# Giant Revolt Advanced



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

I see Giant has finally put a true gravel bike into their mix for 2019. All of the Revolt models have a carbon frame with some good specs. I've been on a TCX SLR for the past three years and love the bike but was wanting something a little more cushy than an aluminum frame.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-revolt-advanced

I went to my dealer to put some righteous bucks down on one but he said the tariff situation is rocking the bike industry. I guess Giant told him they didn't know when the 2019 bikes would be coming to the USA.

Can't Trump just stick to messing with porn stars and leave my bikes out of it?


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Some sizes and models are already out. Giants website will show you some of the dealers with the size/model you want.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Keep the politics off the board please. 
There’s enough of that elsewhere. 

If this had braze ons, I’d be all over it.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

There are mounts under the cover above the rear drop out and a single mounting point at the center of the seat stay bridge. Not sure what the weight limit would be. 

I just wished the 105 build was a full new 7000 build and not the odd stem, cable to hydraulic converter.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, I’m my head I want this to be a giant warbird with cutthroat mounts.
it isn’t.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

Giant's bikes are made in Taiwan. The tariffs are largely focused on China and should have minimal impact on Giant. That's true for most high-end cycling gear. The bikes that are most likely to be affected are the low-end stuff and big-box store bikes.

I'm pretty pumped about Giant's new gravel options. I'll definitely be picking one up early next year. I'd like to see more about the weights and how the integrated mounts are set up.


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was able to ride this bike at my local demo today. I was on the fence to replace my warbird with a new warbird or the giant. Giant has great specs with carbon wheels at the 3K level compared to what salsa was offering. I was told the first order of these bikes sold out, they are now on the second phase and if I didn't pre order one, I would be waiting until April. Current orders show 3 weeks east coast and 6 weeks west coast. After riding it, I wanted it. I don't think most manufactures are making tons of bikes right now because they don't want to be stuck with excess inventory. I have watched both trek and specialized inventory levels and a few of the bikes when I decided I wanted one, were not available and salsa's pretty much have to be pre-ordered. My test ride was great, felt more road oriented but since I will be riding 50 percent road and 50 percent gravel, I ordered one. It felt fast.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Are the carbon wheels and Ultegra upgrade are worth $1300 over the Revolt 2?

I have not seen much on Giant's carbon wheels, just wondering if they are worth a look.


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

For me it was staying away from the Giant Conduct brake system and going to a full hydraulic system. But I am a wheel person and normally thats the first thing I change. However, I was happy with this carbon wheel and made the upgrade to have it. They rode great and felt great. The wheels alone to change after, I believe were over the $1300 difference.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

The mid-level Advanced 1 has full-hydraulic too (SRAM Apex 1 Hydraulic). That's the one I'm leaning towards because I think the hydraulic discs and clutched derailleur are worth the cost.

My TCR has Giant's carbon wheels and I've been very happy with them, but I can't justify that extra cost for this one, although I'm sure the weight savings would be nice.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

giant branded wheels typically use dtswiss internals. the set of road wheels I abused for a good 6-7 years was flawless.


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, that’s awesome to hear, I am very happy with DT Swiss wheels on my salsa bike, good to know, thanks


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Double check to be sure, I’m just some dude on the internet.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I threw down on the Revolt 2. Already purchased Ultegra shifters & hydraulic disc brakes, a new Salsa cowbell bar and new pedals. An Ultegra RX rear and front derailleur are on the way. The bike should be in by the end of this month.

I'm glad I purchased the bike when I did, there is a limited amount of frames left in my size.

As much as I fretted over getting the 0, I already have two black bikes and sure liked the deep gray/red frame. I can't wait to get this thing out on the gravel.


----------



## schnak (Nov 2, 2018)

*New Revolt 2*

Hi, 
I've had my Revolt 2 for a couple of weeks. I got a gray one in the large size. Not much first hand reports about this bike so I thought I'd speak up. I swapped the stem for a 80mm and flipped it up, added a WT tanpan, a 11-42 sunrace cassette, xt long cage rear derailleur, fenders. It's hilly and rainy in Seattle. Thought about a Salsa cutthroat but no fender mounts. I'm replacing a 20 year old gunnar cross hair and am very happy with the Giant. Stock saddle is comfy, nice having the handlebars level with the seat.


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got my Revolt 0 last night, and i love it. I had a salsa warbird and wanted the new warbird, but the pricing is just too high for what i can get. I have never owned a giant and was nervous. But after my ride this morning, i loved it. Felt very much like my road bike, was planted and solid. Smooth and fast. I did not find anything that i didnt like. Only thing i changed was the seat as i always do, i need a wider seat. But the bike performed better then what i thought. Great value for the price i got, now that the price went up. Love the look of the bike and cant say enough.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

I am looking at those bikes. Can you compare them?


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crap, i wrote a ton and it didnt post, so frustrating. compairing the two dollar for dollar, i would take the giant, better ultegra drive train and solid carbon wheels with giants warranty. I have no complaints, my warbird has carbon reynolds wheels and i am a big guy. Warbird is great and love salsa bars, but the giant frame is solid matched with great wheels and better drive train and brakes, i am beyond content.


----------



## Roadrash3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Salsa also has a recall on their front fork right now, so good luck even getting a salsa, The giant cant be beat right now.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Yikes, does not bode well for the Salsa. I agree the Giant is well spec'd and a good looking bike. I rode a TCX one day on a gravel tour and the M/L fit well and felt good, I am sure the Revolt would be a joy to ride.


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

Bike shop guy here in the Midwest. Been on a 0 for about 3 months now. Also own a Warbird and Checkpoint (aluminum models, so harder to compare) and this is by far my favorite bike. Just the fact that it has an Ultegra RX drivetrain stock is a huge plus. My only complaint is that because of availability issues, reviews on this bike have been few and far between. If anyone has any specific questions, I'm happy to answer. I've kept the bike completely stock, per an agreement with my wife.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Woodnmusic said:


> Bike shop guy here in the Midwest. Been on a 0 for about 3 months now. Also own a Warbird and Checkpoint (aluminum models, so harder to compare) and this is by far my favorite bike. Just the fact that it has an Ultegra RX drivetrain stock is a huge plus. My only complaint is that because of availability issues, reviews on this bike have been few and far between. If anyone has any specific questions, I'm happy to answer. I've kept the bike completely stock, per an agreement with my wife.


I'd be curious about how it feels on pavement. Most of my rides include some dirt and some pavement, and I hate a sluggish bike. I see Giant has built this bike with a somewhat slack head angle for stability on dirt-does it handle reasonably well on pavement? I'm not looking for twitchy, razor sharp road race bike handling but I don't want it to push back on corners and doggedly track straight like a touring bike either.


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

SteveF said:


> I'd be curious about how it feels on pavement. Most of my rides include some dirt and some pavement, and I hate a sluggish bike. I see Giant has built this bike with a somewhat slack head angle for stability on dirt-does it handle reasonably well on pavement? I'm not looking for twitchy, razor sharp road race bike handling but I don't want it to push back on corners and doggedly track straight like a touring bike either.


My opinion is that it rolls surprisingly quick for what it is. I had my reservations when i saw the Giant branded tires on it, but they have done great on both gravel and road. At no point would I describe the ride as "sluggish". I've said this on other sites and in person with interested customers and I'll say it again: the Revolt just feels _solid_. I can't think of a better way of describing it.


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

*D-fuse bars*



Speed Goat said:


> Well I threw down on the Revolt 2. Already purchased Ultegra shifters & hydraulic disc brakes, a new Salsa cowbell bar and new pedals. An Ultegra RX rear and front derailleur are on the way. The bike should be in by the end of this month.
> 
> I'm glad I purchased the bike when I did, there is a limited amount of frames left in my size.
> 
> As much as I fretted over getting the 0, I already have two black bikes and sure liked the deep gray/red frame. I can't wait to get this thing out on the gravel.


Awesome. You'll need to post a review.

If you're replacing the bars, what are you going to do with the take offs? Do you want to sell them? I would be interested.

I have been wanting to try out Giant's D-fuse handlebars, but none of the dealers in my area have any of the bikes in stock yet. I was looking for a carbon bar upgrade on my Cannondale and these were what I had in mind.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Questions/comments.

What are Giant Conduct brakes? Mech? Mech actuated Hydraulic?
What is the 650B tire clearance?
I guess it's not dropper post compatible?

Looks like a great bike otherwise.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Conduct brakes are mechanically actuated hydraulic. The stem face plate is replaced with a piece that turns the pull of the brake cable from the shifter into hydraulic action. And no it's not dropper post compatible as the seat post is D shaped instead of round to allow it to flex backwards but not side to side.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

smoothmoose said:


> Questions/comments.
> 
> What are Giant Conduct brakes? Mech? Mech actuated Hydraulic?
> What is the 650B tire clearance?
> ...


Giant says their is enough room for 45mm 700c tires, I do not know how to convert that to 650B. I can throw a 650B wheel on this bike when I get it and can let you know!


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Woodnmusic said:


> My opinion is that it rolls surprisingly quick for what it is. I had my reservations when i saw the Giant branded tires on it, but they have done great on both gravel and road. At no point would I describe the ride as "sluggish". I've said this on other sites and in person with interested customers and I'll say it again: the Revolt just feels _solid_. I can't think of a better way of describing it.


Giant built one heck of a great gravel bike when they designed the TCX Advanced SX and they didn't even know it. Disc brakes, plenty of tire clearance, D-Fuse seat post...they were ahead of the curve on accident! Now that they have focused on a gravel specific bike, I can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey all! 

I’m new to gravel riding, but I’m an avid road rider and mountain biker. 

I just wanted to echo what others have said here about the ordering situation. My local dealer said most sizes of the revolt 2 and 1 are available within a week or two, but the 0 has a decent wait time. Being brand new to all this I was looking at a bit of everything in the space from the salsa journeyman to the cannondale topstone to the salsa warbird and Niner rlt bikes.

As I started looking more and more I kept coming across the Giant revolt. Originally I was looking at the $2400 range in most of the bikes, but I wasn’t finding what I wanted. So I buckled down and upped my budget to be able to afford the revolt 0. I went ahead and ordered one, even though the wait time is now mid January. The spec, wheels and color sealed the deal for me. 


The revolt 2 was off the table as the brake levers felt squishy and soft. The idea of a mechanical/hydraulic disc brake is pretty cool, but the feel wasn’t for me. But the orange color is gorgeous. 

The revolt 1 was my first choice, I really like the sram 1x setup for its simplicity. 

I ended up going with the revolt 0 for two main reasons. Firstly I am not a fan of the grey on the revolt 1, at all! Second, the zero came with carbon rims, which I’ve never had, and I know I will end up buying in less than a year anyway. I feel like $840 more for the carbon rims is a bargain. My LBS told me they do have dtswiss internals and ride really well. Getting the new shimano groupset on there is a plus for me. 

I feel like this bike is going to be the bike I’ve been looking for since I started riding 6 years ago. A fun, ride anywhere, disc brake, drop bar, big miles, party rig.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

The Revolt 2 came in yesterday, it looks pretty sweet! I'll post more (and a photo, the actual grey color of the bike is NOT what Giant has on their website) when the upgrades get installed.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> The Revolt 2 came in yesterday, it looks pretty sweet! I'll post more (and a photo, the actual grey color of the bike is NOT what Giant has on their website) when the upgrades get installed.


What upgrades are you planning?


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

nathanc98 said:


> What upgrades are you planning?


To start, I upgraded to Ultegra hydraulic brakes, shifters, F & R derailleurs, XT pedals, a Salsa Cowbell bar and Race Face Turbine Stem (the stem is only temporary, it was the only 80mm stem I had lying around until I decide on which stem I really want). I am planning on a new wheelset and cranks a little bit later on.

:rockon:


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> To start, I upgraded to Ultegra hydraulic brakes, shifters, F & R derailleurs, XT pedals, a Salsa Cowbell bar and Race Face Turbine Stem (the stem is only temporary, it was the only 80mm stem I had lying around until I decide on which stem I really want). I am planning on a new wheelset and cranks a little bit later on.
> 
> :rockon:


I don't know the cost of all of that, is that more effective than just buying the higher tier bike? Or are you just looking for a specific build that they don't offer anyway?


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

*Wheels*



Speed Goat said:


> To start, I upgraded to Ultegra hydraulic brakes, shifters, F & R derailleurs, XT pedals, a Salsa Cowbell bar and Race Face Turbine Stem (the stem is only temporary, it was the only 80mm stem I had lying around until I decide on which stem I really want). I am planning on a new wheelset and cranks a little bit later on.
> 
> :rockon:


 Do you have your wheels picked out yet? If not, have a look at Hunt wheels. They are not flashy on looks, but they make a solid and fast wheel set. 
I run the 4 season gravel disc and really like them.

huntbikewheels.com


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

nathanc98 said:


> I don't know the cost of all of that, is that more effective than just buying the higher tier bike? Or are you just looking for a specific build that they don't offer anyway?


So the 2 is $1365 less than the 0. I've got about $815 left to spend before I equal the price of the 0. The main reason why I did not go with the 0 is I did not want the Giant carbon wheels and I wanted the gray color of the 2. I would have probably customized some things on the 0 anyhow (bars, crank and would look for a second set of wheels).

If I end up with some Hunt 4 Season Disc Wheels (thanks for the information Sunrise Coulter) and keep searching for a carbon crank, my 2 will have the build I want for less than the 0.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> So the 2 is $1365 less than the 0. I've got about $815 left to spend before I equal the price of the 0. The main reason why I did not go with the 0 is I did not want the Giant carbon wheels and I wanted the gray color of the 2. I would have probably customized some things on the 0 anyhow (bars, crank and would look for a second set of wheels).
> 
> If I end up with some Hunt 4 Season Disc Wheels (thanks for the information Sunrise Coulter) and keep searching for a carbon crank, my 2 will have the build I want for less than the 0.


That's awesome!

This is gonna be my first gravel bike, so I have no idea as to what I would even change, that's pretty much why I just went for all the bells and whistles from the get go. There's a small chance my bike will be in sooner than expected, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. As far as color goes, I love the orange and the black bikes and I didn't want to start changing parts before I got to ride. So that was another plus for the 0.


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

Speed Goat said:


> So the 2 is $1365 less than the 0. I've got about $815 left to spend before I equal the price of the 0. The main reason why I did not go with the 0 is I did not want the Giant carbon wheels and I wanted the gray color of the 2. I would have probably customized some things on the 0 anyhow (bars, crank and would look for a second set of wheels).
> 
> If I end up with some Hunt 4 Season Disc Wheels (thanks for the information Sunrise Coulter) and keep searching for a carbon crank, my 2 will have the build I want for less than the 0.


Right on.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Speed Goat said:


> Giant built one heck of a great gravel bike when they designed the TCX Advanced SX and they didn't even know it. Disc brakes, plenty of tire clearance, D-Fuse seat post...they were ahead of the curve on accident! Now that they have focused on a gravel specific bike, I can't wait to give it a go!


Completely agree. I like a quick handling bike and have never wanted for a more 'Gravel' oriented bike. The Revolt brings a slightly slacker HT and a slightly higher front end. (all improvements for a gravel oriented bike)

For the OP... the carbon TCX is a whole 'nother world! Responsive and climbs like a goat... but compliant where it needs to be. I've had a few aluminum gravel and cross bikes... never again, they feel like crap off-road!

Full hydraulics are mandatory in my book.

Low end spec Giant wheels (alloy) are heavy and the entry level carbons are strong, but not as light as you might expect. I replaced my stock P-X2 wheels with a set of DT Swiss RR421 based wheels. Budget price/super light/strong enough.

The other place that Giant saves a little money at the expense of weight is in the cassette. Not as much of an issue with the Revolt's 11-34... but on the TCX, the low-end 11-42 cassette was an anchor.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Just picked up my Revolt Advanced 0. I tested a number of bikes including the Revolt 1 and 2 before settling on the Revolt 0. The new bike shine is still in effect, but at the moment I’m quite happy with the choice. Fast, light, comfy, and a good value relative to its competition. 

Will probably be selling my Defy as the Revolt does well for my needs (non-racer) on road as well.


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Just picked up my Revolt Advanced 0. I tested a number of bikes including the Revolt 1 and 2 before settling on the Revolt 0. The new bike shine is still in effect, but at the moment I'm quite happy with the choice. Fast, light, comfy, and a good value relative to its competition.
> 
> Will probably be selling my Defy as the Revolt does well for my needs (non-racer) on road as well.


How does the Revolt feel compared to the Defy? I have an older Defy (now on the trainer) that I like a lot, and a Synapse Carbon for the bulk of my riding.

The Synapse is why I got a Topstone, they feel identical to me. It was "good enough" at the price I got it for (then replaced the seatpost & wheels (my 2nd pair of Hunts))...then within two or so weeks I saw the Revolt! Revolt Adv2 is about the same price in the end. But carbon. 
Mild regret ensues...

I have really been enjoying the Topstone, but yeah, the alloy frame is a little harsh on rough logging roads and singletrack. I probably shouldn't be going that fast anymore anyway...

And better colorways.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the chance to compare this to the Trek CheckPoint SL? I'm looking at the Revolt Adv 2 vs Checkpoint SL5 for a good as I would ever need bike for gravel events/rides in the PNW. The Trek has the decoupler system, steeper HT, and shorter wheelbase vs the Giant D-fuse post, slacker HT, and longer wheelbase. The Trek also has more mounts and an adjustable wheelbase but I don't think I'm apt to use those features. The Checkpoint is more expensive but comes with a full 105 group vs the Giant brake system which would cost about $500 to upgrade. Getting the chance to test ride either off road is very slim.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Just need some cables and hoses hooked up and this baby is ready for a ride! (Maybe my Salsa corktape too...)


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> View attachment 1227414
> 
> 
> Just need some cables and hoses hooked up and this baby is ready for a ride! (Maybe my Salsa corktape too...)


That's a cool pic! I always like hearing about and seeing build progress. Is it dropping a bunch of weight taking the giant conduct system off?


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

My xs revolt 0 is almost ready. I asked for orange seal in the tires and they won't have it for two days. Which is great for me because I work the next two days.

They are going to go over it with a fine tooth comb and then on Friday I get to do my sizing and take it home! I'm so damn excited.

The owner threw it on the scale out of curiosity, and it's exactly 19lbs with no cages or pedals.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome looking rig! I bought new wheels yesterday so it will be interesting to see how much the 2 weighs with my upgrades. I think taking the Giant Conduct brake system off has to save me some serious weight!


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello Speed Goat, I'd really like to know about that also. I have been looking at the Advanced 2. The Conduct brakes look like a good idea but is it really a added weight that could be less. Let us know.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

There’s a YouTube channel that took the 2 and swapped to di2 and carbon bars and said he had a lot less weight on the bike, but I don’t recall if he said an exact amount he pulled off the bike.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Love the look of the Revolt, but 19lbs with carbon wheels and no pedals sure seems kind of heavy. I'm currently riding a 2015 GT Grade Ultegra that tips the scale at 19lbs with Candy 3 pedals, Grail/DT240 wheels and bottle cages. Wish you could buy just the frame/seatpost as I'd love just swap everything from my bike over... maybe add the RX800 rear mech. Anyone that rides the Revolt been on a Grade? I love the Grade, but I'd love the extra tire clearance (I can only go to 37mm and still have decent mud clearance) and any more vertical compliance it might have would be welcome.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

SlipperyToad said:


> Love the look of the Revolt, but 19lbs with carbon wheels and no pedals sure seems kind of heavy. I'm currently riding a 2015 GT Grade Ultegra that tips the scale at 19lbs with Candy 3 pedals, Grail/DT240 wheels and bottle cages. Wish you could buy just the frame/seatpost as I'd love just swap everything from my bike over... maybe add the RX800 rear mech. Anyone that rides the Revolt been on a Grade? I love the Grade, but I'd love the extra tire clearance (I can only go to 37mm and still have decent mud clearance) and any more vertical compliance it might have would be welcome.


I honestly don't have a good comparison, my first bike was an all aluminum giant defy. Going from a complete aluminum bike to a full carbon bike was huge for me in every aspect. I have never weighed my 2014 Roubaix advanced size 49, but the spec sheet has it roughly at 18lbs. In that regard I don't really expect to feel much a difference. I am hoping to feel a more comfortable ride quality in general, better response from the carbon rims, and more compliance through the bigger tires. I will probably be 70/30 road/gravel riding. But to be fair, my local roads are pretty bad, and that's a bigger driver for me getting the bike than actual gravel riding.

I will try to post a good comparison when I actually have a few rides in and can give an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## sabertooth (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a Revolt Advanced 0 inbound now and should take delivery mid next week. I already have carbon wheels so I'm parting with the stock carbon wheels. If anyone is interested drop me a PM. Wheels, tires, and cassette for $575.00


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not sure what the Conduct brakes weight but I can tell you the apparatus is pretty large.

Which brings me to today's issue, after removing the Conduct brakes the mounts on the frame do not line up with my new Ultegra hydraulic brakes. The mounts on the fork are ok, but the mounts on the chainstay are too close together. :madman:

One note of good news, I received my new wheels. I went with Hunt's Four Season Gravel wheelset. Ordered them Monday and they arrived this afternoon. Not bad considering they were mailed out of the UK. They are well built and pretty darn light (according to Hunt and Giant, they should weight in less than Giant's carbon wheelset).


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

Speed Goat said:


> I'm not sure what the Conduct brakes weight but I can tell you the apparatus is pretty large.
> 
> Which brings me to today's issue, after removing the Conduct brakes the mounts on the frame do not line up with my new Ultegra hydraulic brakes. The mounts on the fork are ok, but the mounts on the chainstay are too close together. :madman:
> 
> One note of good news, I received my new wheels. I went with Hunt's Four Season Gravel wheelset. Ordered them Monday and they arrived this afternoon. Not bad considering they were mailed out of the UK. They are well built and pretty darn light (according to Hunt and Giant, they should weight in less than Giant's carbon wheelset).


And they are /tough/.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Speed Goat said:


> I'm not sure what the Conduct brakes weight but I can tell you the apparatus is pretty large.
> 
> Which brings me to today's issue, after removing the Conduct brakes the mounts on the frame do not line up with my new Ultegra hydraulic brakes. The mounts on the fork are ok, but the mounts on the chainstay are too close together. :madman:
> 
> One note of good news, I received my new wheels. I went with Hunt's Four Season Gravel wheelset. Ordered them Monday and they arrived this afternoon. Not bad considering they were mailed out of the UK. They are well built and pretty darn light (according to Hunt and Giant, they should weight in less than Giant's carbon wheelset).


Probably flat mounts on the frame, you can get an adapter for flat to post mount to fit your calipers.


----------



## a a r o n (May 22, 2009)

Speed Goat said:


> I'm not sure what the Conduct brakes weight but I can tell you the apparatus is pretty large.
> 
> Which brings me to today's issue, after removing the Conduct brakes the mounts on the frame do not line up with my new Ultegra hydraulic brakes. The mounts on the fork are ok, but the mounts on the chainstay are too close together. :madman:
> 
> One note of good news, I received my new wheels. I went with Hunt's Four Season Gravel wheelset. Ordered them Monday and they arrived this afternoon. Not bad considering they were mailed out of the UK. They are well built and pretty darn light (according to Hunt and Giant, they should weight in less than Giant's carbon wheelset).


SPeed Goat --- quick question for ya... when you removed the conduct brake system, is there a normal front stem clamp hidden under all that mess, or did you need to source another one? I can't tell from pictures if the conduct system IS the clamp, or bolts to the stem IN ADDITION to the clamp. THanks!


----------



## socalrcer (Dec 6, 2013)

SlipperyToad said:


> Probably flat mounts on the frame, you can get an adapter for flat to post mount to fit your calipers.


Being that the Revolt Advanced 0 comes with Ultegra calipers and its the same frame, I would think this is the case, or I should say hope, since I plan on doing the same thing.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Just checked the website... it's a flat mount frame and the fork says it's flat mount too. I don't have any experience with flat mount calipers, but you could run into clearance problems with a post mount caliper/adapter in the back... the triangle looks pretty tight. Worst case you shell out $100-150 for new flat mount calipers. Can probably recoup almost all of it selling the post mount calipers on ebay.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

a a r o n said:


> SPeed Goat --- quick question for ya... when you removed the conduct brake system, is there a normal front stem clamp hidden under all that mess, or did you need to source another one? I can't tell from pictures if the conduct system IS the clamp, or bolts to the stem IN ADDITION to the clamp. THanks!


from best I can tell from this guys video, 



 , he used the stock stem after he replaced his bar and conduct system.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Got to put a few cold miles on the bike today! Rides like a dream.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

a a r o n said:


> SPeed Goat --- quick question for ya... when you removed the conduct brake system, is there a normal front stem clamp hidden under all that mess, or did you need to source another one? I can't tell from pictures if the conduct system IS the clamp, or bolts to the stem IN ADDITION to the clamp. THanks!


a a r o n, the Conduct brake system is all contained in the stem's face plate and Giant sends a normal one too. I am not planning on sticking with Giant's stem, but it is nice to have a "normal" one while I'm deciding!


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

SlipperyToad said:


> Just checked the website... it's a flat mount frame and the fork says it's flat mount too. I don't have any experience with flat mount calipers, but you could run into clearance problems with a post mount caliper/adapter in the back... the triangle looks pretty tight. Worst case you shell out $100-150 for new flat mount calipers. Can probably recoup almost all of it selling the post mount calipers on ebay.


My new brakes are flat mount too, which makes this so weird. I am working on a solution and will get back with you guys when I figure it out.


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

The Conduct system is an interesting concept, might be one of those things we look back on in a few years that were interesting ideas that just did not apply well.

Maybe conduct would work for people who want inline levers. I heard Hope has prototype hydraulic inlines out in the world. They look heavy.


----------



## nathanc98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sunrise Coulter said:


> View attachment 1228104
> 
> 
> The Conduct system is an interesting concept, might be one of those things we look back on in a few years that were interesting ideas that just did not apply well.
> ...


I think it's a pretty good idea, and for what it is, well executed. But it's definitely geared towards a non performance oriented, budget minded rider.


----------



## Sunrise Coulter (Apr 4, 2011)

Fair point. It is cool, but bulky - and heay-er. 

I wouldn’t mind getting a look at the internals of that unit honestly.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a cool looking idea; basically the same as the TRP HY/RD except for the master cylinders are connected to the caliper by brake hose. The benefit should be less mush at the lever due to cable/housing stretch because you reduce the length of cable. The price of hydraulic brifters from SRAM and Shimano will come down eventually, and half-fixes like this and the HY/RD will be quirky items of the past.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

the Revolt is a good looking bike!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Haven't seen the weight of the 0 or 2. Anyone have them? Weight not driving factor for a gravel bike but it is a factor.

Also would interested is weight of 2s calipers and master cylinder. Also the 0s wheelset.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

HEMIjer said:


> Haven't seen the weight of the 0 or 2. Anyone have them? Weight not driving factor for a gravel bike but it is a factor.


I haven't gotten mine yet, but in his first look video, Clint Gibbs says his medium 0 came in at 20.6 with pedals, cages, and some other bits. That's pretty dang light for a disc brake bike with mounts for fenders, etc.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

My medium 2019 Revolt 0 is at 20.1 lb including a pair of Candy 7 pedals (0.71 lb), a pair of bottle cages (a few grams), and 4oz of tire sealant.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I was looking at the Revolt Advance 1 just now on the Giant web site. Does anyone know if the wheels/tires that come with this bike are tubeless ready?

Thanks.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

I believe they are set up tubless on the bike.


----------



## a a r o n (May 22, 2009)

All wheels and tires on the Revolts are tubeless ready. The bikes don't even ship to the shop with tubes....only two small bottles of sealant.

Stepping back to the conduct brake system for a minute--- Interesting idea, but kind of a bummer honestly. I removed them from my Revolt 1 the very first day. They're VERY heavy. I didn't have the foresight to weigh them, but my first thought with them in hand was "wow - these are boat anchors". They're not worth much. I sold them on FB for $35 and they sold quickly but it wasn't overwhelming interest. 

They didn't work that well either. They have a consistent feel, and are probbaly reliable, but the feel at the lever and on the bike would make me suggest that giant stick with a cable actuated brake instead. Many of the cable actuated brakes I've tried have felt just as good or better than the conduct system. And this would probably allow them to lower the price on the bike a bit and keep things simpler. 

I've got 100 miles or so on my Revolt 2 now. Great bike so far.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

nathanc98 said:


> View attachment 1227589
> 
> 
> My xs revolt 0 is almost ready. I asked for orange seal in the tires and they won't have it for two days. Which is great for me because I work the next two days.
> ...


How tall are you?

Thinking about getting one for my girlfriend. She's 5'4. I'd imagine it'd be fine, or at least close enough to play with stem lengths and seat setback.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Well apparently everyone who purchased a new Revolt 2 decided to upgrade the brakes because I still have not received the adapter I need to mount the Ultegra rear brake caliper. Back order stinks!

Unfortunately I have had a lot of time on my hands to sniff around the internet and ended up picking up a set of FSA carbon cranks and a new bottom bracket.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello, how are the new owners liking the ride of the new carbon frames?


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

HEMIjer said:


> Haven't seen the weight of the 0 or 2. Anyone have them? Weight not driving factor for a gravel bike but it is a factor.
> 
> Also would interested is weight of 2s calipers and master cylinder. Also the 0s wheelset.


So my Revolt 2 that has a few upgrades (FSA carbon cranks, Ultegra hydraulic brakes/shifters/F & R derailleurs and Hunt Four Season Gravel wheelset (with Ultegra cassette) is right at 20 pounds with two water bottle cages, Shimano XT pedals and 4 oz of sealant in each wheel.

The handle bar I took off with shifters and master cylinder attached (no stem or calipers or fluid) weighs in at 2 pounds. That thing is heavy!

On another note, the difference between Giant's P-X2 wheelset and my Hunt Four Season Gravel wheelset is 13 ounces. I shaved off some significant weight swapping wheelsets!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for replies. Got to ride a 2 today and it was the ticket geo seemed spot on. I ordered a 0 now will be a waiting game, giant currently advertising up to 3 month wait. The old cx bike should hold on that long hopefully.


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

650b baby! I was road+ curious.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

That’s the first one I’ve seen with 650b’s. Cool. 

What size tire are you running, and how much clearance do you have left?


----------



## Woodnmusic (Aug 4, 2014)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> That's the first one I've seen with 650b's. Cool.
> 
> What size tire are you running, and how much clearance do you have left?


47mm WTB Horizons on MasonxHunt 4Season wheelset. Plenty of clearance left. I've also test fit a Panaracer GravelKing 1.9"/WTB i24 combo on an Advanced 0 with very little clearance for mud.


----------



## Ross2wheeler (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know the weight of a stock 2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 2? Many thanks!!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> View attachment 1227414
> 
> 
> Just need some cables and hoses hooked up and this baby is ready for a ride! (Maybe my Salsa corktape too...)


Congrats! Nice bike.
I like that color. I think I would do like you did: buy the Revolt 2 and upgrade it the way I want it, including going 1X. I don't like the color of the Revolt 1.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone installed full coverage fenders (mud flaps) on a Revolt Advanced? Brand/model?

I tried to install the fenders I’ve used on my other bikes but I couldn’t use them due to lack of traditional mounting points. I’ll need to buy a new set and would appreciate hearing from anyone who has already found something they’re happy with. 

Thanks.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Quick question for anyone with a Revolt 2...did the bike come with 6 bolt or center lock discs stock? Thanks!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Has anyone installed full coverage fenders (mud flaps) on a Revolt Advanced? Brand/model?
> 
> I tried to install the fenders I've used on my other bikes but I couldn't use them due to lack of traditional mounting points. I'll need to buy a new set and would appreciate hearing from anyone who has already found something they're happy with.
> 
> Thanks.


I think Giant has some silly specific ones. The front seems fine but the rear doesn't go down to the bottom bracket. I believe there's a Youtube video on it.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I got a 0 today. Looking forward to riding/training on this bike...


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

Had my Revolt 2 for a few months. Love it 👍. I was sold on the colour most of all (orange).
The mech-hydro brake set up was rubbish. Squishy as.
I've converted it to a flatbar with 105 hydraulics. Easy conversion as I had the parts. 
I would have liked to have kept the DFuse dropbars but didn't have the spare gear to swap out the brakes etc.
One day may well put the drops back on with an electric shift set up.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Are the hubs on your 2 6 bolt, or centerlock?


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

rideit said:


> Are the hubs on your 2 6 bolt, or centerlock?


Forgive me, I have no idea what you're asking sorry.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

rideit said:


> Are the hubs on your 2 6 bolt, or centerlock?


They are centerlock.


----------



## TieOneOn (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know the weight and internal width of the carbon wheels that come on the Revolt 0?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCoz said:


> Had my Revolt 2 for a few months. Love it 👍. I was sold on the colour most of all (orange).
> The mech-hydro brake set up was rubbish. Squishy as.
> I've converted it to a flatbar with 105 hydraulics. Easy conversion as I had the parts.
> I would have liked to have kept the DFuse dropbars but didn't have the spare gear to swap out the brakes etc.
> One day may well put the drops back on with an electric shift set up.


Do you have a pic of this?


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

prj71 said:


> Do you have a pic of this?


Sure, just couldn't work out how upload one.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Should be on the Giant site as a stand alone product.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

How much would it cost to upgrade the conduct brakes to full hydraulic? My LBS said it'd be ~$1000 since the shifters would need to be replaced along with new calipers, is that accurate?


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

tgriff said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade the conduct brakes to full hydraulic? My LBS said it'd be ~$1000 since the shifters would need to be replaced along with new calipers, is that accurate?


Accurate. You can DIY it yourself getting shimano rs-505 shifters and calipers. The shimano rs505 series is about as cheap as you can get for hydro's although they are known to have pretty loathed ergonomics. You can scoop these up on fleabay for about 250-300 depending on the deal.

To get anything that's full retail, installed, parts and labor from your lbs, you're going to pay around 700-1000.


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

Had to use a PC to upload...


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

tgriff said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade the conduct brakes to full hydraulic? My LBS said it'd be ~$1000 since the shifters would need to be replaced along with new calipers, is that accurate?


The shifters/brakes themselves cost about $630 ( search st-r7020 for the new 105) and shouldn't require any other parts but maybe a few hydraulic cable fittings. It's a good amount of labor though, cutting and running cables/hose, adjusting the shifting, and wrapping the bars. If they are building up a new bike it should be less though with the only difference being the cables and housing.

So is there really no mount near the BB for a fender? I forgot to look the last time I saw one in a shop.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

TieOneOn said:


> Anyone know the weight and internal width of the carbon wheels that come on the Revolt 0?


21mm internal width and 1630g for the pair. This is off the Giant site.

All I know, is that I'm 250lbs. and send it down singletrack and the wheels do not budge. Impressive...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCoz said:


> Had to use a PC to upload...
> 
> View attachment 1237367


I like the way this looks.


----------



## schnak (Nov 2, 2018)

*Fenders*













Fenders I found that fit well are the planet bike 50mm wide. Don't recall the model but they are aluminum. I installed them, bit of work. On the rear I just have a ziptie around the seat tube and a pad at the bottom of the fender. There is a hole in the bb and use a L bracket but didn't do that. Fenders are solid and quiet. Stock wheels and 38c cst commuter tires now. Will have new wheels next week. Dirt tires will be 700x2.1 thunderburt up front and 45c Flintridge on the back. Hope the fenders will work with them but I doubt it. Fender and rack mounts are one of the many reasons I got this bike.


----------



## gwmac (Feb 10, 2019)

what are the water bottle cages you put on your revolt?


----------



## schnak (Nov 2, 2018)

Big S side load carbon. They won't be for long


----------



## kixsand (Feb 11, 2019)

I've been following this forum for a while now - some great information here!

I've ordered an Advanced 0 but don't expect to get it for another month or two yet...bit of a back order situation here in Canada. Not the worst thing though seeing all the snow and ice we have in Toronto this year - I don't think I'm missing too much!

The idea of running a 650B wheel set is very appealing to me. I just placed an order for the Mason X Hunt 650B wheels along with some WTB Horizon 47's to go with. I'm just sitting here thinking about whether I will want another set of brake rotors as well? I assume it's going to be a pain to swap rotors as well as wheels every time?

I was thinking of picking up some DuraAce rotors as they would look smoking hot with the all black of the Advanced 0. What do you think?








And then my last question was going to be what size are the rotors that come on the advanced 0 ? Rotor size doesn't seem to be listed anywhere.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

kixsand said:


> I've been following this forum for a while now - some great information here!
> 
> I've ordered an Advanced 0 but don't expect to get it for another month or two yet...bit of a back order situation here in Canada. Not the worst thing though seeing all the snow and ice we have in Toronto this year - I don't think I'm missing too much!
> 
> ...


The Revolt Advanced 0 comes with 160mm 6bolt rotors. You can get an adaptor to fit 6bolt rotors on a centrelock hub, but not the other way around.

Those wheels you purchased are centrelock (and actually come with the 6bolt to centrelock adapters), I reckon it would look great with those dura ace sm-rt900 rotors. I might do the same thing down the line a bit!


----------



## kixsand (Feb 11, 2019)

brettoau said:


> The Revolt Advanced 0 comes with 160mm 6bolt rotors. You can get an adaptor to fit 6bolt rotors on a centrelock hub, but not the other way around.
> 
> Those wheels you purchased are centrelock (and actually come with the 6bolt to centrelock adapters), I reckon it would look great with those dura ace sm-rt900 rotors. I might do the same thing down the line a bit!


So I could use them with the new wheels and hubs but not with the stock Giant wheels because they will only accept a 6 bolt rotor. So, the "sexier" option would be these:


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Speed Goat said:


> I'm not sure what the Conduct brakes weight but I can tell you the apparatus is pretty large.
> 
> Which brings me to today's issue, after removing the Conduct brakes the mounts on the frame do not line up with my new Ultegra hydraulic brakes. The mounts on the fork are ok, but the mounts on the chainstay are too close together. :madman:
> 
> One note of good news, I received my new wheels. I went with Hunt's Four Season Gravel wheelset. Ordered them Monday and they arrived this afternoon. Not bad considering they were mailed out of the UK. They are well built and pretty darn light (according to Hunt and Giant, they should weight in less than Giant's carbon wheelset).


I am planning to do the exact same thing right out of the box. What adapter do I need to use the Ultegra levers and calipers?


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

kixsand said:


> So I could use them with the new wheels and hubs but not with the stock Giant wheels because they will only accept a 6 bolt rotor. So, the "sexier" option would be these:


They look ok, better than the stock ones, but i really like that filled in look of the road discs.

My situation - i'm 178cm and ride a M Giant Trance and M Propel. However on the sizing chart for a Revolt Advanced I'm right at the top end for an M and in the middle of the ML size.

Luckily my local giant specialty store has both an M and ML Advanced 0 out the back in boxes so will build up both this week and then i'll test ride and decide on the size 

I've already purchased some Compass 700x44 Snoqualmie Pass tyres in Tan which should look pretty good and also suit my first gravel races in May/June on a mostly hard packed rail trail.


----------



## kixsand (Feb 11, 2019)

brettoau said:


> They look ok, better than the stock ones, but i really like that filled in look of the road discs.
> 
> My situation - i'm 178cm and ride a M Giant Trance and M Propel. However on the sizing chart for a Revolt Advanced I'm right at the top end for an M and in the middle of the ML size.
> 
> ...


We agree on the look of the road discs - they aren't cheap though. I think I'm going to see how it goes with swapping the rotor along with the wheels. I did find a good deal on a second 11-34 cassette last night so that's handled.

For sizing you need to keep in mind that the Revolt geometry is a little taller and a little less reach than you're likely used to. I went through the same thing trying to decide which size to buy. My first instinct was to downsize to keep the stack close to what I was used to.

I'm 185 cm which put me at the top end of an M/L or in the middle of L. With this size I know I'm going to be a couple of cm taller and closer than my road bike setup.

Take a look at the stack and reach of your Propel 545/383 and compare that with the stack and reach of the Revolt. Take into consideration what you're running right now in terms of stem length and spacers to see how the two sizes are likely to compare. And just know that for this type of riding you typically aren't going to want to be as aggressive in your position.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

kixsand said:


> We agree on the look of the road discs - they aren't cheap though. I think I'm going to see how it goes with swapping the rotor along with the wheels. I did find a good deal on a second 11-34 cassette last night so that's handled.
> 
> For sizing you need to keep in mind that the Revolt geometry is a little taller and a little less reach than you're likely used to. I went through the same thing trying to decide which size to buy. My first instinct was to downsize to keep the stack close to what I was used to.
> 
> ...


I've never made too many changes on my bikes, just kept everything stock adjusted my saddle height - should probably get a bike fit one of these days...

Propel M - Reach 386, stack 553
Revolt M - Reach 381, stack 572
Revolt ML - Reach 385, stack 588

So the reach of the Revolt M vs Propel M is only 5mm less and stack 19mm higher vs the ML which is only 1mm less reach but 25mm more stack. Without test riding I'm leaning towards the M more now.

Also, after doing more reading people are generally suggesting if in between sizes to get the smaller frame. There are other minor benefits like slightly less weight and that more seat post gives more flex and therefore comfort.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

brettoau said:


> I've never made too many changes on my bikes, just kept everything stock adjusted my saddle height - should probably get a bike fit one of these days...
> 
> Propel M - Reach 386, stack 553
> Revolt M - Reach 381, stack 572
> ...


You might get toe overlap with a smaller frame. That may or may not be an issue depending on how experienced you are riding Surlys.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

I just got my order placed for the Revolt Advanced 0, and Giant says it won't be delivered until May (12 weeks from now)! I really hope they deliver more quickly than expected.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Volsung said:


> You might get toe overlap with a smaller frame. That may or may not be an issue depending on how experienced you are riding Surlys.


Agree I was between S and M (im 5'7 gerenally ride a drop bar bike ETT around 540-545mm), could only test ride a M and specfically looked for toe overlap, none of M but immediatley knew S would have been close, I have some rub on occasion on my existing CX bike and wanted to get rid of that. Luckily it has never caused me to crash in about 7-8 years of owning that bike.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

Volsung said:


> You might get toe overlap with a smaller frame. That may or may not be an issue depending on how experienced you are riding Surlys.


Thanks, I'm going in today to finalise the sizing issue. Will make sure to check toe overlap.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Good call. Think about if you plan to use fenders or clown tires. If you're running 48s (so much squish) they'll be a lot closer than 38s and fenders are about another cm.


----------



## Hermdawg (Feb 11, 2019)

Surprise, surprise. I ordered my 2 from my local LBS last week. I was told it would be about 4 to 8 weeks based on current supplies. I received a call today and.......my 2 was delivered today!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hermdawg said:


> Surprise, surprise. I ordered my 2 from my local LBS last week. I was told it would be about 4 to 8 weeks based on current supplies. I received a call today and.......my 2 was delivered today!


Nice! Pictures?


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

gtg252b said:


> I just got my order placed for the Revolt Advanced 0, and Giant says it won't be delivered until May (12 weeks from now)! I really hope they deliver more quickly than expected.


These are apparently in high demand. May I ask where your shop is that you placed this order with?


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

gluestick said:


> May I ask where your shop is that you placed this order with?


Of course! Roswell Bicycles in Roswell, GA. It's a great shop if you're in the area!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Bicycle Brustop in Novato, CA has all sizes of 0 and some of the other models in stock and built.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

With the new flat mount Ultegra calipers you should be good to go. The ones I bought were not flat mount so I needed the adapter.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

Just setup my Advanced 0 with Compass 700C x 44 Snoqualmie Pass Extralight tyres, using the standard giant sealant. All good with the tubeless setup, they rolled quite fast when pumped up to about 45psi along the bike path to work this morning, will try them at around 30psi in the gravel this afternoon.

https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/700c/compass-700c-x-44-snoqualmie-pass/


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

looks pretty rad with those tires. Nice work.


----------



## schnak (Nov 2, 2018)

*Tires*

Goin all Tele on us!


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

The Revolt 2 build finally came home yesterday. I am very happy with how it turned out. Tips the scale right at 20.5 lbs. Ready for race season!


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice! So what's mods have you done there?


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

DCoz said:


> Nice! So what's mods have you done there?


The wheels are Hunt's Four Season Gravel setup tubeless with Maxxis Ramblers. The disc brakes, shifters and F&R derailleurs were all upgraded to Ultegra. I swapped out the D-Fuse handle bar with a Salsa Cowbell, upgraded to a FSA bottom bracket, the cranks are FSA SL-K carbon. I ended up going with Shimano XT pedals. Just need to swap out stems and possibly put on a new saddle (I am pretty particular about my saddle but the one that came with the bike actually feels like it fits). I am pretty happy with how it turned out!


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm a cycling noob. Any suggestions on a set of roadwheels for my Revolt? My 2 really is so light I'm thinking of ditching my other road orientated bike and just running 25mm wheelset when I want to stay onroad.


Just for anyone looking to swap in cables...I hated pulling out the new ones on my brand new Revolt, not knowing if the replacement set would thread in through the frame ok. It turned out super simple and just 5 minutes of jiggling where the rear derailleur cable exits.


----------



## Alfy (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and sorry if I use the translator (my English is bad).
I ordered a revolt 2 size M / L. Where I live have been delivered very few bicycles and I have no way to prove it in person. My size is positioned between M and ML my measurements are 5'10 "of horse 33.5" in height and I pedal to 30 "central saddle oriented to the size ML that seems to me the most similar to my cannondale synapse 22 ''. I would have the saddle and the handlebar at the same height only that I fear to find myself with a bike too long and complicated to drive I would be very happy if you could help me thanks. The use that I will make of the bike is 70% asphalt and 30% gravel


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> The Revolt 2 build finally came home yesterday. I am very happy with how it turned out. Tips the scale right at 20.5 lbs. Ready for race season!
> 
> View attachment 1239128


Nice!


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

DCoz said:


> I'm a cycling noob. Any suggestions on a set of roadwheels for my Revolt? My 2 really is so light I'm thinking of ditching my other road orientated bike and just running 25mm wheelset when I want to stay onroad.


I am very impressed with the Hunt wheels I bought. They are very reasonable and ship right to your doorstep. My plan is to use them on gravel and then use the stock wheels for trainer time and road miles.


----------



## Alfy (Feb 24, 2019)

[QUOTE = Alfy; 13998020] Ciao, sono nuovo del forum e scusa se uso il traduttore (il mio inglese è brutto). 
Ho ordinato una rivolta 2 taglia M / L. Dove vivo sono state consegnate pochissime biciclette e non ho modo di provarlo di persona. La mia taglia è posizionata tra M e ML le mie misure sono 5'10 "di cavallo 33.5" di altezza e io pedalo a 30 "sella centrale orientata alla taglia ML che mi sembra la più simile alla mia cannondale sinapsi 22". avrei la sella e il manubrio alla stessa altezza solo che temo di trovarmi con una bici troppo lunga e complicata da guidare sarei molto felice se potessi aiutarmi grazie. L'uso che farò della moto è 70 % asfalto e 30% ghiaia [/ QUOTE]

I apologize, I made a mistakeinches centimeters is not usual for me.Height 5'10"-------Horse 33.5"-------I pedal at 30"(center saddle)If anyone who bought a ML could compare his measurements would be a great help to me, thank you


----------



## maxpower11 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
I´m sorry because my english is not good.
Do you know if the fork´s tube is normal or is it overdrive2? I like the Revolt 2 and i would like to put a Kalloy Uno 7 stem. Could i put it without problem? The stem is normal 1 1/8.
Thanks.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Alfy said:


> [QUOTE = Alfy; 13998020] Ciao, sono nuovo del forum e scusa se uso il traduttore (il mio inglese è brutto).
> Ho ordinato una rivolta 2 taglia M / L. Dove vivo sono state consegnate pochissime biciclette e non ho modo di provarlo di persona. La mia taglia è posizionata tra M e ML le mie misure sono 5'10 "di cavallo 33.5" di altezza e io pedalo a 30 "sella centrale orientata alla taglia ML che mi sembra la più simile alla mia cannondale sinapsi 22". avrei la sella e il manubrio alla stessa altezza solo che temo di trovarmi con una bici troppo lunga e complicata da guidare sarei molto felice se potessi aiutarmi grazie. L'uso che farò della moto è 70 % asfalto e 30% ghiaia [/ QUOTE]
> 
> I apologize, I made a mistakeinches centimeters is not usual for me.Height 5'10"-------Horse 33.5"-------I pedal at 30"(center saddle)If anyone who bought a ML could compare his measurements would be a great help to me, thank you


I'm 5'9.5" with just under 34" inseam. 76cm (30") saddle height. Wanted a small for a recent test ride, but was offered a medium. The reach on the medium (381mm) was too long for me. Even the 375mm on the small is still too long but I could get by with a shorter stem.

However the 558m stack height on the small is leaning a little more toward an aggressive front end. I prefer the 572mm stack height on the medium.

If your arms aren't on the shorter side, then I'd put you on the medium. You may need to shorten the stem by 10mm or so, depending on your fit.

By the way, I ride a frame with a 360mm reach and 578mm stack.


----------



## JBWoody1974 (Feb 21, 2019)

Also a newbie to the gravel scene and picked up an Advanced 2. I plan to use the stocl wheelset as my road set and am looking to build up a gravel set with Hope Pro 4 hubs (in blue) with new discs that match the hubs. Looking for a set of rims and like Stans (have them on my MTB) and my LBS mentioned Boyd rims. Switching out the bar tape with some blue/orange Lizard Skins. As soon as I fgure out how to post pics I will do a before and after. So far I have only gotten a short 23 miler outdoors and have put about a 100 on the trainer. I must say it is a nice riding bike.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

tangerineowl said:


> I'm 5'9.5" with just under 34" inseam. 76cm (30") saddle height. Wanted a small for a recent test ride, but was offered a medium. The reach on the medium (381mm) was too long for me. Even the 375mm on the small is still too long but I could get by with a shorter stem.
> 
> However the 558m stack height on the small is leaning a little more toward an aggressive front end. I prefer the 572mm stack height on the medium.
> 
> ...


Talk to the store about a proper fit. At 5'9.5 I think a small would be too small for you.


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

JBWoody1974 said:


> Also a newbie to the gravel scene and picked up an Advanced 2. I plan to use the stocl wheelset as my road set and am looking to build up a gravel set with Hope Pro 4 hubs (in blue) with new discs that match the hubs. Looking for a set of rims and like Stans (have them on my MTB) and my LBS mentioned Boyd rims. Switching out the bar tape with some blue/orange Lizard Skins. As soon as I fgure out how to post pics I will do a before and after. So far I have only gotten a short 23 miler outdoors and have put about a 100 on the trainer. I must say it is a nice riding bike.


They are great bikes. Yours is orange I take it?


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 5'10 / 178cm and the medium fit me perfectly. Once I sat on the the M vs the ML it was obvious to both me and the bike shop staff the M was the way to go.


----------



## Alfy (Feb 24, 2019)

brettoau said:


> I'm 5'10 / 178cm and the medium fit me perfectly. Once I sat on the the M vs the ML it was obvious to both me and the bike shop staff the M was the way to go.


We have very similar measures I am 178 cm tall and I chose to order the ML size.
I preferred the ML 23.1 stack because I see so many bikers of my age pedaling with racing settings and do not use the low handlebar.
My intention is to use the handlebar in all positions. I hope not to have a bike too long and complicated to drive, possibly replace the stem along 3.9 with a long 3.5
In choosing the size I tried to reproduce the measurements of my synapse size 22 (56 cm)


----------



## Alfy (Feb 24, 2019)

Speed Goat said:


> The Revolt 2 build finally came home yesterday. I am very happy with how it turned out. Tips the scale right at 20.5 lbs. Ready for race season!
> 
> View attachment 1239128


very nice I will have to wait for May.
I ordered revolt 2 in Italy arrives orange, the shopkeeper offered me a good deal of negotiation and in the end I will have up grade.
Controls and brakes Ultegra, gearbox ultegra RX and a second set of wheels with clincher 28 or 30 mm will be the FULCRUM I have not decided de DB5 or DB3


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone put a carbon railed saddle with 9mm rails on the seatpost yet? Does it fit I have a Brooks c13 playing around which thinking might be good choice for this bike? Count down still continues on my 0.


----------



## JBWoody1974 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## maxpower11 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
I´m goin to put a oval railed saddle. I´ll tell if it works.
Anybody know something about the fork?
Thanks


----------



## ShannonSpears (Feb 28, 2019)

I bought the Revolt 2 in grey my best friend is building the Trek Checkpoint we will post results when it warms up.
Checkpoint will have Ultegra D2, Shimano carbon wheels.
Revolt is stock and will stay stock except bar tape  

I rode on the frozen grass hills at very step angles and the Giant Cross cut tires didn't slip out on me which was a plus.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

maxpower11 said:


> Hi,
> I´m goin to put a oval railed saddle. I´ll tell if it works.
> Anybody know something about the fork?
> Thanks


What information on the fork are you looking for?


----------



## maxpower11 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Speed Goat,
I want to know if i can put any stem in the revolt. Is it Overdrive2 or is a normal fork tube?


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

It says right on the website its Overdrive which is 1-1/8".


----------



## maxpower11 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank Laekon


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

maxpower11 said:


> Thank Laekon


+1, sorry I didn't get back to my computer sooner!


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

ShannonSpears said:


> I bought the Revolt 2 in grey my best friend is building the Trek Checkpoint we will post results when it warms up.
> Checkpoint will have Ultegra D2, Shimano carbon wheels.
> Revolt is stock and will stay stock except bar tape
> 
> I rode on the frozen grass hills at very step angles and the Giant Cross cut tires didn't slip out on me which was a plus.


The Checkpoint SL5 and Revolt Adv 2 are the two bikes I'm trying to decide between. I'm kind of in decision paralysis since I can't test ride either off pavement. I like the gearing(sub compact) and clearance on the Revolt but it will cost a lot to upgrade the brakes to full hydraulic.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

I got an update from the shop. Giant is quoting Mid-April now. It's only 2 weeks sooner, but I'll take it!


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

gtg252b said:


> I got an update from the shop. Giant is quoting Mid-April now. It's only 2 weeks sooner, but I'll take it!


Local shop here in New England is quoting 4-5 weeks and suggested booking soon. Surely Giant knew this one was going to be a hit, especially releasing just prior to the start of gravel season.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Shamis said:


> 21mm internal width and 1630g for the pair. This is off the Giant site.
> 
> All I know, is that I'm 250lbs. and send it down singletrack and the wheels do not budge. Impressive...


I'll have to retract this statement, somewhat...

The wheels have stayed true regardless of how hard I have been on them, but they have a tremendous amount of lateral flex. I pulled my wheels off yesterday to do do a full clean of the bike and found that I have work a hole in the chain stay from tire wrong in a measly 231 miles in the 1 month I've owned the bike.

Please keep in mind that I am 240ish so not the average rider. I also lean the bike quite a bit to get tire bite on dirt which induces flex in the wheels. Not sure how Giant is going to respond to my dilemma, but I was running WTB Riddler 45's and measured 4-5mm clearance at the area where the damaged occurred.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

The shop called me yesterday and the bike came in way sooner than expected! I took it for a short test ride this morning before work. So far, so good.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Any thoughts on sizing for 180cm/5'11"? Some how in Giant's charts that fits 3 different sizes but I'm just looking at M/L and L. I've had 2 M/L (56CM) Defys but when riding a M/L Revolt it seems a little short. Well it actually felt good on the hoods but really short on the top of the bar.


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)

Laekon said:


> The Checkpoint SL5 and Revolt Adv 2 are the two bikes I'm trying to decide between. I'm kind of in decision paralysis since I can't test ride either off pavement. I like the gearing(sub compact) and clearance on the Revolt but it will cost a lot to upgrade the brakes to full hydraulic.


Just remember to swap to hydraulic on a Adv 2 means only the levers and a bit of tubing. No need to change the actual calipers. Some shops might be quoting a full changeover. Easy DIY project.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

DCoz said:


> Just remember to swap to hydraulic on a Adv 2 means only the levers and a bit of tubing. No need to change the actual calipers. Some shops might be quoting a full changeover. Easy DIY project.


I'd rather go the full Shimano route and just be done with the Giant/Tektro parts. I found a shop with bikes in stock that would switch out to the older non-series Ultegra parts for $500 straight. Now if I could just figure out the sizing and stop being intrigued by the Checkpoint.


----------



## maxpower11 (Oct 14, 2008)

The saddle of 9mm goes ok in the seatpost.
It fits ok


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

I'm 6'0", and I went for the M/L. I decided to go with that size because my TCR is a M/L and it fits me perfectly. The effective top tube on this is pretty similar. I haven't had much time on the bike yet, but so far the fit seems good.

One thing that did concern me at first is the length of seatpost sticking out. The top tube slopes down much more than my TCR, so to get the saddle at the height I need, I've got the seatpost _almost_ at the maximum extension mark. I was worried that I didn't have any room to go higher, but I don't think I'm going to need to.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm just over 6' and preordered a L, but I haven't ridden any size.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Here are the Giant Fenders on a med 0 with the stock wheels/tires.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Which model fender is that?

Picked up my M/L Revolt 2 yesterday with the older non-series Ultegra level shifters and brakes installed. With M540 pedals and 2 cages, my bathroom scale is showing 21.4 lbs. Kind of looking at some Rolf Hyalite wheels since they are made locally in the US but cost 3 times as much as a set of Hunts for little difference in weight. 

I did a flat 24 miles after picking it up and loved how smooth it felt. I'm not a big fan of the handle bar shape so far. The tires worked great both on road and on some short sections of dry gravel 

The stock Conduit stem faceplate is 330 gm while the calipers are 150 gm each for anyone that cares.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Laekon said:


> Which model fender is that?


They are the Giant fenders made for the Revolt. My other set of generic full coverage fenders (Planet Bike I think) didn't work due to the attachments on the Revolt.

The Giant fenders work ok but I wish the rear fender went down to the bottom bracket and shift cable. That area collects a fair bit of mud - even with the Giant fenders.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

I built up a set of carbon 650b wheels and mounted Fast Trak tires - 2.2" in the front and 2.0" in the rear.

Just did a quick shakedown ride and it's clear this will be a blast!

The rear 2.0" measures about 52mm across. I'm not too comfortable with the remaining clearance to the stays, so I'll probably mount something a bit narrower like a 1.9".


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

On their website, I see the ROAD-E+ and the EXPLORE-E+/AMITI-E+ FENDER. It's not clear to me which one will work with the Revolt. Do you know which one you got?

How long do they take to mount, is it something you could throw on in 2-3 minutes if you see it's raining before heading out?

Thanks


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

gtg252b said:


> On their website, I see the ROAD-E+ and the EXPLORE-E+/AMITI-E+ FENDER. It's not clear to me which one will work with the Revolt. Do you know which one you got?
> 
> How long do they take to mount, is it something you could throw on in 2-3 minutes if you see it's raining before heading out?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/revolt-fender

This is from the Canada site, but you can get them in the US if you talk to a dealer. My friend's shop has a Revolt on the floor with the Revolt specific fenders mounted up.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> I built up a set of carbon 650b wheels and mounted Fast Trak tires - 2.2" in the front and 2.0" in the rear.
> 
> Just did a quick shakedown ride and it's clear this will be a blast!
> 
> The rear 2.0" measures about 52mm across. I'm not too comfortable with the remaining clearance to the stays, so I'll probably mount something a bit narrower like a 1.9".


Nice. The $30 Fast Trak sale right?

I just ordered my 2.2 Fast Traks for my Vitus. What rims and width do you have those mounted on? My thought is they'll blow up slightly skinnier. I have about 2.46" of rear end clearance on my bike.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

gtg252b said:


> How long do they take to mount, is it something you could throw on in 2-3 minutes if you see it's raining before heading out?


The Giant fenders linked a few posts up are the ones. They are branded a Giant Revolt fenders, so they are specific to this bike. Not sure why they don't show up on the US Giant website, but my LBS found them to order.

As with any set of full coverage fenders, the first installation takes some head scratching, esp on this bike with the weird attachments at the rear axle. I suspect that subsequent installs could be in the 5-10 min range if you have a stand and all fasteners and tools at the ready. Or maybe I'm just slow.....


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

smoothmoose said:


> What rims and width do you have those mounted on?


They are a set of Giant P-XCR-1C 27.5 carbon wheels from a MTB with the front axle converted to 12mm. The rims are 25mm wide and they seem to work well in a gravel bike.

It's nice to have multiple wheel/tire options. I'll be running either the stock 700c/40mm for dirt, 700c/28mm for pavement, or 650b/2.0" for gravel and mild trails.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

hi all. really contemplating getting a revolt 0. just to clarify and verify, the hub spacing on the bike is 15x100 and 12x142 right?

thanks. great thread going here. lots of info. cheers.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

bonedoc98 said:


> hi all. really contemplating getting a revolt 0. just to clarify and verify, the hub spacing on the bike is 15x100 and 12x142 right?
> 
> thanks. great thread going here. lots of info. cheers.


12x100mm front

I actually just picked mine up today. Didn't get chance to go for a real ride but have everything tweaked best I can with only 5 minutes rest rides. I got it late in day and poured here today. With garmin's mount, 2 king cages, look x track pedals, Brooks c13 saddle it is 20.53 pounds for medium.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

HEMIjer said:


> 12x100mm front
> 
> I actually just picked mine up today. Didn't get chance to go for a real ride but have everything tweaked best I can with only 5 minutes rest rides. I got it late in day and poured here today. With garmin's mount, 2 king cages, look x track pedals, Brooks c13 saddle it is 20.53 pounds for medium.


Are you on the Advanced 0? Told mine was shipping the other day after having just ordered it on Monday... Was hoping the Advanced 0 would weigh a little less as it was between the Revolt 0 or a Stigmata. I get both at considerable discount but the revolt was all around a much better deal however the top build stigmata comes in at 16.79 pounds. Tough to justify the stigmata ultegra build to the revolt ultegra with carbon wheels. Just didnt care of the stigmata colors either.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

bonedoc98 said:


> hi all. really contemplating getting a revolt 0. just to clarify and verify, the hub spacing on the bike is 15x100 and 12x142 right?
> 
> thanks. great thread going here. lots of info. cheers.





jburm said:


> Are you on the Advanced 0? Told mine was shipping the other day after having just ordered it on Monday... Was hoping the Advanced 0 would weigh a little less as it was between the Revolt 0 or a Stigmata. I get both at considerable discount but the revolt was all around a much better deal however the top build stigmata comes in at 16.79 pounds. Tough to justify the stigmata ultegra build to the revolt ultegra with carbon wheels. Just didnt care of the stigmata colors either.


Yes the zero wonder of stigmata weight includes pedals and such. Also is top stigmata 1x? In general zeros are all.coming in around 20.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

HEMIjer said:


> Yes the zero wonder of stigmata weight includes pedals and such. Also is top stigmata 1x? In general zeros are all.coming in around 20.


The Ultegra Stigmata is 2x. Weight listed is without pedals and cages. I've ordered an Ultegra crankset and some icetech rotors (only 2grams lighter than stock according to research) for the Advance 0 when it arrives. I'm wondering where else I could save some weight... While I am not a huge weight weenie I do appreciate a light bike and am looking for something to go fast on some rough paved roads. Currently riding a TCX SLR1 that I have been happy with so far.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Just ordered the Revolt Advanced 0 for $2950 out the door. Was told late April, early May. I'm already thinking upgrading the crank and bar to carbon. What do you guys recommend? I'm also looking to upgrade the hubs to Industry 9. What do you think? I test rode the Ibis Hakka MX, Checkpoint SL6, and liked the Giant the best of the three. It didn't hurt the Giant cost less too.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

288GTO said:


> Just ordered the Revolt Advanced 0 for $2950 out the door. Was told late April, early May. I'm already thinking upgrading the crank and bar to carbon. What do you guys recommend? I'm also looking to upgrade the hubs to Industry 9. What do you think? I test rode the Ibis Hakka MX, Checkpoint SL6, and liked the Giant the best of the three. It didn't hurt the Giant cost less too.


That's a good deal! Ill be walking out just under $2600 out of pocket on mine (race team discount). I ordered mine on Monday, was told it would be up to 6 weeks before it arrived. Got a call Wednesday that it would be here next week. I suspect you will get yours sooner than anticipated. Seems most others had a similar experience. I think the biggest weight savings you will get will be from the cranks and a new wheelset. Although the Advance 0 comes with carbon hoops, they are fairly heavy for a bike of this discipline. I saw somewhere around 1660g for the set. I think you can build a set of Stans mtb wheels at about that.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

jburm said:


> That's a good deal! Ill be walking out just under $2600 out of pocket on mine (race team discount). I ordered mine on Monday, was told it would be up to 6 weeks before it arrived. Got a call Wednesday that it would be here next week. I suspect you will get yours sooner than anticipated. Seems most others had a similar experience. I think the biggest weight savings you will get will be from the cranks and a new wheelset. Although the Advance 0 comes with carbon hoops, they are fairly heavy for a bike of this discipline. I saw somewhere around 1660g for the set. I think you can build a set of Stans mtb wheels at about that.


I'm not looking to replace the wheels as Giant makes top tier carbon. Where they cut back on these wheels compared to the top of the line is in the hubs. Their top tier wheels use DT-Swiss 240 hubs while these are most likely Giant's own. Thats why I'm looking to only upgrading the hubs, not the wheelset. By the way what carbon cranks do you recommend? Does Easton offer their SL carbon cranks with 48T-32T option? How good is the Praxis? FSA?


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

Easton cranks would be a good option with the spider 2x 47/32t setup if youre not worried about the price. The Praxis Zyante carbon 172.5 48/32 with BB for $370 is pretty tough to argue with. Saving ~25g with the easton setup. The Eastons would look cooler IMO with some more white accents on the bike elsewhere perhaps. Praxis would certainly fallow suite of the stealth look on the 0.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

BTW does anyone know the weight of the Revolt 0 bar and stem?


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the stem is about 170g and the bars 250g. All 3 models use the same bar and stem. 

For the person looking for a new crank the other benefit of going Praxis is that you won't need a new BB, making it an even better value for how competitive it is.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Laekon said:


> I think the stem is about 170g and the bars 250g. All 3 models use the same bar and stem.
> 
> For the person looking for a new crank the other benefit of going Praxis is that you won't need a new BB, making it an even better value for how competitive it is.


Yeah I'm definitely leaning towards the Praxis carbon crank though I would need to replace the BB since the spindle is 30mm vs the one it replaces is 24mm.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

288GTO said:


> Yeah I'm definitely leaning towards the Praxis carbon crank though I would need to replace the BB since the spindle is 30mm vs the one it replaces is 24mm.


Correct,
The Praxis crankset is an OEM unit only made for Specialized, Giant, etc with 24mm spindle... You can't even buy a replacement 24mm crankset from them, it would have to be purchased from the bike maker.

That said, it is BB86, so you could use any crankset that has a BB matching a very common standard.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

HEMIjer said:


> 12x100mm front
> 
> I actually just picked mine up today. Didn't get chance to go for a real ride but have everything tweaked best I can with only 5 minutes rest rides. I got it late in day and poured here today. With garmin's mount, 2 king cages, look x track pedals, Brooks c13 saddle it is 20.53 pounds for medium.
> 
> View attachment 1243445


thanks very much for the info! i am looking into that saddle as well. you installed it on the stock seatpost with no issues? i got the bike last thursday and had a good ride today. love it so far!


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

288GTO said:


> Yeah I'm definitely leaning towards the Praxis carbon crank though I would need to replace the BB since the spindle is 30mm vs the one it replaces is 24mm.


Engin Cycle is coming out with a 110/74 spider, which fits onto Force22 (22/24mm spindle) arms. 
See #55 here:- 
https://forums.thepaceline.net/showthread.php?t=232810&page=4


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

I would like to hear input about people's experience with tires other than the stock crosscuts? im thinking of installing 37mm riddlers or 38mm g-one allrounds on the revolt 0. have a pair of ramblers on right now, but one tire has developed a bulge and im worried about safety etc.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Alfy said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and sorry if I use the translator (my English is bad).
> I ordered a revolt 2 size M / L. Where I live have been delivered very few bicycles and I have no way to prove it in person. My size is positioned between M and ML my measurements are 5'10 "of horse 33.5" in height and I pedal to 30 "central saddle oriented to the size ML that seems to me the most similar to my cannondale synapse 22 ''. I would have the saddle and the handlebar at the same height only that I fear to find myself with a bike too long and complicated to drive I would be very happy if you could help me thanks. The use that I will make of the bike is 70% asphalt and 30% gravel


Prendi la M. Io sono 183 e sulla TCR ho la ML che comunque mi sta lunghetta. Le Giant tendono ad essere un pelino piu' lunghe..


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

bonedoc98 said:


> I would like to hear input about people's experience with tires other than the stock crosscuts? im thinking of installing 37mm riddlers or 38mm g-one allrounds on the revolt 0. have a pair of ramblers on right now, but one tire has developed a bulge and im worried about safety etc.


I immediately removed the stock tires and installed 45 Riddlers. They are amazing tires for grip and rolling speed for dirt and pavement. Beware with tires size. Although the frame clears 45's, tires can vary in size by up to 2mm in each direction.

My only complaint with riddlers is that they wear very quickly if you ride a lot of pavement. My rear is pretty much toast at 450 miles, but I am also 240lbs. I'm trying Gravel King 43's next.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

bonedoc98 said:


> thanks very much for the info! i am looking into that saddle as well. you installed it on the stock seatpost with no issues? i got the bike last thursday and had a good ride today. love it so far!


Installed on stock seatpost no issues pic is from first 15 mile ride than was out of town so might adjust little bit but anticipate no problems. I had plenty of adjustment on both adjustment bolts based on a quick visual. I has tired many saddles this one might be a keeper and might get one for my older Defy as well.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

My Advance 0 will be in tomorrow according to UPS. Got the Ultegra crankset, ice tech rotors, tires, pedals, cages, and garmin mount in my car ready for the call from the shop. Looking forward to seeing how this bike compares to my TCX. Hoping its fast!


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My Revolt Advanced 0 should arrive end of April. I already ordered the Praxis M30 Carbon 48-32 cranks with matching BB, Dura Ace 160mm rotors, Panaracer SK Gravelking 43mm tan wall tires, Supacaz oil slick colored headset cap, bottle cages, and bar end plugs. Will most likely upgrade the saddle and bar after I receive the bike. Totally excited!


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks. installing 37mm riddlers today 



Shamis said:


> I immediately removed the stock tires and installed 45 Riddlers. They are amazing tires for grip and rolling speed for dirt and pavement. Beware with tires size. Although the frame clears 45's, tires can vary in size by up to 2mm in each direction.
> 
> My only complaint with riddlers is that they wear very quickly if you ride a lot of pavement. My rear is pretty much toast at 450 miles, but I am also 240lbs. I'm trying Gravel King 43's next.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

HEMIjer said:


> Installed on stock seatpost no issues pic is from first 15 mile ride than was out of town so might adjust little bit but anticipate no problems. I had plenty of adjustment on both adjustment bolts based on a quick visual. I has tired many saddles this one might be a keeper and might get one for my older Defy as well.


thanks!


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

288GTO said:


> My Revolt Advanced 0 should arrive end of April. I already ordered the Praxis M30 Carbon 48-32 cranks with matching BB, Dura Ace 160mm rotors, Panaracer SK Gravelking 43mm tan wall tires, Supacaz oil slick colored headset cap, bottle cages, and bar end plugs. Will most likely upgrade the saddle and bar after I receive the bike. Totally excited!


The dura ace 160mm rotors are centrelock only i thought. Are you changing the wheels as well as the CXR-1 are 6bolt? https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/cxr1-disc-carbon-cross


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

jburm said:


> My Advance 0 will be in tomorrow according to UPS. Got the Ultegra crankset, ice tech rotors, tires, pedals, cages, and garmin mount in my car ready for the call from the shop. Looking forward to seeing how this bike compares to my TCX. Hoping its fast!


So you are changing out the Praxis 48-32T for Ultegra R8000 50-34T? I was sceptical about a non shimano crankset but have definitely found the lower gearing useful on steep gravel climbs (and that's even without loading up the bikepacking gear).


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

brettoau said:


> The dura ace 160mm rotors are centrelock only i thought. Are you changing the wheels as well as the CXR-1 are 6bolt? https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/cxr1-disc-carbon-cross


Dude I'm glad you found out my error being it was shipped out. Funny as I called Giant this morning to confirm before ordering.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

brettoau said:


> So you are changing out the Praxis 48-32T for Ultegra R8000 50-34T? I was sceptical about a non shimano crankset but have definitely found the lower gearing useful on steep gravel climbs (and that's even without loading up the bikepacking gear).


No I replaced the OEM crankset with the same brand (Praxis) and gearing (48-32), though in carbon. The carbon version of the same crank weights 100 grams less and is according to Praxis, a lot stiffer.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone familiar with Hope floating disk rotors? They make a 6-bolt rotor that is super light and comes in variety of colors. Has anyone used this on the Revolt Advanced 0?

https://www.jensonusa.com/Hope-Floating-Disc-Rotor


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

288GTO said:


> No I replaced the OEM crankset with the same brand (Praxis) and gearing (48-32), though in carbon. The carbon version of the same crank weights 100 grams less and is according to Praxis, a lot stiffer.


My 2nd reply was to the other guy 'jbur' who mentioned changing to Ultegra crankset.

I just looked up the Zayante Carbon cranks...very nice! I almost got mixed up with the centrelock vs 6bolt myself. I saw there was a converter but it only converts centrelock wheels to use 6bolt rotors. There is no converter to go back the other way. Which is a shame as those black dura ace road rotors look sweeeet.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

brettoau said:


> So you are changing out the Praxis 48-32T for Ultegra R8000 50-34T? I was sceptical about a non shimano crankset but have definitely found the lower gearing useful on steep gravel climbs (and that's even without loading up the bikepacking gear).


Just left the shop with mine and had them install the ultegra crankset along with a wheels mfg bb with angular contact bearings. I went with the 50/34 configuration. Its what i ran on my TCX so i figured i'd like to keep it as close to the TCX as possible as it seemed to work for where i ride. Im sort of a novice when it comes to gravel and road riding. I race XC frequently with a gravel race or 3 here and there. I just ride for the miles and training. I and others that know me would certainly consider myself as a climber and i don't like to spin, so the bigger rings don't bother me much. The ultegra set definitely looked better on the bike as well. While they are both aluminum, the finish on the praxis cranks looks cheap. I also wanted everything to be ultegra.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

I’ve seen the orange 2 at my lbs today and fell in love with it. Since I would be going 650 b anyway on a 0 I really wonder if it’s worth to spend the extra cash for a black frame and Ultegra stuff. Owned 105 before on a Diverge and it worked fine,the only drawback on the 2 is the weird braking system with that thingy on the stem. Either way looks like my Colnago will soon get a little sister that will cause her a lot of neglect..


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> I've seen the orange 2 at my lbs today and fell in love with it. Since I would be going 650 b anyway on a 0 I really wonder if it's worth to spend the extra cash for a black frame and Ultegra stuff. Owned 105 before on a Diverge and it worked fine,the only drawback on the 1 is the weird braking system with that thingy on the stem. Either way looks like my Colnago will soon get a little sister that will cause her a lot of neglect..


105 is solid but man does the Ultegra stuff feel buttery smooth! I took mine out last night for a quick 27 mile ride on some mixed surfaces and it was fast! Personally I would stay away from the giant mech to hydro braking unit. Even the guys at the LBS were talking about how stupid it is.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

I got the 2 with a set of take off Ultegra disc shifters and calipers the shop had laying around for a good price. The 105 derailleurs and Praxis crank shift great. As for the wheels you can get a set of alloy Hunts that weight the same or less than the Giant carbons for under $400.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello, did the price of the Giant Revolt just go up? I had prices back in November and it took me some time to raise the money, now the LBS says the price went up over $200. I wanted to check before I ranted about our goverment making us pay more for everything again.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

cottonball said:


> Hello, did the price of the Giant Revolt just go up? I had prices back in November and it took me some time to raise the money, now the LBS says the price went up over $200. I wanted to check before I ranted about our goverment making us pay more for everything again.


Not sure where you are posting from, but when the orange one's tariffs went in this past fall the price went up literally $300 overnight. It was an incredible deal at the original price of $1800.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello gluestick, thanks for getting back to me on the prices, my jaw dropped when the lbs told me that. I sold a lot of great parts trying to raise money to buy a NEW bike and then to know it's all because of a orange headed butt head who has more money that nun of us will ever think of Having and a tariff that will never do more than make every American pay more for everything they use, and that is all it will ever do. So no new bike for me. I am a little upset, but I can't wait for the new health care plan to come into effect, oh yea he doesn't have one.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

hi all. wanted to ask if anyone has swapped from the original revolt saddle? looking for recommendations on a comfortable, lightweight saddle. leaning towards the brooks c13 but i have not personally tried it yet. wanted to listen to other suggestions if you have any. tia.


----------



## Robertwx21 (Mar 30, 2019)

new member here... I am waiting to get a Advance 0 but still in backorder.
I am 5'7... I am in between a Small and a Medium on the charts.
any inputs?? (prob getting small but want to hear any recommendations)
any feedback on the bike itself. worth it??

TIA


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

I've found the stock neutral saddle to be rather comfortable. Maybe its just the bike overall. Feels incredibly smooth in the rough. Feedback on the bike? It's awesome. Very fast and efficient on the road and smooth and nimble on the gravel. I've been absolutely amazed with this bike. I couldnt be happier with it. Checks every box for me for. Im on an Advanced 0, M/L at 6'. Fits perfectly.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

jburm said:


> I've found the stock neutral saddle to be rather comfortable. Maybe its just the bike overall. Feels incredibly smooth in the rough. Feedback on the bike? It's awesome. Very fast and efficient on the road and smooth and nimble on the gravel. I've been absolutely amazed with this bike. I couldnt be happier with it. Checks every box for me for. Im on an Advanced 0, M/L at 6'. Fits perfectly.


Thank you for the reply. I am curious if this bike with a second set of deeper carbon wheels can be a "quiver killer" for those that also ride some on faster road bikes. Faster group rides around me are 20-23 MPH average and I ride an aero carbon road frame with deeper wheels to keep up. Do you also ride road or can you offer any insight on your impressions on pavement? It would be easier to justify with the wife to not go the n+1 route, but I don't want to get left behind when the stronger riders try to put the hurt down or I get it in my head to chase a KOM.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

gluestick said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am curious if this bike with a second set of deeper carbon wheels can be a "quiver killer" for those that also ride some on faster road bikes. Faster group rides around me are 20-23 MPH average and I ride an aero carbon road frame with deeper wheels to keep up. Do you also ride road or can you offer any insight on your impressions on pavement? It would be easier to justify with the wife to not go the n+1 route, but I don't want to get left behind when the stronger riders try to put the hurt down or I get it in my head to chase a KOM.


I've found it to be incredibly fast on the road running a set of 38c Hutchinson Overides. I suspect you could squeeze even more out of it with a proper road tire or even something like a 28c Gravel King, Roubaix, etc similar tires. Tack on a good road wheel set and I doubt you'll have much want to ride your road bike. It just seems to want to get up and go! Up, down, on the flats, its quick. Snagged a KOM from myself last night by 4 secs on a 1.7 mile segment with some climbing, flat, to descent. Some pretty strong local road riders on that particular segment as well. As i said, the bike is hitting all of my check boxes, fast on the pavement and capable of off road excursions.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

gluestick said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am curious if this bike with a second set of deeper carbon wheels can be a "quiver killer" for those that also ride some on faster road bikes. Faster group rides around me are 20-23 MPH average and I ride an aero carbon road frame with deeper wheels to keep up. Do you also ride road or can you offer any insight on your impressions on pavement? It would be easier to justify with the wife to not go the n+1 route, but I don't want to get left behind when the stronger riders try to put the hurt down or I get it in my head to chase a KOM.


I plan on using my Advanced 0 with 32mm Continental 5000 tubeless tires for a road fondo which covers over 100 miles, 15.5K of elevation gain. I'm gonna slam the stem too. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

Did a flat/lightly rolling 30 mile road ride on my Revolt 2 and the average speed was 1 mph slower then the last time I did the same route on a Defy Adv SL carbon rim brake road bike with 25c tires. The Revolt is about 4 lbs heavier and had the stock 700x40 tires but I'm in a little better shape. 

On the tariff talk, the Revolt is made in Taiwan and so I don't think the tariff affected it at all. Giant just raised their prices because they were too aggressive to begin with and could do it.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

gluestick said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am curious if this bike with a second set of deeper carbon wheels can be a "quiver killer" for those that also ride some on faster road bikes. Faster group rides around me are 20-23 MPH average and I ride an aero carbon road frame with deeper wheels to keep up. Do you also ride road or can you offer any insight on your impressions on pavement? It would be easier to justify with the wife to not go the n+1 route, but I don't want to get left behind when the stronger riders try to put the hurt down or I get it in my head to chase a KOM.


A majority of the time its the motor, not the bike.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Robertwx21 said:


> new member here... I am waiting to get a Advance 0 but still in backorder.
> I am 5'7... I am in between a Small and a Medium on the charts.
> any inputs?? (prob getting small but want to hear any recommendations)
> any feedback on the bike itself. worth it??
> ...


Do you have a drop bar bike now you can compare geo on, I am 5'7 as well Medium was right for me. I have longer torso shorter legs. Have to take into account relatively short stem, sweep of bars, seat tube angle, saddle setback etc. Reach in geo seems long but with higher head tube shallow drop bars it feels shorter than than the geo numbers make it out to be. I had chance to test ride a medium so know it was right size. Might have been ok with medium but might have also worried about toe overlap and 40cm bars would have had to go immediately. I thought I might switch to 170mm cranks but stock seems fine sa far as well.

Bike and wait most definetely worth it.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

bonedoc98 said:


> hi all. wanted to ask if anyone has swapped from the original revolt saddle? looking for recommendations on a comfortable, lightweight saddle. leaning towards the brooks c13 but i have not personally tried it yet. wanted to listen to other suggestions if you have any. tia.


Running a C13 as others are in the thread, fits good and not sure why I haven't used more in the past for gravel (really old CX) bike, it's staying on the bike for sure, I did have to make multiple tweaks to seat angle with it suggest starting with it in a slightly does down postion.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

HEMIjer said:


> Running a C13 as others are in the thread, fits good and not sure why I haven't used more in the past for gravel (really old CX) bike, it's staying on the bike for sure, I did have to make multiple tweaks to seat angle with it suggest starting with it in a slightly does down postion.


Thanks! I've had the C17 in the past but not the C13. good to see positive reviews. now if only i could find a bike shop in Toronto that will let me demo it prior to purchasing!


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone upgrade their Revolt's crank to the Praxis Zayante carbon? If yes, what is your experience with the crank?


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Does anybody know which derailleur hanger this bike takes? I like to have a spare one in my pack, especially on longer rides.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

*Short term review*

Now that I have a little seat time after a shake down ride, I figured I would provide my feedback on the Revolt Advanced 2. I am 5'10" and opted for the M/L. All of my opinions are purely subjective and non-scientific, YMMV.

The good:

The frame is reasonably stiff and responds well to standing efforts or harder seated efforts, decent climber seated or standing
The gray/red colorway is very attractive in person
The conduct brake system works fine (see more on this below)
This bike really, really shined on a bumpy, pot holed/washer boarded gravel downhill. The geometry/headtube angle/whatever else is confidence inspiring and is a flat out blast to ride. I was riding faster than I probably should have been on a shakedown ride, but the frame was that smooth and the brakes that confidence inspiring
The tires rolled better than I expected. I aired them to 40F 45R and while they did make some noise on blacktop, they were not boat anchors either. I still plan to swap to tan wall Gravel King SK's in 38c, more so out of vanity than necessity.

The not-as-good:

Despite torquing the seatpost bolt to the recommended 6nM, the seatpost slipped within 2 miles of leaving my driveway. Simple roadside fix, but annoying. I am a bit skeptical of a single bolt seatpost binder in general. I reset my height and gave it a little extra turn. Maybe needs some carbon paste?
Mentioned above, the contact braking system works fine. It is however quite an eyesore. I couldn't stop staring at the big ugly beak sticking off the front of my shiny new rig while pedaling. The cable ends also protrude out towards the drops, which is where I like to rest my thumbs when on the drops. Simply put, this system is being replaced immediately with a take off full hydraulic Ultegra I found on eBay. That was evident before I even pedaled off my road.

Overall, in my short experience, I am very excited with this bike. Geometry/spec size, I picked the right size. I have a 115mm stem on order as the stock 110 is a tad tight in the cockpit. The headtube is TALL so the stem is slammed all the way down. The improved compliance/geometry really shine, more so at speed. My previous gravel bike was an aluminum Specialized Crux, which while fast handling/agile, was a bit twitchy at speed, especially on rougher surfaces. This bike is far more refined, without compromising snappiness or responsiveness to hard pedaling. Will this replace my light carbon aero road bike? Probably not. Will this be the bike I reach for on a Saturday morning when I am not looking to steal a KOM or ride with the fast guys? Hell's yeah.

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have that seat post on my Giant road bike. It hasn't moved since I tightened it down 3 years ago. You may have something funky going on there.

With that said...I never used a torque wrench. Just went by feel. So it's possible I'm tightened beyond the 6nM recommendation.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

6Nm should be plenty to hold the post... carbon paste should fix the issue.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

SlipperyToad said:


> 6Nm should be plenty to hold the post... carbon paste should fix the issue.


I have a hard time imagining you even need the carbon paste. On mine I tightened to about 5 NM and it's never slipped. Same thing on my TCR, which uses an almost identical clamping mechanism.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah. No carbon paste on mine either. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

After some hiccups, I finally got the Revolt out on some gravel for a long ride. So far I could not be happier. I spend 90% of my time riding gravel and this is the most comfortable gravel bike I've ever ridden. The frame is supple on the bumps but really climbs in and out of the saddle.

If you ride gravel, this bike is money well spent.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

I had the same issue with the seatpost this last weekend out on a gravel ride. I assume the giant dealer I bought it from assembled it correctly (about 6 weeks ago). But it started slipping and stripped the paint off post. I was tightening it with a multi tool but didn't want to crack anything. It slipped a few more times and eventually I got it to hold. Next time i go past the dealer i will drop in and ask them to look at it.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Have any of you removed the Praxis Bottom Bracket, and if so, did you use the new park bb punch? (BBT 90.3)?
And, if so, were you able to remove the bb without damage? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Laekon said:


> I got the 2 with a set of take off Ultegra disc shifters and calipers the shop had laying around for a good price. The 105 derailleurs and Praxis crank shift great. As for the wheels you can get a set of alloy Hunts that weight the same or less than the Giant carbons for under $400.


Are you talking about these?:
MASON X HUNT 4 SEASON DISC WHEELSET
Thanks!


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Speed Goat said:


> View attachment 1246383
> 
> 
> After some hiccups, I finally got the Revolt out on some gravel for a long ride. So far I could not be happier. I spend 90% of my time riding gravel and this is the most comfortable gravel bike I've ever ridden. The frame is supple on the bumps but really climbs in and out of the saddle.
> ...


Hi,
What does it look like in Gray? Do you have other photos? +
I'm 6' (inseam 33"). I can pick up a gray in M for great price. Is it too small for my size?...Thanks!


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

barefootitalian said:


> I'm 6' (inseam 33"). I can pick up a gray in M for great price. Is it too small for my size?...Thanks!


I'm 6'0 riding a M/L and I've got the seatpost AT the maximum extension line. It fits me well, but I literally have no room to adjust it any higher. I wouldn't recommend the M for your height.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

barefootitalian said:


> Hi,
> What does it look like in Gray? Do you have other photos? +
> I'm 6' (inseam 33"). I can pick up a gray in M for great price. Is it too small for my size?...Thanks!


at 6' you're probably between M/L and L. I'm 6' .5 and went with a L but I haven't received the bike yet or test ridden anything.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

barefootitalian said:


> Are you talking about these?:
> MASON X HUNT 4 SEASON DISC WHEELSET
> Thanks!


Or the regular 4 Season Gravel wheels. The Mason wheels are 1mm narrower internally (19mm vs 20mm) and listed as 60g lighter for $30 more.

I'm 5'11" and went with a ML and a 10mm shorter stem. I don't think a MD would fit you right.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks for the advise on tires and sizes!
So maybe even an L is fine for 6'?
...
As a side: of the three models, what is the consensus on the best value for money one? I'm currently in Europe where the price for the Revolt 0 is insane. So I'm also looking at second hand ones.....
In fact prices are:
2= 2250$
1= 2800$
0= 4050$
!!


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

barefootitalian said:


> Thanks for the advise on tires and sizes!
> So maybe even an L is fine for 6'?
> ...
> As a side: of the three models, what is the consensus on the best value for money one? I'm currently in Europe where the price for the Revolt 0 is insane. So I'm also looking at second hand ones.....
> ...


Have you looked at the Rose Backroad models?


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

barefootitalian said:


> Hi,
> What does it look like in Gray? Do you have other photos? +
> I'm 6' (inseam 33"). I can pick up a gray in M for great price. Is it too small for my size?...Thanks!


You are going to think I sound stupid, but this bike looks different in person compared to any photograph I have looked at or taken myself. I can't explain in any other way but in person, this bike is a beauty. Some of the commercial photos I have looked at, not so much.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Speed Goat said:


> You are going to think I sound stupid, but this bike looks different in person compared to any photograph I have looked at or taken myself. I can't explain in any other way but in person, this bike is a beauty. Some of the commercial photos I have looked at, not so much.


Giant needs to do a better job of marketing like Trek and Specialized. They seem to hire $30/day craigslist photographers to shoot their products.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

I agree.
Here in Europe (France currently), when you look at second hand bikes, Giant ones always seem to sell for a discount compared to, say, Trek. I think, like you, that other major brands do a better marketing job.
@Speed Goat: "...this bike looks different in person compared to any photograph..." so you reckon the 1 is a good option, right?
@Tengerineowl: I certainly have looked at the Backroad but......isn't it, let's say, Ugly?
))
P.S.: in fact I also looked at the TCX Advanced (which I tried and liked) but....the colours are quite "garish" don't you think?


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Speed Goat said:


> You are going to think I sound stupid, but this bike looks different in person compared to any photograph I have looked at or taken myself. I can't explain in any other way but in person, this bike is a beauty. Some of the commercial photos I have looked at, not so much.


I agree with this sentiment whole heatedly. The bike looks entirely different in the pictures Giant has in advertising online vs. what owners have posted vs what it looks like in person. The gray they used is such that seems to be different hues depending on the light. In some light it appears more gray, while in others it almost a shade of grayish-blue. It really is a great pairing with the red accents. Giant certainly nailed this colorway. I second that you should see it in person. That being said, I have not yet seen the orange in person, but I am willing to bet it is also pretty nice.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm 5'6" and ordered an XS Advanced 0 three weeks ago. It will arrive on Monday. In the meantime I also ordered a Praxis Zayante M30 (48-32) Carbon crank, Panaracer 43mm SK Gravelking, Bontrager Aeolus Pro carbon saddle (155mm), and Bontrager XXX integrated (420mm, 90mm) road bar. My tires and gearing will be gravel oriented while bike geometry more road. I plan on upgrading to Di2 in two months. Really excited!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

288GTO said:


> Giant needs to do a better job of marketing like Trek and Specialized. They seem to hire $30/day craigslist photographers to shoot their products.


Then their bikes would cost more.

Just sayin'


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

288GTO said:


> I'm 5'6" and ordered an XS Advanced 0 three weeks ago. It will arrive on Monday. In the meantime I also ordered a Praxis Zayante M30 (48-32) Carbon crank, Panaracer 43mm SK Gravelking, Bontrager Aeolus Pro carbon saddle (155mm), and Bontrager XXX integrated (420mm, 90mm) road bar. My tires and gearing will be gravel oriented while bike geometry more road. I plan on upgrading to Di2 in two months. Really excited!


Intresting build, sounds like it will be a rocket.

XS - Curious what drive you to the size, did you get the chance to test ride? I am 5'7 I ended up with medium and believe it was right choice for me.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

HEMIjer said:


> Intresting build, sounds like it will be a rocket.
> 
> XS - Curious what drive you to the size, did you get the chance to test ride? I am 5'7 I ended up with medium and believe it was right choice for me.


My buddy who's 5'8" bought an XS TCR team Sunweb bike. Honestly I thought he was crazy. My own bike was a small TCR SL. After riding his XS bike, I sold my frame and swapped it with an XS chameleon color TCR SL. The XS is so much more fun. I love stiff, super agile bikes. I'm more than happy to give up some comfort for speed.
The red TCR is a 2018 Small, while the Chameleon is a 2019 in XS.


----------



## fst aslp (Aug 17, 2009)

*My Revolt Advanced 2 came home today*

I just got back from a quick loop to see how everything was. I have to say I love the bike, much better than my 15 year old road bike it replaced. I immediately changed the wheels to some that I had PWB build: The Hydra rims with Hope RS4 Hubs and orange nipples.

Really pleased with how it came out. I do however have a creak that occurs at the 1'o'clock position of the drive side crank. Just have to sort that and all good. While the conduct brakes are ugly, it made a good place for the garmin to hide them.

Big thanks for @woodnmusic for turning me on to this bike.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

Got mine out for really the first time. So far stock with a different saddle. Have Ritchey bars and 105 levers and brakes to install. Did some gravel then hit a trail. It was a blast and did way better than I thought it would on the rough stuff as I have been riding mtb for the last two years. Do have some 650 wheels on order - the 700c wheels showed their limitation over the roots.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Took this Adv 1 for a 10 mile road test ride. Trying to decide. MTB'er at heart. Tried road biking 10 years ago. Just did not fall in love with it. Had to swing by work and "clock out"!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm waiting for my size L Revolt Advanced 0 to arrive, and meanwhile I'm planning some upgrades like 38t inner ring and maybe also a smaller cassette to match my local roads.

What's your opinion on the Crosscut Gravel 1 tires? I'm thinking of swapping them to something faster like G-one speed 40mm, Strada Bianca TLR 36mm or Barlow Pass 38mm. Are the stock tires even folding and what is their weight?


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone interested in buying my Praxis Zayante M30 (48-32) crank/BB from the advanced 0? I upgraded to the carbon version and need to sell this. It’s brand new.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

sxr-racer said:


> Took this Adv 1 for a 10 mile road test ride. Trying to decide. MTB'er at heart. Tried road biking 10 years ago. Just did not fall in love with it. Had to swing by work and "clock out"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is your impression of the Advanced 1?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

barefootitalian said:


> So what is your impression of the Advanced 1?


I liked it alot. Only concern is the 1x. Place where I plan to ride has alot ot hills. Worried that I wont have enough low gearing. Considering upgrading to a 2x setup. Or see about a 38t but that would hurt road performance some. But easy change out.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

I live in a very hilly area myself
I thought that the combination of a 40 crankset with a 10-42 cassette would take you anywhere....?
What about the gray colour with those touches of green? Does it look good?


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

barefootitalian said:


> I live in a very hilly area myself
> I thought that the combination of a 40 crankset with a 10-42 cassette would take you anywhere....?
> What about the gray colour with those touches of green? Does it look good?


Isn't a 2x with 48-32, 11-34 roughly the same for climbing?


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

288GTO said:


> Isn't a 2x with 48-32, 11-34 roughly the same for climbing?


0.95 vs 0.94, so almost exactly the same.

I went from a 42T chainring to a 38T chainring on my Rival 1 (10-42) and while the change on the low end was awesome (although for some offroad climbs it's still not enough) I noticed that on road rides i'm using the bottom of the cassette most of the time. Not necessarily ideal.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

BTW I'm getting my Revolt 0 on Monday and plan on upgrading to Di2 with a few weeks. So I would need the Ultegra 8070 di2 shifters, Ultegra 8050 di2 front derailleur, battery, cables, and junction box. Which Di2 rear derailleur do I need? The XT or Ultegra?

UPDATE: Figured it out. I need an Ultegra 805 clutch rear derailleur.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm also curious about the tires and how they roll vs GKs or Resolutes. 

Is anyone running a 30mm spindled crankset? I cant decide between an Easton or another Ultegra. The larges come with a 175 and that wont work with my jacked knees so I might as well upgrade.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

barefootitalian said:


> I live in a very hilly area myself
> I thought that the combination of a 40 crankset with a 10-42 cassette would take you anywhere....?
> What about the gray colour with those touches of green? Does it look good?


May not have been 1st choice but it looks good.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

plussa said:


> What's your opinion on the Crosscut Gravel 1 tires? I'm thinking of swapping them to something faster like G-one speed 40mm, Strada Bianca TLR 36mm or Barlow Pass 38mm. Are the stock tires even folding and what is their weight?


So far so good on tires, I am tire junky and dont hesitate to replace them often but cannot finds a reason to yet. I havent taken off and weighed but these are not wire bead version, they are folding. They have a rounder profile, hold tubeless great, haven't noticed any traction issues, sidewalls conform well, I am running 60 psi in rear because I dont like to feel too much sidewall deflection in the rear tire at all on drop bar bikes, I could defeintly run lower though. I have gathered from research they weigh around 450g, so avg for a 40.

If anything I would think about keeping the front for repalcement in rear and get soemthing with flater profile up front with fast roilling center and larger side knobs. I havent had a chance to get bike out to mountains for any screaming downhill on the forest roads (it is trail singletrack season now so might be awhile for that). That will be the real tire test.

EDIT to add some additional info: I went out last week and intentionally leaned the bike hard through some gravel corners, front tire was great, for me do not need any additional side knobs. Maybe if the tire was a 33 or 35 they would have been needed. Long story short I want try some different tires but will give these plenty of time to wear.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

HEMIjer said:


> So far so good on tires, I am tire junky and dont hesitate to replace them often but cannot finds a reason to yet. I havent taken off and weighed but these are not wire bead version, they are folding. They have a rounder profile, hold tubeless great, haven't noticed any traction issues, sidewalls conform well, I am running 60 psi in rear because I dont like to feel too much sidewall deflection in the rear tire at all on drop bar bikes, I could defeintly run lower though. I have gathered from research they weigh around 450g, so avg for a 40.
> 
> If anything I would think about keeping the front for repalcement in rear and get soemthing with flater profile up front with fast roilling center and larger side knobs. I havent had a chance to get bike out to mountains for any screaming downhill on the forest roads (it is trail singletrack season now so might be awhile for that). That will be the real tire test.


New to gravel bikes, I have been riding mtb a lot for the last two years. I was very surprised on how well the OEM tires gripped in the dirt - even out of the seat climbing. I had mine around 40 psi.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

@sxr-racer"...May not have been 1st choice...... " What do you mean by that...?
Also concerning which size to choose:
I just tried a tcx advanced in M (I'm 6' (183cm) and inseam 33" (84cm).
The tcx in M was (surprisingly) perfect for my size! What does that tell me about which size to choose for a Revolt??


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I just ordered my Revolt 2 in that gorgeous orange, I will pick it up in a couple of weeks, can't wait!

I asked the guy at my LBS what he would upgrade if he could change just one thing. Surprisingly he did not mention the hybrid mech-hydro braking system (which in his opinion works fine) but rather the wheels. In fact the stock ones are quite heavy, weighing in at over 2 kgs. He suggested either the DT Swiss CR 1600 Spline 23 (1728 g) or the ER 1600 Spline 23 (a tad lighter at 1638 g). The latter in his opinion are more "race-oriented". Any thoughts?

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just ordered my Revolt 2 in that gorgeous orange, I will pick it up in a couple of weeks, can't wait!
> 
> ...


Check out Hunt wheels, they have some nice choices. On a related note, does anyone know what the weight of the stock aluminum wheels is?


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Just found on the weight weenie forum that the p-X2 wheels come in around 2350g. Another site has them at 2562g with rotors. Taking the lower estimate, the carbon Hunts at 1479g take almost 2.25 lbs off of the bike. Holy cow.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just ordered my Revolt 2 in that gorgeous orange, I will pick it up in a couple of weeks, can't wait!
> 
> ...


How much would the wheel upgrade cost you as opposed to buying the Revolt 0 with carbon wheels and nicer components?


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

gluestick said:


> Just found on the weight weenie forum that the p-X2 wheels come in around 2350g. Another site has them at 2562g with rotors. Taking the lower estimate, the carbon Hunts at 1479g take almost 2.25 lbs off of the bike. Holy cow.


Remember to take off the weight of the rotors but.......


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

prj71 said:


> How much would the wheel upgrade cost you as opposed to buying the Revolt 0 with carbon wheels and nicer components?


The two wheelsets retail for the same price (€ 578) on the DT website. Going for the Revolt 0 is not an option anymore (and never was, I just fell in love with that orange as soon as I saw it).


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

gluestick said:


> Just found on the weight weenie forum that the p-X2 wheels come in around 2350g. Another site has them at 2562g with rotors. Taking the lower estimate, the carbon Hunts at 1479g take almost 2.25 lbs off of the bike. Holy cow.


If I remember correctly on the Giant website the weight of the PX-2 wheelset is 2035 grams (no rotors)


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Still, if you think about it, at an official weight of 9.66kg (the 2), 9.2kg (1), 8.5kg (0), it would make quite a difference...
+
Anyone could advise me on which size I should choose...?


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I’m 184cm with long inseam (80cm saddle height), and chose size L. I’m going to change the stock 100mm stem to 110mm so the fit will be closer to my road bikes.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

plussa said:


> I'm 184cm with long inseam (80cm saddle height), and chose size L. I'm going to change the stock 100mm stem to 110mm so the fit will be closer to my road bikes.


hhmm, thanks. I'm 1cm shorter than you and the tcx I tried in M fitted me perfectly...When you say inseam you mean this? (if yes, in my case it's 84cm..):


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

My inseam is 92cm, so long legs and also long arms


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

plussa said:


> My inseam is 92cm, so long legs and also long arms


Aha, right..thanks! So I guess Revolt in M or M/L would be more than adequate, right?


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

^ If you take a look at Revolt sizing guide, you can see that M is too small for your height. So it’s either ML or L for you. Remember that there’s also some backsweep in the bars that makes the effective reach shorter in all sizes.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Cool thanks.
I did check but the fact that the tcx in M suited me was quite puzzling....


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

The TCX has a lot longer seat tube for size M than Revolt. And you can get used to a too small bike.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

barefootitalian said:


> @sxr-racer"...May not have been 1st choice...... " What do you mean by that...?
> Also concerning which size to choose:
> I just tried a tcx advanced in M (I'm 6' (183cm) and inseam 33" (84cm).
> The tcx in M was (surprisingly) perfect for my size! What does that tell me about which size to choose for a Revolt??


Meaning, if I had a better color combo I might would choose it over this one.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone upgraded to a Praxis Zayante with 4iiii left side power meter pre installed? Considering the cost to post in your crank arm and have them install it is $400usd, $500usd for the whole crank doesn't seem too bad.

There are some good pedal based power meter options, but I don't want to move away from Shimano SPD to Look Keo road pedals on my gravel bike.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My new Revolt 0 in XS. The Praxis crank will be replaced with an Ultegra 8000 crank with Absolute Black 48-32 oval chainring. Cockpit will be Bontrager XXX integrated handlebar (220 grams), Bontrager Aelous Pro saddle, and 43mm Panaracer SK Gravelking tires. Bike is 19-lbs stock.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

If I’m not mistaken, a 32 will not fit on a shimano 8000 crank (unless AB has something up there sleeve?)


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

rideit said:


> If I'm not mistaken, a 32 will not fit on a shimano 8000 crank (unless AB has something up there sleeve?)


I got confirmation from Absolute Black that it will work.


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

rideit said:


> If I'm not mistaken, a 32 will not fit on a shimano 8000 crank (unless AB has something up there sleeve?)


I thought the same but apparently they have an offset solution to allow both a 32 and even a 30 - https://bikerumor.com/2018/01/09/cl...teblack-46-30-48-32-micro-compact-chainrings/

Interesting to see how 288GTO goes once it is all installed.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

That’s cool! 
I will be ordering these.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone found a 38t chaining for the 1x crank on the Revolt 1?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

sxr-racer said:


> Anyone found a 38t chaining for the 1x crank on the Revolt 1?


I've only seen a 40T and there were a few forum posts here about people having trouble finding a 38T. Apex 1 uses a weird asymetric 4 bolt pattern that's not the same as Shimano, as far as I know it's exclusive to Apex 1.

Even Wolftooth only goes down to 40T for some strange reason:

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/110-bcd-asymmetric-4-bolt-for-sram-cranks

That's the beauty of Rival and Force, boatload of options because it uses direct mount.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

HollyBoni said:


> I've only seen a 40T and there were a few forum posts here about people having trouble finding a 38T. Apex 1 uses a weird asymetric 4 bolt pattern that's not the same as Shimano, as far as I know it's exclusive to Apex 1.
> 
> Even Wolftooth only goes down to 40T for some strange reason:
> 
> ...


figure I can always just change cranks if need be. I even wondered about adding a 2x up front, keep the rear the same but need to research that.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

sxr-racer said:


> figure I can always just change cranks if need be. I even wondered about adding a 2x up front, keep the rear the same but need to research that.


Sadly these SRAM rear derailleurs are 1x specific. They don't have the capacity and they won't work properly with two rings because of the heavily offset upper pulley. I don't know about an 11spd SRAM rear derailleur that would work with an 11-42/10-42 + a double up front.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, Did a thing.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brettoau (Apr 9, 2012)

Weighed the Crosscut 1's today and they are 475grams each. Installed these Panaracer Gravelking SK 700x43c - 490g each.

The compass snoqualmie pass 700x44s were super fast but not durable enough for racing on rough terrain.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

I’ve been quite impressed with the Giant tires. Supple, durable, hold air well tubeless, and don’t seem to have much drag. 

I must admit the the gum wall tires look great with the black 0 frame, so I’ll look at the Panaracers when the stock tires need to be replaced.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> I've been quite impressed with the Giant tires. Supple, durable, hold air well tubeless, and don't seem to have much drag.
> 
> I must admit the the gum wall tires look great with the black 0 frame, so I'll look at the Panaracers when the stock tires need to be replaced.


How would you compare them against Maxxis Ramblers? When I got my new wheels I took the Crosscuts off and put some Ramblers on. I did think the Crosscuts could have some potential and might put them back on when the Ramblers die.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Talking about tyres, I am on the fence between the Schwalbe g-one all-round 35 mm and the Vittoria Terreno wet 38 mm. I read good reviews on the Vittoria, though I'm afraid it may be too slow on tarmac, while the Schwalbe may be not grippy enough off-road and it seems to be more puncture prone. Any thoughts?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

The wider the tire the less tread you need, and since you presumably weigh more than gravel, slicks should work just fine in the dry.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just did 1st road ride. Set air around 65-68psi. Was able to easily keep up with group of road bikes I was riding with. Will stick with crosscuts for now. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm gonna upgrade my Revolt Advanced 0 to Di2 in about a month. I'm a bit confused as to which components to purchase. So I would need an Ultegra 8050 Di2 Front Derailleur, Ultegra 805 Clutch Di2 Rear Derailleur, battery, junction box and cables. Now for the shifters. Which model shifters do I need? Also do I use my existing brake calipers? Thanks!


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Woodnmusic said:


> 650b baby! I was road+ curious.
> 
> View attachment 1235683


What size frame is that?


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> May not have been 1st choice but it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size frame is that?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

DevinciSean said:


> What size frame is that?


Its a ML


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

brettoau said:


> Anyone upgraded to a Praxis Zayante with 4iiii left side power meter pre installed?


I haven't on the Praxis, but on a different bike I have the 4iiii Precision on an Ultegra crank and I've been very happy with it. I plan to get one for the Revolt once my wallet recovers from purchasing the bike.


----------



## Hermdawg (Feb 11, 2019)

*Slam the stem?*









Anyone ended up slamming the stem on their steed? Suggestions?

Sorry for the picture's orientation. I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Hermdawg said:


> View attachment 1248339
> 
> 
> Anyone ended up slamming the stem on their steed? Suggestions?
> ...


I know that some company(s?) make a reduced thickness headset cap. I am not sure if they are making any with the Giant Overdrive spec in mind. I dropped mine all the way down with just a thin spacer between the headset cap and the stem. I was debating getting a negative degree stem to get lower. Then I did a 100k gravel training ride and realized that I was right where I should be for an "endurance" bike


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if the stock carbon wheelset is convertible to QR?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Volsung said:


> Does anyone know if the stock carbon wheelset is convertible to QR?


https://www.ebay.com/i/143147727567?chn=ps

you could uses something like this. would need one for front and rear.

I use one for a 15mm fork mount that is mounted in bed of my truck so I can haul my Niner with 9mm dropouts (fork). works well


----------



## kixsand (Feb 11, 2019)

*My Bike Finally Arrived*

It's been a long wait but it has finally arrived! Placed the order in November and just got it yesterday.









First impressions are excellent. The bike is super smooth - really impressed by how comfortable this is to ride. The combination of the D Fuse bars and seat post together with the compliant geo and 40mm tires at 35 psi really makes for a nice smooth ride.









The shifting of this new Ultegra groupset is absolutely brilliant. Specifically the front rings! No issues with the Praxis setup whatsoever. The lever movement required to go from small to big is practically nothing and then BOOM up it goes!









I came across a good deal on a brand new Giant Carbon Stem for $80 - 110mm and quite a bit chunkier than the stock stem. I think it looks better but I'm still not 100% sold on the look of it.

I do find that the 11-34 may be overkill for the riding I do. I could see going to an 11-28 so that I can get more use out of that small ring.

I'm taking part in Paris to Ancaster this coming Sunday so it will get a workout then for sure - lots of gravel, some single track, farmer's fields, mud. I'm almost sorry to put it through this kind of abuse so soon.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My bike should be complete by this weekend. Only thing left is replacing the cockpit with a Bontrager XXX integrated bar.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Just picked my Revolt Advanced 0 yesterday and did a nice long ride today.....what are most of you running psi on the Crosscut's? I am 6'3 with a 35.5 inseam and picked up the XL, seems to be a good fit, I ran 55 front and 60 rear today and felt pretty good...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

MTBKNG said:


> Just picked my Revolt Advanced 0 yesterday and did a nice long ride today.....what are most of you running psi on the Crosscut's? I am 6'3 with a 35.5 inseam and picked up the XL, seems to be a good fit, I ran 55 front and 60 rear today and felt pretty good...


Did my first Gravel ride yesterday. Had tires at 60psi. Will try next at 50 and see.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

I run around 35 psi in the Crosscut tires and I weigh ~180lbs. 40 psi feels firm but still has some give.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

hawker800mech said:


> I run around 35 psi in the Crosscut tires and I weigh ~180lbs. 40 psi feels firm but still has some give.


235lbs. So, dont think I can go that low.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the replies..... I weigh 200 so maybe the 55-60 psi is about right.. was pleasantly surprised at how smooth the bike was on the gravel and fire roads...


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My bike is complete for now until I go Di2 in about a month. Final weight as pictured is 19.11-LBS with XTR pedals and bottle cages.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

MTBKNG said:


> Ok, thanks for the replies..... I weigh 200 so maybe the 55-60 psi is about right.. was pleasantly surprised at how smooth the bike was on the gravel and fire roads...


Start at 60 and slowly work your way down. You'll know when you hit the right psi - there's no one right answer for all. Remember that will change with the type of terrain and tire you ride.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

288GTO said:


> My bike is complete for now until I go Di2 in about a month. Final weight as pictured is 19.11-LBS with XTR pedals and bottle cages.


Everyone kept saying those bars wouldn't work. Is the steer tube a normal 1 1/8th?


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Volsung said:


> Everyone kept saying those bars wouldn't work. Is the steer tube a normal 1 1/8th?


Yes. The Giant bikes with 1-1/4" steerer tube have "Overdrive 2" written on the them. This one is the regular 1-1/8"

BTW the 42cm Giant bar and 70mm stem weight a staggering 430 grams while the replacement Bontrager XXX integrated came in at 228 grams. Not bad to save 202 grams just on the cockpit.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

288GTO said:


> Yes. The Giant bikes with 1-1/4" steerer tube have "Overdrive 2" written on the them. This one is the regular 1-1/8"
> 
> BTW the 42cm Giant bar and 70mm stem weight a staggering 430 grams while the replacement Bontrager XXX integrated came in at 228 grams. Not bad to save 202 grams just on the cockpit.


Definitely not. I don't know if those Giant bars are as compliant as they say, but the drops don't come back very far. It's a lot of weight for a bar that's basically missing a hand position.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome, the new stem is a real improvement. I have a similar one on my Defy. Is that the size large frame?



kixsand said:


> It's been a long wait but it has finally arrived! Placed the order in November and just got it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1248632
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone found a frame bag (full or partial) that fits well in the Revolt - preferably the Med frame? I’m looking for a non-custom bag that fits the shape of the triangle without too much wasted space.

I’ve tried the Blackburn Outpost bag with less-than-perfect results and would appreciate advice on other people’s experience. Pics would be a bonus.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my large 0 today. Stock without removing the reflectors or touching it it's 19.4 lbs


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

I apologise for posting my question here. I also did it on a TCX thread but wasn't sure which one is the right one. So, here it goes:
I'm planning to buy a TCX Advanced (not the top model). As I haven't done the purchase yet, does any of you have direct experience to compare it to the Revolt Advanced 0? I'm not into competitions. I do like to ride with roadie friends but also to go totally "offroad" if I feel like it. The Revolt 0 being substantially more expensive in Europe (not interested in the 1("ugly" colour) or 2(wheels, brake system): is it worth it? Or should I stick to the TCX?
Thanks again!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't ridden a TCX but have ridden CX bikes with pure CX geo, I would note it like this:

- The TCX will have more aggressive Geo likely better for road rides or fast paced gravel rides, for "off road" it will do but I think the position of the revolt is better if that is truly a requirement

- The revolt will be a better bike for long days, more compliant and comfortable for "off road", you might not realize but will appreciate the shorter chainstays and slacker head tube angle combination when "off road"

For what you describe honestly if it was me I would get the least priced of the 2 and look for a spare set of wheel/tires/cassette/disc for quick change on road days.

Another Option for you How about a cheap mountain bike along with your TCX?


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks!
I do have an MTB. Quite a "vintage" one in fact (Did 110k km with it so far...)
Riding often "with the pack", actually ahead of it ).
After these quite few years of quality usage I think it's time to move on.
Either TCX or REVOLT 0....
And your comment about the least priced seems to make sense!


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

*First impressions*

I finally got my Revolt Advanced 2. Everything is stock except for the wheels (DT Swiss ER 1600 Spline 23) and the tires (Schwalbe g-one allround 35 mm). First impressions are good, took it out for a quick spin on mixed terrain (tarmac, dirt roads and in the woods) and the bike is pretty comfy. Unfortunately half-way through the ride the seat post suddenly dropped a few cms. At first I thought I had a flat, stopped and hopped off to check the rear tire and on getting back on the saddle I noticed it was much lower; a few kms later it dropped even further and now it's almost at the lowest possible spot. That really spoilt the second half of the ride, I had never had a similar problem with my other road bikes. Didn't have a multi-tool on me so I simply rode on home (and quite frankly even if I did have one, I wouldn't have risked damaging the carbon fiber by over-tightening the screw). Tomorrow first thing I'm taking it back to the bike shop to fix it and confirm there isn't a more serious issue... Has anyone experienced the same problem?


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

barefootitalian said:


> Thanks!
> I do have an MTB. Quite a "vintage" one in fact (Did 110k km with it so far...)
> Riding often "with the pack", actually ahead of it ).
> After these quite few years of quality usage I think it's time to move on.
> ...


Regarding pricing, have you compared the 0 to the Rose gravel bikes? Or even the CGR SL ?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

My seatpost slipped a little bit. I added more carbon paste than the shop had in there and tightened it a little over the recommended 6 nm. So far so good.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks! Got it fixed this morning!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

I want this bike so bad !!!! But the 0 looks sold out for my market. I just can’t ride my road bike anymore, a close call in December left me totally terrified and I can’t move on. Brand new Colnago C64 collecting dust...

There’s still one thing not entirely clear to me : how large of a tire can I go on the oem wheels and still have some decent mud clearance ? I’m looking to place some sort of wtb byways or horizons,so not a whole lotta knobs.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

700x45s would be tight depending on your mud. Resolutes are like the best all around tire IMO so I dont see the point of going bigger. 

I havent tried 650b, but neither of the tires you listed would be safe in the mud anyway


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Volsung said:


> 700x45s would be tight depending on your mud. Resolutes are like the best all around tire IMO so I dont see the point of going bigger.
> 
> I havent tried 650b, but neither of the tires you listed would be safe in the mud anyway


Thx. No mud at all in my area,a lot of hard pack fire roads and the occasional road riding for transfers.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

288GTO said:


> Yes. The Giant bikes with 1-1/4" steerer tube have "Overdrive 2" written on the them. This one is the regular 1-1/8"
> 
> BTW the 42cm Giant bar and 70mm stem weight a staggering 430 grams while the replacement Bontrager XXX integrated came in at 228 grams. Not bad to save 202 grams just on the cockpit.


Any chance you could weigh the stock bars and stem separately and share what you find? I am not loving the shortened drop section of the stock bars and would not mind dropping some weight off my cockpit.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

gluestick said:


> Any chance you could weigh the stock bars and stem separately and share what you find? I am not loving the shortened drop section of the stock bars and would not mind dropping some weight off my cockpit.


Here you go. Bar is 420mm, Stem 70mm.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Volsung said:


> My seatpost slipped a little bit. I added more carbon paste than the shop had in there and tightened it a little over the recommended 6 nm. So far so good.


Mine did yesterday also, slipped enough to wear I felt it on the last big climb....

So two questions, are you any of you tightening it past the 6 nm or should I get some paste?

And on some of the tough steep climbs I could use more help, 11-34 is nice but I have some races coming up with 6-8,000 ft of climbing with some steep long grades, what is the biggest cassette I can put on?

Thanks


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

It should have paste regardless. I tightened mine to 6.2 or 6.4 nm, so nothing excessive. 

My 100mm stem is 170g.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

My seatpost is also at something over the recommended spec. Went by feel, but it’s probably 6.5 or 7 or something like that. Slipped until I added paste and overtorqued.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

There is nothing more miserable than a slipping seat post,I hope Giant will fix this for the 2020 models. Unless of course some carbon paste is enogh to secure it. Not a fan of over torquing carbon parts...bad,bad experiences about it..


----------



## marcello06 (May 2, 2019)

*Apidura Bag*



ChrisInYpsi said:


> Has anyone found a frame bag (full or partial) that fits well in the Revolt - preferably the Med frame? I'm looking for a non-custom bag that fits the shape of the triangle without too much wasted space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my new advanced 0 - what a great bike. Just tried the apidura bag. It is a bit too long on the top side but seems to work. Just no room for a water bottle ;-) It is size M/L


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

I just picked up a Revolt 0. First quick ride, bike feels very quick & planted. Brakes have excellent initial bite & feel, shifting is superb, gearing feels about right. Can't wait to get out in the dirt.


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

P.S. I spent a looong time debating the pros and cons of the Revolt O vs. Trek Checkpoint SL5, Specialized Diverge Comp, and the Niner RLT RDO, all great bikes. It was a tough choice, but In the end, the way the Revolt is spec'd (Ulterga Rx, Ultegra Hydraulic Brakes, Carbon Wheels) it looked to me to get the nod in terms of value and I could not pass it up.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

Is anyone planning on using the Revolt as their main road bike as well? I got my 2 about a month ago and have been contemplating getting a 2nd wheelset with 28mm slicks, but I've been hesitating because of the cost. I only do gravel races, but want to be able to keep up with relatively fast group and long endurance road rides.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I have done 1 road ride so far, about 30 miles. Pumped up to about 68 psi. Was not bad. Narrower tires would be better if you planned to do alot of road biking... I may spring for a wheel set at some point.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

tgriff said:


> Is anyone planning on using the Revolt as their main road bike as well? I got my 2 about a month ago and have been contemplating getting a 2nd wheelset with 28mm slicks, but I've been hesitating because of the cost. I only do gravel races, but want to be able to keep up with relatively fast group and long endurance road rides.


I have four road bikes, all with premium carbon wheels, DA 9150 and SR 12-spd drivetrain. I've been using the Revolt 0 with 43mm Panaracer gravel tires on road rides and beat the same guys I beat on my road bikes, although with more effort. No doubt in my mind this bike with 28-32 road slick tires makes for an excellent roadie.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

tgriff said:


> Is anyone planning on using the Revolt as their main road bike as well? I got my 2 about a month ago and have been contemplating getting a 2nd wheelset with 28mm slicks, but I've been hesitating because of the cost. I only do gravel races, but want to be able to keep up with relatively fast group and long endurance road rides.


I've ridden mine on the road quite a few times now. Compared to my TCR, it takes a little more work to hang with a fast group, especially on climbs. Putting some lighter slicks on would get it a lot closer.


----------



## veinotte (Jul 23, 2011)

I plan to use mine as my road bike as well if I can get my seat post to stop slipping. My plan is to get a 2nd wheel set as well.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

veinotte said:


> I plan to use mine as my road bike as well if I can get my seat post to stop slipping. My plan is to get a 2nd wheel set as well.


Have you called Giant? Their warranty service is second to none.


----------



## veinotte (Jul 23, 2011)

288GTO said:


> Have you called Giant? Their warranty service is second to none.


Not yet. I've only had it for 2 weeks and am hoping I can work it out. Otherwise i'll Have to call soon. I love it otherwise. It's my first Giant and an amazing bike. Glad to hear their service is good. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Gonna give this trendy bikepacking thing a go. So far I've learned that you can easily transform a light and nimble bike into a heavy and cumbersome bike.


----------



## netboy47 (Sep 1, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased the Revolt Advanced 2. I couldn't justify the cost of the 0 and didn't really want another black bike. I took it for a short ride over the weekend and a much longer ride yesterday. Still dialing in the fit and figuring out the best tire pressure, but here are my initial thoughts:


The ride of the bike is fantastic...comfortable and really stable over some rutted sections of gravel and some cobbled sections.

The tires are pretty good. I wouldn't recommend them (or any knobby tire) if you are mostly on pavement, but on dirt and gravel, they are planted and offer pretty good traction. The trail I was on yesterday had some slightly wet and muddy sections and I had no issues with traction at all.

The Conduct brakes work well, but I *cannot stand* the cable ends coming out right where I want to put my hands on the tops of the bars. Plus it makes the front of the bike look awful.

With the Conduct brakes, it makes for a pain in the neck to mount anything in front (computer, light, camera) without using their adapters, which adds even more weight to the front of the bike.

I agree with the complaints about the handlebars as the bar ends seem to be about an inch or two short of where I would like them. You really do lose one position.

Did not find the saddle comfortable, but then saddles are a very personal thing. I replaced it with a Specialized Phenom Expert I had from another bike and it made a world of difference.

I haven't had a 105 bike in probably 25 years, but the shifting was flawless, pretty equivalent to the Dura Ace Cannondale I had about 5-6 years ago.

Not that weight is everything, but the bike ain't light. My bike weighs 22.42 lbs with Shimano A600 SPD pedals. 

*Upgrades that I can see in my future:*

Removal of Conduct brakes and addition of hydraulic brake/shift levers. I'll probably wait until the new Shimano GRX components are available. Might just end up with Ultegra or 105 (if the 105's come down in price). Or I'll keep my eye on eBay for a set of slightly used ones.

New handlebar and stem. Possibly Ritchey WCS Venturemax or Ergomax. I probably have a Ritchey stem lying around that I could use once the Conduct hydraulics are removed.

Clutch equipped rear derailleur. I did experience a bit of chain slap on my route, especially over the cobbled sections. Again, I probably wait to evaluate the new GRX series from Shimano. Might just end up with Ultegra.

New wheelset. The stock wheels are HEAVY. Nothing crazy, maybe a set of Hunt alloys.

I know most of these changes are weight related, but by doing these, I'll get the bike I really wanted all along. The upgrades should run about $1000 all together. I'm sure when I'm done, the bike will be sub 20 lbs. But all in all, I love the bike and am glad that I bought it.


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

tgriff said:


> Is anyone planning on using the Revolt as their main road bike as well? I got my 2 about a month ago and have been contemplating getting a 2nd wheelset with 28mm slicks, but I've been hesitating because of the cost. I only do gravel races, but want to be able to keep up with relatively fast group and long endurance road rides.


I think that depends a little on where you live & your riding. I'm older, 58, & don't really get out and hammer along in large groups much anymore at sustained speeds of 30-32 mph on the flats. After commuting and riding my new Revolt 0 for about a week, I'm totally digging it so much I may sell my Holland Exogrid. However, living in hilly SoCal, I do find I'm running out of top end on really fast descents. Life is all about making intelligent compromises and as an all-arounder I don't think I could do much better than this bike. I love it! Only rub is that my seat post is slipping too when I hit sharp bumps. I ordered some Finish Line "Fiber Grip" and will up the torque spec to 7NM & see what happens.


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

Love that color! Sweet & congrats!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

netboy47 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and purchased the Revolt Advanced 2. I couldn't justify the cost of the 0 and didn't really want another black bike. I took it for a short ride over the weekend and a much longer ride yesterday. Still dialing in the fit and figuring out the best tire pressure, but here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> 
> The ride of the bike is fantastic...comfortable and really stable over some rutted sections of gravel and some cobbled sections.
> ...


Sweet bike man,very jealous !!

Care to share what size it is ? I'd say ML,right ?


----------



## LivetoClimb (May 9, 2019)

Just ordered and Advanced 0 and have a couple of questions. 
I want to put WTB Riddler 45's on. Anyone running these that can tell me how much clearance they have in the rear? A picture would be awesome! 

I order a Medium Advanced 0, what is the stock stem length? I think it was 90mm on the Advanced 2 I tested. 

Thanks


----------



## netboy47 (Sep 1, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Sweet bike man,very jealous !!
> 
> Care to share what size it is ? I'd say ML,right ?


M/L...for reference, I'm 5'10".


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

My Revolt 0 is a medium and it was shipped with a 90mm stem


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

On the slipping seat post issue;

My seat post was liberally lubed with what appeared to be a pink moly grease? I wiped everything down, & then swabbed the inside of the seat tube with alcohol. I used the Finish Line "Carbon Grip" (feels like silicon lube with a little fine sand mixed in) and torqued the post to 6.2NM. I quick ride around the neighborhood with a couple of seated hops & all seems good for now.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

amrider said:


> On the slipping seat post issue;
> 
> My seat post was liberally lubed with what appeared to be a pink moly grease? I wiped everything down, & then swabbed the inside of the seat tube with alcohol. I used the Finish Line "Carbon Grip" (feels like silicon lube with a little fine sand mixed in) and torqued the post to 6.2NM. I quick ride around the neighborhood with a couple of seated hops & all seems good for now.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## LivetoClimb (May 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

*Revolt 2 size*



Devastazione said:


> Sweet bike man,very jealous !!
> 
> Care to share what size it is ? I'd say ML,right ?


 I'm 177 cm tall (almost 5' 10"); my BMC and Specialized road bikes are both size 54 (and I'm comfy with that size), which more or less equates to an M for the Giant Revolt. The guy at the bike shop, however,​ thought I should get an M/L and, although according to the Giant chart on their website I'm closer to an M than an M/L, I decided to go for an M/L and I can tell you that's spot on!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

netboy47 said:


> M/L...for reference, I'm 5'10".


5,10 and you've got an ML ? wow,you must have a long torso or arms..:skep:

I'm 6' and I was ML on my TCR, it felt way too stretched at 570 tt,but after getting fitted I've learned to look for reach measures along with frame sizes and the Revolt has to be an ML for me,it has the same measures as my Colnago C64 wich fits me like a glove..


----------



## amrider (Feb 7, 2009)

1st real ride last night, 15 miles of pavement, 5 gravel, & 10 single track. Everyone says this, but it's true, gravel bikes restore that elemental joy of why we started riding in the first place. Heading out on pavement in MTB attire with a roadie helmet made me feel, well odd & out of place... old fartish. I was a little embarrassed & having an identity crisis (especially when I got a "Ha-Ha, sucks to be you" smirk from a dude on an S-Works Venge). The bike is so good on the pavement, feels likes it's on rails & brakes are fantastic, whole package inspires confidence. Same thing on the gravel. I was not intending to ride off road & was running 60 psi, so harshness was expected, but the bike felt planted & responsive, climbed really well, awesome! Single track? Yeah, here is where I hit my limits pretty quick. The Revolt is not geared low enough for the really steep stuff & limited damping & drop bars are not so good for rock strewn stream crossings. But I did no fall off & cleaned everything I attempted. I turned back at the point I thought I might start to harm the bike. Kinda felt a little guilty, grownups should not be allowed to to peg the fun meter, that's for children.  Also, the carbon paste & 6.2 NM on the seat tube completely resolved the slippage.


----------



## macace8 (Jul 18, 2006)

If any revolt owners are willing and have a 27.2mm seatpost lying around, I would love to know if a 27.2 post physically fits into the D fuse seatube. If so, that means it would be theoretically possible to 3d print a shim for a dropper post.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

I have about 150 miles on my Revolt 2 in perhaps 4 or 5 rides and wanted to share this to other owners. While cleaning my bike last night I noticed a clunking sound when putting down the back of the bike. I took off the rear wheel to inspect and found the cassette was rocking quite a bit on the freehub body. I assumed the lockring for the cassette was loose and when I found it wasn't, I dug deeper and removed the cassette. Everything seemed normal with the cassette and there was a spacer behind it and the freehub body. I did find however that the body was able to freely rock on the hub/axle assembly. After taking the drive side nuts off, cleaning it up a bit, and reinstalling the nuts snugly, the rocking in the freehub body was gone. As a reference to how loose the drive side nuts were, I was able to unscrew both of them off the axle assembly by hand and without a wrench. 

Just sharing this as a PSA, with so little use on the the rear wheel, it is safe to say that it left the factory well under torqued. Easy fix, hopefully it saves somebody a headache or walk home.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I received my L-sized Advanced 0 today, and took a pic after quick assembly. All stock except the stem, which is 110mm -10° PRO. Saddle height is 80cm in the pic, and I'm 184cm. Feels just right, maybe a bit shorter than my road bike because of the backsweep in the bars, which shortens the effective reach considerably.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a question about the Revolt's dfuse seat post. I have noticed that when I'm spinning at a high cadence I'm bouncing a bit on the bike - almost like I have a rear shock that's locked out on a MTB. Someone behind me commented that he could see the seat post undulating quite a lot. I'm imagine that this would be good for gravel, but I'm wondering if this is normal and if there's anything I should do to reduce it.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

That's how it's intended. If you got the cheaper alloy seatpost it might flex less. Not sure about the higher end carbon one.

How high was your cadence? It shouldn't rob you of any noticeable power, but a slower cadence might be the best way to avoid it.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I have my seatpost on the minimum insertion limit, and I don't notice any excessive flex, at least when compared to similar seatposts intended for MTB use, like Syntace or Niner RDO. The maximum saddle height for size L is about 81 cm, so at 184 cm / just over 6ft there is no way I could ride a smaller size Revolt.

Based on what I have read, I expected a bit more flex from the seatpost, and the same goes for the D-fuse bars too. Compared to lightweight Deda Zero100 alloy bars on my road bike I think the flex is on a similar level. But when compared to my previous proper gravel bike Kona Sutra LTD, the Revolt is a lot more comfortable in every way. Both front and rear.

One thing with the Praxis cranks that I don't like, is how close the crank comes to my shoes. The inner ratchet strap of my Sidi shoes touches the crank sometimes, and this never happens with my other bikes.

The bike is very stable and the tires feel good. I'm running about 38 psi front and 42 psi rear.


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

Has anybody tried replacing the stock wheels on the Revolt Advanced 2. Just tried putting on my road wheel set from a previous bike and it looks like the dropouts have been milled to a different standard. For reference, my wheels are the Mercury M1 wheel set with 12mm end caps. Looks like the end cap circumference is larger than what Giant allows both in the rear and front dropout.

Anybody have this experience?


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

sfmtber said:


> Has anybody tried replacing the stock wheels on the Revolt Advanced 2. Just tried putting on my road wheel set from a previous bike and it looks like the dropouts have been milled to a different standard. For reference, my wheels are the Mercury M1 wheel set with 12mm end caps. Looks like the end cap circumference is larger than what Giant allows both in the rear and front dropout.
> 
> Anybody have this experience?


Just replaced with a set of Stan's Grail Pro and fit fine. The bike lost 1.2lbs, too.


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

hawker800mech said:


> Just replaced with a set of Stan's Grail Pro and fit fine. The bike lost 1.2lbs, too.


And you had no issues with the end caps and the dropouts?

The wheelset I have fit perfectly fine on a Diamondback Haanjo and now the end caps don't fit in the Giant dropouts. Is there a different end cap outside diameter that I should be aware of for 12mm thru axle?


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

I did not. Strange that you are as I have never had any issue like that with any of my bikes - mostly mtb. I would assume it is a “standard” fit for 12mm. Maybe show some pics or measure it and compare with others? Maybe it’s something simple.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

Volsung said:


> That's how it's intended. If you got the cheaper alloy seatpost it might flex less. Not sure about the higher end carbon one.
> 
> How high was your cadence? It shouldn't rob you of any noticeable power, but a slower cadence might be the best way to avoid it.


Probably around 90-100 rpm. I notice it when I get to the point where my body wants to sway back and forth, but I'm good at controlling that. It's not a huge deal - just wanted to make sure I'm not losing energy. I guess the solution is to slow my cadence and grind more than spin on pavement, that way the gears will catch my energy rather than the seat post.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

Taken last weekend at an event in Oakridge, OR. Love the bike. Going to order a 2nd set of wheels for road this week. Any recommendations for $500 or below for a complete set?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Check out Speedgear Bike Shop

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

plussa said:


> One thing with the Praxis cranks that I don't like, is how close the crank comes to my shoes. The inner ratchet strap of my Sidi shoes touches the crank sometimes, and this never happens with my other bikes.


YES!!!! Really hate this. Might look for replacement cranks for this very reason. I have rubbed paint off the crank arms and have started to abrade my shoes.

Doesn't happen on any of my other bikes.


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

So here's a picture of the Giant front fork dropout with a Giant wheel end cap and the mercury wheel end caps. Looks like the Giant wheel end cap is just under 3/4" in diameter while the mercury end cap is just over 3/4". The issue is the Mercury end cap doesn't fit in the dropout and hence the 12mm axle doesn't line up and so I can't use the Mercury wheel.








Fork dropout








Giant front wheel endcap








Giant front wheel endcap with tape measure








Mercury Wheels endcap


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

sfmtber said:


> So here's a picture of the Giant front fork dropout with a Giant wheel end cap and the mercury wheel end caps. Looks like the Giant wheel end cap is just under 3/4" in diameter while the mercury end cap is just over 3/4". The issue is the Mercury end cap doesn't fit in the dropout and hence the 12mm axle doesn't line up and so I can't use the Mercury wheel.


For reference I measured the front Stan's 12mm end cap outer diameter with my dial calipers and it shows 0.73".


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> YES!!!! Really hate this. Might look for replacement cranks for this very reason. I have rubbed paint off the crank arms and have started to abrade my shoes.
> 
> Doesn't happen on any of my other bikes.


Depending on what pedals you're using, you might be able to switch to a longer spindle. I run Eggbeaters and the long spindle option with Praxis cranks works great!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

SteveF said:


> Depending on what pedals you're using, you might be able to switch to a longer spindle. I run Eggbeaters and the long spindle option with Praxis cranks works great!


Or install a Shim (Washer) to space the pedal out a bit.


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

So here's the update for anybody that has a Giant Revolt and wants to use Mercury wheels. It appears that Mercury has a couple different OD endcaps that they use for 12mm front axles. Mine are measuring greater than .75" and so may appear to be 22mm OD. They are now sending me 19mm OD endcaps so we'll see how that works but based on what hawker800mech says above, hopefully that should work with the Giant dropouts.


----------



## mhaz10 (Aug 3, 2015)

I ordered a 2019 Giant Defy advanced pro 0 back in September but it never came in. So I got the Revolt advanced 0 from my LBS which he had in stock. I use it mainly for the city driving. Any thoughts if I change the tires to Continental GP 5000 tubeless in 32 size?


----------



## LivetoClimb (May 9, 2019)

Anyone have issues with front derailleur adjustment? No matter what adjustment I make the front derailleur rubs on the plastic insert on the inside of the front derailleur when on the lower chain ring in front and largest gear in rear (1st). I also just have enough outer adjustment to get that not to rub when in the top front chain ring and smallest gear in the rear (11th). It seems like the derailleur does not have enough travel to be adjusted right. I have tried the lower adjustment screw and loosing in the cable but the derailleur will not get close enough to the frame not to rub.


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

LivetoClimb said:


> Anyone have issues with front derailleur adjustment? No matter what adjustment I make the front derailleur rubs on the plastic insert on the inside of the front derailleur when on the lower chain ring in front and largest gear in rear (1st). I also just have enough outer adjustment to get that not to rub when in the top front chain ring and smallest gear in the rear (11th). It seems like the derailleur does not have enough travel to be adjusted right. I have tried the lower adjustment screw and loosing in the cable but the derailleur will not get close enough to the frame not to rub.


You don't mention which version / gearset you have??

I bought a bike with 105's recently and didn't realise it had a sub trim or whatever it's called for the front derailleur.


----------



## LivetoClimb (May 9, 2019)

Witterings said:


> You don't mention which version / gearset you have??
> 
> I bought a bike with 105's recently and didn't realise it had a sub trim or whatever it's called for the front derailleur.


I have an Advanced 0 with the Ultegra gear setup.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

LivetoClimb said:


> Anyone have issues with front derailleur adjustment? No matter what adjustment I make the front derailleur rubs on the plastic insert on the inside of the front derailleur when on the lower chain ring in front and largest gear in rear (1st). I also just have enough outer adjustment to get that not to rub when in the top front chain ring and smallest gear in the rear (11th). It seems like the derailleur does not have enough travel to be adjusted right. I have tried the lower adjustment screw and loosing in the cable but the derailleur will not get close enough to the frame not to rub.


Neither of my derailleurs work well on my 0. The front has rubbing issues and the rear shifts barely acceptably with the clutch on but if I were to turn it off it gets worse.


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

LivetoClimb said:


> I have an Advanced 0 with the Ultegra gear setup.


I may be totally teaching you how to suck eggs and apologise if I am but as you're answer didn't say I know exactly what sub trim is and it's not that I'm going to asume you don't.

I've not used Ultegra but as it's 2x I'm guessing it's the same as 105's .... As I mentioned I didn't realise there was a sub trim for the front on the 105's and I'm guessing the Ultegra will probably be the same.
I'll talk bigger and larger cogs for simplicity rather than higher and lower gears. If you're on the small at the front and you push the whole lever to move to the larger cog with a hardish push .... it moves the front derailleur to the most outside position which is suitable for being on the smaller cogs on the rear. 
If you then move the rear towards the larger cogs it'll start to do as you describe, if on the rear of the lever you then give a 1/4 click as though you were going to go to the smaller chainring at the front (if it moves to the small ring you've done more that a 1/4 click) it moves the front derailleur a small amount so it doesn't rub.
This also works in reverse if you're on say a smaller ring at the rear and click the small part of the lever so you move from the large ring at the front to the smaller one it only moves it part of the way, if you move the rear towards the larger cogs you'll get the same but there's a 2nd click on the small lever.
Something else I didn't realise, if it's on the small at the front, it'll never like being on the 3 smallest at the rear and they advise not to do that and you'll get the same gearing by being on the bigger at the front as well as the rear.
I buggered by set-up from new as I didn't realise this, if you've done the same there are some good videos if you google 105 r7000 derailleur set up ... I THINK as it was a while ago I did it and that's how I managed to get mine back to what it should be combined with googling the same for front derailleur set up and finding the manual on their site.
Again I apologise if you know all of this but your answer didn't seem to indicate you did.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

plussa said:


> I received my L-sized Advanced 0 today, and took a pic after quick assembly. All stock except the stem, which is 110mm -10° PRO. Saddle height is 80cm in the pic, and I'm 184cm. Feels just right, maybe a bit shorter than my road bike because of the backsweep in the bars, which shortens the effective reach considerably.


184cm,you went for an L and it still feel short ? I'm 183 and I will go for an ML,my saddle height is 77.5. Maybe you have a longer reach needed ? ML frame shoud be spot on for my size, it's spot on with my Colnago C64 aswell, but sure your post got me thinking...:eekster:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

The measurement from saddle tip to center of bars on my Revolt is 58cm with the 110mm stem, saddle height is 80,5cm. 

The saddle to bars measurement is the same on all my road bikes also, and my Colnagos are size 59 traditional (EP), 54s (C59) or 58 (Cross Prestige gen. 1)

However, the backsweep in the bars makes the effective reach about 12mm shorter. It makes the top tube of size L feel like its 563mm, not 575 like it is.

Another reason I went for L is 175mm cranks, that’s what I’m using on all my bikes.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

plussa said:


> The measurement from saddle tip to center of bars on my Revolt is 58cm with the 110mm stem, saddle height is 80,5cm.
> 
> The saddle to bars measurement is the same on all my road bikes also, and my Colnagos are size 59 traditional (EP), 54s (C59) or 58 (Cross Prestige gen. 1)
> 
> ...


Ok my C64 Colnago is a 54s aswell,but most likely C59 and C64 must differ in measurements even if at the same size. I've sold my TCR ML as the 57.5 top tube was just killing me,56.5 is my sweet spot,hopefully the ML Revolt should work. But yes,your post and your picture gave a lot to think about...


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I just ordered the 2020 Advanced 2 it now has full 105 hydro brakes. The shop is setting it up with Maxxis re-fuse 700x32 tires for me. I’m mostly riding road and some gravel farm roads but no trail. My question is I am right at the point that I can take a S or a M. I ordered the small based on the effective TT is 54. Only thing I really want to change is the crank. I normally run 172.5s not the 170s that come with it. If I have a normal road compact gxp crank can I just swap it out. It looks like the praxis website lists the 24mm bb86 bb that is stock works with gxp cranks.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

pulser said:


> I just ordered the 2020 Advanced 2 it now has full 105 hydro brakes. The shop is setting it up with Maxxis re-fuse 700x32 tires for me. I'm mostly riding road and some gravel farm roads but no trail. My question is I am right at the point that I can take a S or a M. I ordered the small based on the effective TT is 54. Only thing I really want to change is the crank. I normally run 172.5s not the 170s that come with it. If I have a normal road compact gxp crank can I just swap it out. It looks like the praxis website lists the 24mm bb86 bb that is stock works with gxp cranks.


Did you the colors of the 2020's line ? The Advanced 0 should be " grey teal ", at least that's what my LBS said. And still Ultegra,no GRX.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> Did you the colors of the 2020's line ? The Advanced 0 should be " grey teal ", at least that's what my LBS said. And still Ultegra,no GRX.


It's on the Giant website. I got the gray rather then the blue.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

pulser said:


> It's on the Giant website. I got the gray rather then the blue.


So cool man,thanks ! Not for my market yet but thanks :thumbsup:

As expected that " grey teal " looks bland, I should have gone for the 2019 black one...:madman::madman:. And looks like they've lost carbon rims on it too...:nono:


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

In fact here's the baby blue (Olympic blue..?) Advanced2. Reminds a lot of one of the first TCX Advanced which I found visually very pleasing:








Anyway: what do you guys think of the new Revolt2 specs?


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

They made a good call with 105 brakes on the 2. I'm bummed that they didn't just start with that since I just got the 2 and downgraded to mech brakes since I couldn't handle the conduct system. I'm happy with my orange color-scheme though! I'm not a fan of the new colors, but that may just be me.

Also, interesting that they switched from stocking the bikes with 40s to 38s.


----------



## Nobster (May 27, 2019)

*More of an old fashioned tourer...*

Apologies for any bad posting, first post. Thought I'd share this as not seen too many people adopting the same approach. I've chosen the Revolt 0 for some longish gravel road touring coming up. It's just arrived and I've donned it thus.. might cause some offence to true hang bag graveleers but this is my preference for touring... struggled to find anything else capable to take the racks etc. It won't be getting 'fully loaded' just spread about the bags..


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Nobster said:


> Apologies for any bad posting, first post. Thought I'd share this as not seen too many people adopting the same approach. I've chosen the Revolt 0 for some longish gravel road touring coming up. It's just arrived and I've donned it thus.. might cause some offence to true hang bag graveleers but this is my preference for touring... struggled to find anything else capable to take the racks etc. It won't be getting 'fully loaded' just spread about the bags..


No one is likely to take offence, I always thought gravel riding was only half a step away from back road touting in the first place.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Nobster said:


> Apologies for any bad posting, first post. Thought I'd share this as not seen too many people adopting the same approach. I've chosen the Revolt 0 for some longish gravel road touring coming up. It's just arrived and I've donned it thus.. might cause some offence to true hang bag graveleers but this is my preference for touring... struggled to find anything else capable to take the racks etc. It won't be getting 'fully loaded' just spread about the bags..


Love it! Would you mind sharing the front and rear racks that you used? Any challenges getting them on the Revolt frame/fork?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Depending on what pedals you're using, you might be able to switch to a longer spindle. I run Eggbeaters and the long spindle option with Praxis cranks works great!


Steve, thank you so much! I had no idea the longer spindles existed as I haven't needed them on any of my other bikes with Eggbeaters or Candy's. I put a set on the Revolt and they have completely resolved the Praxis crank scraping issue. A bit weird with a wider q-factor, but I just did a metric century today and felt great after.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## tgriff (Feb 25, 2014)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Gonna give this trendy bikepacking thing a go. So far I've learned that you can easily transform a light and nimble bike into a heavy and cumbersome bike.


How'd the bikepacking go? I'm trying to decide between my Revolt or steel commuting bike to take (28 lbs!).


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven’t stress tested it fully yet, so I’ll reserve final judgement. 

So far I’ve only done one overnighter near home as a trial run. Mostly to test the bag setup. A few observations so far:
* The higher center of gravity with loaded seat and bar bags is noticeable. I don’t have enough saddle time to determine if I’ll get used to it, but the riding dynamics are definitely different.
* The main triangle is small due to the sloping top tube, and I need to shift the bottle cages down with some sort of an adapter so that they don’t interfere with the frame bag. I bought a couple WolfTooth adapters and side load bottle cages, but I’m not happy with either and am still searching for a better solution.
* The bar cradle/bag needs to be adjusted as the brifters were contacting the bag and making shifting tricky.
* Love the top tube bag. I’ll be running that all the time - for bikepacking and normal riding.
* Dang, the bike gets heavy! But it’s nice to not need to lug a backpack. And I suspect the granny gear will be well used.
* Super fun.

I’ll be doing another overnighter this weekend before a week-long tour starts later in June. I’m eagerly looking forward to it.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

My '19 Revolt Advanced 2 should be here this week!! I liked the orange too much to go for a '20 and my LBS gave me a deal on a set of r7020 hyd takeoffs, so no worries there. Already ordered a second set of wheels for the road. Not planning to get rid of my road bike just yet, but looking forward to the Revolt pulling some double duty.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I picked up my 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 today and its way nicer looking in person then it is on line. Im really happy with the bike. Took it for a ride and its nice on gravel with the Re-Fuse 700x32s. I think I just want to make a few changes like the clutched Utegra rear derailleur and maybe a different bar and stem.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

pulser said:


> I picked up my 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 today and its way nicer looking in person then it is on line. Im really happy with the bike. Took it for a ride and its nice on gravel with the Re-Fuse 700x32s. I think I just want to make a few changes like the clutched Utegra rear derailleur and maybe a different bar and stem.


Giant's pictures don't do any of their colors justice. When I went for my test ride, they had a grey Advanced 1 that looked much better in person than online. But I already knew I wanted the orange. It arrived yesterday and my LBS should have it ready for me to pick up today!

I'm also thinking about a clutched RD, I'll ride for a bit on the 105 and see how it goes.

Also, you're not allowed to post about picking up your new bike without pictures!! lol


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

rides4beer said:


> Giant's pictures don't do any of their colors justice. When I went for my test ride, they had a grey Advanced 1 that looked much better in person than online. But I already knew I wanted the orange. It arrived yesterday and my LBS should have it ready for me to pick up today!
> 
> I'm also thinking about a clutched RD, I'll ride for a bit on the 105 and see how it goes.
> 
> Also, you're not allowed to post about picking up your new bike without pictures!! lol


LOL O sorry i didn't know. I will post a pic when I get a chance to take one. I have just been paying with my collection of stems to see how I like the fit. I might have some time later today to get a pic of it.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

I'd be leery running 45s. Check out this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/giant-revolt-0-hole-frame-tire-rub-1099289.html


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

gtg252b said:


> I'd be leery running 45s. Check out this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/giant-revolt-0-hole-frame-tire-rub-1099289.html


Saw that, I'm curious what those 45's actually measure. Picked up my Revolt last night and there is a ton of clearance with the stock 40's on there.

Good to know Giant is taking care of him. I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service, and combined with a great LBS, I feel like I'm in good hands (especially after Performance going under two months after I bought my Fuji lol).

Can't wait to take her out for a spin today! Only got to take her around the parking lot since it was late and we had just finished the shop group ride. I'll get some better pictures of her in her natural environment.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Here is the new bike. I changed the stem from the 80mm it comes with to a 100mm I had on hand. I want to get one with less rise and a bar with a flat top. The shop called Giant tech support for me and asked about the BB and if it will work with a standard compact GXP crank. They say it won't work with GXP or Simano. But the praxis website lists the 24mm bb for GXP. So who knows. I will have to try the crank I have and see if it fits.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

pulser said:


> Here is the new bike. I changed the stem from the 80mm it comes with to a 100mm I had on hand. I want to get one with less rise and a bar with a flat top. The shop called Giant tech support for me and asked about the BB and if it will work with a standard compact GXP crank. They say it won't work with GXP or Simano. But the praxis website lists the 24mm bb for GXP. So who knows. I will have to try the crank I have and see if it fits.


The GXP, I believe, is 24mm on one end and 22mm on the other.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow that is a good looking machine! I feel like Giant goes out of their way to make the pics on their website look terrible.



pulser said:


> Here is the new bike. I changed the stem from the 80mm it comes with to a 100mm I had on hand. I want to get one with less rise and a bar with a flat top. The shop called Giant tech support for me and asked about the BB and if it will work with a standard compact GXP crank. They say it won't work with GXP or Simano. But the praxis website lists the 24mm bb for GXP. So who knows. I will have to try the crank I have and see if it fits.
> 
> View attachment 1255951


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

The BB has dust caps that say 24 and 22. I don't have another GXP crankset to try but that sure sounds GXP. 

I sold my cranks to some dude and told him GXP and he never called back demanding his money back.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Volsung said:


> The BB has dust caps that say 24 and 22. I don't have another GXP crankset to try but that sure sounds GXP.
> 
> I sold my cranks to some dude and told him GXP and he never called back demanding his money back.


That's kind of what I figured looking at the Praxis website. I just thought it was strange when the guy from Giant said it wouldn't work.

One other question are you guys finding the tires lose most of there air over night? I put 70psi in the and went for a ride pulled it out to ride today and they had 20psi. No sealant leaking any ware and they kept 70psi on my ride today.


----------



## kwiatech (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi, Me with my girlfriend want to buy a giant revolt . We will ride on it together. She has 5ft 3in (160 cm) and I have 5ft 2,3in (158). Which size should I pick up? XS or S? 
Sorry for my english


----------



## Nobster (May 27, 2019)

I was going to go Tubus racks. But then thought hang on, if Giant do their own specific ones surely they will have made some design decision on the weight bearing etc, so therefore be more likely to work better. So I have the Giant ones front a rear. They are fairly light, welds look good. And the black is the same 😎. The rear went on really easy - just had to remove and flip the centre p clip that goes onto bridge. Used my own stainless well greased Allen bolts. The front disk side presented a challenge. If naked against frame it caught the QR lever. So I have mounted it out with a black alloy brake washer about 3mm thick. Worked. At the very end of the righting turns though it still catches. So in time I might grind the thumb/widened (non structural) thickness of the QR lever. But it’s OK for now. I felt a bit stupid offering the new front rack to the fork, the holes didn’t align, thought they’d supplied the wrong ones. But realised you need to stretch the overall rack right angle a bit to get them to the right size. Have mounted front as far back behind front hub as possible, and riding it - can barely feel it, in fact more stable. Rear rack does not catch heels either. Plus leaves good platform for tent, and roll if needed.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Did my first gravel ride yesterday, 31 miles, and it was fantastic. Bike is smooth, comfortable and stable. Stock tires did great through gravel, mud, wet sand and slippery single track. 20mph on gravel and perfectly comfortable, love it!!

Today I did a 41 mile road ride, on a second wheelset with 28mm GP5Ks. More comfortable than my road bike, and barely gave up any speed, only in a couple of sections where I spin out with the smaller big ring.

I am absolutely sold on disc brakes, they are fantastic. They inspire confidence, I can go into curves faster, brake later and harder and still feel like I have more control. My next road bike will definitely have discs.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

So I think the only problem I have found with my 2 is that the chain stay protector is not long enough. When your in the smallest cog in the cassette and in the big ring bouncing down hill on gravel the chain can hit the stay behind the protector. I fixed it with some heavy 3M black tape. I have used this stuff for years to make chain stay protectors on my mountain bikes.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Never mind with the problem I was having I figured it out.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

The Praxis BB on my Revolt started making noise after 1000 km’s. 

I’m thinking of replacing it with Wheels Mfg threaded BB and with Ultegra cranks, but will the the Wheels Mfg BB fit into the BB shell, because the gear and brake cables are there?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

plussa said:


> The Praxis BB on my Revolt started making noise after 1000 km's.
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing it with Wheels Mfg threaded BB and with Ultegra cranks, but will the the Wheels Mfg BB fit into the BB shell, because the gear and brake cables are there?


I can't say for sure on the Revolt, but I had the pressfit bb on my Fuji swapped for a Wheels Mfg threaded bb and there were no issues with the internal cable routing.

I haven't had any problems yet with the Revolt, but I'll go the same route if/when it happens. Prob switch to a GRX crank while I'm at it.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Got her dirty on Sat with a proper gravel ride, 73 miles, it was fantastic. Didn't get any pictures of the gravel, because I was just trying to keep up, there were some seriously fast guys that were hammering it.

Bike did great!! I just need more time on the gravel to get comfortable with going fast on the loose stuff and work on my handling skills.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

pulser said:


> Here is the new bike. I changed the stem from the 80mm it comes with to a 100mm I had on hand. I want to get one with less rise and a bar with a flat top. The shop called Giant tech support for me and asked about the BB and if it will work with a standard compact GXP crank. They say it won't work with GXP or Simano. But the praxis website lists the 24mm bb for GXP. So who knows. I will have to try the crank I have and see if it fits.
> 
> View attachment 1255951


How much does it weigh? I'm thinking about the same one.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

jn24uk said:


> How much does it weigh? I'm thinking about the same one.


My M/L was 21.8lbs with the r7020 shifters/brakes (which is what comes on the 2020 model), and XT Trail pedals.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

rides4beer said:


> My M/L was 21.8lbs with the r7020 shifters/brakes (which is what comes on the 2020 model), and XT Trail pedals.


Thanks, how do you like it? It's a sharp looking bike, is it gloss or matte?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

jn24uk said:


> How much does it weigh? I'm thinking about the same one.


I don't know I never weighed it. I kind of don't care. I'm guessing it's liter then the m/l. It's a small and I had the tires changed out with 32c Maxxis Refuse and it's got egg beaters for peddles. 
And it's gloss on the white parts and matte finish on the black parts.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Sorry about asking this again. 
About which Revolt size to choose...
I'm puzzled because on the Giant size chart they give the L size (for Revolt AND Tcx) for riders 185 to 195cm (6'1" - 6'5").
I'm 183cm (6" I guess) and tried the Tcx in M and was perfect!!
Unfortunately where I live I have to order the Revolt without having the possibility of trying it....
Should I go for M/L? For L? What to do? (My inseam is about 84cm (33"?).

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking for some suggestions, have 2019 Revolt Advanced 0, wanted to get a second wheel set for the days I get on the road, ideas?

Thanks


----------



## veinotte (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm ordering road wheels for mine as well this week from;

https://wovenprecision.com/


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

jn24uk said:


> Thanks, how do you like it? It's a sharp looking bike, is it gloss or matte?


The bike is fantastic. Have about 450 miles on it and it's great on the road and off. With the second wheelset, I haven't touched my road bike since I bought the Revolt. lol The pictures on Giant's site make it look matte, but it's gloss metallic, love it.



barefootitalian said:


> Sorry about asking this again.
> About which Revolt size to choose...
> I'm puzzled because on the Giant size chart they give the L size (for Revolt AND Tcx) for riders 185 to 195cm (6'1" - 6'5").
> I'm 183cm (6" I guess) and tried the Tcx in M and was perfect!!
> ...


I'm 6' with a 32" inseam and the M/L fits me perfectly. My road bike is a 56.



MTBKNG said:


> Looking for some suggestions, have 2019 Revolt Advanced 0, wanted to get a second wheel set for the days I get on the road, ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I'm running a set of DT Swiss ER 1600s with 28mm GP5Ks for the road. With the 20mm internal width the tires measure out to about 30mm, very comfortable and handle great. Eventually I'll probably get some carbons for the road and use the DTs for a second gravel set.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

DCoz said:


> Just remember to swap to hydraulic on a Adv 2 means only the levers and a bit of tubing. No need to change the actual calipers. Some shops might be quoting a full changeover. Easy DIY project.


DCoz, can you explain this further? Are the brake calipers 105 or Giant branded?


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

288GTO said:


> Just ordered the Revolt Advanced 0 for $2950 out the door. Was told late April, early May. I'm already thinking upgrading the crank and bar to carbon. What do you guys recommend? I'm also looking to upgrade the hubs to Industry 9. What do you think? I test rode the Ibis Hakka MX, Checkpoint SL6, and liked the Giant the best of the three. It didn't hurt the Giant cost less too.


How are you guys getting these deals with Giant. Every giant dealer I talk to won't budge on price. Is there a secret code or something?


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

I'm 6'0 with a ~32" inseam and the M/L fits me pretty well. I have the seatpost right at the maximum extension line though, so if I were any taller it wouldn't have worked for me. My road bike is a giant TCR and it's a M/L too (why I went for the M/L on the revolt).


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

What’s the verdict on going 650b? Tire clearance and handling changes?


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

pulser said:


> What's the verdict on going 650d? Tire clearance and handling changes?


I'm curious, too.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

jn24uk said:


> DCoz, can you explain this further? Are the brake calipers 105 or Giant branded?


They're Giant branded, but I'm guessing they would work with 105 calipers? Don't know for sure. My LBS had a takeoff set of 105 levers/calipers, so they swapped both for me.



pulser said:


> What's the verdict on going 650b? Tire clearance and handling changes?


I'm curious as well, but even more so, I'm curious where to find 650b wheels with 12mm front TAs, all the ones I can find are 15mm. Do people just use adapters?


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

pulser said:


> What's the verdict on going 650b? Tire clearance and handling changes?


Not specific to the Revolt but I started a thread in other forums asking 650b or 700c .... generally the response seemed to be ..... unless you're really doing a lot of bumpy single track there's very little advantage of 650b and if you are doing lots of riding in those conditions you're probably better off on a 29er anyway.

A few people said they'd tried 650b and wouldn't bother again and that wider 700's offered pretty much everything that 650b did anyway.

I didn't bother in the end but interested to see if others have a different experience.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I’m trying to decide if I want a second set of wheels set up with more off road tires. The 32c refuse tires I have on the stock wheels make the bike feel like a normal road bike. And the gravel that I have ridden with them it did well on. But some of it had larger rocks and the tires felt a bit small. I’m wondering what it would be like with a 650b wheel and tire when I want to do more of that stuff. Or should I just put a 40c tire on the stock wheels and ride it everywhere.


----------



## Evilspawn (Feb 20, 2019)

*Frame bag*

I use the Revelate Tangle Frame bag in M

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Frame-Bags/TangleFrameBag

I have found it to be one of the best additions that I've made to my bike. 
I commute daily on my bike and it has become the place where I keep most everything I might need on a ride. 













There's just enough room for a full-sized water bottle, I use a side-entry cage to make it easier.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

barefootitalian said:


> Sorry about asking this again.
> About which Revolt size to choose...
> I'm puzzled because on the Giant size chart they give the L size (for Revolt AND Tcx) for riders 185 to 195cm (6'1" - 6'5").
> I'm 183cm (6" I guess) and tried the Tcx in M and was perfect!!
> ...


I have a 31" inseam and ride a M/L. Believe upper torso and reach also comes into play as well. I am 5'11"


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Took the Carbon one for a spin today - Over $4k - absolutely beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

pulser said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want a second set of wheels set up with more off road tires. The 32c refuse tires I have on the stock wheels make the bike feel like a normal road bike. And the gravel that I have ridden with them it did well on. But some of it had larger rocks and the tires felt a bit small. I'm wondering what it would be like with a 650b wheel and tire when I want to do more of that stuff. Or should I just put a 40c tire on the stock wheels and ride it everywhere.


I'm finding that I actually enjoy riding on the stock 40s more than my road tires. It's nice to just ride around and not have to worry about...well pretty much anything. lol



TheNatureBoy said:


> Took the Carbon one for a spin today - Over $4k - absolutely beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They're all carbon, in fact, they're all the same exact frame, which is nice. But I'm guessing you meant the 0 with the carbon wheels?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in between sizes like a lot of people here. One reason I got a L instead of an ML was to get a L tangle instead of another M. The M is a perfect fit, again.

I'm 6' .5" and it fits perfectly. The stem is currently slammed but I intend to raise it back up as the last 60 mile ride left my hands pretty unhappy.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

Evilspawn said:


> I use the Revelate Tangle Frame bag in M
> 
> https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Frame-Bags/TangleFrameBag
> 
> ...


That looks pretty solid, do you think it would fit in a small frame and still have bottle clearance?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

A few comments about questions from various posts above....

On 650b axles: Yes, I'm running a front 15mm TA mountain bike wheel set and just use a 12mm adapter. Works fine and don't realize it's there.

On 650b wheels/tires: I'm running ~2" tires on my 650b wheels, and I like them on chunky gravel to run very low pressures. They also make the bike fun to ride on the occasional tame single track for something different. Could you use a 29er MTB on these surfaces? - sure, whatever floats your boat.

On my 700c wheelset I'm running Specialized Pathfinders which I REALLY love for dirt roads and paved paths/roads. They have been a fantastic tire, but I appreciate the higher volume and lower pressures for 650b tires on certain surfaces.

On framebags: I've settled on the Topeak Midloader in Medium. It fills the upper part of the triangle well. I've had to get a set of side load bottle cages that I can slam to the bottom of the triangle to maximize the remaining space for 2 bottles. Pic below.










Overall impressions: I've got a bunch of miles on my Revolt and am currently on a weeklong tour across Michigan. The bike has been fantastic. I've even convinced myself that upgrading to a Di2 groupset is unnecessary as the mechanical Ultegra has been flawless with super crisp shifts. I recently sold my bling carbon Di2 Defy and haven't missed it one bit.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I replaced the Praxis BB and cranks with Wheels Mfg. anglular contact threaded BB and Ultegra R8000 46/36 cranks.

Hammering the Praxis BB out was not an easy task, first came off only the bearings, and only with a Park Tool headset cup remover I was able to hammer the cups off. I was surprised to notice there are about 2cm wide aluminum sleeves inside the bb shell on both sides, so the cups are not installed directly into carbon.

The bb creak and shoe rub against crank arms are now gone and the Praxis BB seems to spin easier than the Praxis did. I also prefer the 46/36 chainring because there is only a 10 tooth difference when shifting. Weight also dropped a bit, now 8,82 kg / 19,44 lb with pedals and bottle cages.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

wrong reply.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

plussa said:


> I replaced the Praxis BB and cranks with Wheels Mfg. anglular contact threaded BB and Ultegra R8000 46/36 cranks.


Got a part # for the Wheels Mfg BB? For when the time comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

rides4beer said:


> Got a part # for the Wheels Mfg BB? For when the time comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks!! I have one on my Fuji, very happy with it.


----------



## Evilspawn (Feb 20, 2019)

Speed Goat said:


> That looks pretty solid, do you think it would fit in a small frame and still have bottle clearance?


I honestly couldn't say. Anything I would tell you would just be speculation.
As you can see on mine (which is a L) there is barely enough room. You could possibly get a short bottle to fit without much issue though?


----------



## drewpugh (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 2020 Advanced 0 and the little cover for the seat post bolt doesn't like to stay in place. It pops up just a little, enough that I got some water and dirt in there on a pretty rough ride last weekend. Any suggestions?

Also, any suggestions on good replacements for the thru axle bolts? I want to go without handles to clean up the look a bit and am surprised at how expensive ($40+) they are.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

drewpugh said:


> I have a 2020 Advanced 0 and the little cover for the seat post bolt doesn't like to stay in place. It pops up just a little, enough that I got some water and dirt in there on a pretty rough ride last weekend. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on good replacements for the thru axle bolts? I want to go without handles to clean up the look a bit and am surprised at how expensive ($40+) they are.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Thin layer of grease may help hold it in place or a very small amound of silicone would hold it and be easy to remove. Grease could get kinda messy, but easily cleaned.


----------



## barefootitalian (Nov 16, 2018)

Any advice on lowering the weight on the Revolt 2 to the same as the 0?
The 105 is fine, the non-carbon wheels too but iI'd like to reduce the weight.

1: Hunt 4 Season vs Stock wheels = minus 600grams (I think). Around 380$.
Another 500grams to go.....
2:.....?
3:...?

Thanks!!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

the seatpost is like 280g and Giant makes a 200g one that fits. I'm not sure if it's worth it as the 280 is nice and flexy.

The stock stem is a solid chunk of aluminum weighing 175g. I replaced mine with an 80g or so Wren, which is only around 40 bucks on Amazon.

I saved another 80g with different rotors (Ashima vs the SLX stock ones)

If you haven't swapped out the weird brake converter thing, that's a good idea. Beyond that you're probably as close as you can get without changing groupsets or at least the crank.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

barefootitalian said:


> Any advice on lowering the weight on the Revolt 2 to the same as the 0?
> The 105 is fine, the non-carbon wheels too but iI'd like to reduce the weight.
> 
> 1: Hunt 4 Season vs Stock wheels = minus 600grams (I think). Around 380$.
> ...


Standard stuff, saddle, stem, bars. I read somewhere that the stock stem/bars are pretty heavy.

I replaced the stock saddle with the same carbon saddle I use on my road bike, it's only 135g (I did it more for the fit than the weight, I don't like the squishy stock saddle, there's enough compliance in the seat post). I'd have to weigh the stock saddle to see the difference, but it's prob 100g or more.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

barefootitalian said:


> Any advice on lowering the weight on the Revolt 2 to the same as the 0?
> The 105 is fine, the non-carbon wheels too but iI'd like to reduce the weight.
> 
> 1: Hunt 4 Season vs Stock wheels = minus 600grams (I think). Around 380$.
> ...


The crankset is another good source of weight savings. Although, it can be a drain on the wallet depending on what you buy.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Weighed the stock saddle, it's 295g, so 160g knocked off with the carbon saddle.

The frames are exactly the same between all three models, so you can def get down to the weight of the 0, or lighter, just depends on how much you want to spend to swap components.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Just an FYI this could be a one off but the bearing has to be replaced in my back wheel with only about 200 miles on my bike. I don’t know what happened but the shop in trying to get a new one to replace it.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

barefootitalian said:


> Any advice on lowering the weight on the Revolt 2 to the same as the 0?
> The 105 is fine, the non-carbon wheels too but iI'd like to reduce the weight.
> 
> 1: Hunt 4 Season vs Stock wheels = minus 600grams (I think). Around 380$.
> ...


I wonder what that bar weighs?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

tangerineowl said:


> I wonder what that bar weighs?


About 275. Not much savings to be had there, other than the bar is dumb and has no clamping area for a GPS or lights so it should be replaced anyway.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

*My bike got stolen...*

last night. This is what I found this morning when I got down to the storage area of my condo...








Bought it just 2 months ago, over 2500 €s gone like that...


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> last night. This is what I found this morning when I got down to the storage area of my condo...Bought it just 2 months ago, over 2500 €s gone like that...


That really, really sucks. Do you have home owners insurance? It should cover that.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Did a 100mile ride (with 70 being gravel) last week on my Revolt, couldn’t be happier. 
It was great. 
Cool story, bruh


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Unfortunately I'm renting and my landlord did not take out insurance on his flat, so I'm screwed...


----------



## ryda (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello guys, new member here. I was looking for a gravel bike primarily for tire clearance and disc brakes (not so much riding on gravel), narrowed down to Diverge Sport and Revolt 1, mostly due to availability and value. For some reason I was initially under the impression that Revolt 2 runs Tiagra, only came to know at a later stage that 2 comes with 105 (but semi-hydraulic brakes). Anyhow decided on the 1 because of 1X simplicity (going fast is not a priority). Another reason is LBS offered a great deal on 2019 model, they have my size and my preferred color, which is better than 2020 purple (subjective).

So far, I have ridden a couple hundreds of kilometers, very comfortable and confident on less than perfect road surfaces. Was thinking about switching to smoother road tires for efficiency, but I think I would stick with gravel tires for versatility.

Such a great bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryda (Jun 12, 2019)

Also treated myself with a pair of XTR pedals


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

Anyone else having any issues with creaking? I've got about 800 miles on mine now and it's developed a nasty creak whenever I push hard on the drive-side pedal. I've thoroughly washed the bike, pulled and reinstalled the cranks with fresh grease and to the correct torque spec, checked the pedals, and checked the chainring bolts, so I'm pretty sure it's the BB. I'm trying to decide if I want to invest in the tools to pull and re-press the bearings or not.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

gtg252b said:


> Anyone else having any issues with creaking? I've got about 800 miles on mine now and it's developed a nasty creak whenever I push hard on the drive-side pedal. I've thoroughly washed the bike, pulled and reinstalled the cranks with fresh grease and to the correct torque spec, checked the pedals, and checked the chainring bolts, so I'm pretty sure it's the BB. I'm trying to decide if I want to invest in the tools to pull and re-press the bearings or not.


Which model Revolt do you have?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought my Shimano BB was creaking but it turns out I just flex the chain/rings into the FD.


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

jn24uk said:


> Which model Revolt do you have?


It's the 2019 Revolt Advanced 0


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone upgrade their Revolts with an Easton EC90 SL 2x crank? I'm thinking about it for my Ultegra drivetrain.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

gtg252b said:


> Anyone else having any issues with creaking? I've got about 800 miles on mine now and it's developed a nasty creak whenever I push hard on the drive-side pedal. I've thoroughly washed the bike, pulled and reinstalled the cranks with fresh grease and to the correct torque spec, checked the pedals, and checked the chainring bolts, so I'm pretty sure it's the BB. I'm trying to decide if I want to invest in the tools to pull and re-press the bearings or not.


Could be your shoe cleats as well


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

*2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 2*

Just picked up a 2019 Revolt Advanced2 - 22.4 Lbs. with Pedals


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can upgrade the ratchet on the hub of the Revolt Advanced 0 carbon wheels? I'm looking at doing the 54t ratchet upgrade on the Giant hub/DT Swiss 350 internals. BTW I have confirmed from Giant that the hub is internally a DT 350.


----------



## Evilspawn (Feb 20, 2019)

So, strange question perhaps, but is anyone interested in selling the Advanced 0 carbon rims? 
I was in a collision and broke my alloy rim on my 2, so I figured why not upgrade


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I used problem solvers cage extenders to get more room with a banjo brothers bag, worked a treat.

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...4M7MsjFa36d66BfBj4FKuRrIzC3TtzGhoCOyQQAvD_BwE

Two full size bottles no problem.


----------



## Evilspawn (Feb 20, 2019)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Unfortunately I'm renting and my landlord did not take out insurance on his flat, so I'm screwed...


I'm going to assume, based on the usage of "flat" that you're UK. Is renter's insurance a thing over there?


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Speed Goat said:


> The wheels are Hunt's Four Season Gravel setup tubeless with Maxxis Ramblers. The disc brakes, shifters and F&R derailleurs were all upgraded to Ultegra. I swapped out the D-Fuse handle bar with a Salsa Cowbell, upgraded to a FSA bottom bracket, the cranks are FSA SL-K carbon. I ended up going with Shimano XT pedals. Just need to swap out stems and possibly put on a new saddle (I am pretty particular about my saddle but the one that came with the bike actually feels like it fits). I am pretty happy with how it turned out!


I'm looking at the hunt wheels as well, how much weight did you drop from the stock wheels?


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

HEMIjer said:


> Could be your shoe cleats as well


Good idea. I went ahead and checked, and unfortunately, that's not it.


----------



## Henrik Brohus (Sep 26, 2015)

*Max length of Seatpost frame size M*



gtg252b said:


> I'm 6'0 with a ~32" inseam and the M/L fits me pretty well. I have the seatpost right at the maximum extension line though, so if I were any taller it wouldn't have worked for me. My road bike is a giant TCR and it's a M/L too (why I went for the M/L on the revolt).


Can you measure the length from center bottom bracket to height of saddle. I would like to use a M sized frame but need to know if the saddle can get high enough for me.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Evilspawn said:


> I'm going to assume, based on the usage of "flat" that you're UK. Is renter's insurance a thing over there?


Luxembourg actually. Contents insurance is not a legal requirement here and neither is renter's insurance


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Henrik Brohus said:


> Can you measure the length from center bottom bracket to height of saddle. I would like to use a M sized frame but need to know if the saddle can get high enough for me.


I'm also 6' with a 32" inseam, and have the saddle set at 763mm on my M/L.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Luxembourg actually. Contents insurance is not a legal requirement here and neither is renter's insurance


Just knock on people's doors. It's a small place and it shouldn't take long to find it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

rides4beer said:


> I'm also 6' with a 32" inseam, and have the saddle set at 763mm on my M/L.


Another great info for my purchase. My saddle on my ML will be at 77.5, how much of a " seatpost is at its max extension " would you say it is ? I'm gonna scroll to check out your picks if you posted some.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Volsung said:


> Just knock on people's doors. It's a small place and it shouldn't take long to find it.


His bike is probably somewhere in Ukraine or Romania now. There's a whole lot of bike robbing gangs storming Europe shops and riders all the time, stolen bikes are sold later on online on the black market..


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Devastazione said:


> His bike is probably somewhere in Ukraine or Romania now. There's a whole lot of bike robbing gangs storming Europe shops and riders all the time, stolen bikes are sold later on online on the black market..


Yes, I'm aware of that, I know people who found their stolen bike on Ukranian sites a couple of months later. Nothing doing unfortunately...


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

*Thanks for the great piece of advice...*



Volsung said:


> Just knock on people's doors. It's a small place and it shouldn't take long to find it.


Sure, why don't you knock on your neighbours' doors, they may have spotted your missing sense of humour...


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

So huge mistake on Giant's part-

The Ultegra FD has a support bolt below the braze on mount to stop it from flexing so much. Thanks to the shaped seat tube of the Revolt, this support bolt only hits air. This is one reason why I keep having front derailleur rub and noise when i'm sprinting in certain gears. 

Bad design/spec, but could easily be fixed by running 1x.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Volsung said:


> So huge mistake on Giant's part-
> 
> The Ultegra FD has a support bolt below the braze on mount to stop it from flexing so much. Thanks to the shaped seat tube of the Revolt, this support bolt only hits air. This is one reason why I keep having front derailleur rub and noise when i'm sprinting in certain gears.
> 
> Bad design/spec, but could easily be fixed by running 1x.


Is this the same on the Advanced 2 running Shimano 105?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Apparently it's all shimano front derailleurs. It might not be an issue if you dont flex things that much. My left leg is larger and stronger than my right (1 surgery vs 4) so I'm a bad person to base decisions on.


----------



## dkoor (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if that has already been mentioned, acquaintance of mine, Hrvoje Jurić is currently doing his Giant Revolt (e-bike) tour around the world.
If you are interested in his adventures please take a look here; https://giantworldtour.com/

He regularly posts on Facebook and a Twitter too... (Giant World Tour by Hrvoje Jurić). 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slashwrists (Jul 22, 2019)

*Revolt Advanced 0*

Here is my bike with road wheels on. It is currently in the shop getting a Wheels Mfg BB installed to fix the creaking and I am swapping the crankset out for a Quarq. I will post a pic when I get it back.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my Revolt 0 in gravel and road attire. Using the Giant carbon CXR wheels with Conti 32mm TL for road use and the Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V and 43mm Panaracer SK GK's for gravel.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

288GTO said:


> Here's my Revolt 0 in gravel and road attire. Using the Giant carbon CXR wheels with Conti 32mm TL for road use and the Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V and 43mm Panaracer SK GK's for gravel.


Looks good, I was thinking of the same, putting Road Tires on my CXR and grabbing a different gravel wheel set, did you look at any other WS besides the Bontrager? I am looking at Stans CB7 and Hunt


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

This looks pretty good:

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/revolt-advanced-pro-force-2020


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks good, but aren’t those SLR 42mm rims 17mm wide? That makes no sense for a gravel bike...


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

plussa said:


> Looks good, but aren't those SLR 42mm rims 17mm wide? That makes no sense for a gravel bike...


Agreed, I noticed this on the equivalent 2020 TCX. I am hoping that 2020 brings the announcement that Giant has widened the ID of their rims. Those are some pretty wide tires to be sitting on 17's.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

plussa said:


> Looks good, but aren't those SLR 42mm rims 17mm wide? That makes no sense for a gravel bike...


My thoughts exactly. I guess Giant wanted to fill a niche here for those folks who want to buy a gravel bike because is the talk of the town but they'll never,ever venture into gravel. Pretty much like what I did with my Diverge back in 2016.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Anybody got a set of wheels from a Revolt 0 or 1 which they swapped out that they want to sell?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Well,got a call from my LBS and my ML 0 is on the way, I'll finally figure out if ML is the right size for me but most likely that may seems to be the case. While my Colnago C64 will soon be packed and ready to go to Brasil. I mean, I've spreaded my used bikes all over Italy but Brasil...man that's a long way..LOL. I've heard import taxes in Brasil for these things are crazy.


----------



## Slashwrists (Jul 22, 2019)

Found out the hard way that the Praxis 48/32 doesn’t work on any crankset besides Zayante. I was hoping to put them on a spider based power meter but the chain would rest on the spider and not seat properly on the small chain ring.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

sxr-racer said:


> Anybody got a set of wheels from a Revolt 0 or 1 which they swapped out that they want to sell?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Selling mine (carbon) though I would prefer local sale here in So Cal.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

New bike day ! I love the bike and look forward to give her her first maiden ride,wich will be in a month. Size is ML and saddle height is at 76.5 cm, it does look way more exposed in the picture than what it is in real life.
Placing XTR pedals tonight as soon as I'll be back from work. Wife not happy about seeing 2 bikes in the house,but the Colnago is for sale,it should go soon. I was a bit afraid about paint quality issues but the bike is spotless,thank you Giant for the QC. It's good to be back with Shimano, I could not recall how to shift gears this morning when I've rolled her out the shop..lol..


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Devastazione said:


> New bike day ! I love the bike and look forward to give her her first maiden ride,wich will be in a month. Size is ML and saddle height is at 76.5 cm, it does look way more exposed in the picture than what it is in real life.
> Placing XTR pedals tonight as soon as I'll be back from work. Wife not happy about seeing 2 bikes in the house,but the Colnago is for sale,it should go soon. I was a bit afraid about paint quality issues but the bike is spotless,thank you Giant for the QC. It's good to be back with Shimano, I could not recall how to shift gears this morning when I've rolled her out the shop..lol..
> 
> View attachment 1270645


Why are you getting rid of the C64?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

288GTO said:


> Why are you getting rid of the C64?


I've posted it before in another section of the forum : after a close call with a car back in december I just can't find pleasure of riding on the road anymore. The guy veered off road and totaled his car in order to avoid me and eventually either kill me or seriously injur me. With a 4 years old boy at home I just don't see the point of moving on about it and that's why I'm embracing gravel. The C64 is still worth some money,I'd love to keep it but that's not a painting to ogle at,better sell it while it still has value. Happy wife happy life.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Rainy week ahead, so I installed SKS Bluemels fenders. They fit nicely with 42mm Resolutes, and only slight modifications were needed to mount them...


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

Looks nice! How do you like those Resolutes? I've been thinking of getting something slightly more aggressive than the stock tires and those are my leading contender. Do they still roll OK on pavement / hardpack? Thanks!


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

I think they roll faster and hold air better than the Crosscut tires. In fact, only Compass Barlow Pass was faster than Resolute in a gravel tire test done by Gran Fondo magazine.
I’m running 25/30 psi and they are quite supple, and cornering on tarmac is great even with such low pressure.


----------



## veinotte (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone upgraded their included handlebar- Giant Contact XR D-Fuse to the carbon version? i'm not concerned about weight but am interested in improved compliance. Its listed at $400 CDN and i would expect atleast some improvement but I can't imagine its worth $400? ( I'd love to be wrong)


----------



## lchenco (Sep 23, 2018)

Recently picked up the 2020 adv 1 in XL. I have been riding it mostly around local single track trails, its a good change of pace to the trail bike.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

^ Tell me that isn't Oz?


----------



## lchenco (Sep 23, 2018)

Haha yep, nailed it!


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Has anyone had the cassette off there Model 0 yet? I’m wondering if there is a spacer behind the cassette. I had a frame replacement under warranty and asked the shop to fit a SRAM 11-36 cassette. It shifts like crap, but when I reinstalled my Ultegra cassette, it’s loose on the free hub after the nut is tightened down. Everything I read says that 11spd should not require any spacers.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Any of you guys upgrade the thru-axles on your Revolts? I've been looking at Roberts, Extralite, and Carbon Ti as options.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Shamis said:


> Has anyone had the cassette off there Model 0 yet? I'm wondering if there is a spacer behind the cassette. I had a frame replacement under warranty and asked the shop to fit a SRAM 11-36 cassette. It shifts like crap, but when I reinstalled my Ultegra cassette, it's loose on the free hub after the nut is tightened down. Everything I read says that 11spd should not require any spacers.


A spacer is needed with the Shimano Ultegra 11-34 cassette. I used the spacer with the Giant carbon wheels and the current Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V's.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks. Any clue the thickness?


----------



## Built4Action (Oct 10, 2008)

Ultegra 11-34 appears to have been designed to be cross-compatible with mtn freehubs. So try a 1.8mm spacer.
https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/product/component/ultegra-r8000/CS-HG800-11.html


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My Revolt is nearly complete. Next and final upgrade the Ultegra to Di2.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

Finally threw my 650b wheelset on with 650x47's. Rolls a little slower but they are less expensive hubs and the tires are more aggressive. Definitely feels more confident over the rougher stuff and I think it looks cool.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Shamis said:


> Has anyone had the cassette off there Model 0 yet? I'm wondering if there is a spacer behind the cassette. I had a frame replacement under warranty and asked the shop to fit a SRAM 11-36 cassette. It shifts like crap, but when I reinstalled my Ultegra cassette, it's loose on the free hub after the nut is tightened down. Everything I read says that 11spd should not require any spacers.


What happened to your frame ?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> New bike day ! I love the bike and look forward to give her her first maiden ride,wich will be in a month. Size is ML and saddle height is at 76.5 cm, it does look way more exposed in the picture than what it is in real life.
> Placing XTR pedals tonight as soon as I'll be back from work. Wife not happy about seeing 2 bikes in the house,but the Colnago is for sale,it should go soon. I was a bit afraid about paint quality issues but the bike is spotless,thank you Giant for the QC. It's good to be back with Shimano, I could not recall how to shift gears this morning when I've rolled her out the shop..lol..
> 
> View attachment 1270645


I'd love to see a side view of this please?

Does anyone with a 765 mm saddle height ride a large? I'm 6'0 even and from the geo charts it looks like i could ride either.

I have previously ridden a M/L TCX and TCR.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

I think I have the same problem


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

pulser said:


> Just an FYI this could be a one off but the bearing has to be replaced in my back wheel with only about 200 miles on my bike. I don't know what happened but the shop in trying to get a new one to replace it.


I think I have the same problem


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

jn24uk said:


> I think I have the same problem


The shop I got my bike from replaced the back wheel. So I'm good to go now.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Swerny said:


> I'd love to see a side view of this please?
> 
> Does anyone with a 765 mm saddle height ride a large? I'm 6'0 even and from the geo charts it looks like i could ride either.
> 
> ...


Yes,based on the Revolt's geometry I could have picked a L but I'm glad I went for the ML. I've owned the latest TCR in ML aswell and it felt way too stretched. The Revolt has the same reach as my Colnago but with a 100 mm stem instead of a 110 it feels so perfectly relaxed. Btw I'm 6,0 even too. Bear in mind that the ML comes with a 175 mm crank too.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Quick spin around my neighborhood this morning,looks like I'm gonna have to buy a 110 mm stem,the bike felt " excessively" upright. Maybe I should give it a first proper test ride but it seems a lot of Revolt owners ended up swapping their stems. Maybe it's not the stem per se the issue,but rathe the bars backsweep ?


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

Devastazione said:


> Yes,based on the Revolt's geometry I could have picked a L but I'm glad I went for the ML. I've owned the latest TCR in ML aswell and it felt way too stretched. The Revolt has the same reach as my Colnago but with a 100 mm stem instead of a 110 it feels so perfectly relaxed. Btw I'm 6,0 even too. Bear in mind that the ML comes with a 175 mm crank too.


The ML should come with a 172.5mm crank.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

Devastazione said:


> Quick spin around my neighborhood this morning,looks like I'm gonna have to buy a 110 mm stem,the bike felt " excessively" upright. Maybe I should give it a first proper test ride but it seems a lot of Revolt owners ended up swapping their stems. Maybe it's not the stem per se the issue,but rathe the bars backsweep ?


You may want to give it a few more test rides, particularly on some gravel. I felt the same with my first rides, which were on pavement. The position is a bit different versus a road bike, or at least it feels that way to me. After riding some on gravel the position doesn't seem as excessively upright as it did at first, though I may still try a 110mm stem at some point (riding a ML as well).


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I am running an 85mm on my medium, makes it much easier to bunny hop ruts, roots, and dead animals. 
However, I run a 32mm stem on my mt. Bike...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

mysticx said:


> The ML should come with a 172.5mm crank.


sorry,my bad, ML has 172,5, L comes with 175.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> Quick spin around my neighborhood this morning,looks like I'm gonna have to buy a 110 mm stem,the bike felt " excessively" upright. Maybe I should give it a first proper test ride but it seems a lot of Revolt owners ended up swapping their stems. Maybe it's not the stem per se the issue,but rathe the bars backsweep ?


The first week I had my bike I changed to a longer stem with the stock bar. But after riding it for a while I went back to the stock stem and changed the bar. I didn't like how it felt I wanted one without the back sweep and one that had a flat top. I took the 3T erganova compact bar off my road bike the Revolt replaced.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

pulser said:


> The first week I had my bike I changed to a longer stem with the stock bar. But after riding it for a while I went back to the stock stem and changed the bar. I didn't like how it felt I wanted one without the back sweep and one that had a flat top. I took the 3T erganova compact bar off my road bike the Revolt replaced.


I have the 3T ergonova on my C64 but I'm shipping it tomorrow to its new owner,you think he will notice if I swap the bars ?....lol.
Yeah most likely I will end up replacing the bars too,when you are used to carbon bars it's difficult to go back to alu. Another quick spin around the house,I've noticed how the seatpost truly flexes when the tarmac gets rough. I'm more and more in love with this bike each and every day and look forward to start this new adventure into gravel.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> I have the 3T ergonova on my C64 but I'm shipping it tomorrow to its new owner,you think he will notice if I swap the bars ?....lol.
> Yeah most likely I will end up replacing the bars too,when you are used to carbon bars it's difficult to go back to alu. Another quick spin around the house,I've noticed how the seatpost truly flexes when the tarmac gets rough. I'm more and more in love with this bike each and every day and look forward to start this new adventure into gravel.


Yea the seat post flex is still something I can't get used to. Every time I go fast down a gravel road it feels like the rear tire is going soft. I know it's not but I have to stop and check every time it feels like that. It's just something I have to get used to.


----------



## LargoPQ (Jul 13, 2018)

Quick question. Perhaps it's buried in this thread and I can't find it, but does anyone have a weight for the frame? Also the fork weight?

I rented a Revolt Adv 0 last weekend and am seriously considering it. I was previously considering a Defy, but not quite sure what the Defy offers that the Revolt couldn't offer with a lighter wheelset, unless the frame weights are really different. Any thoughts on the Defy vs. Revolt comparison would be helpful as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

288GTO said:


> My Revolt is nearly complete. Next and final upgrade the Ultegra to Di2.


What's the weight down to, under 17 yet? If you upgrade to the full carbon seatpost let is know how it compares to the stock one.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good. I like how the rear daylight fits. Sealant is in,garmin in place and i’m ready for the maiden ride,she is begging to get dirty. 9.1 kgs size ML with pedals and cages,not a featherweight bike but no big deal. Looking around to upgrade wheels already.


----------



## Tex Wallis (Aug 26, 2019)

I got a great deal on a like-new 2019 Advanced 2. I just wanted to confirm that to go full hydraulic, I just need Shimano 105 hydro shifters (ST-R7020). LBS can order these without the calipers to save money. It seems like a very straight-forward job but I just wanted to check and see if I was missing something. I assume others have done the same. Thanks.


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that, I know people who found their stolen bike on Ukranian sites a couple of months later. Nothing doing unfortunately...


Hi,
The same thing happened to me as you did... except that the room where my bike was stored was not closed!
However, I was refund half of the new price of my bike which was 3 years old....

In fact, as a renter, you are the one who must take out home insurance... precisely to insure your furniture, TV, etc...
There is an extra break-in so after filing a complaint with the police you just had to report the theft to the insurance company and with the invoice he would refund your revolt !

There I wait for my Revolt 0 and once received it will be stored in my apartment...with my other bike


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Tex Wallis said:


> I got a great deal on a like-new 2019 Advanced 2. I just wanted to confirm that to go full hydraulic, I just need Shimano 105 hydro shifters (ST-R7020). LBS can order these without the calipers to save money. It seems like a very straight-forward job but I just wanted to check and see if I was missing something. I assume others have done the same. Thanks.


That is correct - you can use the stock calipers and only need new hydraulic shifters. Chances are good you will also need some more hydraulic hose as the length will be slightly different as you now bypass the head unit. That was the first thing I did to my bike as I couldn't stop staring at that ugly beak sticking out in front of my stem.


----------



## Tex Wallis (Aug 26, 2019)

gluestick said:


> That is correct - you can use the stock calipers and only need new hydraulic shifters. Chances are good you will also need some more hydraulic hose as the length will be slightly different as you now bypass the head unit. That was the first thing I did to my bike as I couldn't stop staring at that ugly beak sticking out in front of my stem.


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Tex Wallis (Aug 26, 2019)

gluestick said:


> That is correct - you can use the stock calipers and only need new hydraulic shifters. Chances are good you will also need some more hydraulic hose as the length will be slightly different as you now bypass the head unit. That was the first thing I did to my bike as I couldn't stop staring at that ugly beak sticking out in front of my stem.


gluestick, one more question...when you take off that conduct system, did you have a separate stem face place to replace it? I have all the various Garmin mounts that can attach to that conduct system, but if I take that off I don't seem to have a stem face place which replaces it.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

That stem's a tank. This might be a good excuse to get one that doesn't weigh 175g.


----------



## Tex Wallis (Aug 26, 2019)

Volsung said:


> That stem's a tank. This might be a good excuse to get one that doesn't weigh 175g.


You read my mind and I'm already looking at options. I had just thought somebody said Giant shipped a normal stem face plate for the Advanced 2, but maybe that's not true.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

Tex Wallis said:


> gluestick, one more question...when you take off that conduct system, did you have a separate stem face place to replace it? I have all the various Garmin mounts that can attach to that conduct system, but if I take that off I don't seem to have a stem face place which replaces it.


My Advanced 2 came with the face plate in the bag with all the other misc. parts.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Tex Wallis said:


> gluestick, one more question...when you take off that conduct system, did you have a separate stem face place to replace it? I have all the various Garmin mounts that can attach to that conduct system, but if I take that off I don't seem to have a stem face place which replaces it.


Check your LBS where you bought it, they probably have one.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> Looking good. I like how the rear daylight fits. Sealant is in,garmin in place and i'm ready for the maiden ride,she is begging to get dirty. 9.1 kgs size ML with pedals and cages,not a featherweight bike but no big deal. Looking around to upgrade wheels already.


thanks for that.

That saddle to bar drop is too much for me, i will likely go with a large.

It's a gravel bike after all rather than a road bike.

A test ride will tell as I just sold my old gravel bike yesterday.

I'd love to find a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0.....black > teal


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

What size? There's an ML local to me for $4300 CDN.. 

I wish I could find an XL...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

First gravel ride this morning. The bike is a joy to ride and unlike my old 2016 Diverge wich was still to much of a road bike the Revolt is a true gravel bike. I'm gonna keep the Maxxis velocita' tires for a while since some road transfers between gravel paths are mandatory and these tires aren't that bad on gravel either. Giant truly nailed it with this bike.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Devastazione said:


> First gravel ride this morning. The bike is a joy to ride and unlike my old 2016 Diverge wich was still to much of a road bike the Revolt is a true gravel bike. I'm gonna keep the Maxxis velocita' tires for a while since some road transfers between gravel paths are mandatory and these tires aren't that bad on gravel either. Giant truly nailed it with this bike.


Did it not come with the Giant Crosscut tires?


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

sxr-racer said:


> Did it not come with the Giant Crosscut tires?


The 2020 come with Velocita AR while the 2019 came with the crosscut...

I received my advanced 2019 0 yesterday and I have already mounted Velocita AR !


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

Devastazione said:


> I'm gonna keep the Maxxis velocita' tires


On the 2020, which ones have come up?
The 60 (SilkShield) or 120 (Exo) TPI?


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

Ready to ride...

...after I would have reversed the brakes because it's a UK version :skep:


----------



## LargoPQ (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone have a frame weight for the Revolt?


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> A few comments about questions from various posts above....
> 
> On 650b axles: Yes, I'm running a front 15mm TA mountain bike wheel set and just use a 12mm adapter. Works fine and don't realize it's there.
> 
> ...


Which adapter are you using for 15mm to 12mm TA?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

bonedoc98 said:


> Which adapter are you using for 15mm to 12mm TA?


https://www.pdxti.com/products/pdxti-12mm-15mm-ta-adapter

Note: I had to slightly machine the front axle end caps to it into the fork on the Revolt.


----------



## LargoPQ (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone have any specifics or estimates on the frame weight of the Revolt? Apologies for asking multiple times, just haven’t found anything.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok the bike makes from day one an horrible creaking/clunking noise coming from the saddle or seatpost. The infamous seatpost is not slipping so it must be the saddle rails or something. It's truly a loud noise,feels like the frame is about to crack and split in two. I was hoping it would have settled in with use but nothing yet. Suggestions ? Some WD40 on saddle's rails ?


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

Devastazione said:


> Ok the bike makes from day one an horrible creaking/clunking noise coming from the saddle or seatpost. The infamous seatpost is not slipping so it must be the saddle rails or something. It's truly a loud noise,feels like the frame is about to crack and split in two. I was hoping it would have settled in with use but nothing yet. Suggestions ? Some WD40 on saddle's rails ?


Didn't you overtighten the seat post attachment?

I know that at first it cracked on mine too, but after I put the carbon paste in, nothing left!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Your seat may need to be tightened a bit more, I had a creak develop and could not figure out where, loosened the rear bolt, turned down the adjuster a bit and retightened the rear bolt (If you just tighten only, it may raise the nose just a tad depending on how loose it may have been.......). Mine seamed to go away some.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

sxr-racer said:


> Your seat may need to be tightened a bit more, I had a creak develop and could not figure out where, loosened the rear bolt, turned down the adjuster a bit and retightened the rear bolt (If you just tighten only, it may raise the nose just a tad depending on how loose it may have been.......). Mine seamed to go away some.


Most likely it's the saddle. I've stood by the bike today, grabbed the saddle with both hands and started tilting it back and forth with all my weight. While the seatpost flexed the way it supposed to do,I've clearly felt the saddle creaking under my palms. I'm going to unbolt the saddle tonight, clean and grease the whole rails and bolts and see what happens.
Concerning the seatpost my mechanic is very anal and always uses carbon paste and tights the thing at its mx Nm's allowance. I'm quite positive it's not the seatpost,being at 191 lbs and having hit some gravel it should have had slipped in already,especially since I know its one of this frame native issues,but that did not happened yet.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn,it turns out it was the seatpost clamp after all ! My mechanic used carbon paste but the bolt was pretty far from being locked at 6 Nm as recommend as max torque. If the seatpost hasn’t slipped under my weight it must all be accounted for to the carbon paste. Ok,i’ve got a quite bike now. Not sure if I should clean saddle rails from the applied lithium grease now...


----------



## riding29 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobster said:


> I was going to go Tubus racks. But then thought hang on, if Giant do their own specific ones surely they will have made some design decision on the weight bearing etc, so therefore be more likely to work better. So I have the Giant ones front a rear. They are fairly light, welds look good. And the black is the same ?. The rear went on really easy - just had to remove and flip the centre p clip that goes onto bridge. Used my own stainless well greased Allen bolts. The front disk side presented a challenge. If naked against frame it caught the QR lever. So I have mounted it out with a black alloy brake washer about 3mm thick. Worked. At the very end of the righting turns though it still catches. So in time I might grind the thumb/widened (non structural) thickness of the QR lever. But it's OK for now. I felt a bit stupid offering the new front rack to the fork, the holes didn't align, thought they'd supplied the wrong ones. But realised you need to stretch the overall rack right angle a bit to get them to the right size. Have mounted front as far back behind front hub as possible, and riding it - can barely feel it, in fact more stable. Rear rack does not catch heels either. Plus leaves good platform for tent, and roll if needed.


Nobster - which specific racks did you go with. Interested in rear mostly. Now that you have used it longer would you stick with the Giant branded rack or go something different?


----------



## jakk (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I read there is a specific system to set up a panier rack on the Giant Revolt, do you know the maximum weight that this specific rack could carry (for a touring trip)? 
Thx


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

I am going to try a Zero on for size tomorrow. My checkbook will forever hate me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Dock Rocker said:


> I am going to try a Zero on for size tomorrow. My checkbook will forever hate me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it wont....... It will enjoy it just as much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

i rode both the ML and Large Revolt 0 and i could fit either. 

The dimensions of the large were basically identical to those of my road bike. 

I'm 183 cm tall and if were to buy one, i would go large. 

Very nice ride, the seatpost flex is noticeable and comfortable. 

I wound up buying something else (cheaper) though in the end. 

Very nice bikes


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Pulled the bike out to wash it today and found one of the rubber plugs in the fork missing. So I decided to pull the other one and replace them with bolts to keep water out of the fork. When I put the first one in the internal part with the threads snapped as soon as the head of the bolt stopped on the fork. I literally put almost no force on the bolt. Now I have no plain to use the mounts. But I would maybe like the option down the road. I guess I have to go talk to the shop I got it from about a warranty.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

pulser said:


> Pulled the bike out to wash it today and found one of the rubber plugs in the fork missing. So I decided to pull the other one and replace them with bolts to keep water out of the fork. When I put the first one in the internal part with the threads snapped as soon as the head of the bolt stopped on the fork. I literally put almost no force on the bolt. Now I have no plain to use the mounts. But I would maybe like the option down the road. I guess I have to go talk to the shop I got it from about a warranty.


Interesting,my bike came without both plugs and most of the Revolts I see on social medias don't carry them aswell. Not all of them but most of them. Well guess what now I want them, I bet those are impossible to find even through my LBS.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

Devastazione said:


> Interesting,my bike came without both plugs and most of the Revolts I see on social medias don't carry them aswell. Not all of them but most of them. Well guess what now I want them, I bet those are impossible to find even through my LBS.


Mine came with them and lost one. The local Giant shop couldn't get them. I just went to Lowe's and bought 2 stainless M5 bolts to go in there.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I lost one and replaced them both with black ti rotor bolts. For even weight distribution. One plug and one bolt and I'd only be able to turn left.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

This has me thinking about the possibility of doing something fun down the road. Like putting a lefty off a slate or the Lauf grit fork on the bike. But I haven’t really looked hard at the numbers yet to see what would happen to the geometry if I did. For some reason I want to try the lefty. I have really really wanted a slate for a while now. I almost got one but got the Giant because if was over a grand cheeped. And it felt like a much better value for the money right now.


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

pulser said:


> This has me thinking about the possibility of doing something fun down the road. Like putting a lefty off a slate...


In my humble experience I can give you this opinion...
I owned a slate with a rigid fork (lefty solo), with which I covered about 8000km and I could test a Slate with the lefty Oliver for 1 week. 
The Oliver is clearly an asset on brittle roads, but it does not lock completely even in closed mode (it is a safety feature to protect the cartridge) so on the road there is a net loss of performance.
On my Slate with the rigid solo I had changed my wheels for 25mm inner rims and I can tell you that mounted in tubeless with low tire pressure the offroad damping is really interesting. 
Another very important aspect is the geometry, the head tube is rather lowered while the rear of the bike is more Mtb type, the riding position is quite aggressive but for long trips it is rather tiring and uncomfortable. 
The aluminium frame is superb with the shrouds and the "Save" seatpost but once again the geometry is designed for single track so for mixed road/gravel exits of more than 60km it is complicated. Let's not forget that the Lefty Oliver requires regular maintenance or risk losing the warranty and that it is effective coupled with 650b wheels.

Coming back to our Revolt, it is clear that for off-road driving there are limited capacities compared to Slate. This is due in particular to the 700c wheels with a width of 21mm inner, which does not allow the wide tires (+ 42mm) to fit completely on the rim.
However, the carbon fork has a good flex and allows to filter a lot of asperities and the comfort provided by the carbon frame has nothing to do with the Slate on the road and the gravel...

You should consider the possibility of mounting 650b wheels with a width of 23 or 25 mm inner which would change the offroad capabilities of your Revolt...and it would cost you half the price of a lefty Oliver! With the right tires and low pressure it would make you a second bike!

Besides I could tell you more about it soon because I am waiting for my DT SWISS GR 1600 Spline 25 in 650B which will be assembled with WTB Venture 47.
To be continued...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

hawker800mech said:


> Mine came with them and lost one. The local Giant shop couldn't get them. I just went to Lowe's and bought 2 stainless M5 bolts to go in there.


Hold it ! I've found them,my bike came with those and i've lost them both during the bike wash,but managed to recover them into my garden's grid manhole. They pop out very easily,wonder if I should glue them,i'll never ever place any fender or bag anyway.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Devastazione said:


> Hold it ! I've found them,my bike came with those and i've lost them both during the bike wash,but managed to recover them into my garden's grid manhole. They pop out very easily,wonder if I should glue them,i'll never ever place any fender or bag anyway.


Just get some black rtv, fill hole and let it stick out some. then take a razerblade and cut smooth once dry.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Update on the fork. I got it to the shop today and they were able to get the bolt out and then use the pop rivet tool like what you use for water bottle bolts. And they just tightened it up. So no warranty needed for now.


----------



## hawker800mech (Dec 29, 2018)

pulser said:


> Update on the fork. I got it to the shop today and they were able to get the bolt out and then use the pop rivet tool like what you use for water bottle bolts. And they just tightened it up. So no warranty needed for now.


It's a rivnut. Good that they were able to fix it.


----------



## Tex Wallis (Aug 26, 2019)

Finally have mine ready to ride, a like-new 2019 Advanced 2 bought online. Replaced the compact system with 105 hydro levers and took that opportunity to throw on a Ritchey C220 84D stem and new bar tape. The WTB Resolute tires (700x42) were already on there.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone know if the front hub can be converted to 15mm?


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone else having issues with the seat post sliding down? 

Any tips on how to get it to stay?

I have some carbon paste on the way now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Dock Rocker said:


> Anyone else having issues with the seat post sliding down?
> 
> Any tips on how to get it to stay?
> 
> ...


This was discussed in this thread but its huge now and probably hard to find. Basically carbon paste and up the torque like .2 or .4 past the recommended torque


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Volsung said:


> This was discussed in this thread but its huge now and probably hard to find. Basically carbon paste and up the torque like .2 or .4 past the recommended torque


Thank you. I put some paste on it and went for a 60 mile run and it worked like a champ!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone got a set of wheels they want to part with? I want to set up a set for the road and some a little more aggressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Devastazione said:


> New bike day ! I love the bike and look forward to give her her first maiden ride,wich will be in a month. Size is ML and saddle height is at 76.5 cm, it does look way more exposed in the picture than what it is in real life.
> Placing XTR pedals tonight as soon as I'll be back from work. Wife not happy about seeing 2 bikes in the house,but the Colnago is for sale,it should go soon. I was a bit afraid about paint quality issues but the bike is spotless,thank you Giant for the QC. It's good to be back with Shimano, I could not recall how to shift gears this morning when I've rolled her out the shop..lol..
> 
> View attachment 1270645


Beautiful bike! I ordered the same one except in large last week. I ordered primarily for gravel rides but I'm somewhat confused why Giant Changed the tires to Maxxis Velocita which might be good on hard surfaces but don't look ideal for loose gravel. Have you had any experience riding on loose gravel at all? Also, is there a way to attach Garmin mounts and lights to the dfuse bars?
Thanks!


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

kdoug said:


> Also, is there a way to attach Garmin mounts and lights to the dfuse bars?
> Thanks!


I am using the K-Edge mount. They work well but the aware that if you are OCD it's a little crooked because the bars are swept back. Unless you use the blendr mount from Bontrager every other mount will do the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

First proper gravel ride after a full month getting legs ready after 5 months of stop. Truly impressed by the bike,it can take gnarly gravel and light singletracks no issues. The only drawback? It needs to be washed every 2/3 rides,it gets way too much covered with dry dirt. While it’s no problem for the frame needless to say the transmission suffers a lot if neglected. Loving this bike,it’s a good work out too since it needs a lot of body’s imput.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

kdoug said:


> Beautiful bike! I ordered the same one except in large last week. I ordered primarily for gravel rides but I'm somewhat confused why Giant Changed the tires to Maxxis Velocita which might be good on hard surfaces but don't look ideal for loose gravel. Have you had any experience riding on loose gravel at all? Also, is there a way to attach Garmin mounts and lights to the dfuse bars?
> Thanks!


Yes tires are not the best for loose gravel,i've had a couple of poopy pants moments. I'll keep them anyway,loose gravel is rare in my area and there's a lot of short and punchy road tranfers in between. No issues whatsoever in using a Garmin mount,just keep it as close at possible to the stem to avoid the bar's backsweep.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Makes no sense why they changed, the Revolt 1 & 2 still show coming with the Cross Cut's......... 
I would order the Cross Cuts, or see if they will swap out. They work really well on road and gravel. I did end up picking up another stock set of wheels and throwing on some WTB Slicks for just road rides.


----------



## veinotte (Jul 23, 2011)

sxr-racer said:


> Makes no sense why they changed, the Revolt 1 & 2 still show coming with the Cross Cut's.........
> I would order the Cross Cuts, or see if they will swap out. They work really well on road and gravel. I did end up picking up another stock set of wheels and throwing on some WTB Slicks for just road rides.


I've been very happy with the Cross Cuts so far but I did pick up a 2nd set of wheels for road use. however, I often leave my Cross Cuts on for light road rides.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Woodnmusic said:


> 650b baby! I was road+ curious.
> 
> View attachment 1235683


Im going to order those exact wheels except maybe with a little more aggressive tire. Did you have Hunt mount those Shimano centerlock disc's for you?


----------



## gtg252b (May 15, 2004)

*Great Bike*

I was able to test the Revolt out thoroughly last weekend. This bike is a beast!


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Really like the color in person of the Revolt 0. Installed XT 8100 pedals, TacX cages and Spintech mirror for now. I have Hunt 650b wheels coming. I had to spend some time on the front derailleur because the tolerances were off on the cage. The front SHIMANO caliper has a paint chip and the hydraulic brake line rubber grommets weren’t pushed all the way in. One of the grommets will likely need to be replaced because it wont secure into the frame and lay flat. Hopefully when the 650b wheels come I’ll be able to shim the rotors properly so I want have to adjust the calipers every time I switch the wheels.


----------



## bonedoc98 (Sep 13, 2015)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> https://www.pdxti.com/products/pdxti-12mm-15mm-ta-adapter
> 
> Note: I had to slightly machine the front axle end caps to it into the fork on the Revolt.


ive had my adapters finally arrive and like youve found out, the front hubs dont perfectly fit into the fork. will need to do a bit of machine work on the hubs for it to fit properly. bummer. never had this problems with other forks (rockshox, fox or whisky QR forks). was hoping it would just be a direct swap!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

How often you guys wash this bike ? It's still very dry here and while with the road bike was once every 2/3 weeks I'm basically washing this bike at least twice a week. Transmission suffers a lot after a couple of dusty rides and the frame virtually turns yellow. No need to mention sealant sprayed all over as Maxxis Velocita' tire gets punctured EVERY ride . I'm doing it with a gentle drizzle,not full stream,but not sure bearings may like it in the long run...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I just rinse mine off if it gets really covered........ We finally got some rain the other day, hopefully it will help some.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> How often you guys wash this bike ? It's still very dry here and while with the road bike was once every 2/3 weeks I'm basically washing this bike at least twice a week. Transmission suffers a lot after a couple of dusty rides and the frame virtually turns yellow. No need to mention sealant sprayed all over as Maxxis Velocita' tire gets punctured EVERY ride . I'm doing it with a gentle drizzle,not full stream,but not sure bearings may like it in the long run...


wipe it down with a wet cloth rather than washing it fully.

Run a rag over the chain.

I hate to see how often you will be washing the bike come wet season


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Swerny said:


> wipe it down with a wet cloth rather than washing it fully.
> 
> Run a rag over the chain.
> 
> I hate to see how often you will be washing the bike come wet season


Can't wait for that ! We have zero mud in my area,soil is very granite-ish.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Devastazione said:


> How often you guys wash this bike ? It's still very dry here and while with the road bike was once every 2/3 weeks I'm basically washing this bike at least twice a week. Transmission suffers a lot after a couple of dusty rides and the frame virtually turns yellow. No need to mention sealant sprayed all over as Maxxis Velocita' tire gets punctured EVERY ride . I'm doing it with a gentle drizzle,not full stream,but not sure bearings may like it in the long run...


I've run my Hayduke all year on gravel with never a wash or lubricating the chain. It shifts perfectly and the dust makes a great dry lube.

Off subject, I'm not sure if anybody's played around with these new front Shimano derailleur's but they are a thing of beauty and are extremely easy to adjust compared to the old 6800's.


----------



## Dennis Keane (Oct 3, 2019)

Had some significant chain suck on my Anyroad Advanced that ended up cracking the frame where the FD mounts. My LBS store is currently building up a replacement bike using a Revolt Pro frame. Weighs exactly 3 lbs (no fork) in the XL size - in case anyone would like to know.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

How is it so much heavier than their xc frame?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok,Maxxis Velocità tires are officially crap,at least the EXO version. I keep getting a lot of flats,i’ve ordered the Silkshield version,it should add a bit of extra protection. Bike is still amazing,they call these bikes the N+1 but once you get to ride them i’d say it’s the other way around.


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

Devastazione said:


> Ok,Maxxis Velocità tires are officially crap,at least the EXO version. I keep getting a lot of flats,i've ordered the Silkshield version,it should add a bit of extra protection. Bike is still amazing,they call these bikes the N+1 but once you get to ride them i'd say it's the other way around.


N+1 isn't a bike. It's the proper amount of bike to have where N is the number you currently own. 
Sucks on the tires though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

*Rear Derailleur*

Anyone else's rear derailleur feel a little 'grindy' with the clutch on? With it off it is just fine, but with it on I get this grindiness when going up in gear. Shifting down it is fine, and is also fine if I shift up two and then down one to the gear I actually want. I used to just mostly get it in the biggest two cogs but now it is apparent in all of them, especially when in the small chainring.

I've tried taking out the jockey wheels and cleaning them off and also adjusting the b-screw. Or is a bit of grindiness/friction normal?


----------



## Dennis Keane (Oct 3, 2019)

Volsung said:


> How is it so much heavier than their xc frame?


Got me. Would note that this is the largest frame at XL and also the downtube and chainslap guards will add a few ounces. The LBS owner thought it was pretty light and has decided to buy the top end version of the Revolt to use as a "do everything" bike.


----------



## Dennis Keane (Oct 3, 2019)

mysticx said:


> Anyone else's rear derailleur feel a little 'grindy' with the clutch on? With it off it is just fine, but with it on I get this grindiness when going up in gear. Shifting down it is fine, and is also fine if I shift up two and then down one to the gear I actually want. I used to just mostly get it in the biggest two cogs but now it is apparent in all of them, especially when in the small chainring.
> 
> I've tried taking out the jockey wheels and cleaning them off and also adjusting the b-screw. Or is a bit of grindiness/friction normal?


Have you been riding the muck a lot? Could be you have some dirt in your lines causing the shifting issue. Was one of the reasons I eventually went wireless.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

mysticx said:


> Anyone else's rear derailleur feel a little 'grindy' with the clutch on? With it off it is just fine, but with it on I get this grindiness when going up in gear. Shifting down it is fine, and is also fine if I shift up two and then down one to the gear I actually want. I used to just mostly get it in the biggest two cogs but now it is apparent in all of them, especially when in the small chainring.
> 
> I've tried taking out the jockey wheels and cleaning them off and also adjusting the b-screw. Or is a bit of grindiness/friction normal?


Sounds normal to me,that's why i've never used the clutch on my mountainbikes, really hated the feeling.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Did my first gravel race last weekend, and won! The Revolt performed flawlessly. :thumbsup:


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Sounds normal to me,that's why i've never used the clutch on my mountainbikes, really hated the feeling.


Really easy to loosen the tension on shimano clutch mechs. Generally you'll have a grindy feeling if your b screw isnt set right, chain is too short, or you've got too much tension on your clutch. Reducing the tension on my clutch resolved that issue on my mtb.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the tires. I have about 1000 miles on my Maxxis refuse 700x32s and no problems riding road and gravel here. I wondered how different your tires are to mine. I want to go to 40c and I can’t decide what tires to get. I might stick with the refuse.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

Finally I can post 

I got my 2020 Revolt 2 and my first though was to change the 105 for di2 but after a few weeks riding it man the shifting has been GREAT so instead I am just going to get a set of light wheels.

Any light budget friendly wheelset? 1400-1600g?

Crankset is the next to go as I want something lighter like DA 50/34 or Ultegra 50/34


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

LuisDF said:


> Finally I can post
> 
> I got my 2020 Revolt 2 and my first though was to change the 105 for di2 but after a few weeks riding it man the shifting has been GREAT so instead I am just going to get a set of light wheels.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more on the shifting, the new 105's and Ultegra's are flat out amazing and Di2 isn't the must have it was a few years ago.
Mason x Hunt in 650b are the popular choice at 1594g. I paid $379 for mine and they just dropped to $359. Excellent set of wheels for the money and they'll be at your doorstep in less than a week. These will be my winter wheels and the factory 700c carbon wheels are my spring and summer.


----------



## LargoPQ (Jul 13, 2018)

sxr-racer said:


> Makes no sense why they changed, the Revolt 1 & 2 still show coming with the Cross Cut's.........
> I would order the Cross Cuts, or see if they will swap out. They work really well on road and gravel. I did end up picking up another stock set of wheels and throwing on some WTB Slicks for just road rides.


How does the Revolt with slicks compare with a more "standard" road bike? In other words, does it feel sluggish at all on group rides that are 100% road?

I'm debating back and forth between a Revolt or a Defy and am curious which one might be best for my needs (BWR type of ride) where it'd be mostly road with a decent amount of dirt ( say 70% road vs 30% fire roads).


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

LargoPQ said:


> How does the Revolt with slicks compare with a more "standard" road bike? In other words, does it feel sluggish at all on group rides that are 100% road?
> 
> I'm debating back and forth between a Revolt or a Defy and am curious which one might be best for my needs (BWR type of ride) where it'd be mostly road with a decent amount of dirt ( say 70% road vs 30% fire roads).


I've had another flat today and while waiting for the sealant to do its job i've pumped both tires with my co2 cartridge to get back to the car ASAP totally pissed off . The bike performs well on tarmac,the only issue imho is gearing,everything except the smallest cog is way to spinney. Perfect for climbs and gravel but a bit too agile for proper road riding. I love chunky tires on roads,cracks and potholes are not an issue anymore.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

With 32s I don’t think it handles any different then a normal road bike. the stock gearing is a bit low so I do spin out faster then I would on a road bike with standard gearing. But in my area I have short climbs and short downhills so it’s not that much of a problem. I will probably put the stock tires on for the winter and see how that changes things. But if your looking at the Defy then I would just go with the Revolt and change the chainrings to standard compact. You can’t beat the versatility of the Revolt with a second set of wheels with a bigger tire for exploring places you can’t or shouldn’t go with a regular road tire.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

50/34 on the front and slicks should do the trick - not the fastest road bike but it would do ok for group road riding.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

LargoPQ said:


> How does the Revolt with slicks compare with a more "standard" road bike? In other words, does it feel sluggish at all on group rides that are 100% road?
> 
> I'm debating back and forth between a Revolt or a Defy and am curious which one might be best for my needs (BWR type of ride) where it'd be mostly road with a decent amount of dirt ( say 70% road vs 30% fire roads).


Another vote for the Revolt with a second set of wheels with road tires. I find my Revolt more agile than my road bike and performs pretty much just as well. Depends on your terrain if you want to switch the 48/32 to a 50/34. I spin out occasionally when on the roads but that doesn't outweigh the number of times I really NEED that 32 front 34 rear combination on gravel climbs.

Should perform just fine with road tires for group rides. The only time I was really wishing I had a 50 (or 52) on a group ride is when I got a bit lackadaisical on a faster group ride and let myself slip out of the draft and then had to catch back up. If you want to do a lot of road races, go with the Defy, otherwise I'd go for the Revolt.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

jburm said:


> Really easy to loosen the tension on shimano clutch mechs. Generally you'll have a grindy feeling if your b screw isnt set right, chain is too short, or you've got too much tension on your clutch. Reducing the tension on my clutch resolved that issue on my mtb.


Thanks, I'll try toying with it a bit more. I've lightened the clutch some and it is a little better, but not completely resolved.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

kdoug said:


> I couldn't agree with you more on the shifting, the new 105's and Ultegra's are flat out amazing and Di2 isn't the must have it was a few years ago.


Fully agree on the mech shifting. I was planning to "upgrade" to Di2, but after using mechanical Ultegra I have no desire to change. It feels great and shifts very reliably.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

LargoPQ said:


> I'm debating back and forth between a Revolt or a Defy and am curious which one might be best for my needs (BWR type of ride) where it'd be mostly road with a decent amount of dirt ( say 70% road vs 30% fire roads).


I had a Defy when I purchased my Revolt. Ended up selling the Defy because I find the Revolt is great on gravel and paved roads. Multiple wheelsets on the Revolt make it extremely versatile with quick change-over.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Fully agree on the mech shifting. I was planning to "upgrade" to Di2, but after using mechanical Ultegra I have no desire to change. It feels great and shifts very reliably.


FD is FLAWLESS... doesn't take much to change from small to big.

I don't like the cables on the front but I like 1k plus in my account more lol


----------



## LargoPQ (Jul 13, 2018)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> I had a Defy when I purchased my Revolt. Ended up selling the Defy because I find the Revolt is great on gravel and paved roads. Multiple wheelsets on the Revolt make it extremely versatile with quick change-over.


Interesting. Did you ever put bigger tires on the Defy and try riding it off road?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

LargoPQ said:


> Interesting. Did you ever put bigger tires on the Defy and try riding it off road?


I ran 28mm Conti 4000's which stretch a few mm's larger. You could put something a bit larger on the front, but if memory serves there wasn't room for a larger tire in the back.


----------



## Jux (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m looking to get some quick feedback on a what seems to be a solid deal on a 2020 giant revolt advanced 2 NEW from a local bike shop. I see the sticker price is $2,450 on the giant website....so I went in and offered $2,000 cash out the door and they agreed (I was referred to this shop by a friend who is also a friend of the owners) is this as SWEET of a deal as I’m thinking?? 

Thanks ahead of time anyone that’s willing to provide feedback!! 💚


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Jux said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get some quick feedback on a what seems to be a solid deal on a 2020 giant revolt advanced 2 NEW from a local bike shop. I see the sticker price is $2,450 on the giant website....so I went in and offered $2,000 cash out the door and they agreed (I was referred to this shop by a friend who is also a friend of the owners) is this as SWEET of a deal as I'm thinking??
> 
> Thanks ahead of time anyone that's willing to provide feedback!! ?


If you're happy with the bike and its affordable than buy it. I purchased my 2020 ADV 0 for retail price and thought I was getting a great deal for the features/value. If your plan is to purchase the bike and ride it once and a while then hang it from the rafters then you paid for too much bike. My second choice before I made my purchase was a Topstone RX Ultegra which is $4,200. My Revolt 0 like the Canny has a carbon wheelset and Ultegra components for almost $600 less.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

I paid retail for my Revolt 2 as well and I though it was a pretty good deal - 10% off on accessories.

2k? dude that is a STEAL!

you won't regret it


----------



## Jux (Oct 13, 2019)

kdoug said:


> If you're happy with the bike and its affordable than buy it. I purchased my 2020 ADV 0 for retail price and thought I was getting a great deal for the features/value. If your plan is to purchase the bike and ride it once and a while then hang it from the rafters then you paid for too much bike. My second choice before I made my purchase was a Topstone RX Ultegra which is $4,200. My Revolt 0 like the Canny has a carbon wheelset and Ultegra components for almost $600 less.


Definitely looking to put some miles on the bad boy.....was just hoping to get a general idea on how pricing usually is when you plan to pay in full and not finance 😄👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Jux (Oct 13, 2019)

LuisDF said:


> I paid retail for my Revolt 2 as well and I though it was a pretty good deal - 10% off on accessories.
> 
> 2k? dude that is a STEAL!
> 
> you won't regret it


Thanks for the feedback! The shop placed the order for me this afternoon, should be put assembled and ready for pick up tomorrow ???????? SUPER excited!!


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Jux said:


> Definitely looking to put some miles on the bad boy.....was just hoping to get a general idea on how pricing usually is when you plan to pay in full and not finance 


You got a good deal on the Revolt 2 but I'd say you're the exception since most Giant dealers as well as Trek and Specialized don't discount current models regardless of payment.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

When switching between wheelsets I've learned you have to be extremely careful not to tear up the inside of the frame with the brake disc. I've already gouged mine either installing or removing the rear wheel. It's mostly in the clear coat so now I've installed clear racers tape to protect that area.


----------



## jburm (Jul 3, 2013)

kdoug said:


> When switching between wheelsets I've learned you have to be extremely careful not to tear up the inside of the frame with the brake disc. I've already gouged mine either installing or removing the rear wheel. It's mostly in the clear coat so now I've installed clear racers tape to protect that area.


Pro tip - shift into your highest gear (smallest rear cog) prior to removing your wheel. When uninstalling and installing your wheel it should slide into/out of the drop outs with the derailleur pushing it to the disc brake side.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

jburm said:


> Pro tip - shift into your highest gear (smallest rear cog) prior to removing your wheel. When uninstalling and installing your wheel it should slide into/out of the drop outs with the derailleur pushing it to the disc brake side.


That's a great tip and one that I've been using. For some reason it's still a giant PITA. It also seems somewhat easier if I put the front in the smaller gear. I wish Shimano had a locking mechanism on the rear derailleur like my SRAM. I just need to be patient and careful I guess.


----------



## vicbog (Jul 16, 2018)

I ordered a 2020 advanced 0 a few days ago and plan on putting a 4iiii crank power meter on it. I want to get the power meter ordered asap (getting the entire aluminum praxis with power pre-installed as it is cheaper than getting the power meter put on the carbon crank).

Can someone help me out and let me know if there is enough clearance between the crank and chain stay or does anyone have a 4iiii on their Giant advanced? A aaa battery needs to fit between the left crank and chainstay to check the clearance.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

I think so - I can fit my finger between the chain stay and the crank arm


----------



## Allbarknobike (Oct 20, 2019)

Nobster, could you tell me exactly which model rack you put on the rear? I need one for an upcoming trip and can’t figure out which one I need to mount to my Revolt. I’ve tried contacting Giant and haven’t heard back from them. Thanks.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a complete newb when it comes to working on bikes and I just bought a Revolt 0 and would like to replace the Praxis crankset with a Shimano GRX Crankset. Can someone give me a list of parts I need to get (other than the crankset)? Do I need a new BB? Or anything else it might need.
Thanks...


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

silves1171 said:


> I'm a complete newb when it comes to working on bikes and I just bought a Revolt 0 and would like to replace the Praxis crankset with a Shimano GRX Crankset. Can someone give me a list of parts I need to get (other than the crankset)? Do I need a new BB? Or anything else it might need.
> Thanks...


I think you'll need a new bottom bracket, but I don't know for sure. If that is the case, probably best to order through a bike shop and have them install, as that would take specialized tools.

If you are running a 1x you'll need a new rear derailleur (and likely a new cassette with wider gearing), if you are running the 2x you'll need a new front derailleur due to the different chainline.


----------



## ejabbale (Mar 3, 2015)

Question for you all, does anyone know of a way to install Di2 on a Revolt, more specifically the DFuse seat post? I have a 2020 Advanced Pro that I would like to put GRX Di2 on but I have read that it can be difficult because there is no hole in the seat tube for the eTube wire. I don't pretend to be an expert on this so any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

I am not an expert either but I doubt that the seat tube is a big solid piece with no space to pass a cable.

remove the seat post and with a flashlight take a look what is down there.


----------



## FrankM1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Go on YOUTUBE and search vids from "Bike Guy Consulting", he actually installed a Ultegra Di2 on a 2019 Revolt Advanced.


----------



## vicbog (Jul 16, 2018)

*Very happy after 1st ride*

Bike arrived after 2 business days, bike shop assembled same day. Very happy with the purchase experience. Advanced 0

Color in person is amazing, pictures do not do it justice, it is more gray than it is turquoise. I was unsure about the color when ordering, didn't really like the website images but was more focused on the components and could get past the color. Jaw dropped when I saw it in person, 100% happy with color.

This is my first bike with drop bars and first non-mtb bike. I am shocked by how much faster this is on pavement that a hardrail XC MTB. mtb takes decent effort to go 20mph on pavement, On this I was effortlessly cruising at 21mph on my first quick ride tonight.

Very happy so far. Now need to decide between 4iii or assioma power meter.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

vicbog said:


> Bike arrived after 2 business days, bike shop assembled same day. Very happy with the purchase experience. Advanced 0
> 
> Color in person is amazing, pictures do not do it justice, it is more gray than it is turquoise. I was unsure about the color when ordering, didn't really like the website images but was more focused on the components and could get past the color. Jaw dropped when I saw it in person, 100% happy with color.
> 
> ...


I agree, love mine also. I see they mounted your stem correctly, mine was +up and looked hideous. Those black rubber plugs on the fork fall out easily. Throw some clear racers tape patches over both and call it a day.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

vicbog said:


> B
> 
> Very happy so far. Now need to decide between 4iii or assioma power meter.


I think 4iiii is the only power meter option is you want to stick with the Praxis cranks. The Assiomas are great, I have them on my roadbike, but would get super beat up on gravel. The cleats aren't the best to walk on either, even on tarmac. SRM are releasing a mountain bike pedal power meter soon, interested to see how it is.

I'm really digging the color too, and get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## vicbog (Jul 16, 2018)

mysticx said:


> I think 4iiii is the only power meter option is you want to stick with the Praxis cranks. The Assiomas are great, I have them on my roadbike, but would get super beat up on gravel. The cleats aren't the best to walk on either, even on tarmac. SRM are releasing a mountain bike pedal power meter soon, interested to see how it is.
> 
> I'm really digging the color too, and get a lot of compliments on it.


I'm leaning towards the 4iiii, it is the only option for these cranks. Problem with the pedal power for me is I only ride flats, will possibly try a mtb cleat on this bike but going from flats to 0-3 degree cleats with the assiomas might be too much of a change and I do plan on riding this on some light trails.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

My summary after riding the bike for a month with standard components (plus pedals and garmin mount)

The drive train: 105 is doing the job just fine and given that this bike is going to be bang around it would make no sense for me to spend money on di2 as I initially thought. I am going to add the new Ultegra RDX so I get better tension on the chain on bumby trails but that it is about it.

The handlebar: it feels ok and it saves your hands some pain absorbing the the small bumps on the roads but I am not sure how I feel about the flare shape - it feels weird to me.

The seatpost: it has a GAZILLION of compliance and it feels awesome when you ride on trails but if you ride on the road it feels AWFUL (assuming you are using trail tires) - I need to try this road riding with another wheelset and 25-28mm tires.

The saddle: I was pretty impress with the saddle but that changed quickly when I rode 10 miles on roads... holy jesus christ, worst saddle ever lol but I would be riding trails most of the time so the saddle it is "ok" for now but def ordering a power saddle when I start adding time to my rides.

The wheelset/tires: they do the job but they are VERY heavy combination - I am waiting for a new wheelset and I want to try the vittoria dry/wet tires as the review seem pretty good and I dig the new tech with the G formula.

The cassette/crank: I can climb walls with current configurations but I am changing it for ultegra crankset 50/34 and DA Cassette 11/30 as it is lighter and provide more "top" speed for flat trails/small road sections.

Overall: I would def buy the bike again in his current configuration as it still feels like a bargain to me at least.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 16, 2009)

Loving it more and more


----------



## dmurphey (Nov 11, 2010)

*35 slicks*

I swapped out the stock CrossCut 1 tires for slick Graveling + 35s

The CrossCut 1 tires weighed in at 475 grams which is lighter than I thought they would be.

I was surprised that the carbon wheel set weighs 1800 grams.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

^ 1800g without rotors and axles? Giant claims a lot less...


----------



## LD001 (Nov 6, 2016)

I ordered a Giant Revolt Advanced 0 and swapped out the Giant wheels for a set of Roval Terra CLX wheels with Compass Barlow tires. Should be here in a couple of days. Since this thread gave me some good info on this bike I will share my experiences and some pics here soon.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

plussa said:


> ^ 1800g without rotors and axles? Giant claims a lot less...


I was about to ask the same question - that is A LOT if that is just the wheels without rotors


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

plussa said:


>


I've developed a bit of a click/creak that has persisted since just after I got the bike. I've checked just about everything on the bike with no improvement, so I am assuming it is the bottom bracket.

Can I still use my Praxis cranks with the Wheel Mfg. BB, or do I have to switch to a Shimano one? I am probably going to switch to a GRX crankset at some point, but was hoping to get more use out of the Praxis one first.


----------



## vicbog (Jul 16, 2018)

*100 mile update*

Had the Revolt 0 for about 2 weeks, 4 rides on the bike with around 100 miles so far

Love the bike, this is my first non-mtb and I still can't believe how fast it is compared to even a XC hardtail. 20mph on pavement almost effortless, seriously can't go slower that 17mph on pavement. On my mtb 17mph is pretty hard to sustain. But I'm sure you gravel guys know this already lol.

Surprisingly capable on the trails - there is about a 6 minute segment on my local trails that is relatively smooth with some roots, rocks and gravel. I've been stuck at #10 on this segment on strava for 6 months, tried it on the Giant Revolt, not expecting much and knocked 30 seconds off my time, KOM now very possible . Bike feels very composed and compliant over roots and small rocks, not harsh at all like I was expecting.

Only negative that kind of bugs me is the hub, my other bikes are Chris King hubs and I dislike the "bang" with the Giant hub when starting to pedal with power. With CK I'm just used to instant engagement and no hammering when putting the power back on.

Now need to try to get this power meter on! Hoping it goes on easy


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

What Air Pressure is everybody running when riding Gravel? I am still running the Cross Cut tires, Seen no reason to change.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> What Air Pressure is everybody running when riding Gravel? I am still running the Cross Cut tires, Seen no reason to change.


I switched mine over over to 42c WTB Resolutes. I run my pressures in the 30s with the back a few more psi than the front.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

mysticx said:


> Can I still use my Praxis cranks with the Wheel Mfg. BB, or do I have to switch to a Shimano one?


There are separate Wheels Mfg. BB's for Shimano and Praxis, and you probably only want to go through the removal and installation process once. So I would suggest you to make the switch to Shimano right away. My Wheels BB has been completely quiet for 2000 km's now, and I have been happy with my Ultegra 36/46 cranks.


----------



## trespasser (Feb 25, 2010)

Great thread, got loads of inputs from here.

My build in size L weighs in at 8.4 kg with cages & pedals.

Very much satisfied with the ride (although this is the only gravel bike that I have ridden so far).


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

I realize this bike has an odd shaped seatpost. Is there any way (spacer or something) to fit a dropper post? Would be the perfect gravel bike if so.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> What Air Pressure is everybody running when riding Gravel? I am still running the Cross Cut tires, Seen no reason to change.


40 tops

175lbs +/-


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Widgeontrail said:


> I realize this bike has an odd shaped seatpost. Is there any way (spacer or something) to fit a dropper post? Would be the perfect gravel bike if so.


Gonna say "Nope".......... It is part of the design that makes this a very comfortable ride, it allows it to have strength and yet flex some to add dampening. I have yet to see why you would need a dropper post on a gravel bike. Hell, My hardtail does not have one, I went 6 months on my full suspension without a dropper. Actually went from 1991 until 2015 before I ever had one........ but going off topic here.


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone out a power meter in a revolt yet? I am not sure what all will fit. I want to be ready if there is a descent Black Friday sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermdawg (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm in the process of removing the Conduct Brake system and replacing this with Hydraulic shifters. I realize now that I need a stem faceplate once the Conduct Brake system is removed. Anyone else experience this, and if so, what did you get and where?


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Hermdawg said:


> I'm in the process of removing the Conduct Brake system and replacing this with Hydraulic shifters. I realize now that I need a stem faceplate once the Conduct Brake system is removed. Anyone else experience this, and if so, what did you get and where?


I believe this guy did the same thing in his series he did on his revolt 2.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUvtNByp8TqWa2ntHGRHsw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Warning for the guys considering a GRX crankset, if you are using a 2x setup the crankset has a chainline that is 2.5mmm outboard of the Ultegra crank. You have to use a GRX front derailleur.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

I tried a Revolt Advanced 0 yesterday at my LBS. Pretty impressed with how it felt size wise. 

My question is and maybe your kind people can chime in.....sizing. I am on the bubble. 5'7"ish, I rode the medium and that felt good, real good. They did not have a small. Does anyone have words of advice?
Thanks.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I think you answered your own question!!!!!!!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

stevenfallover said:


> I tried a Revolt Advanced 0 yesterday at my LBS. Pretty impressed with how it felt size wise.
> 
> My question is and maybe your kind people can chime in.....sizing. I am on the bubble. 5'7"ish, I rode the medium and that felt good, real good. They did not have a small. Does anyone have words of advice?
> Thanks.


Agree with above buy the bike.

I am same height but longer torso than legs and in general if between sizes size up. Before the revolt I rode a CX bike with much shorter ETT but used longer stem and wider deeper bars. I thought after test ride worse case I would need to shorten stem by 10mm but the shallower drops and and slight back sweep of the Revolt was not necessary for me. If have longer legs shorter torso might be an option though.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Question about rear racks for my 2019 Advanced 0. Do any other brands work or is the Smart Mount system proprietary and I'm stuck with the Giant Metro line? 

Same goes with fenders. I use mine mostly for commuting.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Hermdawg said:


> I'm in the process of removing the Conduct Brake system and replacing this with Hydraulic shifters. I realize now that I need a stem faceplate once the Conduct Brake system is removed. Anyone else experience this, and if so, what did you get and where?


Hello, I did two weeks ago what you want to do. When the dealer delivered my bike, it came with a plastic bag with many accesories inside, among them was the stem faceplate. Ask your dealer about it. Cheers.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

jaime vd said:


> Hello, I did two weeks ago what you want to do. When the dealer delivered my bike, it came with a plastic bag with many accesories inside, among them was the stem faceplate. Ask your dealer about it. Cheers.


Yup, Every stem is supplied with the front cap, they do not know which stem will be used with the Conduct Brake System.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I just picked up a 2019 Advanced 2, and I'm pretty stoked on everything but the weird stem-mounted cable to hydraulic brake converter thingy.









For those who've upgraded to full hydro systems, how was the conversion process? Any issues negotiating the internal routing, or was it a pretty straightforward job?


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)

*2020 Revolt Advanced*


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello,
I just went with the Giant dealer that is close to my home and asked him to remove the Conduct system and install Shimano GRX. Sorry for not helping more. Good luck with the upgrade.


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

jaime vd said:


> Hello,
> I just went with the Giant dealer that is close to my home and asked him to remove the Conduct system and install Shimano GRX. Sorry for not helping more. Good luck with the upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 1299051
> View attachment 1299053


What was the cost of the GRX upgrade? Been thinking of doing the same.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> What Air Pressure is everybody running when riding Gravel? I am still running the Cross Cut tires, Seen no reason to change.


I've gone as low as 28psi up front, 35psi in the rear on the 40mm Crosscuts and had no issues. I'm 185lbs. The stock Crosscuts are pretty good tires imo, never had an issue with them.

Decided to try something different tho and put a set of 43mm GravelKing SK+ on, sooooooo slow, omg. Maybe it's the extra puncture layer the Plus has over the regular SK (which a lot of people seem to love), but this is a really slow tire compared to the Crosscuts.

So I'm gonna try out the new Conti Terra Speed, similar tread pattern to the Crosscuts, fairly lightweight, and the lowest rr for a treaded gravel tire that I've found. I'll be doing some fast gravel in VA next week and I'll let you guys know how they do.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

It all the depends which model of shifters and calipers you want to install. As you may know, GRX offers two series; 800s and 600s (cheapest). In my case, I installed shifters 600s and calipers 800s. I also changed the rear derailleur (810). I kept the 105 front derailleur. Here you have the direct link of JensonUSA for GRX. https://www.jensonusa.com/GRX


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

jaime vd said:


> It all the depends which model of shifters and calipers you want to install. As you may know, GRX offers two series; 800s and 600s (cheapest). In my case, I installed shifters 600s and calipers 800s. I also changed the rear derailleur (810). I kept the 105 front derailleur. Here you have the direct link of JensonUSA for GRX. https://www.jensonusa.com/GRX


I was going to go GRX 600 shifter/brake only. just wondering on install cost.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

rides4beer said:


> I've gone as low as 28psi up front, 35psi in the rear on the 40mm Crosscuts and had no issues. I'm 185lbs. The stock Crosscuts are pretty good tires imo, never had an issue with them.
> 
> Decided to try something different tho and put a set of 43mm GravelKing SK+ on, sooooooo slow, omg. Maybe it's the extra puncture layer the Plus has over the regular SK (which a lot of people seem to love), but this is a really slow tire compared to the Crosscuts.
> 
> So I'm gonna try out the new Conti Terra Speed, similar tread pattern to the Crosscuts, fairly lightweight, and the lowest rr for a treaded gravel tire that I've found. I'll be doing some fast gravel in VA next week and I'll let you guys know how they do.


The CrossCuts are 38, of course a 43mm will be slower.

I have a set of 38 GK (reg not the +) that I am installing in a week or so - I will let u know how it feels.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

LuisDF said:


> The CrossCuts are 38, of course a 43mm will be slower.
> 
> I have a set of 38 GK (reg not the +) that I am installing in a week or so - I will let u know how it feels.


The 2019 Crosscuts were labeled 40mm and measured at 40. The SK+ measured at 42mm on 19c rims. Hopefully the regular SKs are better, a lot of people seem to like them, the Plus might be bulletproof, but the rr is too high for me. Also, regardless of rr, the small block tread pattern throws every little piece of dirt and sand, so I'll stick with a more open tread pattern.

Have a couple of rides on the 40mm Terra Speeds now, mostly road, but I really like them so far. They're measuring at 38.5mm right now on 19c rims, I'll check them again in a couple of weeks. On the road and some light gravel, they are very fast.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

My Revolt with Enve 5.6 Disk road wheels and 32mm Conti 5000 TL tires.


----------



## ethel (Dec 6, 2019)

I've got a brand new 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 size large in blue that I need to sell. The details can be found here: https://forums.thepaceline.net/showthread.php?t=245720

Drop me a PM if you're interested


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

ethel said:


> I've got a brand new 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 size large in blue that I need to sell. The details can be found here: https://forums.thepaceline.net/showthread.php?t=245720
> 
> Drop me a PM if you're interested


Can't see the pics without creating account so a pretty useless link to anyone that doesn't have an account .... just saying.


----------



## ethel (Dec 6, 2019)

Witterings said:


> Can't see the pics without creating account so a pretty useless link to anyone that doesn't have an account .... just saying.


Thanks for pointing that out. I'll attach a pic below.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

288GTO said:


> My Revolt with Enve 5.6 Disk road wheels and 32mm Conti 5000 TL tires.


Very nice!


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Rank amateur/beginner here. Just test rode a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0, (Ultegra 2x & Carbon wheels) leftover model at clearance price. Love everything but the coal black color. Rode it side by side with a 2020 Revolt Adv. 1 with the 1x Sram Rival (IIRC). Was pretty impressed how much crisper & less clunky the Ultegra one shifted. 

Still thinking, but my gut tells me to quit shopping & get the 2019 bike. Had previously been considering a Kona Libre. Also rode the new Santa Cruz Stigmata, 1x Sram Rival.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a set of the Giant fenders from my local shop. It took me a while to get them on. It’s not too hard now that I have them on. Only real problems I had putting them on was the bolts holding the front fender. Every time I tried putting them in it would start to cross thread. I had to dig up a bolt out of my collection and run it from the other side and clean the threads for the stock bolts to work. I also had the use a different bolt for the one that goes up in to the fork. The bolt that comes in the kit just wouldn’t go in without trying to cross thread. Now that they are on I like them. I will give it a test ride tomorrow and see how it does. But I’m looking forward to not having to clean the bike all the time. It’s been so wet here lately. And when it snows the state puts way to much salt down.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

pulser said:


> I got a set of the Giant fenders from my local shop.


Do you still have the name or model of the fenders? I'm looking to get a pair myself.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

yetilicious said:


> Do you still have the name or model of the fenders? I'm looking to get a pair myself.


They are the revolt fenders. The shop had a set on hand.


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

What bottle & cages are those?


plussa said:


> with pedals and bottle cages.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

^ Elite Custom Race cages and Tacx bottle


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

So I got the Revolt Advanced 0 as my 1st gravel bike. Don't think I'm ready to go with a clip in type pedal, but it seems a shame to put a heavy mtb type flat pedal on the bike. Surprisingly mine came with some cheap-o pedals installed, but I want something of better quality.

Any good recommendations for a light-ish flat pedal?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Raceface Chesters are decent........ about $50.00


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

biglmbass said:


> So I got the Revolt Advanced 0 as my 1st gravel bike. Don't think I'm ready to go with a clip in type pedal, but it seems a shame to put a heavy mtb type flat pedal on the bike. Surprisingly mine came with some cheap-o pedals installed, but I want something of better quality.
> 
> Any good recommendations for a light-ish flat pedal?


Sounds like you want to transition to clipless (aka clip in) at some point, if so just save your self some dollars and make the jump, get pedals like Shimano SPD where release resistance can be turned down and just go to a soft grass field and practice. That bike and its engine deserves proper pedals as you stated.


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Somewhere in this long thread I think I recall mention of the tires not holding air for long, maybe even overnight. Last rode mine Sunday & found the rear today nearly flat. Front wasn’t flat but did need topping off. This is with the factory carbon rims and the original CrossCut tires, tubeless w’ sealant.

Anyone find a fix for this?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

biglmbass said:


> Somewhere in this long thread I think I recall mention of the tires not holding air for long, maybe even overnight. Last rode mine Sunday & found the rear today nearly flat. Front wasn't flat but did need topping off. This is with the factory carbon rims and the original CrossCut tires, tubeless w' sealant.
> 
> Anyone find a fix for this?


That was me. I never found a fix for the problem. I had to have my back wheel replaced under warranty and they gave me a wheel from a 2019 bike. I'm told it's an upgrade. But that solved the problem. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

My Crosscuts hold air pretty good, with any tubeless, your gonna need to add some air after several days...........


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

My Resolutes have held air for over 2 months without riding it. It could be the rim issue that was described earlier.


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> My Crosscuts hold air pretty good, *with any tubeless, your gonna need to add some air after several days..*.........


Maybe, but that hasn't been the case with my mountain bike. (which is the only other example of tubeless tire/wheel that I'm personally familiar with)


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

biglmbass said:


> Maybe, but that hasn't been the case with my mountain bike. (which is the only other example of tubeless tire/wheel that I'm personally familiar with)


Both of my Mountain Bikes are tubeless, Good for about a week then may need to add some air. One are Stans Flow rims Maxxis Tires, other is Bontrager with their rim strip with Bonty tires. The Bonty tires hold air better..........


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

plussa said:


> I replaced the Praxis BB and cranks with Wheels Mfg. anglular contact threaded BB and Ultegra R8000 46/36 cranks.
> 
> Hammering the Praxis BB out was not an easy task, first came off only the bearings, and only with a Park Tool headset cup remover I was able to hammer the cups off. I was surprised to notice there are about 2cm wide aluminum sleeves inside the bb shell on both sides, so the cups are not installed directly into carbon.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this info. I just picked up the metallic orange version and was hoping I could put my GRX crankset on this bike. I've never really owned a Giant until I picked up a TCX and fell in love. I'm hoping i made the right decision to get one of these for long rides.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

Someone hinted that the GRX crankset and FD has issues. I'm running Ultegra Di2 on my Checkpoint, that I plan on installing on the Revolt I just bought. I hope there isn't a clearance issue. 

Can any of you give me feedback?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

My posts about FD issues is in here somewhere. Di2 should be fine, its mechanical that are finicky due to the shaped seat tube.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

Volsung said:


> My posts about FD issues is in here somewhere. Di2 should be fine, its mechanical that are finicky due to the shaped seat tube.


Thank you for the response Volsung! I was already trying to figure out which 1x system I was going to use. LoL :thumbsup:


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

yetilicious said:


> Do you still have the name or model of the fenders? I'm looking to get a pair myself.


If you haven't bought a set, I purchased a lightly used Revolt with fenders. I'm taking them off, so I will let them go for a reasonable price.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

DubStyle said:


> If you haven't bought a set, I purchased a lightly used Revolt with fenders. I'm taking them off, so I will let them go for a reasonable price.


Sounds good I'll DM you.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in the process of enlightening my Revolt to embiggen my performance. Ordered the SL seatpost. The comp one that came stock is nice and compliant, but maybe the lighter one is too. 

Also on the docket is a headset, axles, compression plug, and maybe some wheels later in the season.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Volsung said:


> I'm in the process of enlightening my Revolt to embiggen my performance. Ordered the SL seatpost. The comp one that came stock is nice and compliant, but maybe the lighter one is too.
> 
> Also on the docket is a headset, axles, compression plug, and maybe some wheels later in the season.


What's a compression plug?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

yetilicious said:


> What's a compression plug?


A little insert into the steerer tube of the carbon fork that let's you clamp a stem down without crushing the fork.

It's also the stupidest way to save weight, but since Giant spec'd a 175g stem on a $3500 Ultegra bike, I might be removing a ridiculously heavy part.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

*Updates on my revolt*

Improvements on my revolt:

1. power saddle (original saddle was good in gravel but not so good on paved roads)
2. RD with clutch for bumpy terrains
3. Carbon wheels (I bought the original giant carbon a set from a friend for $400 - crazy deal)

Still loving the bike!

Next upgrades:
Lighter cassette (I was thinking SRAM 11-32 - it is wicked light!)
Crankset Ultegra 50-34 or Quarq GXP 50-34 as well


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

On last nights 15 mile ride (mostly road) I realized I'd not be able to tolerate the factory saddle much longer. I don't know where to start on looking for a new one.

Do you have prior experience with the one you chose? What size did you get?



LuisDF said:


> Improvements on my revolt:
> 
> 1. power saddle (original saddle was good in gravel but not so good on paved roads)


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

That is the saddle I have on my road bike so I just got the same one for the gravel bike.

9/10 of my friends ride power saddle - I am 175 6 feet and I used the 143mm.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

biglmbass said:


> On last nights 15 mile ride (mostly road) I realized I'd not be able to tolerate the factory saddle much longer. I don't know where to start on looking for a new one.
> 
> Do you have prior experience with the one you chose? What size did you get?


Find a shop that does seat bone measurements. This is the best thing I've done ever! There are so many options, but until you know which width you need, you will be wasting money.


----------



## Fyrmedic510 (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont see a whole lot about people running 650b/27.5 wheels on the Revolt. Anyone have experience with this? Or what size tires fit? 

I test rode a M/L and was very happy with it. I have it narrowed to this bike, a Hakka MX or a Norco Search XR. I think value wise the Revolt is hard to beat. I am looking for a bike to ride about 50/50 road and gravel and fire road.


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

Fyrmedic510 said:


> I dont see a whole lot about people running 650b/27.5 wheels on the Revolt. Anyone have experience with this? Or what size tires fit?












I can give you my opinion because I regularly switch my cxr1 (that I use for road and light gravel) by DT Swiss GR 1600 27,5 (gravel, offroad and travel).

With the 650b you gain in comfort, steering precision (offroad) and you can really ride on rough roads without apprehension.

I currently have Wtb venture 47s inflated to 30/35psi that are 48.5mm wide (internal width of the rim 24mm), at the rear it's a bit narrow so I don't know if we can go bigger?

I'd like to try the Wtb Sendero which have a pretty aggressive profile...nobody has ever ridden this in 650b on a Revolt?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I pulled my seatpost out to replace it with the SL yesterday. I had to shake the dust and grit out of my frame from a race last October. I might go back with a brush to get more out.


----------



## LuisDF (Oct 1, 2019)

Volsung said:


> I pulled my seatpost out to replace it with the SL yesterday. I had to shake the dust and grit out of my frame from a race last October. I might go back with a brush to get more out.


I have notice that as well - Also, the plug thingy at the bottom does a POOR job draining water/dust/sand/dirt/mud. My FD cable got stuck a few weeks ago cause of that.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally after waiting two weeks my eBay purchase showed up. An orange 2019 Advance 2. I would have purchased a 2020 since they were all over the place. The new colors did not appeal to me. You are always skeptical when the ad says "Like New" when you bid or buy now. Anyhow, $1600, I got a brand new bike, $90 Giant electronic pump, some super nice lights and fenders, which are going out to SoCal. The tear down went easy, the connect is a joke! It works, but that addition to the stem... WTF??? The build NOT SO SMOOTH!!! All the normal stuff was cool until I had to install the Di2 cable through the chain stay. 2.5 hours later I managed to wiggle a limp noodle through a hole slight larger than the end. LoL

Build:
Ultegra Di2 levers with hydraulic brakes, RX rear derailleur
GRX crankset 46/30
Giant 90mm 6* stem with Easton EC70 AX bars
Carbon Speed hoops laced to SRAM 900 hubs
Donnelly Strada USH for this ride - typically Vittoria Torreno Dry
ERGON - Pro Saddle

41 mile test ride - smooth packed roads with gluey muck in shady places.








All cleaned up








First ride was good, I heard some weird sounds coming from my bike. I wasn't sure if it was from the overspray in the mucky water or seat post. The post was exactly where I set it during the build.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

@dubstyle are you using the oem saddle? Besides being uncomfortable on my 0, it made a bunch of noise and I swapped it out with a WTB somethingn I had in the garage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

yetilicious said:


> @dubstyle are you using the oem saddle? Besides being uncomfortable on my 0, it made a bunch of noise and I swapped it out with a WTB somethingn I had in the garage.


No, I'm riding my Ergon Pro. I think the sounds might have been my cleats coming loose. LMBO. Yesterday I got dressed to take a spin, my right foot was clanking around. I got about 21 miles in and my left foot had a screw loose. Plus there might have been some of that sticky concrete style mud forming in my jockey wheels. I'll try and find you a box today or tomorrow. Odd shape causes the fender not to fit in a standard box and I hate paying to ship cardboard.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

I finally burned through the Maxxis Ramblers on my Revolt. Has anyone tried to squeeze a pair of WTB Riddler's (I'm thinking 45c) on this frame?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I have comfortable clearance on my 43mm Resolutes on the stock rims.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 6' and ride a 2011 Giant Anthem 29 Large.

Would the M/L revolt size be good for me?


----------



## FrankM1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm 6' and ride a 2011 Giant Anthem 29 Large.
> 
> Would the M/L revolt size be good for me?


According to Giant website the M/L is good to 6'1", I would personally go with Large, since you're right in the middle of the L chart. I personally have a Large and I'm 5'11".
The geometry of the L suited me better.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Which Giant rack from the giant website fits the revolt advance frame?

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/racks


----------



## Nobster (May 27, 2019)

Hello, mine is a specific one for the revolut. the mounts are hidden on the frame.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a new left over 2019 Advance Revolt 0 for $2,800. Is that a good deal?


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I found a new left over 2019 Advance Revolt 0 for $2,800. Is that a good deal?


Yes


----------



## josborn99 (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anyone found a bikepacking bar bag or cradle system that works with the Revolt? Liked the Salsa Anything Cradle but didn't know if it would fit with the center brake reservoir. Want something that doesn't get in the way of the cables.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

josborn99 said:


> Has anyone found a bikepacking bar bag or cradle system that works with the Revolt? Liked the Salsa Anything Cradle but didn't know if it would fit with the center brake reservoir. Want something that doesn't get in the way of the cables.


Isnt there a front rack that attaches to the front fork?


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

LD001 said:


> I ordered a Giant Revolt Advanced 0 and swapped out the Giant wheels for a set of Roval Terra CLX wheels with Compass Barlow tires. Should be here in a couple of days. Since this thread gave me some good info on this bike I will share my experiences and some pics here soon.


LD....how the Roval Terra CLX's doing on the Revolt? Thinking of making the CXR my Road Training Wheels and CLX for Gravel Rides.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

has anyone had the chance to ride an Advanced 1 2020?

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/revolt-advanced-1-2020

Any thoughts/impressions?

Thanks!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> has anyone had the chance to ride an Advanced 1 2020?
> 
> ...


I have a 2019 Adv1 Same bike, no changes. Awesome ride. Comfortable.....


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> has anyone had the chance to ride an Advanced 1 2020?
> 
> ...


I just bought a Defy in Wine Purple, fantastic color!! (I also still love my metallic orange Revolt, life is too short for boring colors!)


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks, I do love the colour. I used to have the orange 2019 model and absolutely loved it. Unfortunately I only got to ride it for a couple of months before they stole it.


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> I have a 2019 Adv1 Same bike, no changes. Awesome ride. Comfortable.....


Thanks! I used to have a Revolt 2 2019 and it was pretty good!


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

rides4beer said:


> I just bought a Defy in Wine Purple, fantastic color!! (I also still love my metallic orange Revolt, life is too short for boring colors!)
> 
> View attachment 1313543
> 
> ...


Breathtaking colour and gorgeous bike, congrats!


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Thanks, I do love the colour. I used to have the orange 2019 model and absolutely loved it. Unfortunately I only got to ride it for a couple of months before they stole it.


That sucks, sometimes I really hate people.  They had just come out with the 2020 models, and when I saw they dropped the orange, I ordered one, such a great color.



GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> Breathtaking colour and gorgeous bike, congrats!


Thanks! I'm loving it, especially the di2, now I need to upgrade the Revolt! :thumbsup:


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

rides4beer said:


> That sucks, sometimes I really hate people.  They had just come out with the 2020 models, and when I saw they dropped the orange, I ordered one, such a great color.
> 
> Thanks! I'm loving it, especially the di2, now I need to upgrade the Revolt! :thumbsup:


That metallic orange in the sunshine was simply breathtaking! On my 2019 Revolt Advanced 2 I had swapped the wheels. The hybrid braking system was not too good looking but at least riding on the brake hoods was very comfortable, given the absence of the fluid resevoirs.


----------



## skilikeme (Jul 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the max saddle height is on a size Large? I wish Giant was a little more detailed in their measurements sometimes  Thank you!


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

It depends on the saddle your are using, because different saddles have different stack heights. But I would say the max is 80-81 cm on size L


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

GiantBMCSpecialized said:


> That metallic orange in the sunshine was simply breathtaking! On my 2019 Revolt Advanced 2 I had swapped the wheels. The hybrid braking system was not too good looking but at least riding on the brake hoods was very comfortable, given the absence of the fluid resevoirs.


It really is, I love it! When I bought it, the shop had a set of take-off 105 hydro levers, so I had them swap out the Conduct system before I took delivery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Basshunter (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone have any recommendations for some clip on fenders for the Revolt? I am running a stock 2019 Advanced2. We have just a short window of time that I would want/need to ride fenders so not wanting to put on the Revolt specific fender set. I have looked online and there are so many options I feel like I would just be throwing a dart at the wall by picking something. Hoping someone has a set that they like and works well for the Revolt. TIA...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

https://www.rei.com/product/162206/...ta18aJvqSFft6n3HJbQaAmmBEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds these look good.


----------



## josborn99 (Feb 12, 2012)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Gonna give this trendy bikepacking thing a go. So far I've learned that you can easily transform a light and nimble bike into a heavy and cumbersome bike.


What is your feedback on using it for bikepacking? Have been wanting to go the same route. Finding a bar bag that fits on the front is a struggle.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

josborn99 said:


> What is your feedback on using it for bikepacking? Have been wanting to go the same route. Finding a bar bag that fits on the front is a struggle.


Was quite fun. I did a cross-Michigan tour and a few overnighters last summer. Packing enough but not too much is a learning process, but the Revolt handled it just fine. Planning to do a lot more this year.

I've slightly evolved my setup since that pic. 42mm Specialized Pathfinders are fantastic all-around tires. I'm using a different top tube bag and a different dry bag for the bars. And I bought a couple really nice but really expensive side-entry bottle cages to better use bottles w/ the frame bag. I may try a few of the "Anything Cage" type things to carry stuff on the fork legs this year.

The Revolt isn't holding me back at all. My biggest challenge is carving time away from the family for overnighters.


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

It's been a couple hundred miles since I built my Revolt up. I recently added Byway 44s to it. I thought I was getting steering input because of the fork geometry. Then I tested my Torreno Drys on my Checkpoint, same thing! Ditched them for the supple life!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

josborn99 said:


> What is your feedback on using it for bikepacking? Have been wanting to go the same route. Finding a bar bag that fits on the front is a struggle.


Came across the Tribulus mini-Endover recently. Might work if its width fits between your bar distance. Dropbar setup vid on Youtube.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Has anyone run a 45mm 700c tire on a carbon Revolt with a 1x drive? Possible?


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

*Newbie*

Hi there from Lockdown UK,
Just signed up so hoping to pick up advice and tips as I hit the singletracks & trails again after a good few years away on my new bike once the isolation rules are eased.
Picked up an as new 2019 Revolt Advanced 2 that the previous owner had upgraded from 105/Conduct to GRX 800/600 & Hunt 4Season wheels.
Had previously looked at the 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 but struggled to locate one in the UK at the time then started looking at the 2020 models until this particular bike came up with GRX for a sweet price.
Love the colour!


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice bike. How does it ride with those wheels? I am thinking to buy the same ones. The originals are heavy (2kgs). Cheers!


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

jaime vd said:


> Nice bike. How does it ride with those wheels? I am thinking to buy the same ones. The originals are heavy (2kgs). Cheers!


Thanks! Very pleased with it. Just a shame timing hasn't been great to be able to use it.
The Hunt wheels seem great based on the little use I've had.
They're light at around 1600g and strong and seem to offer a good ride. Definite improvement on the stock rims.
When I was toying with the Revolt Advanced 0 the carbon wheels were a definite draw but in hindsight with my sensible hat on alloy rims are probably safer for my wallet whilst I get rehoning my single track skills!
And there's plenty left in the original budget for potentially more parts after picking this bike up for a steal! Though to be fair to the first owner he has made some considered and great choices.


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone set their bike up with a 1x SRAM axs ETap? I am considering a 12 speed mullet setup. Anyone have thoughts on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happybiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice bike mhon72, I was watching that on eBay, I knew someone was going to get an awesome bike. That orange is definitely the best colour and the upgrades make the spec perfect.

Does anyone know when the 2021 bikes will be revealed, I'm wondering if they'll have GRX, that's the logical group to fit surely?


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

happybiker said:


> Nice bike mhon72, I was watching that on eBay, I knew someone was going to get an awesome bike. That orange is definitely the best colour and the upgrades make the spec perfect.
> 
> Does anyone know when the 2021 bikes will be revealed, I'm wondering if they'll have GRX, that's the logical group to fit surely?


Thanks!
I was surprised it only went for the price I got it for. After speaking to the seller a bit of a bargain!
The orange is definitely different to the black of the 0 models I was looking at. It certainly pops!!
The spec for me is perfect bar I might need a longer stem than the stock 100mm one and still going through pedal choices: XT SPDs or XT SPD Trail?
I probably will look to get a set of 650b Hunts and run some gnarlier rubber.

I would hopefully imagine Giant will switch to GRX for 2021 but I guess it depends if they can get ready supplies from Shimano. My predictions look like:
Advanced Pro running full GRX Di2 groupset - if they can overcome the front derailleur cable routing "issues."
Advanced 0 running a full GRX 800 groupset with carbon wheels 
Advanced 1 will continue with SRAM 1X Apex with alloy wheels
Advanced 2 running GRX 800/600/400 11 speed components with alloy wheels
Advanced 3 running GRX 400/600 10 speed components with alloy wheels
Time wise they normally get released during the late summer but with the COVID-19 situation this could all change.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

mhon72 said:


> Hi there from Lockdown UK,
> Just signed up so hoping to pick up advice and tips as I hit the singletracks & trails again after a good few years away on my new bike once the isolation rules are eased.
> Picked up an as new 2019 Revolt Advanced 2 that the previous owner had upgraded from 105/Conduct to GRX 800/600 & Hunt 4Season wheels.
> Had previously looked at the 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 but struggled to locate one in the UK at the time then started looking at the 2020 models until this particular bike came up with GRX for a sweet price.
> Love the colour!]


Nice score! The 2020s had come out when I got mine, but couldn't pass up the orange, it's the best! Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

jaime vd said:


> Nice bike. How does it ride with those wheels? I am thinking to buy the same ones. The originals are heavy (2kgs). Cheers!


I just went through the same upgrade - GRX at the rear and new Wheels. I wanted alloy wheels so got Boyd CCC wide rims today. GRX was a good upgrade so far - I didn't do the front mech though.

All weights with Tyres, Sealant, Cassette, Rotors. 
Old rear - 2160g
Old front - 1626g

New Rear - 1860g
New Front - 1626g

Only differences are new rotors (Dura Ace cause I couldn't get anything else). I moved over the cassette and tires etc. The advertised weight of the wheels is around 1515gr.

Removing the conduit brakes was a challenge but everything was DIY. Some warning for those upgrading: 
- The wiring is internally routing with slip cables so remove cables always pulling to the front. 
- For the back der. cable I had to remove the cable cover under the bottom bracket and play around. 
- It was an generally easy job because I didn't do anything with the bottom bracket -- that part doesn't look fun.










EDIT - Sorry the bike packing pick isn't mine but I can't figure out how to remove it. I grabbed that from ebay a while ago -- bikepacking is on my list next!


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice work. I see you went with the GRX 800 brakes & levers. 
I'm quite glad the previous owner did all the conversion work!! 
Not had a chance to weigh each wheel/tyre combo.
Just waiting on some XT MT800 Icetech rotors to arrive to replace the screechy Avids on there at the moment.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

mhon72 said:


> Nice work. I see you went with the GRX 800 brakes & levers.
> I'm quite glad the previous owner did all the conversion work!! 
> Not had a chance to weigh each wheel/tyre combo.
> Just waiting on some XT MT800 Icetech rotors to arrive to replace the screechy Avids on there at the moment.


It is a great bike. I'm surprised they aren't much more popular.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone ride this actively on the road with a spare wheelset? What do you think of it?

Also, is it just a matter of swapping the wheels if I were to go Road on this? Or something needs to be adjusted?

Im a roadie first but Im looking to discover more place and roads this summer. Im missing a ton of quiet roads. 

Looking to sell my Fatbike after 4yrs. While I can get rolling on the Fatbike, I wish I had something more agile and lighter so I can get further on my routes. Carrying 30lbs is pretty taxing after 4hrs. 

I thought I had my heart set on the Topstone but it has some quirk on the wheels where you have to re-dish? Not sure what that was, but seems like a huge limiter


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

KantoBoy said:


> Does anyone ride this actively on the road with a spare wheelset? What do you think of it?
> 
> Also, is it just a matter of swapping the wheels if I were to go Road on this? Or something needs to be adjusted?
> 
> ...


I picked up a spare OEM Wheelset from another Revolt. Put some 30mm WTB slicks on there. Honestly, I am doing more Road than Gravel right now. Only downside, I have the Revolt 1 with a 1x Drivetrain, not the greatest for road riding, cannot keep same pace a buddy on his road bike on some climbs. But does not stop me............


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> Does anyone ride this actively on the road with a spare wheelset? What do you think of it?


Most of my riding is on the road - I live in NJ so its kind of difficult to get anywhere where there's decent gravel.

I'm toying with buying a second set of wheels just for the road but for now I just run Schwalbe g-One speed tires and its working well. I think (and watched a GCN video) that there's probably a 3-5% speed difference with a road bike.

Depending on where you live, and your gravel, you may be able to get away with one wheelset -- changing the tires for key events where you really care.

Just pull the trigger


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

sxr-racer said:


> I picked up a spare OEM Wheelset from another Revolt. Put some 30mm WTB slicks on there.


Which wheels -- how much approx? I ask because I could sell mine


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

sxr-racer said:


> I picked up a spare OEM Wheelset from another Revolt. Put some 30mm WTB slicks on there. Honestly, I am doing more Road than Gravel right now. Only downside, I have the Revolt 1 with a 1x Drivetrain, not the greatest for road riding, cannot keep same pace a buddy on his road bike on some climbs. But does not stop me............


Thanks. And this is just a matter of swapping correct? No adjustment that's needed if I wanted to go road-gravel and vice versa?

Also, Giant uses the same grade of carbon on all models correct? They list "Advanced grade composite" for all carbon versions

Im looking to get a 2nd wheelset, although I think itll be for gravel use only. Some deep 40-45mms. I still dont want to let go of my road roots. The gravel roads around me are pretty mix - hard pack, loose, some mud, etc


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

Just swapping out as needed - no redishing. I did have to buy new center lock rotors for my new wheelset.



KantoBoy said:


> Also, Giant uses the same grade of carbon on all models correct? They list "Advanced grade composite" for all carbon versions


Yes. That's one of the reasons why many people, including me, bought the Advanced 2 and upgraded as needed.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

sxr-racer said:


> I picked up a spare OEM Wheelset from another Revolt. Put some 30mm WTB slicks on there. Honestly, I am doing more Road than Gravel right now. Only downside, I have the Revolt 1 with a 1x Drivetrain, not the greatest for road riding, cannot keep same pace a buddy on his road bike on some climbs. But does not stop me............


Seems like a winner. I have to unload a bike right now and hoping that goes through quickly.

I have a shop willing to save me the tax (13.5% in Canada), wondering what deals everyone got? Im eyeing the Advanced 2 unless someone can give me an "offer I cant refuse" for a 2019 Advanced 0. I dont know WHY they thought the Teal was something everyone would like...and even that, why 1 colour only?!


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

I used to throw a set of road wheels on the Revolt all the time. In my case I sometimes would have to adjust the disc brake calipers, but that must be something related to the wheels/rotors. Now that I have a new road bike, I am putting different gravel tires on my second set of wheels instead.

I was looking at the Topstone as well, but having to get all my wheels redished, and not being able to swap wheel sets between bikes was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

KantoBoy said:


> Seems like a winner. I have to unload a bike right now and hoping that goes through quickly.
> 
> I have a shop willing to save me the tax (13.5% in Canada), wondering what deals everyone got? Im eyeing the Advanced 2 unless someone can give me an "offer I cant refuse" for a 2019 Advanced 0. I dont know WHY they thought the Teal was something everyone would like...and even that, why 1 colour only?!


The 2019 Advanced 0 is in black, if that is more appealing. I really dig the teal on my 2020.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> Does anyone ride this actively on the road with a spare wheelset? What do you think of it?
> 
> Also, is it just a matter of swapping the wheels if I were to go Road on this? Or something needs to be adjusted?
> 
> ...


That 6mm offset on the Topstone is a quirk but only an issue if you plan to swap wheels with other bikes.

One benefit of using the fatbike is it keeps you fit pedalling that extra weight!

I have got a set of Giant SLR1 with 32mm Gran Fondo fitted to a Defy Advanced Pro I was debating about trying out on the Revolt Advanced - but I am sat on the fence about sending the Defy back and changing it for a TCR now I have the Revolt.
Running 40mm G-Ones & Hunt 4Season wheels on the road certainly doesn't feel especially slow. My only thought with running a full road tyre is spinning out the top gear.
I am debating getting a set of 650b Hunt wheels to run some 50mm rubber for our muddier tracks here in the UK.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

kiwiscott said:


> Which wheels -- how much approx? I ask because I could sell mine


Same ones that come on the Revolts. PX-2's 
I think I paid around 200 with the 11-42 cassette and Rotors. Complete Takeoff.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

KantoBoy said:


> Thanks. And this is just a matter of swapping correct? No adjustment that's needed if I wanted to go road-gravel and vice versa?
> 
> Also, Giant uses the same grade of carbon on all models correct? They list "Advanced grade composite" for all carbon versions
> 
> Im looking to get a 2nd wheelset, although I think itll be for gravel use only. Some deep 40-45mms. I still dont want to let go of my road roots. The gravel roads around me are pretty mix - hard pack, loose, some mud, etc


Every once in a while I will swap and may have to slightly adjust the rear caliper. but that takes about 1 minute.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> Also, Giant uses the same grade of carbon on all models correct? They list "Advanced grade composite" for all carbon versions


The Revolt Advanced and Advanced Pro bikes all use the same grade of frame composites. 
The Advanced Pro uses an Overdrive2 fork which has larger tapered steerer. 1.25"-1.5" vs 1.125"-1.25"

I too was taken with the 2019 Revolt Advanced 0's spec and black colour scheme but couldn't find one in my size. The 2020 model has a marginally better spec with a carbon Praxis crankset & Maaxis tyres and the Teal is not bad looking.
In the end my 2019 Advanced 2 with GRX & Hunt wheel upgrades came up for sale which I scooped for a great price. The metallic orange is not a colour I would have picked if it was a road bike but it really suits it as a gravel bike.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Amazed on how quick the responses here. Why are MTBers easier to deal with? Wish the Road community was like this 

Anyway, onto selling a few things to fund this.

PS
If anyone wants to explain to me what the quirk with the Topstone wheels (need the dummy version). To my understanding, the wheels are offset to allow wider wheels because of the Kingpin suspense in the rear? Not sure if I grasped that correctly


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I run Maxis 32c road tires on my bike and ride probably 95% road in central PA. It’s a grate road bike. I love the lower gearing for the short little steep climbs here. It’s going to be perfect when I move back out west on the long canyon climbs. I am looking at doing the opposite of you. I want a second set of wheels for 40c dirt tires so I can explore more of the crappy gravel roads I have around here.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> If anyone wants to explain to me what the quirk with the Topstone wheels (need the dummy version). To my understanding, the wheels are offset to allow wider wheels because of the Kingpin suspense in the rear? Not sure if I grasped that correctly


Have a look at this video from Cannondale. 




Seems pretty logical and asks the question why other manufacturers do not use this and remove the need to dish wheels?


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

mhon72 said:


> The Revolt Advanced and Advanced Pro bikes all use the same grade of frame composites.
> The Advanced Pro uses an Overdrive2 fork which has larger tapered steerer. 1.25"-1.5" vs 1.125"-1.25"


That's not true. There are no Revolt's with overdrive2 forks. Both advanced and advanced pro comes overdrive fork. Frames are also the same. The difference is that the advanced pro model comes with a lighter seatpost.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

damond said:


> That's not true. There are no Revolt's with overdrive2 forks. Both advanced and advanced pro comes overdrive fork. Frames are also the same. The difference is that the advanced pro model comes with a lighter seatpost.


Thanks for the correction. I had assumed Giant would have applied this to the Revolt Pro as with their other Advanced Pro road bike ranges.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

mhon72 said:


> Have a look at this video from Cannondale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually this does make sense (especially when the main objective is for a shorter stays for the benefits stated in the video). Now by re-dishing, does that mean necessarily re-building the wheel?

Also, I'm planning to use a Shimano crank, what BB do I need to use?


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> Actually this does make sense (especially when the main objective is for a shorter stays for the benefits stated in the video). Now by re-dishing, does that mean necessarily re-building the wheel?
> 
> Also, I'm planning to use a Shimano crank, what BB do I need to use?


To redish 6mm would only require about 1.5 turns on each spoke.

Shimano cranks do not easily work with the Cannondale AI standard without some form of adaptor. That's why Cannondale use FSA and their own cranksets.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

mhon72 said:


> Have a look at this video from Cannondale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mhon72 said:


> To redish 6mm would only require about 1.5 turns on each spoke.
> 
> Shimano cranks do not easily work with the Cannondale AI standard without some form of adaptor. That's why Cannondale use FSA and their own cranksets.


Sorry, I meant Shimano cranks for the Revolt. I can put the C-dale talk to rest ?


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

KantoBoy said:


> Sorry, I meant Shimano cranks for the Revolt. I can put the C-dale talk to rest 😀


Got you.
The Revolt Advanced uses a BB86 pressfit.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

mhon72 said:


> Got you.
> The Revolt Advanced uses a BB86 pressfit.


Thanks!


----------



## js-mn (May 2, 2020)

*revolt advanced flawed paint question*

hello,

just picked up a 2020 revolt advanced 2 in gray beige yesterday. wondering if there is some sort of painting flaw on the underside of the top tube.

there is rough "edge" that you can feel and see at the interface between the beige paint and the dark gray stripe. the beige paint is slightly but definitely thicker, as if some decal or other filler should have been applied on top of the existing dark gray stripe to level things out.

this rough "edge" is found along the entire extent of the dark gray stripe on the underside of the top tube, including where it ends on the upper portions of the seat and steering tubes.

in contrast, the dark gray strip of the down tube seems normal -- relatively smooth at the paint interface.

my main concern is that the uneven paint interface will be a setup for the beige paint to peel. i imagine the roughness could be annoying when reaching for water bottles or carrying your bike on your shoulder.

it is difficult to photograph, pic taken where the stripe in question ends near steering tube -- the edge of the beige paint feels like you could start peeling it away with a fingernail if you wanted.

anyone else notice this on a 2020 or other year of the revolt? my assumption is that this is abnormal, but there no other revolts around to compare to at my LBS.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

trespasser said:


> Great thread, got loads of inputs from here.
> 
> My build in size L weighs in at 8.4 kg with cages & pedals.
> 
> ...


Wow can you list the spec on that. Woukd love to get mine that light


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone running 43c gravel kings? How is the clearance in the rear?


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone know what widh bars and length stem M/L revolt has as standard?


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

44cm bars and 100ml stem...it's written on their website.


----------



## Bmar560 (Dec 17, 2011)

have anyone compared this to the aspero ? 
I'll be doing more road than gravel. Giant is better value of course but the Aspero looks so cool.


----------



## ital4iandi (Sep 4, 2019)

Bmar560 said:


> have anyone compared this to the aspero ?
> I'll be doing more road than gravel. Giant is better value of course but the Aspero looks so cool.


The geometry is very different. The Aspero is aggressive in comparison.


----------



## Starks1 (May 5, 2020)

*Power meter options*

Hi everyone,

So what is the consensus on easiest/most affordable way to add a power meter? Would love to jump on the cheap L sided meter wagon. Those SRM pedals would be great but who knows when they will be available. If new cranks are needed then it looks like a new BB too.

Just want to see what everyone has done. Nothing definitive previously in the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Dock Rocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Starks1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So what is the consensus on easiest/most affordable way to add a power meter? Would love to jump on the cheap L sided meter wagon. Those SRM pedals would be great but who knows when they will be available. If new cranks are needed then it looks like a new BB too.
> 
> ...


I went with a stages. I have a revolt 1 so it's all SRAM stuff though. It's my second one and I love it. It's bulletproof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

pulser said:


> Anyone running 43c gravel kings? How is the clearance in the rear?


I had a set for a lil while, tons of clearance. I think Giant's 45mm recommendation is def conservative.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

pulser said:


> Anyone running 43c gravel kings? How is the clearance in the rear?


I have SK+'s on right now, there is at least 5mm of clearance on each side in the rear.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

Starks1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So what is the consensus on easiest/most affordable way to add a power meter? Would love to jump on the cheap L sided meter wagon. Those SRM pedals would be great but who knows when they will be available. If new cranks are needed then it looks like a new BB too.
> 
> ...


If you stick with the Praxis cranks, as far as left side power meters go I think you are limited to 4iiii. There is hack you could do with Favero Assioma pedals that make them work with mountain bike pedals/cleats, which I've done. It works, but the pod sticks out further than the crank arms so unless you are mostly riding dirt roads it is likely to take some rock strikes.


----------



## Starks1 (May 5, 2020)

mysticx said:


> If you stick with the Praxis cranks, as far as left side power meters go I think you are limited to 4iiii. There is hack you could do with Favero Assioma pedals that make them work with mountain bike pedals/cleats, which I've done. It works, but the pod sticks out further than the crank arms so unless you are mostly riding dirt roads it is likely to take some rock strikes.


Thanks.

I got through to 4iiii and apparently they don't have a left only option with the stock crank. Looks like I would need to do zayante plus m30 bb. I was considering the assiomas but by the time I get the two sets of pedals it's ~ $900 and then you still have the exposed pods that I wouldn't be comfortable using on my xc bike.

Zayante carbon with left only 4iiii is $745 plus install and available now which is tempting. I don't think any power spiders will work with the 48/32 gearing though so it's a bit expensive for left only but it is an upgrade and let's me change crank length.

Decisions decisions.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MRC (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi all, been giving these serious consideration for a while now. 

How do people find the bike on the road, compared to an endurance road bike? (say a Trek Domane, or Specialized Roubaix for comparison) 

I was originally looking at an endurance road bike, but the idea of strapping packs on and blasting down dirt roads for a day or two is super appealing. Tyre choice makes a big deal, clearly, but are you losing that much on the sealed surfaces? How about faster road rides with a lot of climbing?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

MRC said:


> Hi all, been giving these serious consideration for a while now.
> 
> How do people find the bike on the road, compared to an endurance road bike? (say a Trek Domane, or Specialized Roubaix for comparison)
> 
> I was originally looking at an endurance road bike, but the idea of strapping packs on and blasting down dirt roads for a day or two is super appealing. Tyre choice makes a big deal, clearly, but are you losing that much on the sealed surfaces? How about faster road rides with a lot of climbing?


You can search back for my post about road riding. I have been putting way more road rides lately on my Revolt 1. I picked up another wheelset and put 30mm slicks on it. Even with stock crosscuts, if you pump them up around 65lbs, it rides really well on the road.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

MRC said:


> Hi all, been giving these serious consideration for a while now.
> 
> How do people find the bike on the road, compared to an endurance road bike? (say a Trek Domane, or Specialized Roubaix for comparison)
> 
> I was originally looking at an endurance road bike, but the idea of strapping packs on and blasting down dirt roads for a day or two is super appealing. Tyre choice makes a big deal, clearly, but are you losing that much on the sealed surfaces? How about faster road rides with a lot of climbing?


I have two wheelsets and used to use the Revolt quite a bit on the road as well until I got a new road bike. I actually preferred it, and thought it rode better than, my previous road bike which was an endurance road bike. So, I wouldn't say you are losing much and I took the bike on plenty of climby rides with over 1,000ft elevation gain per 10 miles.

If you are mostly looking for a road bike and your gravel roads aren't too gnarly, I would take a real long look at the Domane though, as it has clearance for 38c's.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

MRC said:


> Hi all, been giving these serious consideration for a while now.
> 
> How do people find the bike on the road, compared to an endurance road bike? (say a Trek Domane, or Specialized Roubaix for comparison)
> 
> I was originally looking at an endurance road bike, but the idea of strapping packs on and blasting down dirt roads for a day or two is super appealing. Tyre choice makes a big deal, clearly, but are you losing that much on the sealed surfaces? How about faster road rides with a lot of climbing?


I bought a 2020 Defy Advanced Pro 1 last year and recently bought the Revolt Advanced 2 with GRX and other upgrades.
The Revolt runs on tubeless Hunt wheels with 40mm G-Ones runs quite well on the road but unfortunately not been able to swap in the SLR1 carbon road wheels & 32mm tyres for comparison as the Defy runs SRAM Force AXS which is amazing.
The Defy is a 1kg lighter and steers a bit sharper than the Revolt due to the steeper steering angles and reduced fork trail. In comparison the Revolt just feels a little more relaxed (slower?) which is more beneficial and confident when off-roading.
I love the Defy but now debating sending it back for a new 2021 TCR which would 
offer a bit more difference to the Revolt - only issue is no SRAM AXS on the Pro models.


----------



## MRC (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for that. Yeah, the 2020 Domane is the contender on the road side, however, lacks the ability to bolt stuff onto the frame for any bike packing adventures. Need to sling a leg over both of them properly!


----------



## schorsh (May 9, 2020)

Hi, i'm in the market for a new gravelbike and focused on the revolt 0. The only thing that keeps me wondering is the seattubelength. The chart says 53cm for size XL. Since i'm 190cm and have a 95cm inseam that seams short... On an retailer-site i found an alternative geo-chart that said 58,5cm, can amyone with an size xl confirm that seattubelength is only 53cm?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

It's hella sloped to expose more flexy seatpost.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

schorsh said:


> Hi, i'm in the market for a new gravelbike and focused on the revolt 0. The only thing that keeps me wondering is the seattubelength. The chart says 53cm for size XL. Since i'm 190cm and have a 95cm inseam that seams short... On an retailer-site i found an alternative geo-chart that said 58,5cm, can amyone with an size xl confirm that seattubelength is only 53cm?


The XL does indeed have a 53cm length seat tube. 
This is the compact frame geometry Giant uses which means a longer exposed seatpost for comfort.
Also means a lighter & stronger frame.
The top tube length and reach is an important consideration. 
Check the sizing chart.https://images.giant-bicycles.com/b_white,c_pad,h_1000,q_80/jnyv5ubxglykgjre5uwo/sizingsheet.jpg


----------



## Z_Genius (May 10, 2020)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Gonna give this trendy bikepacking thing a go. So far I've learned that you can easily transform a light and nimble bike into a heavy and cumbersome bike.


Do you have any issues with ghost shifts? I have them constantly, even when my handlebar bag only lightly touches the cables (which seems inevitable since they come out of the front of the head tube). Any tips? It's driving me mad.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

That happens because the housing gets "loose" in the headtube port. You should cut them slightly shorter so that they get tensioned even with the handlebar bag.

Or you can upgrade it to Di2


----------



## js-mn (May 2, 2020)

Starks1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got through to 4iiii and apparently they don't have a left only option with the stock crank. Looks like I would need to do zayante plus m30 bb. I was considering the assiomas but by the time I get the two sets of pedals it's ~ $900 and then you still have the exposed pods that I wouldn't be comfortable using on my xc bike.
> 
> ...


i must have missed what your stock crank is (or which revolt you ride.) praxis zayante or alba or something else?

4iiii (and also power meter city as another example) list praxis zayante m30 (carbon) as an option -- BUT it is just for the factory install -- you send your crank arm to 4iiii, they stick it on, and then send it back.

they do also sell left crank arms with the power meter already installed for several different cranks, just not for the praxis cranksets.

FWIW, i don't have my revolt yet -- i have an advanced 0 on the way, i briefly had an advanced 2 that was awesome but had to go back and i cannot seem to get another locally. i plan to just ride my assiomas as road pedals initially for power.


----------



## Starks1 (May 5, 2020)

js-mn said:


> hmmm. 4iiii (and also power meter city as another example) list praxis zayante m30 (carbon) as an option -- BUT it is just for the factory install -- you send your crank arm to 4iiii, they stick it on, and then send it back.
> 
> they do also sell left crank arms with the power meter already installed for several different cranks, just not for praxis cranksets.
> 
> ...


Sorry the way I wrote that was confusing, I meant install of the cranks/bb with the ride ready 4iiii left crank.

I decided against the m30 cranks after more research. Seems m30 is not an ideal solution for bb86 due to the lack of diameter for appropriate bearing. Hambini described things in detail and it all made sense.

I then ordered a set of backordered 105's with dual 4iiii power before learning from gplama about the inherent issues with shimano crank power meters. So I canceled that and decided I was jumping through crazy hoops for all of this just to avoid buying a new pair of shoes. Went with refurb vector 3 pedals and got gxp force 22 cranks to address my crank length issue without needing a new BB. Can change the spider out if i really need the subcompact gearing down the road.

Hopefully everything works out!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mowmonster (Sep 28, 2012)

Quick Favor: Can someone post a few pictures of their Revolt in XL? I'm curious how far up the seatstays come up the seat tube on the XL. (I'm 6'3"). Being tall my one hesitation on the compact road design is that the bike can look funny in this regard.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

mowmonster said:


> Quick Favor: Can someone post a few pictures of their Revolt in XL? I'm curious how far up the seatstays come up the seat tube on the XL. (I'm 6'3"). Being tall my one hesitation on the compact road design is that the bike can look funny in this regard.


XL size frames based on road bike design are always going to look like garden gates.
To be fair the Compact Frame Geometry hides this better than most than a conventional diamond frame design.









Have you been sized up on one as the Sizing Charts as a rough guide suggest an L may be better.

https://images.giant-bicycles.com/b_white,c_pad,h_1000,q_80/jnyv5ubxglykgjre5uwo/sizingsheet.jpg

Going for the smaller frame makes it lighter & stronger as well as offering better standover clearance. Bear in mind the D-Fuse seatpost is 400mm long and needs a decent amount exposed to benefit from its flex.


----------



## mowmonster (Sep 28, 2012)

@mhon72 TY! 

A couple of thoughts. Who ever takes the pictures of Giants bikes for their website needs to be fired. For some reason the stock pictures do not do their bikes justice. The picture you posted is gorgeous (and I don't really geek out to roadie stuff in general). Second, the bike looks really good as well in terms of sizing/geometry. I was going to pull the trigger on Giant Defy a few years back and then saw a Defy in my LBS getting serviced and the balance of the rear triangle size compared to the rest of the bike turned me off. It just looked funny and undersized. 

Sizing: I hear what you are saying but, in general fit/bike set up, I like as little steerer tube as possible. The front end of the bike gets flexy when you lean and throw the bike into corners. Thank you for posting.


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

mowmonster said:


> @mhon72 TY!
> 
> A couple of thoughts. Who ever takes the pictures of Giants bikes for their website needs to be fired. For some reason the stock pictures do not do their bikes justice. The picture you posted is gorgeous (and I don't really geek out to roadie stuff in general). Second, the bike looks really good as well in terms of sizing/geometry. I was going to pull the trigger on Giant Defy a few years back and then saw a Defy in my LBS getting serviced and the balance of the rear triangle size compared to the rest of the bike turned me off. It just looked funny and undersized.
> 
> Sizing: I hear what you are saying but, in general fit/bike set up, I like as little steerer tube as possible. The front end of the bike gets flexy when you lean and throw the bike into corners. Thank you for posting.


No worries.
I googled that picture from an ad for an XL bike:
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2626345/?page=0&lastredirect
I was surprised myself how the proportions seem different to an XL Defy.

Unfortunately Giant don't use the oversized OD2 headset & fork with this model. However, I can't say I notice flex when cornering on my ML with a 10mm spacer and that's with a 120mm stem. 
Definitely try to get a ride of both sizes as I was on the cusp of getting an L but went smaller based on the better ride from having a shorter seat tube.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

mowmonster said:


> @mhon72 TY!
> 
> A couple of thoughts. Who ever takes the pictures of Giants bikes for their website needs to be fired. For some reason the stock pictures do not do their bikes justice. The picture you posted is gorgeous (and I don't really geek out to roadie stuff in general). Second, the bike looks really good as well in terms of sizing/geometry. I was going to pull the trigger on Giant Defy a few years back and then saw a Defy in my LBS getting serviced and the balance of the rear triangle size compared to the rest of the bike turned me off. It just looked funny and undersized.
> 
> Sizing: I hear what you are saying but, in general fit/bike set up, I like as little steerer tube as possible. The front end of the bike gets flexy when you lean and throw the bike into corners. Thank you for posting.























Same Color, Not as good as the one he posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey all, I'm having trouble with installing a new shift cable on my Advanced 2. The internal sleeve came loose as I was swapping it out (user error for sure), and now I can't get the cable or the sleeve attached again. Any ideas? I'm really at a loss here.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

Front or Rear? I removed the bottom bracket cover where I could access the sleeves. And feed from the bottom bracket up to the front or to the rear.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry, this is the rear, at the end of the chainstay. I've got that cover open and even pulled the crank to get a better look at what's going on down there. I pulled a new inner sleeve from the headtube to the BB, but I can't get it connected to the end of the chainstay.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m not sure the existing one was connected all the way to the rear - just to the bottom bracket cover ‘thing’. From there it just was open. For the rear brake I removed the rubber bung but I can’t recall the derailleur price I’m sorry - it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

can you fish it from the rear to try and get it lined back up?


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

sxr-racer said:


> can you fish it from the rear to try and get it lined back up?


Snap I remember now...... I did exactly this. I took a piece of old cable and feed it from the rear derailleur cable hole. Then, taped the new wire to the old wire and pulled back through. I removed the plastic sheath from the back of the bike.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, all. Yes, that's exactly the issue. I tried fishing it from the rear, but that cable sheath is too narrow to fit a taped cable through.









How did you remove it? I tried to pick mine out, but it seems bonded to the frame.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm about ready to drill that bit out...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

can you get the sleeve to move any?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

No, it's stuck in place. I'm thinking of drilling out that inner hole so I can tape two cables together and pull them out. I have a jagwire housing cap with a thin cable sheath that I think could fit in there after I widen that hole a little bit.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally got it. I managed to pull that housing stop by hitting it gently with my power drill. Popped that out and was able to fish the cable through. Phew. I'm a newb to internal routing, so I'll chalk this one up to ye olde learning curve.


----------



## EP3RR (Mar 2, 2015)

Heres my MY20 Revolt Advanced Pro Force. Been waiting for this bike for quite some time, super stoked to ride it.

In comparison, I had a MY18 TCX Advanced SX and a MY18 TCR Advanced 1. I liked how the TCX felt when it comes to corning, and the 40c tires. However the TCR I felt was more comfortable, it was easier for me to "settle-in" the bike. And I liked the speed, but pure road wasn't my goal.

This new Revolt is pretty damn sweet, fast and comfortable. I find slow speed tight cornering a slight bit sloppy, but it's fine.

This is my first time using eTap AXS, and it's a very nice setup. It's making me contemplate getting the AXS upgrade kit for the Trance Adv

This bike is such a great value for what you're getting. I'm very happy I got the Revolt over the TCX.


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

@EP3RR 
Sharp looking ride. What model is the seat bag & the light around the seat post? I've had a hard time finding a light with a flat base (vs concave) that would more easily mount to the flattened D shape or the Revolt post.


----------



## EP3RR (Mar 2, 2015)

biglmbass said:


> @EP3RR
> Sharp looking ride. What model is the seat bag & the light around the seat post? I've had a hard time finding a light with a flat base (vs concave) that would more easily mount to the flattened D shape or the Revolt post.


Thanks!

The seat bag is https://www.evocsports.com/products/accessories/saddle-bag

And the tail light is a Giant Numen Plus Spark TL. It's INSANELY bright, like stupidly bright. I tried looking on giants website, but looks to be gone. Try a LBS. However, I HIGHLY recommend this tail light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone else know if *a good rear light that has a flat base* to enable seatpost mounting on D-Fuse, d-shaped, post. The one mentioned below is no longer available.

Thanks, EP3RR for the saddle bag link. Been thinking on a bag w' more capacity than my current one.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

biglmbass said:


> Anyone else know if *a good rear light that has a flat base* to enable seatpost mounting on D-Fuse, d-shaped, post. The one mentioned below is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks, EP3RR for the saddle bag link. Been thinking on a bag w' more capacity than my current one.


I use the garman Varia Light/Radar (Do a good bit of road riding also). No issues mounting it. Also the Bontrager Flare R works really well.


----------



## EP3RR (Mar 2, 2015)

biglmbass said:


> Anyone else know if *a good rear light that has a flat base* to enable seatpost mounting on D-Fuse, d-shaped, post. The one mentioned below is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks, EP3RR for the saddle bag link. Been thinking on a bag w' more capacity than my current one.


I think they have a smaller version of the same light. Just little smaller, which for being this bright, I really wouldn't worry about the size. Heck, I could go for a smaller one (I wish that's what she said)

I also had a Bontrager Flare, but found it wasn't bright enough for daytime riding, and doesn't cover as big of angles. Being visible from the side is important to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

biglmbass said:


> Anyone else know if *a good rear light that has a flat base* to enable seatpost mounting on D-Fuse, d-shaped, post. The one mentioned below is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks, EP3RR for the saddle bag link. Been thinking on a bag w' more capacity than my current one.


My Bontrager flare RT mounts to the seatpost just fine.


----------



## jasonaknight (May 22, 2020)

Hi all. New to this thread, so please go easy.
I am considering a Giant Revolt Advanced 2 (2019) in orange, as my LBS is running a special for the ZA Rand equivalent of $1,500. In order to get rid of the Giant Conduct system, I'd like to know if I can fit the Shimano GRX 810 1x11 kit (for $1000), and if there would be any issues with cassette or BB? Many thanks


----------



## trespasser (Feb 25, 2010)

olibluegoat said:


> Wow can you list the spec on that. Woukd love to get mine that light


Base model: Giant Revolt Advanced 1 (2019)	
Size: L (I'm 6'2"with 33" inseam)

UPDATES:	
Wheels: Light Bicycle AR36 (w/ DT 240 hubs)
Tires: Conti Terra Speed 700x40
Rotors: Sram centerline R (160 mm)
Cassette: XG-1195 (10-42t)
Derailleur: Force 1
Levers+brakes:	Force 1
Crankset: Force 1 GXP, 40t (175 mm) 
Handle bars:	Easton EC70 AX Carbon
Stem: Easton EA90
Saddle: Prologo Dimension NDR TiroX 143
Pedals: Shimano XTR PD-M9100


----------



## gijom (May 23, 2020)

kiwiscott said:


> Snap I remember now...... I did exactly this. I took a piece of old cable and feed it from the rear derailleur cable hole. Then, taped the new wire to the old wire and pulled back through. I removed the plastic sheath from the back of the bike.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Hello kiwiscott, your posts come extremely timely.  I am going nuts with the same issue: I cannot get the cable to get out of the chainstay through the tiny hole. Did you remve the part inside the frame with the tiny hole? How did you do that? Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## gijom (May 23, 2020)

heartland said:


> Finally got it. I managed to pull that housing stop by hitting it gently with my power drill. Popped that out and was able to fish the cable through. Phew. I'm a newb to internal routing, so I'll chalk this one up to ye olde learning curve.


Hi Heartland, I am struggling with the same issue and am not clear how you resolved it. Did you remove the part with the tiny hole that is deep in the frame? Is it supposed to slide out? Did you damage it with your drill? What did you replace it with if it is the case. It is my first time changing shifter cables and am going CRAZY


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

*update*



biglmbass said:


> Anyone else know if *a good rear light that has a flat base* to enable seatpost mounting on D-Fuse, d-shaped, post.


*Update*
After a bit more time googling the topic I ended up with the following:

Cygolite Hotrod 50-Lumen 6-Mode USB Rechargeable LED Bicycle Rear Tail Light

It fits perfectly on my seatpost & is shockingly bright at its highest setting. I think we're going to really happy together.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

gijom said:


> Hi Heartland, I am struggling with the same issue and am not clear how you resolved it. Did you remove the part with the tiny hole that is deep in the frame? Is it supposed to slide out? Did you damage it with your drill? What did you replace it with if it is the case. It is my first time changing shifter cables and am going CRAZY


Hey, just saw this. Yes, the piece slides out, but I couldn't for the life of me get it loose with a pick or screwdriver or anything. I got frustrated enough that I decided to drill out the inner hole. I gently (well, as gentle as you can be with a power drill), stuck the drill in there, and it turned immediately, which enabled me to slip it out. The drill didn't damage it --even though that was my intention 

There is probably an easier way to do this, but it's my first time messing with internal routing. That piece definitely needs to come out because there is a skinny tube on the other end that would be impossible to poke a cable into.

Also, in retrospect, I should have smeared a bit of grease around the housing stop before reinserting it to help it slide out easier.


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

How are you folks mounting cycle computers to your Revolt? Just now trying to mount my new Garmin 530 (my 1st device) and am not crazy about the included stem mount options. I might could continue to stretch the largest bands to fit, but it's a struggle and not ideal mount location IMO. The out front (handlebar) mount will not quite tighten down as securely as I'd like on the small full round section coming directly out of the stem. Aside from that small section of round bar, the bars taper quickly to full oval & the mount, naturally, doesn't work there at all. *I've not yet researched other options; thought I'd mention it here first.* I have considered cutting a small section of inner tube to use as a shim so the out front mount will fit better right next to the shim.

Edited to add: I'm not beyond buying a better or different out front handlebar mount if need be & plan to anyways as i have other bikes I'd like to use the 530 on.

Any & all info is appreciated...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

LBS installed my wahoo when I bought it, he used some kind of Bar Tape and cut it down, wrapped it around the bar next to the stem to give the outfront mount better grip.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

biglmbass said:


> How are you folks mounting cycle computers to your Revolt? Just now trying to mount my new Garmin 530 (my 1st device) and am not crazy about the included stem mount options. I might could continue to stretch the largest bands to fit, but it's a struggle and not ideal mount location IMO. The out front (handlebar) mount will not quite tighten down as securely as I'd like on the small full round section coming directly out of the stem. Aside from that small section of round bar, the bars taper quickly to full oval & the mount, naturally, doesn't work there at all. *I've not yet researched other options; thought I'd mention it here first.* I have considered cutting a small section of inner tube to use as a shim so the out front mount will fit better right next to the shim.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm not beyond buying a better or different out front handlebar mount if need be & plan to anyways as i have other bikes I'd like to use the 530 on.
> 
> Any & all info is appreciated...


I use an old barfly mount that puts the computer over the stem. It's the same one I use on my mountain bike.
https://barflybike.com/collections/mountain-bike-mounts/products/bar-fly-4-mtb


----------



## GiantBMCSpecialized (Apr 14, 2019)

*K-edge*



biglmbass said:


> How are you folks mounting cycle computers to your Revolt? Just now trying to mount my new Garmin 530 (my 1st device) and am not crazy about the included stem mount options. I might could continue to stretch the largest bands to fit, but it's a struggle and not ideal mount location IMO. The out front (handlebar) mount will not quite tighten down as securely as I'd like on the small full round section coming directly out of the stem. Aside from that small section of round bar, the bars taper quickly to full oval & the mount, naturally, doesn't work there at all. *I've not yet researched other options; thought I'd mention it here first.* I have considered cutting a small section of inner tube to use as a shim so the out front mount will fit better right next to the shim.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm not beyond buying a better or different out front handlebar mount if need be & plan to anyways as i have other bikes I'd like to use the 530 on.
> 
> Any & all info is appreciated...


Hello,

I'm using a K-EDGE, it's pretty inobtrusive. I've also used an official Garmin mount, the only difference is that it sits higher on the stem and it makes easier reaching the two buttons on the bottom side of my Garmin 520 (for instance the one on the right, used for pausing a ride). But given that I hardly touch those buttons during a ride I must say I prefer the K-EDGE as it sticks out less than the Garmin.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

I have the Advanced pro 2 which came with the conduct brakes (removed). That system has a bracket that replaces the stem bolts with an out front mount. It's not elegant (like the garmin our front brackets) but it's functional and sturdy. I'd never thought about it to much until now so it's effective.

.









some thing this was an after market option looks better (just have to get it mounting with the right stem)
https://www.backcountry.com/enve-co...eJ64bo70nerYTQ6wYEwHIvdWlrIUiPbhoCUjAQAvD_BwE​


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

I put about two wraps of electrical tape closest to the stem & got the factory out front mount mounted to my liking. Can’t believe I didn’t think of the tape before posting. It’s not super duper gorilla strong tight, but I think it’ll do and I’m thinking it’s not a bad thing for the mount to have some “give” in case of a crash. I’d rather it get busted than the Garmin in case of a whoops. I may go back yet and put another wrap of electrical tape under it. Regardless, I just now tested the unit in my driveway & street out front. Works great & I’m stoked to use it on a real ride in an hour or so.

Appreciate the suggestions & info offered. That out front stem cap mount is neat & isn’t something I’ve seen before. May look into that for my other bikes, though they have round bars & the factory mount will be fine I think.


----------



## robertdoeleman (Jun 7, 2020)

*DT Swiss hub ±1mm longer?*

Hi there!

What a cool thread! Too much to all digest. I recently bought a Revolt advanced 2 after selling my mtb two years ago. Never really go used properly in the Netherlands (all flat he). Doing more road cycling I missed the forest road and the gravel hype caught me. Luckily because I love it. 
The revolt is a very nice machine. However the wheels are heavy. I bought some custom made carbon wheels with DT Swiss 350 hubs and center lock disk brakes (standard has the 6 bolt setup).
The front wheel fits perfectly, not even a recalibration of the brake pads are necessary. The back wheel though...

The disk sits way to close to the left side of the brake caliper, the whole wheel just sits a bit weird. Will check the dish on the wheel, but what is weird (or normal no clue, why posting) is that the DT hub is about a 1mm longer than the standard wheels. Which seems the whole issue.

Someone with some great advice or tips. I know enough bout cycling but the whole disk/thru axle is a new thing to me and wheels normally would just fit (± some brake pad adjustments, not the whole caliper)

Cheers!


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

I don’t believe that is too unusual, I usually need to adjust my calipers when changing between my two wheel sets.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

You need centerlock disc shims to adjust the rotor position. No big deal.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 and have been trying to remove the original tires, but it is impossible to unseed the tires from the rim. I went as far as trying to cut the tire off, and I still can't remove it.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

That's scary! I'm not sure how you will be able to fix that. Some ideas in this forum though

https://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/another-i-cant-get-unseat-my-tire-thread-1105251.html


----------



## robertdoeleman (Jun 7, 2020)

*Fixed*



plussa said:


> You need centerlock disc shims to adjust the rotor position. No big deal.


Yeah, no big deal, but with some other issues it made me wonder. All is fixed now. Dish of the wheel is good. However, the wheel is about 1-2mm out of center. Rest works fine.

Thanks! for the replies. Will have look in this forum, like the involvement you all.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

silves1171 said:


> I have a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 and have been trying to remove the original tires, but it is impossible to unseed the tires from the rim. I went as far as trying to cut the tire off, and I still can't remove it.
> View attachment 1339865
> View attachment 1339867
> View attachment 1339869





silves1171 said:


> I have a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 and have been trying to remove the original tires, but it is impossible to unseed the tires from the rim. I went as far as trying to cut the tire off, and I still can't remove it.


You need to put the tires in a vice deep enough for the rim to barely touch the vice and twist the wheel left and right, back and forth. I had to do this a month ago. Once you get one side flip the wheel around and repeat.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HotEricHoney (Jan 29, 2020)

*50/34 crank too "road bike" for the Advanced?*

Rambling thoughts about the Advanced 0 delivered today.

I run a Power2Max on all my road bikes, and have a spare 50/34 and BB86 Shimano bb. Believe a 30 and 50 are the smallest 110bcd; I plan to do at least 50% road on this Giant, if not more. Unweighted, I'm hoping the 34T cassette will be low enough. Currently using 11-28 on my 16 pound roadbike, and I would not want any taller late in the day on a steep ascent. Presuming the heavier Revolt with a 34 rear cog will be fine (type this while waiting for brown santa).

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a 4iiii is the only PM that will clear the left chainstay? I'd like to avoid buying a new $$$$ PM and was hoping to sell the oem carbon Praxis 32/48 as new/never ridden.

I know everyone's gearing needs are different, but is a 34/50 too "road bike-ish" for the Revolt's intent? Maybe a 11-36 would make the 34/50 power meter spot-on?

Ruminations at work. Thanks for reading, ha.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

Duplicate.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

silves1171 said:


> You need to put the tires in a vice deep enough for the rim to barely touch the vice and twist the wheel left and right, back and forth. I had to do this a month ago. Once you get one side flip the wheel around and repeat.


Took it to the shop and they used this technique, made it look easy.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

HotEricHoney said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but a 4iiii is the only PM that will clear the left chainstay? I'd like to avoid buying a new $$$$ PM and was hoping to sell the oem carbon Praxis 32/48 as new/never ridden.


Thinking about a PM as well. Good news (sort of) you could just get the 4iii added to your Praxis crank -or according to the Praxis site you can also use other options...."We know power is important, and having options is key. Thanks to the Zayante Carbon's 3-Bolt direct-mount interface, riders can easily go purchase and mount an aftermarket *spider-based power meter from companies like SRM or Power2Max. "

If you still need to off load the crank I'd be interested as I'm trying to figure out how to get power on my Advanced 2.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

So I've been checking out the Revolt Advanced 0, it seems like a lot of bike for the money and I think I like the geometry maybe. One thing that worries me a bit is the super short seat tube though. I'm 6'2" with a 34ish inseam, and I use a 790 BB to saddle measurement, which equates to a ~750mm BB to Saddle rail measurement. The ML has the reach, stack and front center length that I'm looking for, but with a seat tube of only 490mm. With my saddle in position I'd have 260mm of seat post exposed, and I think that the post is only 380mm long. 

Anyone have a bunch of seatpost exposed? Any worries about it? Any bobbing when you pedal?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm 6' and ride a Large.

Also it's supposed to bob some to take the edge off. You get pretty used to it quickly when pedaling.


----------



## trespasser (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 6'2" with 33" inseam and use a Large - very satisfied. I don't have the measurements available though. Bobbing, if I exaggerate, is mainly "disturbing" on road. On gravel it's desirable and actually necessary (I bet an ALU frame is less comfortable on gravel). Cheers!


----------



## robertdoeleman (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah, I think it is quite normal with giant bikes as the geo is a bit more sloped than other bikes. Mine is, below, and seen ones with more seat post exposed. This is by far the most "relaxed" bike I've had. Rides well on tarmac, does really good on gravel and with some technique also does single trail quite well, could be a bit more nimble, but maybe the new wheels will improve that for me.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m 5’11 with a 34+” inseam, 780mm BB to saddle and ride a ML. So, there is a bunch of seat post exposed, but that is a good thing. Occasionally I bob around some, but most of the time that extra compliance is welcomed.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

If you definitely need a smaller size you could get a custom Darimo post and it will still be cheaper than many comparable bikes.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

mysticx said:


> I'm 5'11 with a 34+" inseam, 780mm BB to saddle and ride a ML. So, there is a bunch of seat post exposed, but that is a good thing. Occasionally I bob around some, but most of the time that extra compliance is welcomed.


Ah, perfect, good to know. We seem to have a similar leg length then.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

I've upgraded the wheelset on my Advanced 2. Does anyone know the best place to sell the 'old' wheels which are in perfect condition. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

kiwiscott said:


> I've upgraded the wheelset on my Advanced 2. Does anyone know the best place to sell the 'old' wheels which are in perfect condition.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Keep them, stick some 30-32mm road slicks to use for just road riding!


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> Keep them, stick some 30-32mm road slicks to use for just road riding!


This! I had been using a second wheelset for road before I got a new road bike and just switched the tires over to 35mm for when I want to ride mostly road with a touch of gravel.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

sxr-racer said:


> Keep them, stick some 30-32mm road slicks to use for just road riding!


I was going to buy another wheelset for that .


----------



## HotEricHoney (Jan 29, 2020)

*Revolt front fender only option?*

I have an SKS clip-on rear fender, and need a front fender. Don't want to buy a complete set. Any suggestions for a front fender that extends full coverage so my feet have a chance to stay dry that fits at least a 40mm? The fronts I've just started to research are 35 to 37c.

Budget but not junk.

Thanks.


----------



## kosmo886 (Mar 31, 2010)

What does the 2020 revolt advanced 2 weigh?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

kosmo886 said:


> What does the 2020 revolt advanced 2 weigh?


My M/L 2019 Advanced 2 is 22lbs with XT Trail pedals. That's with the Conduct system removed and 105 hyd shifters, so should be the same weight as the 2020.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

rides4beer said:


> My M/L 2019 Advanced 2 is 22lbs with XT Trail pedals. That's with the Conduct system removed and 105 hyd shifters, so should be the same weight as the 2020.


My Adv 1 is about the same.


----------



## kosmo886 (Mar 31, 2010)

Where are you located? I'd potentially be interested in them.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

kosmo886 said:


> Where are you located? I'd potentially be interested in them.


My wheels - North NJ


----------



## kosmo886 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just sent an email. Let me know what you want for them. I am in MA, so would have to ship...


----------



## kosmo886 (Mar 31, 2010)

kiwiscott said:


> My wheels - North NJ


how much do you want for them?


----------



## Henrik Brohus (Sep 26, 2015)

plussa said:


> The Praxis BB on my Revolt started making noise after 1000 km's.
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing it with Wheels Mfg threaded BB and with Ultegra cranks, but will the the Wheels Mfg BB fit into the BB shell, because the gear and brake cables are there?


Are you sure it's the BB making noise? I also thought that my BB made a clicking sound but after testing everything with the bike shop we found out that it's actually the spider on the right crank arm that is just a bit loose - enough to make that clicks/creaking sound when putting a bit of pressure to the pedals. 
Praxis didn't want to just replace it so I had so send my right crank arm for RMA at a service center in Germany (I live in Denmark) The service center reported back that they don't have the spares to fix it and will have to get them from Praxis in the states. 
I found out they don't make the OEM Zayante 24 crank Anymore that my Revold advanced 2019 model came with. so I'm guessing it's a bad design on this crank model.
I still haven't got my crank back but meanwhile I bought a Shimano GRX RX810 and the GRX 812 rear derailleur so I now have a 1x11 setup. 
Never again will I purchase something with a praxis component


----------



## kosmo886 (Mar 31, 2010)

kosmo886 said:


> Just sent an email. Let me know what you want for them. I am in MA, so would have to ship...


I am interested in your wheels. Can you email me or reply to this. How much do you want for them?


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

kosmo886 said:


> I am interested in your wheels. Can you email me or reply to this. How much do you want for them?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok I just got an Ultegra RX RD for the revolt. Now it looks like it needs new cables. So how hard of a job is it?


----------



## KenC54 (Jun 29, 2020)

Henrik Brohus said:


> Are you sure it's the BB making noise? I also thought that my BB made a clicking sound but after testing everything with the bike shop we found out that it's actually the spider on the right crank arm that is just a bit loose - enough to make that clicks/creaking sound when putting a bit of pressure to the pedals.
> Praxis didn't want to just replace it so I had so send my right crank arm for RMA at a service center in Germany (I live in Denmark) The service center reported back that they don't have the spares to fix it and will have to get them from Praxis in the states.
> I found out they don't make the OEM Zayante 24 crank Anymore that my Revold advanced 2019 model came with. so I'm guessing it's a bad design on this crank model.
> I still haven't got my crank back but meanwhile I bought a Shimano GRX RX810 and the GRX 812 rear derailleur so I now have a 1x11 setup.
> Never again will I purchase something with a praxis component


I got my 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 last September, not a lot of miles on it but my BB gets insanely noisy at about mile 20 of a longer ride! Creak Creak both pedal strokes! This is DEFINATELY the BB! So bad im wondering if i should just replace the entire lower end! I've delt with too many creaking BB's over the years and not gonna deal with much more!


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm loving my 2019 Revolt Advanced 0. 

Super fast, super comfortable and a better fit than the Search XR steel it replaced.

I'm 6'0" and got a large, glad i did. 

I guess I'll have to do some reading about how to get the stock Crosscut tires off the rims....2 bleeding thumbs from trying (and failing) last night. 

I have a set of Gravelking SK's to mount tubeless.


----------



## mcgong177 (Jul 1, 2020)

I got my 2020 Revolt Advanced 2 last September, not a lot of miles on it but my BB gets insanely noisy at about mile 20 of a longer ride! Creak Creak both pedal strokes! This is DEFINATELY the BB! So bad im wondering if i should just replace the entire lower end! I've delt with too many creaking BB's over the years and not gonna deal with much more!

I took mine apart, greased it up some and it solved my creaking.


----------



## mcgong177 (Jul 1, 2020)

Looking to get a new headset for my 2019 Revolt Advanced 0. 

I want to lower my bars more and the stock FSA is pretty tall. I now Cane Creek has many options like the Forty. The rep said to get an IS42, but not sure if that will fit. 

Any suggestions on a headset?


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

mcgong177 said:


> Looking to get a new headset for my 2019 Revolt Advanced 0.
> 
> I want to lower my bars more and the stock FSA is pretty tall. I now Cane Creek has many options like the Forty. The rep said to get an IS42, but not sure if that will fit.
> 
> Any suggestions on a headset?


Can't you just get a shorter top cap?


----------



## mcgong177 (Jul 1, 2020)

msrothwe said:


> Can't you just get a shorter top cap?


I tried a Forty Cane Creek top cap and it rubbed on the frame.


----------



## dmurphey (Nov 11, 2010)

mcgong177 said:


> I tried a Forty Cane Creek top cap and it rubbed on the frame.


I installed a short FSA top cap on my Revolt. It required about 3.5mm of headset shims to prevent it from rubbing on the frame. You can buy a bag of ten 0.5mm shims for about $10


----------



## mcgong177 (Jul 1, 2020)

dmurphey said:


> I installed a short FSA top cap on my Revolt. It required about 3.5mm of headset shims to prevent it from rubbing on the frame. You can buy a bag of ten 0.5mm shims for about $10


Perfect, I will look for shims. Thanks for your input.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Swerny said:


> I guess i;ll have to do some reading about how to get the stock Crosscut tires off the rims....2 bleeding thumbs from trying (and failing) last night.
> 
> I have a set of Gravelking SK's to mount tubeless.


Check out the video I posted in post #839. I get to do the same thing again on Friday when another set of tires come in the mail.


----------



## michkus (Jul 2, 2020)

plussa said:


> There are separate Wheels Mfg. BB's for Shimano and Praxis, and you probably only want to go through the removal and installation process once. So I would suggest you to make the switch to Shimano right away. My Wheels BB has been completely quiet for 2000 km's now, and I have been happy with my Ultegra 36/46 cranks.


My new Advanced 0 2020 has 300kms (186miles) on it and it is already creaking. 
I want to continue using the Praxis crank, which Wheels Mfg BB is the right one for the Praxis Crank?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

michkus said:


> My new Advanced 0 2020 has 300kms (186miles) on it and it is already creaking.
> I want to continue using the Praxis crank, which Wheels Mfg BB is the right one for the Praxis Crank?


Check your seatpost and the seat, Mine had some slight creaking that I thought was the BB, but ended up being seatpost/seat.......


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

yetilicious said:


> Check out the video I posted in post #839. I get to do the same thing again on Friday when another set of tires come in the mail.


Thanks.

I let the shop do it, he used a tire seating tool like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Tire-Seating-PTS-1/dp/B07CMRM6R7

I got a ride in on my Gravelking SK 43's yesterday, much happier.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

read through the whole thread and haven't seen anyone post a rack(s) for the front not sure why it so hard to find. From what I understand the metro front racks won't fit I just got my racktime evo front rack and before i bend the metal stay and try to to get it to fit I was curious if anyone found another way to do it. I am not a fan of the handlebar bags especially with the narrower bars on this bike. i have the metro rack lite for the rear and that works fine.


----------



## MartinL (Nov 6, 2015)

Use a wooden screw to take it out. It’s juste a hose cap.


----------



## MartinL (Nov 6, 2015)

After some rides this year giants cable routing construction brings me headaches&#8230; the cablerouting in the front can't use a hose cap and that it's only 4mm deep in the rioting housing. So both the shift hose and the housing for the internal routing will break after a while because the metalcore of the shifthose drill in to the housing during handlebar moves&#8230;
Did explore the same issues ?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

So I went down the upgrade rabbit hole. It's not finished but it's how I'm going to be riding it for the next few months while I figure out what I'm changing next.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Not sure what you do.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

DT Swiss g1800 spline wheels, Maxxis rambler 700x40 tires, absolute black oval subcompact chain rings, Bontrager Aeolus elite saddle, Ultegra RX rear derailleur and center lock rotors. I’m still using the stock crankset. I was going to use a different one but the rings ended up not fitting it. So I’m on the stock crank for now. And I’m still using the stock stem. But I think I’m going to change that out next for a redshift shock stop stem.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Having some fun at a race this past Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Been doing local stuff here first night ride was last night and it was awesome.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

rides4beer said:


> Having some fun at a race this past Saturday. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1348983


Awesome that you got to ride didn't know any events were still on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Unchewable said:


> Awesome that you got to ride didn't know any events were still on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was really nice to get to race again. They did a good job organizing it, everyone wore masks up until and through the start of the race (once your wave was through the start area, you could take it off if you wanted), it was a wave start by age group, social distancing on the podium, etc..


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

rides4beer said:


> It was really nice to get to race again. They did a good job organizing it, everyone wore masks up until and through the start of the race (once your wave was through the start area, you could take it off if you wanted), it was a wave start by age group, social distancing on the podium, etc..


Sounds awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got 2020 Revolt Advanced 0 in size large for sale. 3k plus shipping, brand new, one ride on it. It's just too small for me. Not sure how the guys saying they are 6' plus and riding a large are doing it unless they have really short legs. Im 6-1 and have to have the seatpost about an inch above the min insertion line to even be able to ride it.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

joeduda said:


> I've got 2020 Revolt Advanced 0 in size large for sale. 3k plus shipping, brand new, one ride on it. It's just too small for me. Not sure how the guys saying they are 6' plus and riding a large are doing it unless they have really short legs. Im 6-1 and have to have the seatpost about an inch above the min insertion line to even be able to ride it.


I have the same issue but on a 2020 Revolt Advanced 0 in size M/L. Bought the bike 3 weeks ago, ridden only 3 times. I'm 6'0" so LBS suggested M/L would be a good fit given the Revolt geometry and DFuse post that adds flex. Unfortunately I have a large inseam 34+" so even though the bike felt right in the store, it's just not a good fit on the road. Had to increase seat height above the min insertion line but with the Neutral SL seat there's just too much perineum pressure resulting in numbness after every ride. Going to talk to the LBS and see if we can work a trade deal but I'm doubtful. Might be putting it up for sale very soon.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Critter_592 said:


> I have the same issue but on a 2020 Revolt Advanced 0 in size M/L. Bought the bike 3 weeks ago, ridden only 3 times. I'm 6'0" so LBS suggested M/L would be a good fit given the Revolt geometry and DFuse post that adds flex. Unfortunately I have a large inseam 34+" so even though the bike felt right in the store, it's just not a good fit on the road. Had to increase seat height above the min insertion line but with the Neutral SL seat there's just too much perineum pressure resulting in numbness after every ride. Going to talk to the LBS and see if we can work a trade deal but I'm doubtful. Might be putting it up for sale very soon.


Sorry to hear, ya it seems like the Giants run way small to me, I get the "family" deal on Giants so i have mainly Giant bikes, all in xl, i should have known better but comparing the geometry between my large Cutthroat and this, i thought it would work. I was wrong. edit: The D fuse seatpost is just a bad idea, having a bike with a seatpost you cant replace easily, not good!


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Critter_592 said:


> I have the same issue but on a 2020 Revolt Advanced 0 in size M/L. Bought the bike 3 weeks ago, ridden only 3 times. I'm 6'0" so LBS suggested M/L would be a good fit given the Revolt geometry and DFuse post that adds flex. Unfortunately I have a large inseam 34+" so even though the bike felt right in the store, it's just not a good fit on the road. Had to increase seat height above the min insertion line but with the Neutral SL seat there's just too much perineum pressure resulting in numbness after every ride. Going to talk to the LBS and see if we can work a trade deal but I'm doubtful. Might be putting it up for sale very soon.


What does the uncomfortable seat have to do with the seat height?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine is sold.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

msrothwe said:


> What does the uncomfortable seat have to do with the seat height?


Extending the seat height with no accompanying stem height adjustment makes a more aggressive position on the bike. The tendency (for me) then is to slide forward on the seat during a ride causing the discomfort. May try a different seat but overall the bike just feels small even with seat post now above min insertion line.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Critter_592 said:


> Extending the seat height with no accompanying stem height adjustment makes a more aggressive position on the bike. The tendency (for me) then is to slide forward on the seat during a ride causing the discomfort. May try a different seat but overall the bike just feels small even with seat post now above min insertion line.


Makes sense, i couldn't really ride in the drops on mine, super low with the seat so high. But i'm not a roadie either, used to mountain bikes and my cutthroat which has a higher handlebar height. And i've got a drop bar fat bike that is probably my favorite of all of them.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

joeduda said:


> Makes sense, i couldn't really ride in the drops on mine, super low with the seat so high. But i'm not a roadie either, used to mountain bikes and my cutthroat which has a higher handlebar height. And i've got a drop bar fat bike that is probably my favorite of all of them.


Yeah, drop position is tough to maintain with the Revolt setup right now. I'm normally very comfortable in the drops. Rode a size large De Rosa road bike on long rides in Italy last fall. Felt perfect in the drops, better actually than on the hoods. And on my Giant Anthem MB, the size L is just super comfortable. Going to see what adjustments I can make before calling it a day on the Revolt. Congrats on finding a buyer for yours.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, got an XL 2021 Revolt Pro 1 on order ( new model with di2 grx groupset ) supposed to be here in a month or so.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

joeduda said:


> Thanks, got an XL 2021 Revolt Pro 1 on order ( new model with di2 grx groupset ) supposed to be here in a month or so.


Yes, that Pro 1 spec should make for a great bike. What are your thoughts on the current 2020 Revolt Advanced Pro with the SRAM Force eTap groupset? LBS has a size L available.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Critter_592 said:


> Yeah, drop position is tough to maintain with the Revolt setup right now. I'm normally very comfortable in the drops. Rode a size large De Rosa road bike on long rides in Italy last fall. Felt perfect in the drops, better actually than on the hoods. And on my Giant Anthem MB, the size L is just super comfortable. Going to see what adjustments I can make before calling it a day on the Revolt. Congrats on finding a buyer for yours.


The stack isn't that low on the revolt, have you tried a different stem?

As for the pressure on your junk, you really ought to try some different saddles. It doesn't have to be that way. If you're sliding forward, you need to level your seat out. I'm sure the temptation is to tip it forward, but that's going to make it worse.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Critter_592 said:


> Yes, that Pro 1 spec should make for a great bike. What are your thoughts on the current 2020 Revolt Advanced Pro with the SRAM Force eTap groupset? LBS has a size L available.


I really don't know, never used etap, i have the Force 1 stuff on my Cutthroat and like it but if the purpose of the bike is gravel racing id want the 2x. If it was me id wait and get the 21 pro 1 and save $1000.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*New Revolt A1 Owner here..... First Gravel Bike and a few Q.s....*

Hello ! First of all, I'm totally pumped ! First ride off-road on mixed double track and fire road with water crossings and long and short steep climbs.. was seriously impressed !!! So Fun ! I gotta learn how to ride it better especially since I'm coming from a long, slack FS bike....

Anyway, 3 questions....

1. What is the bolt hole for on the back of the saddle for ???
2. The rear brake cable rattles inside the down tube like crazy ??? Is there a fix for this ???
3. The front bake cable goes inside the left for tube.... Is there supposed to be a rubber or plastic grommet where the cable enters the fork ?

Thanks !!!!


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

plussa said:


> The Praxis BB on my Revolt started making noise after 1000 km's.
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing it with Wheels Mfg threaded BB and with Ultegra cranks, but will the the Wheels Mfg BB fit into the BB shell, because the gear and brake cables are there?


I have a little creak coming from my Revolt 0 also. I can't pinpoint it but if it is the bearing I've already decided/ordered Shimano GRX crank, front and rear GRX derailleur's and Shimano BB86 press fit. I'm not particularly thrilled with Praxis crank even though it has carbon crank arms.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

kdoug said:


> I have a little creak coming from my Revolt 0 also. I can't pinpoint it but if it is the bearing I've already decided/ordered Shimano GRX crank, front and rear GRX derailleur's and Shimano BB86 press fit. I'm not particularly thrilled with Praxis crank even though it has carbon crank arms.


Tighten you setpost up and also the seat. Had the same. Did these based on others comments and it went away.


----------



## kiwiscott (Apr 24, 2020)

sxr-racer said:


> Tighten you setpost up and also the seat. Had the same. Did these based on others comments and it went away.


Did you add carbon paste for the seat tube?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

kiwiscott said:


> Did you add carbon paste for the seat tube?


No, just tightened it up a bit. Had paste on it when I bought it if not mistaken.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Revolt advanced 3*

Hello, I didn't read the complete set of post but anyone bought and riding the advanced 3.. Tiagra parts but a lot of the same build as the 2.


----------



## jimmybilt1 (Aug 3, 2020)

*WTB Riddler 44C TLC Tires*

Anyone replace the stock tires on their Revolt with these?
If so, how are they on road riding vs gravel?
I'm ordering a 2021 Revolt Advanced 0 and it looks like the weakest component is the Maxis Velocita 40C tires which are OK for road riding, but not so good on gravel.
I anticipate 30% road riding and 70% gravel with this bike.

Any suggestions for a tire that runs semi smooth on tarmac, but handles gravel?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

jimmybilt1 said:


> Anyone replace the stock tires on their Revolt with these?
> If so, how are they on road riding vs gravel?
> I'm ordering a 2021 Revolt Advanced 0 and it looks like the weakest component is the Maxis Velocita 40C tires which are OK for road riding, but not so good on gravel.
> I anticipate 30% road riding and 70% gravel with this bike.
> ...


I'd give them a try, I have a little bit of time on the Velocitas and was surprised at how well they handled the gravel. You might be surprised as as well.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Love the GRX drivetrain on the 2021’s. I’m in the process of changing the crank, front and rear derailleur for all new GRX. The Ultegra shifters and brakes will stay.


----------



## jimmybilt1 (Aug 3, 2020)

*New Bike Day - Well Almost*

Ordered the 2021 Advanced 0 this afternoon from my LBS. Like the new color for this model and the RX-810 Groupo
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/revolt-advanced-0-2021


----------



## jimmybilt1 (Aug 3, 2020)

joeduda said:


> I'd give them a try, I have a little bit of time on the Velocitas and was surprised at how well they handled the gravel. You might be surprised as as well.


I will give them a try. Just ordered the 2021 Advanced 0 from my LBS this afternoon - should have it in 2 weeks. According to him, the Advanced 0 and the Revolt 2 may be the only models available in 2020. The others may not be available until 2021.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

jimmybilt1 said:


> Anyone replace the stock tires on their Revolt with these?
> If so, how are they on road riding vs gravel?
> I'm ordering a 2021 Revolt Advanced 0 and it looks like the weakest component is the Maxis Velocita 40C tires which are OK for road riding, but not so good on gravel.
> I anticipate 30% road riding and 70% gravel with this bike.
> ...


The Velocita is an excellent handling gravel tire, just keep a good supply of orange seal because it punctures easily and often. I run 650b Mason Hunt rims and Panaracer Gravelking SK's mostly and keep the factory carbons shelved. The Gravelkings are fast and durable!


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Swerny said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I let the shop do it, he used a tire seating tool like this:
> 
> ...


I also installed Gravelking SK's and I agree completely, they're fast and handle really well.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

jimmybilt1 said:


> Anyone replace the stock tires on their Revolt with these?
> If so, how are they on road riding vs gravel?
> I'm ordering a 2021 Revolt Advanced 0 and it looks like the weakest component is the Maxis Velocita 40C tires which are OK for road riding, but not so good on gravel.
> I anticipate 30% road riding and 70% gravel with this bike.
> ...


My Giant Revolt Advanced 2 2019 has the Maxxis Rambler (they came with the bike) and they are really good on both surfaces, gravel and asfalt. Just one puncture in 3,227kms (front tire). Cheers!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

jimmybilt1 said:


> I will give them a try. Just ordered the 2021 Advanced 0 from my LBS this afternoon - should have it in 2 weeks. According to him, the Advanced 0 and the Revolt 2 may be the only models available in 2020. The others may not be available until 2021.


I ordered the 21 Advanced Pro 1 a couple of weeks ago, my niece and her husband own a Giant dealership and he told me a month max for it to come in, hopefully sooner. Time will tell.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Got my Advanced 2 a week ago. Loving it! Upgraded to an SQLab saddle and have an Ultegra RX mech coming.


----------



## jimmybilt1 (Aug 3, 2020)

kdoug said:


> The Velocita is an excellent handling gravel tire, just keep a good supply of orange seal because it punctures easily and often. I run 650b Mason Hunt rims and Panaracer Gravelking SK's mostly and keep the factory carbons shelved. The Gravelkings are fast and durable!


I work for Goodyear and was able to get a 25% discount on a pair of their Connector Ultimates - the reviews have then working well on both tarmac and gravel https://rubberkinetics.com/products/connector-ultimate-tubeless-complete-at-tire


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

jimmybilt1 said:


> I work for Goodyear and was able to get a 25% discount on a pair of their Connector Ultimates - the reviews have then working well on both tarmac and gravel https://rubberkinetics.com/products/connector-ultimate-tubeless-complete-at-tire


The tread pattern is very similar to the GK. Nice tires!


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

kdoug said:


> The Velocita is an excellent handling gravel tire, just keep a good supply of orange seal because it punctures easily and often. I run 650b Mason Hunt rims and Panaracer Gravelking SK's mostly and keep the factory carbons shelved. The Gravelkings are fast and durable!


I'm on my 3rd Velocita in 3 months. I keep getting bubbles in them. 2 have been replaced on warranty. But I think I'm finished with them. I'm switching to something different. I have Ramblers on my other wheel set and I really like them. But I do way too much road right now to use them all the time. I want to keep a set of slicks on the bike for everyday riding so they last longer.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

pulser said:


> But I do way too much road right now to use them all the time. I want to keep a set of slicks on the bike for everyday riding so they last longer.


I've been really happy with the WTB Byways 40c for mostly road and some gravel. Despite not having any tread beside a few low sideknobs, they feel surprisingly confident on gravel, even chunky Jeep roads, and roll well on pavement.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

heartland said:


> I've been really happy with the WTB Byways 40c for mostly road and some gravel. Despite not having any tread beside a few low sideknobs, they feel surprisingly confident on gravel, even chunky Jeep roads, and roll well on pavement.


How do they feel in high speed corners? Being a former motorcycle road racer and crit racer I like to go deep and fast on the fast corners when I'm on the road. Every time I look at them I'm afraid the side knobs will make the bike feel unstable.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

pulser said:


> How do they feel in high speed corners? Being a former motorcycle road racer and crit racer I like to go deep and fast on the fast corners when I'm on the road. Every time I look at them I'm afraid the side knobs will make the bike feel unstable.


Honestly, I'm not the best person to answer that. I don't ride very fast or aggressively. They've been fine for me and haven't slipped or squirmed in any situations I've put em through, including some fast (for me) pavement descents, but I do ride more like a suburban dad than a racer. That said, the side knobs are pretty short and stout, so I'd guess they'd be okay, but it's not a true slick tire.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have a dub crank on their Revolt? If I got one of these I'd want to put a quarq on it and I'm a bit sketched out by DUB+BB86. Any thoughts?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I just ordered new shifter cables and housings for my revolt. I know some of you guys have posted about problems doing cables. I’m looking for some tips and how hard of a job it’s going to be.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

pulser said:


> I just ordered new shifter cables and housings for my revolt. I know some of you guys have posted about problems doing cables. I'm looking for some tips and how hard of a job it's going to be.


I had a hard time because I'm a 100% noob w/ internal routing. Here is one big thing that I wish I'd known before starting:

There are cable liners that run from the head tube port (where the housing stops) down past the bottom bracket. I accidentally pulled those loose, and it was a big hassle to reattach them. The front der. cable should basically just slide right through.

The liner for the rear der. ends just inside the chainstay. You have to pop out the housing stop at the end of the chainstay to fish the cable out, then slide the stop back in.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

heartland said:


> I had a hard time because I'm a 100% noob w/ internal routing. Here is one big thing that I wish I'd known before starting:
> 
> There are cable liners that run from the head tube port (where the housing stops) down past the bottom bracket. I accidentally pulled those loose, and it was a big hassle to reattach them. The front der. cable should basically just slide right through.
> 
> The liner for the rear der. ends just inside the chainstay. You have to pop out the housing stop at the end of the chainstay to fish the cable out, then slide the stop back in.


Thanks that helps. I have vary little experience with internal cables. It's why I have waited so long to do this. I wasn't shore how far the cable liners went in to the chain stay. Or how they pass under the BB.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a little access port under the BB that the liners pass through and that angles them towards the exits in the frame. Be gentle with that thing if you mess with it--that's how I pulled the liners loose from the headtube port. 

In retrospect, I definitely should have just pushed the new cables through without messing with anything, but c'est la vie. Good learning experience.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

heartland said:


> There is a little access port under the BB that the liners pass through and that angles them towards the exits in the frame. Be gentle with that thing if you mess with it--that's how I pulled the liners loose from the headtube port.
> 
> In retrospect, I definitely should have just pushed the new cables through without messing with anything, but c'est la vie. Good learning experience.


I might try and attach something to the old cable and pull it back through when I pull the old cables out. And then use it to pull the new cables.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

For those not aware, the 2021 frames are di2 compatible, they added a hole by the front mech mount. Ordered up an Advanced 2 in Rosewood and the shop is going to upgrade it to GRX di2 for me. Should be significantly cheaper than the Pro 1, which won't be available for a few months anyway (and I like the color on the 2 better).

Love my 2019, gonna miss the orange, but can't wait for the GRX di2. Even the mech GRX shifters on the 2 are a nice improvement over the 105 shifters, and it comes with a clutched RD. The new saddle looks good too.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I need so ideas on how to fish the cable out the hole in the chain stay. I can’t see inside I have been fishing around inside with a spoke for the last hour and I am out of ideas on how to get this cable.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

pulser said:


> I need so ideas on how to fish the cable out the hole in the chain stay. I can't see inside I have been fishing around inside with a spoke for the last hour and I am out of ideas on how to get this cable.


If you haven't already you're going to need to remove the crank and possibly the BBB. That should make it much easier. While your at it ditch the crap enduro bearing with Shimano PF.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

kdoug said:


> If you haven't already you're going to need to remove the crank and possibly the BBB. That should make it much easier. While your at it ditch the crap enduro bearing with Shimano PF.


Let me start by saying I got it. But it took several hours and ALLOT of walking away and cursing. I had the BB replaced a few months ago with a standard GXP so I can't get to the guides by removing the crank anymore. But it would not have helped anyway. My problem was getting the cable out the hole at the end of the stay for the rear derailleur. I keep thinking this has to be the stupidest set up for routing cables. What I ended up doing was pushing a spoke down the stay till I could hit it with the cable. Then I pushed on the cable at the head tube till I could get it to push the spoke back out of the hole and guide the cable out.

I'm going to have to do this again next week when my new bars and tape show up and I do all the cables and housings. This was an emergency fix so I could keep using the bike. I shredded the cable in the rear shifter where it passes out of the housing and turns to go in to the shifter. Basically the cable came apart and wouldn't shift anymore. I ordered the park tool internal cable tool and I think I'm going to come up with something to put on the end of the spoke to catch the cable. Or use a peace of tubing that will fit over the internal guide. I can push it down the old cable and have it stay in place while I change the cable so it can act as a guide.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

pulser said:


> Let me start by saying I got it. But it took several hours and ALLOT of walking away and cursing. I had the BB replaced a few months ago with a standard GXP so I can't get to the guides by removing the crank anymore. But it would not have helped anyway. My problem was getting the cable out the hole at the end of the stay for the rear derailleur. I keep thinking this has to be the stupidest set up for routing cables. What I ended up doing was pushing a spoke down the stay till I could hit it with the cable. Then I pushed on the cable at the head tube till I could get it to push the spoke back out of the hole and guide the cable out.
> 
> I'm going to have to do this again next week when my new bars and tape show up and I do all the cables and housings. This was an emergency fix so I could keep using the bike. I shredded the cable in the rear shifter where it passes out of the housing and turns to go in to the shifter. Basically the cable came apart and wouldn't shift anymore. I ordered the park tool internal cable tool and I think I'm going to come up with something to put on the end of the spoke to catch the cable. Or use a peace of tubing that will fit over the internal guide. I can push it down the old cable and have it stay in place while I change the cable so it can act as a guide.


Good God I hate internal cable routing, almost as much as press fit bearings. Do us all a favor and YouTube the process next week and save us the frustration.
btw, is this the park tool cable internal cable routing kit you ordered?
https://www.parktool.com/product/internal-cable-routing-kit-ir-1-2


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

kdoug said:


> Good God I hate internal cable routing, almost as much as press fit bearings. Do us all a favor and YouTube the process next week and save us the frustration.
> btw, is this the park tool cable internal cable routing kit you ordered?
> https://www.parktool.com/product/internal-cable-routing-kit-ir-1-2


Yea that's the kit I ordered. I'm hopping it will work when I try this again. I also hate internal cable routing. I'm really hopping Sram brings the price for AXS down allot and I can go wireless. Or Shimano makes DI2 wireless I don't like the way you have to find a place for the battery right now. Or having to string the wires.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

pulser said:


> I'm on my 3rd Velocita in 3 months. I keep getting bubbles in them. 2 have been replaced on warranty. But I think I'm finished with them. I'm switching to something different. I have Ramblers on my other wheel set and I really like them. But I do way too much road right now to use them all the time. I want to keep a set of slicks on the bike for everyday riding so they last longer.


Got this bubble on the stock Velocita on Sunday's ride, mix of road and soft gravel. LBS replaced it on warranty by Tuesday. Tires have approx 500Km on them.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Critter_592 said:


> Got this bubble on the stock Velocita on Sunday's ride, mix of road and soft gravel. LBS replaced it on warranty by Tuesday. Tires have approx 500Km on them.


While they're at it have them order a rubber grommet for your fork. Yours is MIA.


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

kdoug said:


> While they're at it have them order a rubber grommet for your fork. Yours is MIA.


Thanks, I will! I just assumed that opening didn't have a grommet. Not knowing what the grommet looks like, can I assume LBS will need to disconnect the brake line and re-thread it through the grommet and the fork?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Critter_592 said:


> Thanks, I will! I just assumed that opening didn't have a grommet. Not knowing what the grommet looks like, can I assume LBS will need to disconnect the brake line and re-thread it through the grommet and the fork?


Unless they changed it, the grommet on my 2019 is slotted to go around the hose, so they should be able to just pop it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Critter_592 (Jul 22, 2020)

rides4beer said:


> Unless they changed it, the grommet on my 2019 is slotted to go around the hose, so they should be able to just pop it on. :thumbsup:


Good to know, thanks. Hopefully that's the case on the 2020.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

Critter_592 said:


> Good to know, thanks. Hopefully that's the case on the 2020.


It is, the grommet is split on my 20.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Critter_592 said:


> Got this bubble on the stock Velocita on Sunday's ride, mix of road and soft gravel. LBS replaced it on warranty by Tuesday. Tires have approx 500Km on them.


I ended up going to refuses 70x40. I like them but I might change to a 38c tire for road when it's time for new tires again


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

kdoug said:


> Good God I hate internal cable routing, almost as much as press fit bearings. Do us all a favor and YouTube the process next week and save us the frustration.
> btw, is this the park tool cable internal cable routing kit you ordered?
> https://www.parktool.com/product/internal-cable-routing-kit-ir-1-2


That kit is worth every penny. I just did the rear cable and housing in about 15min. I can confirm if anyone is wondering the front cable will push in at the head tube and come right out down at the cable guide under the front derailleur. I did not attempt to replace any cable guides in the frame. I might attempt it next year when I do cables again.

A side note I changed bars to a Spank vibrocore wing bar. And I put Wolftooth supple bar tape. I think I like the bar. I don't know about the tape yet. It's supper thick. Not normally my thing. But I have to give it a few rides and see how it is.


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

pulser said:


> That kit is worth every penny. I just did the rear cable and housing in about 15min. I can confirm if anyone is wondering the front cable will push in at the head tube and come right out down at the cable guide under the front derailleur. I did not attempt to replace any cable guides in the frame. I might attempt it next year when I do cables again.
> 
> A side note I changed bars to a Spank vibrocore wing bar. And I put Wolftooth supple bar tape. I think I like the bar. I don't know about the tape yet. It's supper thick. Not normally my thing. But I have to give it a few rides and see how it is.


I almost bought that same bar tape, Wolftooth at my LBS when I stopped in. It was sitting on a table and I thought it looked extremely comfortable. When I saw the $40 tag, I promptly put it back down. I'd like to know what you think of it after you get a few rides in.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

For anyone on the fence about the Balsam Green color on the Advanced 0, do it!! Saw one in person today at my LBS, awesome color! These pics don't even do it justice, bet it looks incredible in the sunlight!


----------



## Flopo (Sep 4, 2020)

288GTO said:


> Here's my Revolt 0 in gravel and road attire. Using the Giant carbon CXR wheels with Conti 32mm TL for road use and the Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V and 43mm Panaracer SK GK's for gravel.


Nice bike!
What handlebar do you have here?


----------



## kdoug (Feb 2, 2015)

rides4beer said:


> For anyone on the fence about the Balsam Green color on the Advanced 0, do it!! Saw one in person today at my LBS, awesome color! These pics don't even do it justice, bet it looks incredible in the sunlight!


More importantly, how will it look with several months of gray gravel dust, sweat and spattered orange seal on it? My guess is better.


----------



## jschoofs (Sep 12, 2020)

Quick sizing question:

My saddle height is 73cm (that's about 29 inch, if I'm correct) from the center of the bottom bracket.

Which size should I pick? M or M/L? I would not like to sit too upright, so prefer to have some saddle to handle bar drop

Thanks!


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

M, no doubt!




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

~73cm for my saddle to crank measurement and I'm comfortable on an M


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

mine is about 71 and I'm on a Large. Look at the other measurements too, not just seat tube length or standover.


----------



## schnak (Nov 2, 2018)

*Sizing*

I am on a large and the seat is about 75 cm up. I shortened the stem to a 8 cm and like the fit. I wanted the higher head tube, more comfortable for this 61 yr old neck. I'm 6'0" tall.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

*21 advanced pro 1*









Got this last week, did a gravel century on it Saturday, really pleased so far.


----------



## jmcvoy90 (Jan 2, 2010)

New bike day! First ride included some single track through corn fields. Gotta love the Midwest.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

That looks like fun!!!!!!!!! Seems like you could get claustrophobic!!!!!!! "Which way out!!!!!!!"


----------



## jmcvoy90 (Jan 2, 2010)

Man, I want to love this bike, but i can't get the seat post to stop slipping. I've tried different amounts of carbon paste and torque values.

While cleaning the seat tube again today I found what I believe to be a decent crack inside along where the wedge pushes up against the seat tube. Anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

Does anyone else have issues with their RD cables wearing out/breaking regularly? I've already had the cables replaced three or four times in the year I've had the bike (with around 4,000 miles). I haven't been able to even ride it for several weeks since now the cable stop has worn out and can't get a part from Giant because they claim it is a part that doesn't wear out.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

mysticx said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their RD cables wearing out/breaking regularly? I've already had the cables replaced three or four times in the year I've had the bike (with around 4,000 miles). I haven't been able to even ride it for several weeks since now the cable stop has worn out and can't get a part from Giant because they claim it is a part that doesn't wear out.


Where are they breaking? I had my rear cable fray and stop shifting inside the right shifter. I just replaced both my cables after about 3000 miles and they didn't show any other wear.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

pulser said:


> Where are they breaking? I had my rear cable fray and stop shifting inside the right shifter. I just replaced both my cables after about 3000 miles and they didn't show any other wear.


The one I had repaired right before I started having problems with the cable stop frayed and then broke at the shifter. The other ones were discovered by the bike shop when doing other maintenance, so I didn't actually see where they were frayed but I imagine it was also in the shifter.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Picked up my 2021 Advanced 2 yesterday, no pics yet because it's pouring rain, and this color needs some sunlight. lol No GRX di2 for me yet, since the parts are indefinitely delayed, so I'll ride it with the mechanical GRX and upgrade later.

First thing I noticed was that it felt lighter than my 2019 Advanced 2. Put it on the scale and I was blown away, just a hair over 19lbs without pedals. My 2019 is almost 22lbs with pedals (without the Conduct system, full 105 hydro). So right at a 2lb difference. Not sure where they shaved that much weight. New Approach saddle might be lighter, they switched to a removable composite thru axle handle, maybe GRX is a lil lighter than 105? The new 38mm tires are prob a lil lighter than the 40mm that came on the 2019. Guess it all adds up. Very pleasantly surprised. 

Pics and GRX impressions to follow this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

mysticx said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their RD cables wearing out/breaking regularly? I've already had the cables replaced three or four times in the year I've had the bike (with around 4,000 miles). I haven't been able to even ride it for several weeks since now the cable stop has worn out and can't get a part from Giant because they claim it is a part that doesn't wear out.


Yes, but not that frequently. It's an issue with the newer Shimano shifters, the bend inside the shifter is really tight and wears the cable out.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

rides4beer said:


> Picked up my 2021 Advanced 2 yesterday, no pics yet because it's pouring rain, and this color needs some sunlight. lol No GRX di2 for me yet, since the parts are indefinitely delayed, so I'll ride it with the mechanical GRX and upgrade later.


My advanced pro 1 came in a couple of weeks ago with the GRXdi2. Hadn't heard that the parts were indefinitely delayed? Guessing the OEM's must be taking all the inventory. (it is excellent so far, only complaint is the buttons/levers are small when wearing long finger gloves)


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

joeduda said:


> My advanced pro 1 came in a couple of weeks ago with the GRXdi2. Hadn't heard that the parts were indefinitely delayed? Guessing the OEM's must be taking all the inventory. (it is excellent so far, only complaint is the buttons/levers are small when wearing long finger gloves)


That could be the case, my LBS just wasn't able to get the parts separately. Only took about three weeks to get the bike, but then it was sitting for another three weeks waiting on parts with no ETA. That's ok tho, I'll get to enjoy the new bike feel for a while, and then get the rush again when I can upgrade to di2. lol


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

rides4beer said:


> Yes, but not that frequently. It's an issue with the newer Shimano shifters, the bend inside the shifter is really tight and wears the cable out.


It's been an issue for a looong time. My Shimano 105 9-speeds did it in 2003. When I upgraded to Dura Ace 7700s in 2004 they did it to. My 2006 Cannondale had 7800 on it, and it broke shifter cables also. I then switched to SRAM after that, which has its own issues. It's good to know that some things haven't changed. 

The trick is noticing when shifting starts to suck, just shift to the biggest cog, flip the hood back on itself, then click the upshift lever without pedaling, the cable will become slack and pop out the side of the shifter, you'll be able to inspect the cable end easily.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Still no sun to get good shots of the Rosewood, but it's a great color, purplish/brown depending on the light and angle. Couple of rides on it in road mode, I'm liking the GRX, especially the clutched derailleur, high speed bunny hops and not a peep out of the chain. Can feel the tension a bit when shifting, but nothing crazy.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

70 miles on the new Revolt today, not sure I like the new Approach saddle, but saddles are a very personal thing. So I swapped it for a carbon saddle that I've used on a couple of other bikes. Bonus, it's significantly lighter (haven't weight the Approach, it has some heft to it, prob around 300g, the carbon saddle is only 130g). 

Shop says GRX di2 parts *might* be here by Dec, glad I decided to have them go ahead and build the bike so I could ride it with the mech groupset.


----------



## Twinsdad1979 (Jun 10, 2016)

rides4beer said:


> Still no sun to get good shots of the Rosewood, but it's a great color, purplish/brown depending on the light and angle. Couple of rides on it in road mode, I'm liking the GRX, especially the clutched derailleur, high speed bunny hops and not a peep out of the chain. Can feel the tension a bit when shifting, but nothing crazy.


Looking forward to seeing that bike in person. Would you say its more brown than purple? I's leaning towards that model over the 0. Going to add the GRX 810 crankset since i use a 170 mm crank length. Some Boyd CCC gravel wheels.


----------



## Twinsdad1979 (Jun 10, 2016)

rides4beer said:


> Still no sun to get good shots of the Rosewood, but it's a great color, purplish/brown depending on the light and angle. Couple of rides on it in road mode, I'm liking the GRX, especially the clutched derailleur, high speed bunny hops and not a peep out of the chain. Can feel the tension a bit when shifting, but nothing crazy.


Looking forward to seeing that bike in person. Would you say its more brown than purple? I's leaning towards that model over the 0. Going to add the GRX 810 crankset since i use a 170 mm crank length. Some Boyd CCC gravel wheels. Also how does it ride with road tires?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Twinsdad1979 said:


> Looking forward to seeing that bike in person. Would you say its more brown than purple? I's leaning towards that model over the 0. Going to add the GRX 810 crankset since i use a 170 mm crank length. Some Boyd CCC gravel wheels.


The brown really only comes out in the sun, in low light it's more purple/black. Depends on the angle too. Cool color. And the Giant logo is matte black, which is nice, I'm not a fan of in your face logos.

I'll swap out the crankset eventually, something lighter and with a power meter.

Have a set of Fulcrum Red 5s with Pathfinder Pros for the gravel, stock boat anchors will hang in the garage for spares. lol


----------



## Twinsdad1979 (Jun 10, 2016)

rides4beer said:


> The brown really only comes out in the sun, in low light it's more purple/black. Depends on the angle too. Cool color. And the Giant logo is matte black, which is nice, I'm not a fan of in your face logos.
> 
> I'll swap out the crankset eventually, something lighter and with a power meter.
> 
> Have a set of Fulcrum Red 5s with Pathfinder Pros for the gravel, stock boat anchors will hang in the garage for spares. lol


Cool i am looking forward to getting this bike. I know the new wheelset from Boyd 1515G and the 810 crankset will shave off a ton of weight. Not really a weight weenie but under 20lbs will be nice. Its going to be a road bike as well for me, have a nice set of carbon wheels (1480g) with 28mm gavia race tires that measure 30 mm setup tubeless. so should be a decent road bike as well for nice long steady rides.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

rides4beer said:


> That could be the case, my LBS just wasn't able to get the parts separately. Only took about three weeks to get the bike, but then it was sitting for another three weeks waiting on parts with no ETA. That's ok tho, I'll get to enjoy the new bike feel for a while, and then get the rush again when I can upgrade to di2. lol


 Let me know when you decide to swap, may be interested in your GRX Group.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Twinsdad1979 said:


> Cool i am looking forward to getting this bike. I know the new wheelset from Boyd 1515G and the 810 crankset will shave off a ton of weight. Not really a weight weenie but under 20lbs will be nice. Its going to be a road bike as well for me, have a nice set of carbon wheels (1480g) with 28mm gavia race tires that measure 30 mm setup tubeless. so should be a decent road bike as well for nice long steady rides.


Swapped the saddle for a carbon saddle, and put my Fulcrums on with the 42mm Pathfinder Pros, 8.5kg as pictured, not bad for alloy wheels/bars. You'll prob end up at 8kg or maybe under. I might go with carbon bars when the di2 stuff goes on, and eventually carbon wheels.












sxr-racer said:


> Let me know when you decide to swap, may be interested in your GRX Group.


Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Don't remember this from my '19, so not sure if it's new. But it looks like you can run a 180mm rotor up front if you want, still comes with 160/160 from Giant, which I never had issues with.


----------



## MD-11 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi! It's my first post but I have read the whole thread a couple times before ordering my Revolt because I wasn't sure about the size. Your opinions and pictures were very helpful. Thank you. 

Today, I would like to share my picture. I'm 184 cm / 86 cm inseam and decided to go for a size L Revolt Advanced 0 2021. The seat post is 4.5 cm below the limit in the photo.

The color is rather dull to be honest. It looks just grey most of the time. You can see the green mostly at an angle and in good light. I don't mind it but wanted to let others know that it isn't as green as in the pictures on Giant website.

I love the acceleration and speeds I can reach on this bike. It rolls so smooth compared to my old MTB.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I was loving my Revolt Advanced 0 until i wasn't anymore. 

While cleaning it yesterday, I found the seat tube was completely cracked. 

Gutted.

Has anyone else snapped theirs?


----------



## MD-11 (Sep 3, 2020)

Can you post the pics? Where did it crack?


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Swerny said:


> I was loving my Revolt Advanced 0 until i wasn't anymore.
> 
> While cleaning it yesterday, I found the seat tube was completely cracked.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. Let us know how warranty treats you


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Swerny said:


> I was loving my Revolt Advanced 0 until i wasn't anymore.
> 
> While cleaning it yesterday, I found the seat tube was completely cracked.
> 
> ...


That sucks! Hope they warranty it for you. Got pics?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Won a set of Boyd Pinnacle carbon wheels from the SouthEast gravel race series, love 'em!! Dropped a lil weight, they look great, and the Quest hub has really fast engagement. I dropped down to 38mm Pathfinders, had just a bit of rub inside the seatstays from the race last weekend on the 42s with some mud (they measure almost 45 on 23c rims). The 38s measure 39.7mm freshly mounted, prob be a lil over 40mm when they break in. Def a fast setup.

Also won a set of Thomson carbon bars and an X4 stem. I know 2020 has sucked so far, but things are looking up right now! lol Need to weigh her again, could be closing in on 8kg in gravel trim. :thumbsup:


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

I just picked up a 2021 Revolt Advanced FF frameset. Starting to build it... getting excited!

XL Revolt Advanced in Chameleon Saturn
HED Belgium + Wheels on White Industries Hubs
Wheels Manufacturing Thread Together BB
Force 1 Crank w/ AB Oval
Force 1 RD
Force 1 Shifters/Calipers
Thomson X4 Stem
Thomson KFC Carbon Bar
Going to Run a 40c Raddler Front, 37 Riddler Rear. (tan walls)


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Why so narrow rear tire?


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Because I have one in the parts bin?  I run 37 Riddlers on my SS gravel bike and love them too. Sticking with what I know!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you happen to get a frame or fork weight before building it up, msedbaue?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


----------



## josborn99 (Feb 12, 2012)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


What did you use for the bar bag? Have been wanting a bar bag that plays well with the brake reservoir in the middle of the bars.


----------



## robertdoeleman (Jun 7, 2020)

*Some photos*

The revolt is nog 6 months(ish) old and frankly I love it! The only thing I would like is a GRX groupset, the 105 is ok, but would like the clutch from the GRX derailleur, I think!

Anyway.... photos


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

josborn99 said:


> What did you use for the bar bag? Have been wanting a bar bag that plays well with the brake reservoir in the middle of the bars.


I don't have the Giant brake reservoir thing on my bars (the mechanical to hydraulic converter thing). Mine has a "normal" set of Ultegra hydraulic brakes w/ the master cylinder in the brifters.

When I run bikepacking bags I use a Topeak Frontloader. It's ok but it squashes the brake hoses and shifter cables against the head tube. This never caused problems with shifting or braking, but the rubbing on the head tube caused a fair amount of scratching.

In the "touring mode" picture that I posted the other day I'm running an Ortlieb Ultimate 6 handlebar bar. The nice thing is that it has a bracket that attaches to the bars and creates a stand-off gap between the bars and bag. So no squishing of hoses or cables. I think Ortlieb even sells extended brackets for people who run e-bikes, so they may have something that helps w/ the Giant brake adapter thingie.


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Finished up the Revolt Last Night. Came in at 18.7lbs with cages and pedals! Stoked on how it turned out.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys. Anyone know the part number for the revolt mech hanger?


----------



## dwillym (Aug 26, 2020)

msedbaue said:


> Finished up the Revolt Last Night. Came in at 18.7lbs with cages and pedals! Stoked on how it turned out.


Thanks for posting, I've been trying to find a pic of a complete build in that bonkers green chameleon color. And I'm looking at XL as well so it's good to see the actual dimensions of the larger frame. Looks sweet!


----------



## Ryno136 (Jan 5, 2015)

Swerny said:


> I was loving my Revolt Advanced 0 until i wasn't anymore.
> 
> While cleaning it yesterday, I found the seat tube was completely cracked.
> 
> ...


I just had a buddy take his into the shop this past weekend for a crack in his seat tube. It was right behind the bottle cage area. He is now waiting for a frame replacement.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


Which rear rack did you buy? I've been looking for one for my 2019 Advanced 0 to commute with. The Giant website doesn't say exactly which model fits the Advanced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

yetilicious said:


> Which rear rack did you buy? I've been looking for one for my 2019 Advanced 0 to commute with. The Giant website doesn't say exactly which model fits the Advanced.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/rack-it-metro-rack-2019

Comes with a bunch of adapters for various bikes. Works awesome on the Revolt. Just returned from a 5-day tour with fully loaded front and rear panniers (per my pic above) and the racks worked flawlessly.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

olibluegoat said:


> Guys. Anyone know the part number for the revolt mech hanger?


Wheels Mfg #375. Don't ask me how I know. And don't ask me about how soft the screw is that they provide and how easy it is to twist the head straight off leaving the threaded portion buried in the dropout without a way to back it out.

https://www.treefortbikes.com/Wheels-MFG-Derailleur-Hanger-375


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

*2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 1 - 2x GRX Di2 Conversion*

First post 

So I picked this 2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 1 up just a couple months ago for the bargain price of $1400 and already I have some very big things in the works...





































Still waiting on some miscellaneous parts but I have all of the big stuff which was pretty much a miracle considering the shortage of parts these days. I will eventually sell off the Apex 1 groupset and maybe sell the stock wheels.

2x Shimano GRX DI2 Groupset - 48/31 with a 11-36 SRAM PG-1170 Cassette
Wheels Manufacturing Thread Together BB
Zipp Service Course SL 70 XPLR Handlebars
Selle Italia SLR Boost Gravel Superflow Saddle
King Cage Titanium Water Bottle Cage - Bead Blasted Matte
Camelbak Podium Dirt Series Chill 21oz Bottle
HED EMPORIA GA PRO Gravel Disc Wheelset
Tires 40mm WTB Nano 700c TCS Light SG2 + (Something faster rolling? / event specific)

Di2 Notes:

*This frame is not 2x Di2 compatible since the front derailleur's frame cable hole is too small for the Di2 cable connector. Instead of drilling out this hole I will be cutting and then splicing the wires together using mil-spec environmental butt splices. These are considered more reliable than soldering for many applications. Definitely don't want airplanes falling out of the sky or missed shifts at those critical moments.

Essentials:
Raychem M81824/1-1 Sealed In-Line Crimp Splice (red ones) x2
IWISS IWS-1226L Crimping Tool ($35 vs $200+ pro level crimper)
Wire strippers
Heat gun (700+ degree F setting)

*For the Di2 battery I have installed it in the seatpost using the Giant Internal Di2 Battery Holder kit #150000049


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

MD-11 said:


> Can you post the pics? Where did it crack?





The_Bob said:


> Sorry to hear. Let us know how warranty treats you





rides4beer said:


> That sucks! Hope they warranty it for you. Got pics?





Ryno136 said:


> I just had a buddy take his into the shop this past weekend for a crack in his seat tube. It was right behind the bottle cage area. He is now waiting for a frame replacement.


Thankfully, Giant took care of me.

Big thanks to Gears Bike Shop for handling the warranty claim and rebuild.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone know the correct Wheels Mfg threaded adapter if you're keeping the Praxis crankset? I know the Shimano one was posted, but I'm gonna stick with Praxis. Thanks!


----------



## kenzo (May 22, 2006)

Sup Guys. Anyone here with the 2021 Revolt Advanced (concrete color)? How does it look in person? (a "live" picture would be most appreciated). Still deciding between this and Spec Diverge Sports Carbon but the price difference and 2x cranks (which i hate) steer me towards the Giant


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried Maxxis Rambler 45s on the Revolt?

I'm currently running the stock Giant Crosscut 38mm tires mounted tubeless on the stock 19mm wide alloy rims. I like the Crosscut tread and casing, but would like something a touch wider for trail riding. I bought a pair of 42mm WTB Resolutes, and wasn't very impressed. They aren't much wider than the stock 38s and the sidewall is very thin like a road tire. I needed more PSI in the Resolutes to get an equivalent amount of support as the Crosscut, and it seems like they'd puncture easily on some of the terrain I frequent. I'm going to return them and look for something else.

Maxxis Rambler 45 60tpi looks like it might be a solid option. I'm curious to hear from others who have tried it or other recommendations for 40-45mm tires with heavier duty casings for off-road trail riding. I ride in CO and mostly concerned about sidewall support, puncture protection, cornering traction, and rolling resistance on/off-road. Don't care about wet weather performance at all, and I have a second set of wheels with 30mm slicks for full pavement rides.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

dthomp325 said:


> Has anyone tried Maxxis Rambler 45s on the Revolt?
> 
> I'm currently running the stock Giant Crosscut 38mm tires mounted tubeless on the stock 19mm wide alloy rims. I like the Crosscut tread and casing, but would like something a touch wider for trail riding. I bought a pair of 42mm WTB Resolutes, and wasn't very impressed. They aren't much wider than the stock 38s and the sidewall is very thin like a road tire. I needed more PSI in the Resolutes to get an equivalent amount of support as the Crosscut, and it seems like they'd puncture easily on some of the terrain I frequent. I'm going to return them and look for something else.
> 
> Maxxis Rambler 45 60tpi looks like it might be a solid option. I'm curious to hear from others who have tried it or other recommendations for 40-45mm tires with heavier duty casings for off-road trail riding. I ride in CO and mostly concerned about sidewall support, puncture protection, cornering traction, and rolling resistance on/off-road. Don't care about wet weather performance at all, and I have a second set of wheels with 30mm slicks for full pavement rides.


Hi there, I have the 40c Ramblers on my RA2. After more than 4k km I have had only one puncture. Solid and fast rolling tire. However I have used them mostly on tarmac (70% approx.). I will change them soon because is time to do so. I will not repeat just because I want to use something more appropiate to my cycling (GravelKing SS?). Ramblers are perfect if I could pedal more on gravel. Hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

kenzo said:


> Sup Guys. Anyone here with the 2021 Revolt Advanced (concrete color)? How does it look in person? (a "live" picture would be most appreciated). Still deciding between this and Spec Diverge Sports Carbon but the price difference and 2x cranks (which i hate) steer me towards the Giant


Had a look at one through a shop window last Sunday. It is a light matte grey. Cement is a very accurate description for it. The fork is a very dark matte grey


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey I'm interested in one of these. Are they pretty much the best value Road/Gravel/All-Road bike you can get?

I want something I can road ride with friends on proper thin/fast road tires...but I also need be able to throw gravel tires on it a bit. Disk brakes and 2X drive train as well. Is this the ticket or are there a couple of other solid options out there that are great values?

I don't want separate Road/Gravel bikes...I'm mostly mountain biking except over winter.

Any advice would be awesome as I'm newer to road/gravel bikes. thanks!


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

I've had a Revolt and it's pretty comfortable. I now have a OBED Boundary. It's super fast and does handle more like a road bike if you want something quick handling.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

The Revolt has a really low stack height compared to something like a Trek Domane (not sure if they are similar category or not...I'm new to these). Did you find yourself wanting a bit more height up front? I'm 6-4 and worry a touch about the front end being too low.



mosovich said:


> I've had a Revolt and it's pretty comfortable. I now have a OBED Boundary. It's super fast and does handle more like a road bike if you want something quick handling.


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

I tried out the Rambler 45s with SS 60tpi casing. The Rambler casings are thicker than the Resolutes and they provide substantially more support when things get rough. You can enter rocky segments at a higher speed and hit a few rocks with the Ramblers and not lose control or be super afraid of flats like with the Resolutes. Overall I'd say the Ramblers are far superior to the Resolutes for dry off-road riding, and they also have much better traction and comfort off-road than the stock Giant 38s.

On pavement they are about how you would expect. The knobs don't feel draggy, but it's a very wide tire for pavement. Might want to increase PSI for primary road rides. I didn't spend much on-road time on the Resolutes, so I don't have a comparison. 

There is plenty of clearance on the Revolt for the 45s, could go even bigger if you're sticking to dry terrain, but somewhere between 40 and 45 is likely the max you'd want to run for muddy terrain.


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

svinyard said:


> Hey I'm interested in one of these. Are they pretty much the best value Road/Gravel/All-Road bike you can get?
> 
> I want something I can road ride with friends on proper thin/fast road tires...but I also need be able to throw gravel tires on it a bit. Disk brakes and 2X drive train as well. Is this the ticket or are there a couple of other solid options out there that are great values?
> 
> ...


I swap wheelsets between slicks and gravel tires. It works well for both road and gravel, BUT your gearing choice will be a compromise. You'll want 1x if you frequently ride singletrack or rougher dirt roads because chain retention with 2x sucks. I'm running GRX 1x. It works just fine for solo road riding with slicks, but it's not great for group rides where it spins out too quickly, so it'll depend on how fast your buddies are and whether or not they are OK with coasting once in a while.

FYI the Revolt is a blast on tamer/flatter singletrack that I find boring and slow on a mtb.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

dthomp325 said:


> I swap wheelsets between slicks and gravel tires. It works well for both road and gravel, BUT your gearing choice will be a compromise. You'll want 1x if you frequently ride singletrack or rougher dirt roads because chain retention with 2x sucks. I'm running GRX 1x. It works just fine for solo road riding with slicks, but it's not great for group rides where it spins out too quickly, so it'll depend on how fast your buddies are and whether or not they are OK with coasting once in a while.
> 
> FYI the Revolt is a blast on tamer/flatter singletrack that I find boring and slow on a mtb.


I think I'm good with something like the 2021 Revolt Advanced 3 (if they ever show up in my size). I like the 2X drive train for the versatility and I can deal with chain retention I think. It has a GRX drivetrain that seems decent for 2k$ and carbon frame. As a tall 6-4 guy, my only concern is the stack height for a Do-It-All Road/Gravel bike. Do think it's a none issue or is that something I should even be concerned about? Is that tall stack height something that's only nice for legit/bumpy gravel DH riding and not something I should care about for a All-Road kind of bike? Thanks btw, my appreciated.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

svinyard said:


> I think I'm good with something like the 2021 Revolt Advanced 3 (if they ever show up in my size). I like the 2X drive train for the versatility and I can deal with chain retention I think. It has a GRX drivetrain that seems decent for 2k$ and carbon frame. As a tall 6-4 guy, my only concern is the stack height for a Do-It-All Road/Gravel bike. Do think it's a none issue or is that something I should even be concerned about? Is that tall stack height something that's only nice for legit/bumpy gravel DH riding and not something I should care about for a All-Road kind of bike? Thanks btw, my appreciated.


I dont know to much about XL sizes, but my Large has a pretty tall head tube. The only issue I have with it is Giant ships them out with cut steerer tubes, so that might lower overall stack. A tall stack doesn't help with bumps, just your general comfort.

The stock stems are made of solid lead so you could replace it with something lighter with more rise after trying it out for a while, and if thats still not enough there's nothing fancy or overly remarkable about the fork. You could get a complete bike, sell the stock fork, and get an Enve for less money than a comparable complete bike.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

svinyard said:


> Hey I'm interested in one of these. Are they pretty much the best value Road/Gravel/All-Road bike you can get?
> 
> I want something I can road ride with friends on proper thin/fast road tires...but I also need be able to throw gravel tires on it a bit. Disk brakes and 2X drive train as well. Is this the ticket or are there a couple of other solid options out there that are great values?
> 
> ...


I road bike my Revolt with a second wheelset and it's great. Have no problems keeping up with A+ group rides, it's really comfortable. I'm giving up some watts to the guys on aero bikes, but that's less of a problem in a group. It's definitely a fantastic quiver killer. When I'm on my road wheels most people don't even realize it's a gravel bike unless I say something.

It's def the best value going as far as spec and quality for the price. Giant's two year crash replacement is also the best warranty out there.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

svinyard said:


> I think I'm good with something like the 2021 Revolt Advanced 3 (if they ever show up in my size). I like the 2X drive train for the versatility and I can deal with chain retention I think. It has a GRX drivetrain that seems decent for 2k$ and carbon frame. As a tall 6-4 guy, my only concern is the stack height for a Do-It-All Road/Gravel bike. Do think it's a none issue or is that something I should even be concerned about? Is that tall stack height something that's only nice for legit/bumpy gravel DH riding and not something I should care about for a All-Road kind of bike? Thanks btw, my appreciated.


I've got the 21 advanced pro 1 in xl, I'm 6-2. It took me a while to get used to the low bars (always been a mountain biker) especially riding in the drops. I got used to it but still ride mostly on the hoods. Its been a great bike, most comfortable bike I have.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

rides4beer said:


> I road bike my Revolt with a second wheelset and it's great. Have no problems keeping up with A+ group rides, it's really comfortable. I'm giving up some watts to the guys on aero bikes, but that's less of a problem in a group. It's definitely a fantastic quiver killer. When I'm on my road wheels most people don't even realize it's a gravel bike unless I say something.
> 
> It's def the best value going as far as spec and quality for the price. Giant's two year crash replacement is also the best warranty out there.


I have issues keeping up with others (Road Riding) on medium grade climbs. Just do not have the right gear for the grade it seams, either to difficult to pedal or I am spinning to much. Been contemplating a 2x drivetrain swap to GRX from the 1x setup. (Adv 1)


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

Just a few changes from the original Sram Apex 1  After building this from the frame up I am thoroughly convinced that Giant offers the best value as far as spec and quality for the money. I essentially ended up building a 2021 Revolt Advanced Pro 1 which I could have just bought from a bike shop and saved myself a lot of time :madman: but I've had loads of fun building this one up and have learned a lot in the process.

See: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/revolt-advanced-pro-1-2021


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

dthomp325 said:


> I tried out the Rambler 45s with SS 60tpi casing. The Rambler casings are thicker than the Resolutes and they provide substantially more support when things get rough. You can enter rocky segments at a higher speed and hit a few rocks with the Ramblers and not lose control or be super afraid of flats like with the Resolutes. Overall I'd say the Ramblers are far superior to the Resolutes for dry off-road riding, and they also have much better traction and comfort off-road than the stock Giant 38s.
> 
> On pavement they are about how you would expect. The knobs don't feel draggy, but it's a very wide tire for pavement. Might want to increase PSI for primary road rides. I didn't spend much on-road time on the Resolutes, so I don't have a comparison.
> 
> There is plenty of clearance on the Revolt for the 45s, could go even bigger if you're sticking to dry terrain, but somewhere between 40 and 45 is likely the max you'd want to run for muddy terrain.


Not so sure about "plenty of space for 45's".

This thread has been mentioned several times in this one:

https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/giant-revolt-0-hole-frame-tire-rub-1099289.html


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

sxr-racer said:


> I have issues keeping up with others (Road Riding) on medium grade climbs. Just do not have the right gear for the grade it seams, either to difficult to pedal or I am spinning to much. Been contemplating a 2x drivetrain swap to GRX from the 1x setup. (Adv 1)


I def like the 2x for mixed use, enough gear for tough climbs, and can spin the 48x11 to around 35mph, faster than that and I'm going downhill anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgon (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm new here. Just signed up to ask this question.
I have a Giant Revolt Advanced 2 2021 for a few months now. It came with a 2x11 setup (GRX RX-810 FD and RD), Shimano 105 11-34 cassette, but the crankset is Praxis Albe 2D 48-32. Now the problem is, no matter how much I adjust the FD, the chain rubs the front derailleur's inner plate when the chain is on the inner ring in the front and rear. It's driving me crazy. 
Now my question is, if it's supposed to rub and make irritating noises or can it be adjusted by a specialist? My LBS is currently closed due to Covid...
Would a GRX crankset change help?

EDIT: changed chain position for clarification


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Morgon said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. Just signed up to ask this question.
> I have a Giant Revolt Advanced 2 2021 for a few months now. It came with a 2x11 setup (GRX RX-810 FD and RD), Shimano 105 11-34 cassette, but the crankset is Praxis Albe 2D 48-32. Now the problem is, no matter how much I adjust the FD, the chain rubs the front derailleur's inner plate when FD is in lowest gear and RD in one of the higher. It's driving me crazy.
> Now my question is, if it's supposed to rub and make irritating noises or can it be adjusted by a specialist? My LBS is currently closed due to Covid...
> Would a GRX crankset change help?


Sounds like you need to adjust the limit screw. Google adjusting GRX front derailleur, there should be some youtube videos to help you sort it out. Definitely no need for a crankset change.


----------



## Morgon (Dec 9, 2020)

joeduda said:


> Sounds like you need to adjust the limit screw. Google adjusting GRX front derailleur, there should be some youtube videos to help you sort it out. Definitely no need for a crankset change.


Yeah, this was the first thing I did. It seems as if the FD is not mounted correctly, because no matter how much i adjust the screws or loosen the cable, the derailleur just doesn't move enough inwards to stop the friction


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Morgon said:


> Yeah, this was the first thing I did. It seems as if the FD is not mounted correctly, because no matter how much i adjust the screws or loosen the cable, the derailleur just doesn't move enough inwards to stop the friction


https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-GAFD001-00-ENG.pdf


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

The Praxis instruction manual (should have comes with your bike) and the GRX FD manual warn about chain rub at the extremes of the cassette and chainrings. I've tuned my Advanced 2 (105 spec) to have minimal rub, but it took a lot of time and patience.


----------



## Morgon (Dec 9, 2020)

The Shimano consumer documentation mentions that the GRX crankset is offset by 2.5 mm to the outside compared to the conventional road cranksets. If the Praxis Albe doesn't have this offset, it would explain the rubbing, would it not?


----------



## dwillym (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone running a 2x setup aware of any tire clearance restrictions that would limit size to less than the stated 45mm-ish? Getting a Revolt Advanced built up and deciding between 1x or 2x. I'm thinking about the newer SRAM AXS wide 2x setup which is supposed to position the front derailleur outboard a bit for more clearance, but I'm curious what it's like with a standard front derailleur.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 that was recently rebuilt with a warranty frame.

My BB is creaking horribly, it's back at the shop now to be looked at.

I am looking for a replacement BB to use with the stock Praxis Zayante alloy crankset.

The Praxis BB is M24 BB86.

I went through the thread and see lots of options for replacements but those always seem to be with different cranks.

Would the basic Shimano Ultegra press fit BB work?

This one:






Shimano BB72-41B Press Fit Road Bottom Bracket | Merlin Cycles


Buy your Shimano BB72-41B Press Fit Road Bottom Bracket at Merlin. Free worldwide delivery available on most items!




www.merlincycles.com





I ask because i have a brand new one in my parts bin that i intended to use on my road bike.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Swerny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 that was recently rebuilt with a warranty frame.
> 
> ...


The stock Praxis crank uses a tapered 24/22 spindle, not a straight 24mm spindle as many other cranks/BB's do. I learned this the hard way. You can find the Praxis BB86 24/22 taper bottom bracket bearing set online. The drive side ID is 24, the non-drive is 22.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

Morgon said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. Just signed up to ask this question.
> I have a Giant Revolt Advanced 2 2021 for a few months now. It came with a 2x11 setup (GRX RX-810 FD and RD), Shimano 105 11-34 cassette, but the crankset is Praxis Albe 2D 48-32. Now the problem is, no matter how much I adjust the FD, the chain rubs the front derailleur's inner plate when the chain is on the inner ring in the front and rear. It's driving me crazy.
> Now my question is, if it's supposed to rub and make irritating noises or can it be adjusted by a specialist? My LBS is currently closed due to Covid...
> Would a GRX crankset change help?
> ...


The new Shimano GX crank and FD use a proprietary offset that is not compatible with non-GX spec'd front grouppos. The cheapest and easiest fix is to get a non-GX FD (105 is fine) to pair with your Praxis crank. The more expensive route is to get a GX crank and press in a shimano BB to accomodate. This is common industry knowledge, I would be concerned with the aptitude of the shop that built this bike if I were you.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for this Gluestick

I guess my question then is are there any other options?

Like Wheels Manufacturing etc?

This seems to be a common issue and I'd like a better solution that using the same thing again.

Cheers


----------



## wolfeno (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi All,

Can anyone show how bottom bracket looks underneath on Revolt Advanced? Is there a drain hole down where?


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

wolfeno said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone show how bottom bracket looks underneath on Revolt Advanced? Is there a drain hole down where?


There's a cover with cable guides, not sure if it's open to drain tho, I'd have to take a closer look.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone using a stages power meter? I’m just wondering if there is clearance between the crank and stay.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for some feedback from Revolt owners who put in a lot of road-only miles. What are your thoughts on this on 28 or 30 tires compared to a "traditional" road bike?

I do probably 1,500-2,000 decently paced road miles a year when weather or time keeps me from getting to the trails. Looking to increase my gravel exploring but still probably won't see a split of more than 30% gravel 70% road. With a bike like this I would plan on 2 separate wheelsets. As I'm going to be buying a new non-MTB bike anyway, it's a decision of getting one do-it-all type bike or if I'd be happier staying with a true road bike and trying to find a much cheaper gravel bike for occasional use.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

goalieman24 said:


> Looking for some feedback from Revolt owners who put in a lot of road-only miles. What are your thoughts on this on 28 or 30 tires compared to a "traditional" road bike?
> 
> I do probably 1,500-2,000 decently paced road miles a year when weather or time keeps me from getting to the trails. Looking to increase my gravel exploring but still probably won't see a split of more than 30% gravel 70% road. With a bike like this I would plan on 2 separate wheelsets. As I'm going to be buying a new non-MTB bike anyway, it's a decision of getting one do-it-all type bike or if I'd be happier staying with a true road bike and trying to find a much cheaper gravel bike for occasional use.


it's not as quite fast but it's more stable and comfortable. I've never run anything smaller than 40mm slicks on my Revolt. Strava times are similar. All the drinking fountains were turned off in Minneapolis last year (city thought that's how you get Covid and then never turned them back on) so having an extra bottle cage on a gravel bike was necessary.


----------



## LD001 (Nov 6, 2016)

goalieman24 said:


> Looking for some feedback from Revolt owners who put in a lot of road-only miles. What are your thoughts on this on 28 or 30 tires compared to a "traditional" road bike?
> 
> I do probably 1,500-2,000 decently paced road miles a year when weather or time keeps me from getting to the trails. Looking to increase my gravel exploring but still probably won't see a split of more than 30% gravel 70% road. With a bike like this I would plan on 2 separate wheelsets. As I'm going to be buying a new non-MTB bike anyway, it's a decision of getting one do-it-all type bike or if I'd be happier staying with a true road bike and trying to find a much cheaper gravel bike for occasional use.


I ride it a lot on the road especially in winter time. I like to ride it on the road with 38mm slicks. Perfect bike to enjoy the scenery and get some mileage in. Stable, comfortable and a little sluggish in the corners. Don't expect a race like feel. My roadbike is a Specialized Allez Sprint which is a whole different cup of tea: I race it in crits but don't like it for winter training.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

goalieman24 said:


> Looking for some feedback from Revolt owners who put in a lot of road-only miles. What are your thoughts on this on 28 or 30 tires compared to a "traditional" road bike?
> 
> I do probably 1,500-2,000 decently paced road miles a year when weather or time keeps me from getting to the trails. Looking to increase my gravel exploring but still probably won't see a split of more than 30% gravel 70% road. With a bike like this I would plan on 2 separate wheelsets. As I'm going to be buying a new non-MTB bike anyway, it's a decision of getting one do-it-all type bike or if I'd be happier staying with a true road bike and trying to find a much cheaper gravel bike for occasional use.


I am running 32's and it does great, even have hit some sections with short gravel stretches and they did just fine. I have 2 wheelsets, other has the original cross cuts and honestly, they do really well on the road as well. My first ride on the bike 2 years ago was a 30 mile ride with a road group!!!!!!


----------



## bertrandrus (Jan 12, 2021)

Just bought my first gravel bike. Thanks for all the discussion here, it helped a lot in choosing the right bike. Really happy with the feel of the Revolt Advanced 1.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks awesome except for that white mess!!!!!!


----------



## bertrandrus (Jan 12, 2021)

sxr-racer said:


> Looks awesome except for that white mess!!!!!!


Yeah... It has snowed non stop for a couple of days here. Yesterday my usual 40 minute commute took over 2 hours. It looks beautiful, it's great for the kids but it's not that great for cycling. Unless you have a fatbike. 😀


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

goalieman24 said:


> Looking for some feedback from Revolt owners who put in a lot of road-only miles. What are your thoughts on this on 28 or 30 tires compared to a "traditional" road bike?
> 
> I do probably 1,500-2,000 decently paced road miles a year when weather or time keeps me from getting to the trails. Looking to increase my gravel exploring but still probably won't see a split of more than 30% gravel 70% road. With a bike like this I would plan on 2 separate wheelsets. As I'm going to be buying a new non-MTB bike anyway, it's a decision of getting one do-it-all type bike or if I'd be happier staying with a true road bike and trying to find a much cheaper gravel bike for occasional use.


I did 12,558 miles last year, about 8,000 of that was on the Revolt, most of it on the road (sold my road bike early in the year and the Revolt is currently my only bike). I use a second wheelset with 32mm GP5000s and it rides and handles great. I had no issues with it on A+ group rides, even did some time trialing with it over the summer and placed for my AG. You def give up some watts to an aero bike, and some handling to a race bike, but it makes a fantastic all around road bike. I don't race crits, so I don't care about race handling, but it has no problem with very spirited rides and fast handling in groups.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all
I'm busy with some routine maintenance on my Revolt Advanced 2. All done now and I want to bolt everything back up. However, the torque setting on the fork steerer insert (compression plug) has been rubbed off, so I cannot see what it is. Can anyone help me with he torque value for this please?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

So as an update to my creaking Revolt, LBS changed a drive side bearing in the BB that was apparently cracked. Got the bike back last weekend and managed to get 2 rides. It's much better than it was but still creaking. I brought it back to the shop and after tearing it all apart, they're pretty much stumped other than thinking it make be the crank spindle. Going to live with it for now but will look into a replacement down the road.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Got a Giant Revolt Advanced 0 arriving this weekend. Already got tires, pedals, and cages ready to go. Cant wait to give it a go!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

bbeltramo said:


> Got a Giant Revolt Advanced 0 arriving this weekend. Already got tires, pedals, and cages ready to go. Cant wait to give it a go!


Congrats, that is a sweet bike. Just be sure the tires you want to fit are compatible with the hookless rims (if your bike has them). Giant has info on what is compatible on the product page for the bike


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

The OEM tires are actually pretty damn good.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm first Giant so hadn't considered that. They are Terrevail Cannonballs. Based off Giants website, I should be fine. 

"Please note that if the maximum pressure indicated on the sidewall of a tire is below 72.5psi (5 bar), the tire is tubeless compatible, and is not indicated as being incompatible with hookless rims, it can be used with Giant hookless WheelSystems and does not have to appear on the ¨What Tires Can I Use" chart:"

I'll be setting them up tubeless so we'll below the 72.5 psi mark. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Anybody 5 foot 8 here ? What size are you riding .. ? Looking at medium and small and feel Small mite work well . Prefer a more compact frame .. more long in upper body than leg .


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Ultra1997 said:


> Anybody 5 foot 8 here ? What size are you riding .. ? Looking at medium and small and feel Small mite work well . Prefer a more compact frame .. more long in upper body than leg .


I'm 175cm (5'8") and ride a size M Revolt. The Revolt has quite a long front center, so with you long upper body it might be the way to go. I struggled with feeling a bit stretched out for some time. Tried a 10mm shorter stem and ended up going back to stock after adjusting to the bike. Try do a test ride or get a fitting on one. Otherwise the bikeinsights website is great to compare the geo to other bikes you've ridden and were comfortable on


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

The_Bob said:


> I'm 175cm (5'8") and ride a size M Revolt. The Revolt has quite a long front center, so with you long upper body it might be the way to go. I struggled with feeling a bit stretched out for some time. Tried a 10mm shorter stem and ended up going back to stock after adjusting to the bike. Try do a test ride or get a fitting on one. Otherwise the bikeinsights website is great to compare the geo to other bikes you've ridden and were comfortable on


That's interesting to hear. I'm 5'9" with average proportions and I'm about to buy an S size that I can get a very good deal for. Hoping it will be ok, after all its reach is only 6mm shorter than M, with a 10mm shorter front base and 20mm lower seat tube. Might need the 380mm seat post (vs 350mm stock) as I need the top of my saddle at about 740mm above bottom bracket. I think I will actually like the lower stack (558 vs 572 on the M). Stock stem is 80mm, I'll probably change that for 100mm. I'll let you know how it all works out.. @Ultra1997: did you make a decision yet?


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> That's interesting to hear. I'm 5'9" with average proportions and I'm about to buy an S size that I can get a very good deal for. Hoping it will be ok, after all its reach is only 6mm shorter than M, with a 10mm shorter front base and 20mm lower seat tube. Might need the 380mm seat post (vs 350mm stock) as I need the top of my saddle at about 740mm above bottom bracket. I think I will actually like the lower stack (558 vs 572 on the M). Stock stem is 80mm, I'll probably change that for 100mm. I'll let you know how it all works out.. @Ultra1997: did you make a decision yet?


I sure did - I bought a small and it's worked out a treat ,with 170mm cranks 42cm bars and a saddle height of 70cm it feels great .

Has a racy feel to it . I'm using a 90mm stem currently - I may change to 100 but so far it seems Very comfortable . 80 would have been too short
I haven't lowered the bars as I feel comfortable with the few spacers there . They don't come with a huge pile like say a topstone etc 
Stock tyres Maxxis are excellent on the road and fast, and the roads are fairly rough around here so work well . Off road I've had no issue but any serious stuff and a 2nd set of tyres or wheels would be good

Bike weight is 9kg with Shimano spd pedals bottle cages and a heavish lifeline go pro garmin mount . About 8.5 kg without hardware

one thing at your saddle height there will be a lot of drop to the bars , are you flexible ?
I'm happy with the small but feel I'm on the upper end and any taller would need M

yesterday I was averaging over 30kmh for a road spin with the 40mm tyres .They are an excellent all rounder and very compliant


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Sounds great actually, thanks for sharing your experience. Made the order and will report as soon as possible. Sure, I'm even more on the edge for a size M, but after all with only 10mm longer top tube but considerably higher stack on the M I think (hope) it's a legit choice if going for the racier setup. Do you think an 110mm stem would already compromise riding qualities too much?


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> Sounds great actually, thanks for sharing your experience. Made the order and will report as soon as possible. Sure, I'm even more on the edge for a size M, but after all with only 10mm longer top tube but considerably higher stack on the M I think (hope) it's a legit choice if going for the racier setup. Do you think an 110mm stem would already compromise riding qualities too much?


can you upload an image of the bike you ordered ? You wont be disappointed with it. The frame is sublime . Sounds like you like an aggressive fit -should work if you do. . I rode a medium in past and find the small more like a road bike feel where you just want to hammer the *****


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> cab you upload an image of the bike you ordered ? You don't be disappointed with it. The frame is sublime . Sounds like you like an aggressive fit -should work if you do. . I rode a medium in past abs find the small more like a road bike feel where you just want to hammer the ***


Sure, I'll post a picture once the bike is here and I've set it up roughly. Bit more aggressive, road bike feel.. that's the idea, just hoping it won't be too extreme


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Konesco said:


> Sure, I'll post a picture once the bike is here and I've set it up roughly. Bit more aggressive, road bike feel.. that's the idea, just hoping it won't be too extreme


@Ultra1997 Could I have a look at your setup? Just curious..


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I've got a size question. I had a ML, but it felt a little small so I sold it and went to something totally different. I'm wanting to go back to the Revolt, but can't find a L to ride. I'm 6', my saddle height is 176. Can anyone give me a little feedback if you're my size and what you're riding? Stem length etc. would also help.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 2021 Revolt Advanced 2 and am looking to replace the Praxis 2x crank with a Shimano GRX 1x. Anyone know if I need to replace the press fit bb as well?


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> @Ultra1997 Could I have a look at your setup? Just curious..


Yes this is with saddle height just under 70cm from bb. I just came in from a spin on back roads .. bloody knocking sound that ill have to investigate. Only when I pedal so may be BB . Thats all I need!!

Regarding fit I've been messing around with saddle on rails .. I'm close to pushing it all the way back on rails .. I may need a 10cm stem also currently 9cm.. I find some days I'm more flexible than others and need to stretch a bit more
Fast gravel bikes that really move when you push it . No flex . Ideal winter bike allround
Any sign of yours ?



Konesco said:


> @Ultra1997 Could I have a look at your setup? Just curious..



View attachment 1916294

A


----------



## FrankM1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ranger Pride said:


> I have a 2021 Revolt Advanced 2 and am looking to replace the Praxis 2x crank with a Shimano GRX 1x. Anyone know if I need to replace the press fit bb as well?


I replaced my Praxis crank with GRX 2X, and yes you have to replace the BB, I went with the SM-BB92-41B, but you can also go with the Ultegra level BB.


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> Yes this is with saddle height just under 70cm from bb. I just came in from a spin on back roads .. bloody knocking sound that ill have to investigate. Only when I pedal so may be BB . Thats all I need!!
> 
> Regarding fit I've been messing around with saddle on rails .. I'm close to pushing it all the way back on rails .. I may need a 10cm stem also currently 9cm.. I find some days I'm more flexible than others and need to stretch a bit more
> Fast gravel bikes that really move when you push it . No flex . Ideal winter bike allround
> ...


Looks great, thank you! Pity about the knocking sound though.. Mine is coming this week, should have it ready to ride by Sunday if all goes well. Temperatures will apparently go up as high as 18°C, so I'm looking forward to a lovely first ride.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> Looks great, thank you! Pity about the knocking sound though.. Mine is coming this week, should have it ready to ride by Sunday if all goes well. Temperatures will apparently go up as high as 18°C, so I'm looking forward to a lovely first ride.


Great , you will enjoy it .hopefully you can dial in the fit . I_m pretty sure it's the BB . It's a strange one . Starts the ride silent ,comes on mid ride and seems to come_ and go then. Seems to be non drive side ..off to the shop with it it looks like .


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> Great , you will enjoy it .hopefully you can dial in the fit . I_m pretty sure it's the BB . It's a strange one . Starts the ride silent ,comes on mid ride and seems to come_ and go then. Seems to be non drive side ..off to the shop with it it looks like .


I'm quite sure I'll manage to get the fit right. Creaking Praxis BB seems to be quite the rabbit hole, maybe have a look here if you have some spare time  Creaking Praxis BB - Weight Weenies Wondering if these bottom brackets are always mounted in the (very complicated) exact process that praxis expects them to. https://praxiscycles.com/wp-content/uploads/M30_BB86_90_92_REVC-Final.pdf


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

mosovich said:


> Hey guys, I've got a size question. I had a ML, but it felt a little small so I sold it and went to something totally different. I'm wanting to go back to the Revolt, but can't find a L to ride. I'm 6', my saddle height is 176. Can anyone give me a little feedback if you're my size and what you're riding? Stem length etc. would also help.


I'm 6 foot even and I'm on a large with a slightly shorter stem, I think 100 mm.

I have one small spacer under the stem.

Fit is good and I'm happy with it. I was really on the fence of getting an ML but didn't want that extreme saddle to bar drop


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

Swerny said:


> I'm 6 foot even and I'm on a large with a slightly shorter stem, I think 100 mm.
> 
> I have one small spacer under the stem.
> 
> Fit is good and I'm happy with it. I was really on the fence of getting an ML but didn't want that extreme saddle to bar drop


Thanks.. This is a big help. Can you post a pic of your set up please? Thanks..


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> cab you upload an image of the bike you ordered ? You don't be disappointed with it. The frame is sublime . Sounds like you like an aggressive fit -should work if you do. . I rode a medium in past abs find the small more like a road bike feel where you just want to hammer the ***


All done. S seems like a good choice, easily long enough with a 100mm stem and still 25mm left in the seatpost until Max. Position is also not too extreme with saddle at about 6,5cm over handlebars. I'm happy. Going for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks great , colour is the business
It will be interesting to hear what you think of it ? They are definitely one of the faster gravel bikes .
regarding the BB noise I had - I greased wheel axles and tightened ,also greased the pedal spindles
no noise yesterday .. will see if that’s it sorted and not the BB in the end. What stem is that ?


----------



## Subsf (Feb 21, 2021)

I I have a giant revolt advanced 2 2019 and looking to upgrade to carbon wheel set does anyone have any suggestions ? Also gears not great on the hill original equipment
Thx


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> Looks great , colour is the business
> It will be interesting to hear what you think of it ? They are definitely one of the faster gravel bikes .
> regarding the BB noise I had - I greased wheel axles and tightened ,also greased the pedal spindles
> no noise yesterday .. will see if that's it sorted and not the BB in the end. What stem is that ?


I love this kind of color and it's great looking bike for sure. That "Chameleon Mars" on the Pro is even nicer I think.. Did my first ride today, from road to singletrail, heavy mud.. loved it, it's an amazing, fast and comfortable bike. Showed 10kgs on my scale, with XTR pedals, tubeless setup and a bottle cage, so heavier than expected. Not entirely convinced of 2x, especially on technical segments when it goes up and down. I found myself changing between the chainrings too much and whising for something in between., like 44T.. Not sure if I'll get used to it.. since it seems impossible to adapt Praxis crankset. Also the 100mm stem is a bit on the long side, might change that to 90mm, although the swept bars might come too close.. so maybe I should look for slightly shorter handlebars instead. Otherwise the fit is close to perfect.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> I love this kind of color and it's great looking bike for sure. That "Chameleon Mars" on the Pro is even nicer I think.. Did my first ride today, from road to singletrail, heavy mud.. loved it, it's an amazing, fast and comfortable bike. Showed 10kgs on my scale, with XTR pedals, tubeless setup and a bottle cage, so heavier than expected. Not entirely convinced of 2x, especially on technical segments when it goes up and down. I found myself changing between the chainrings too much and whising for something in between., like 44T.. Not sure if I'll get used to it.. since it seems impossible to adapt Praxis crankset. Also the 100mm stem is a bit on the long side, might change that to 90mm, although the swept bars might come too close.. so maybe I should look for slightly shorter handlebars instead. Otherwise the fit is close to perfect.


That sounds good, I'd stick to the double but time will tell , wouldn't worry too much about weight bar wheels, only upgrade I made on my previous model was wheelset which knocked off a ton of weight compared to the stock set . With this model the pro it comes with cx1carbon and they feel fast , I've another set of prime alloy lightweight wheels with panaracer gravel king slicks . Haven't felt the need to change but I reckon they are around the same weight. I might just use that set on my road bike intact
What Model richey stem is that ? . I may stick the 10cm on mine.


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Ultra1997 said:


> That sounds good, I'd stick to the double but time will tell , wouldn't worry too much about weight bar wheels, only upgrade I made on my previous model was wheelset which knocked off a ton of weight compared to the stock set . With this model the pro it comes with cx1carbon and they feel fast , I've another set of prime alloy lightweight wheels with panaracer gravel king slicks . Haven't felt the need to change but I reckon they are around the same weight. I might just use that set on my road bike intact
> What Model richey stem is that ? . I may stick the 10cm on mine.


Yes, already had a look at the Hunt 4 Seasons.. Stem is called C220 WCS. Do you want mine?


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> Yes, already had a look at the Hunt 4 Seasons.. Stem is called C220 WCS. Do you want mine?


I'll just take the wheels ?


----------



## RidesTooFar (May 8, 2020)

Had the bottom bracket clunk on my 2020 Advanced 0 after about 600 miles. The shop retorqued it, which fixed it for about 5 miles. I ended up pulling the cranks entirely (extremely easy) and cleaning/relubing, and it's been perfect ever since. There went my excuse to go GRX...


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

mosovich said:


> Hey guys, I've got a size question. I had a ML, but it felt a little small so I sold it and went to something totally different. I'm wanting to go back to the Revolt, but can't find a L to ride. I'm 6', my saddle height is 176. Can anyone give me a little feedback if you're my size and what you're riding? Stem length etc. would also help.


I went with a large and am the exact same height as you. Did not measure saddle height but could not imagine going smaller.


----------



## big country (Nov 26, 2001)

Planning on doing some bikepacking this year, what front pannier rack can i run on the Revolt, here's mine:


----------



## Konesco (Feb 10, 2021)

Starks1 said:


> Sorry the way I wrote that was confusing, I meant install of the cranks/bb with the ride ready 4iiii left crank.
> 
> I decided against the m30 cranks after more research. Seems m30 is not an ideal solution for bb86 due to the lack of diameter for appropriate bearing. Hambini described things in detail and it all made sense.
> 
> ...


Did you finalize your setup with the Force 22s? Was thinking of the same, so I could keep the praxis GXP BB. I want to try 165mm Force 22 w/ 46/34 chain rings and 105 front derailleur. A bit experimental, but as close to what I want as I can get..


----------



## bertrandrus (Jan 12, 2021)

big country said:


> Planning on doing some bikepacking this year, what front pannier rack can i run on the Revolt, here's mine:


Giant Metro front rack should work with all Revolts. I have the rear rack and it's great.


----------



## big country (Nov 26, 2001)

bertrandrus said:


> Giant Metro front rack should work with all Revolts. I have the rear rack and it's great.


i looked at that one. i have the rear rack too, but reading the review comments, someone is saying it will not work with the revolts.









Rack-It Metro Front Rack | Giant Bicycles US


For your next bikepacking adventure increase your capacity with the Rack It front rack and its multi positioning 15kg load capability. Rack It fits all forks wi...




www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## bertrandrus (Jan 12, 2021)

big country said:


> i looked at that one. i have the rear rack too, but reading the review comments, someone is saying it will not work with the revolts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to Giant's website and it doesn't mention Revolts being supported. Weird. Sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

big country said:


> i looked at that one. i have the rear rack too, but reading the review comments, someone is saying it will not work with the revolts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That person is wrong.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## big country (Nov 26, 2001)

ChrisInYpsi said:


>


what front panniers are you running?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Ortlieb Sport Roller Classics on front.
Ortlieb Back Roller Classics on rear.


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

I took delivery of my replacement frame today and was pleasantly surprised to get a 2019 Advanced 0 frame to replace my 2019 Advanced 3. Planning my build up from my previous frame's parts and noticed there is not an aluminum cup molded into the bottom bracket that the bearings are pressed into as there is on my Advanced 3. Is this a weight savings thing or am I missing something? Running the stock Praxis cranks (24/22 mm press in bearings).


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving my 2021 Advanced Zero! Only got about 5 rides on it but it's such a riot!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if this is the correct Wheels Manufacturing BB to use on the Revolt if I'm sticking with the stock (2019) Praxis Zayante, 32/48 crank (moving to a GRX if they ever come into stock)?



https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/bb386evo/386evo-abec-3-bb-for-24mm-shimano-cranks-black.html


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

DevinciSean said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is the correct Wheels Manufacturing BB to use on the Revolt if I'm sticking with the stock (2019) Praxis Zayante, 32/48 crank (moving to a GRX if they ever come into stock)?
> 
> 
> 
> https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/bb386evo/386evo-abec-3-bb-for-24mm-shimano-cranks-black.html


This is not the correct BB if you plan to continue using the Praxis cranks. Praxis spindle has a 24mm drive side tapered to a 22mm non drive side. Praxis sells these on their site.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

gluestick said:


> This is not the correct BB if you plan to continue using the Praxis cranks. Praxis spindle has a 24mm drive side tapered to a 22mm non drive side. Praxis sells these on their site.


Damn... I was afraid of that... thanks for clarifying.

That is the right one if I can get my hands on a Shimano crank though?


----------



## gluestick (Aug 4, 2017)

DevinciSean said:


> Damn... I was afraid of that... thanks for clarifying.
> 
> That is the right one if I can get my hands on a Shimano crank though?


I be


DevinciSean said:


> Damn... I was afraid of that... thanks for clarifying.
> 
> That is the right one if I can get my hands on a Shimano crank though?


Revolt takes pressfit BB86 bearings. You simply press a pair of bearings into the bottom bracket shell. I am not sure if the threaded Works BB would be compatible.


----------



## doadoa (Mar 21, 2021)

DevinciSean said:


> Damn... I was afraid of that... thanks for clarifying.
> 
> That is the right one if I can get my hands on a Shimano crank though?


dont think that's the right one, you need a BB86:


https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/bb86-92/bb86-92-outboard-angular-contact-bb-for-24mm-shimano-cranks-black.html


This is what I ended up fitting with new GRX crank, just make sure you don't over tighten it


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

bbeltramo said:


> Loving my 2021 Advanced Zero! Only got about 5 rides on it but it's such a riot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture was taken about a mile SE of where I used to live.

I love RRCOS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> That picture was taken about a mile SE of where I used to live.
> 
> I love RRCOS.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


By your profile picture I'm guessing you were at Carson. COS is such a good place to be stationed and ride 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Got some new carbon hoops for the Revolt. Dropped around a kilogram. Bike feels amazing


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet looking bike


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Upgrade time! Long story short. Have had a 8RX group ordered. With no available stock on horizon I started looking elsewhere. Placed order.friday with a company in Oregan (ebay). Immense on my PayPal receipt that it was not an American company... then get a call from PayPal about possible fraudulent charges. Clicked cancel order. Started looking on here and Facebook. Found a complete GRX810 group in Georgia. Made arrangements to meet him the next day. Great price and picked up a new set of Bontrager Elite 35 carbon wheels for a great price as well...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

Figured I would take a few pictures while this was still clean. Initial ride impressions: Fits me like a glove. Comfortable, lively handling and fast acceleration. Can't wait to get this outside of the local urban gravel.

To do: Install different stem (from 2021 model), order a new rear tire (currently old tire with a tube), eventually install a K-Edge chain catcher.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

JP! said:


> Figured I would take a few pictures while this was still clean. Initial ride impressions: Fits me like a glove. Comfortable, lively handling and fast acceleration. Can't wait to get this outside of the local urban gravel.
> 
> To do: Install different stem (from 2021 model), order a new rear tire (currently old tire with a tube), eventually install a K-Edge chain catcher.
> 
> ...


Looks Good!!!!!!!!!! Dont see many like ours!


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

sxr-racer said:


> Looks Good!!!!!!!!!! Dont see many like ours!


That's exactly how mine looked when I got mine. I've actually seen a couple others locally but there happens to be a lot of Giant Revolts in my area.


----------



## jdp9834 (May 9, 2021)

sxr-racer said:


> Looks Good!!!!!!!!!! Dont see many like ours!
> View attachment 1925819


Have any luck putting a front rack on this thing? I have the same bike, and want to use it bikepacking. However, I'm having a tough time with racks.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

jdp9834 said:


> Have any luck putting a front rack on this thing? I have the same bike, and want to use it bikepacking. However, I'm having a tough time with racks.


No. Have no desire to do any bikepacking!


----------



## Fabian Camilo (May 18, 2021)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


Hi, where can i find the backgrill and bags for the revolt?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Giant website. Both the front and rear racks were ordered directly from Giant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

Just wanted to share a couple updates with my build.

-Swapped stem bolts (oil slick from betterbolts.com) and seat post bolt to high quality titanium hardware.

-Full stealth treatment of the stem. Faceplate (swapped from a 2021 model stem) and removed all graphics and decals using a bit of acetone.

-Upgraded to the new 2021 SLR D-Fuse seat post since the old one was slightly crooked which drove me insane and was heavy as a hammer. This new one has a couple setback options. I just reversed the clamp to achieve the same zero setback fit with the saddle slammed all the way forward. This was not cheap and is not in stock by itself anywhere at this time. I got super lucky scoring one on eBay from a seller based in Taiwan.

Info: Contact SLR D-Fuse Seatpost | Giant Bicycles International


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Chilly ride on Saturday. Loving how the Revolt holds speed on the road sections with the deep (ish) section wheels


----------



## ruzzelz (Jun 9, 2021)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> That person is wrong.


What is the handlebar bag you have on this?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

ruzzelz said:


> What is the handlebar bag you have on this?


That's an Ortlieb Ultimate 6.

I've since bought a Route Werks bar bag and am now using it exclusively. Love it. I'd offload the Ortlieb if anyone wants it.


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

I am doing some service on a friends Giant Revolt Advance 2 with Shimano 105 R7000 and noticed that the front derailleur is missing the backup plate which means the derailleurs support bolt has no support. I believe this is part of the reason why I am having issues with maintaining my limit screw adjustments. I can get a Shimano backup plate but the derailleur support bolt seems a bit far from the seat tube unlike my GRX which is much closer. I was was wondering if someone here with a front derailleur could post a picture of the back side of their front derailleur. I'm just not sure how it's supposed to be done or if Giant uses a separate part.


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)

JP! said:


> I am doing some service on a friends Giant Revolt Advance 2 with Shimano 105 R7000 and noticed that the front derailleur is missing the backup plate which means the derailleurs support bolt has no support. I believe this is part of the reason why I am having issues with maintaining my limit screw adjustments. I can get a Shimano backup plate but the derailleur support bolt seems a bit far from the seat tube unlike my GRX which is much closer. I was was wondering if someone here with a front derailleur could post a picture of the back side of their front derailleur. I'm just not sure how it's supposed to be done or if Giant uses a separate part.
> 
> View attachment 1935336


Not sure if this is what you are asking for but here are a couple of photos.


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

Camber11 said:


> Not sure if this is what you are asking for but here are a couple of photos.


Thanks for that. Maybe it was just my perspective as it seemed like the bolt might not be able to reach. For now I just installed a new cable and that seems to have resolved the main issue.


----------



## cdkarp (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?


----------



## JP! (Nov 11, 2020)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?


Not this location exactly but cracks near the water bottle bolts likely due to expansion of the aluminum rivnuts. Also I know of one rider who treated his Revolt like it was a mountain bike, went full send and broke the seat-stays after a botched landing.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a recall on earlier Giant Revolts regarding the bottom bracket?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Recall Information | Giant Bicycles US


Giant Bicycle Recalls Bicycles Due To Fall and Injury HazardsJanuary 20222020 VP Harrier and Giant Pinner Bicycle Pedals RecallApril 20202004 VT 3 Front Quick R...




www.giant-bicycles.com





It's not listed there.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

DevinciSean said:


> Has anyone heard of a recall on earlier Giant Revolts regarding the bottom bracket?


What was it supposed to be about?


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

yetilicious said:


> What was it supposed to be about?


My friend and I have been having nothing but trouble with what we assumed were the Praxxis cranks/BB's but after he brought his into a local shop the owner says she's put a few early Revolts through as warranty claims because there was a problem with the BB not being perfectly round? Mentioned a recall or bulletin to Giant dealers about it. I had searched online looking for any kind of corroborating evidence but couldn't find any.

Anyone else having trouble with their Praxxis setups on the Revolts?


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?


I recently had my 2019 frame replaced for just such a crack. Perhaps a bit lower, right around where I estimate the bottom of the seat post reached. Not a very quick process, since Giant Australia requires a rep to come and inspect the damage, but no fuss at all. I didn't have a choice in the colour, so I lost the burned orange.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?
> 
> View attachment 1936862
> View attachment 1936863


I snapped mine all the way around in a similar spot.

I posted photos of it a few pages back

Giant replaced the frame under warranty

View attachment 1936862
View attachment 1936863

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

DevinciSean said:


> My friend and I have been having nothing but trouble with what we assumed were the Praxxis cranks/BB's but after he brought his into a local shop the owner says she's put a few early Revolts through as warranty claims because there was a problem with the BB not being perfectly round? Mentioned a recall or bulletin to Giant dealers about it. I had searched online looking for any kind of corroborating evidence but couldn't find any.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with their Praxxis setups on the Revolts?


My bike was completely rebuilt and i've had creaking with both frames with the same Praxis BB and stock crank.

Shop changed bearings etc. but it still creaks. They think its the spindle of the actual crank rather than the BB

I'm ready to cut bait on them and replace with Shimano, GRX or 105/Ultegra if I decide I want to use it on the road.


----------



## cdkarp (Nov 6, 2010)

Swerny said:


> I snapped mine all the way around in a similar spot.
> 
> I posted photos of it a few pages back
> 
> ...


That is a rather odd place to have a frame crack. I just heard from my LBS and Giant is sending a replacement frame.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

mosovich said:


> Thanks.. This is a big help. Can you post a pic of your set up please? Thanks..


Sorry, here it is


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Swerny said:


> I snapped mine all the way around in a similar spot.
> 
> I posted photos of it a few pages back
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
How did it crack so bad like that?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

DevinciSean said:


> Has anyone heard of a recall on earlier Giant Revolts regarding the bottom bracket?


My friends revolt is in the shop because the bottom Bracket cracked and started delaminating.

Those of you with creaking BB issues...Press Fit BB is the problem. One of the reasons I won't buy a Giant bike.

Threaded BB is the only way to go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

No creaking at all from my dura ace BB in 2k miles. My threaded Ekar BB squeaks every rotation on my other gravel bike.

Don't blame the BB shell for noise, blame crummy stock components installed poorly.

Dura Ace BBs are just a few bucks more than the cheapest Shimano. They don't work with the stock Praxis cranks but I needed to change mine out anyway since it came in a length my knees don't like.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

How did it crack so bad like that?
[/QUOTE]

No idea. I was cleaning it one day and noticed it.

Shop initially thought that was where the seatpost ended but it wasn't the case.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

prj71 said:


> My friends revolt is in the shop because the bottom Bracket cracked and started delaminating.
> 
> Those of you with creaking BB issues...Press Fit BB is the problem. One of the reasons I won't buy a Giant bike.
> 
> ...


I have almost 10,000 km's on my press fit Ultegra road bike BB and not a peep.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

prj71 said:


> My friends revolt is in the shop because the bottom Bracket cracked and started delaminating.
> 
> Those of you with creaking BB issues...Press Fit BB is the problem. One of the reasons I won't buy a Giant bike.
> 
> ...


How many thousands of bikes have PF BB's with no issues???????????


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

sxr-racer said:


> How many thousands of bikes have PF BB's with no issues???????????


I don't know. But I haven't owned one with PF yet that didn't have problems. Same goes for the people I know with PF.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I have 2 bikes and have never had an issue........


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hang tight. As the miles pile up you eventually will.

I have yet to see a PF that hasn't eventually creaked.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

prj71 said:


> Hang tight. As the miles pile up you eventually will.
> 
> I have yet to see a PF that hasn't eventually creaked.


One bike is 6 years old. Guess I am just lucky


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Are any of you guys running the wheels manufacturing bb86 threaded bb? I’m still using the stock crank and will be for a while. I need to replace the SRAM bb I had but in last year.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Hang tight. As the miles pile up you eventually will.
> 
> I have yet to see a PF that hasn't eventually creaked.


no kidding

all parts eventually wear out, press fit or threaded BB's included.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Swerny said:


> all parts eventually wear out, press fit or threaded BB's included.


Correct. But the PF is the worst with the creaking issues. I have had worn out bearings replaced on a PF system only to get new ones and it's creaking a week later. PF never again.

If you poke around Specialized and Trek website they are slowly going back to threaded on all their bikes. Giant is still sticking with the PF but not surprising since they are slow to respond to market conditions.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?
> 
> Hello there, I just checked mine and I found that little crack. I will contact my dealer here in Japan. Thanks for sharing this important issue. JV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

jaime vd said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?


Yes. I posted about it.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks. I just found the same crack in my Revolt  Thanks for letting us about it. On the way to my dealer shop. Cheers. Jvd


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
Just to let you know that Giant Japan will change the frame of my Revolt Advanced 2 2019. Obviously I will pay nothing for this. No option to pick a color. I will get the black frame that came with the Giant Revolt Advanced 0 2019. The problem now is that Giant Japan does not know when they will receive the frame. It could take weeks!. We will see.

Meanwhile, l will rely on my Giant Contend AR 3 2020 with Maxxis Rambler 38c. It has surprised me in a very nice way. Good value, considering is a low cost bike. 

Thanks to those who highlighed this issue with the Revolt Advanced. Cheers! JVD.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Audioio said:


> Yes. I posted about it.


as did I


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Any feedback from Giant what caused the issues? Manufacturing problem or something to do with how the bike was used?


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

The_Bob said:


> Any feedback from Giant what caused the issues? Manufacturing problem or something to do with how the bike was used?


Nope. No comment on that... until now.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if giant has touch up paint?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

pulser said:


> Does anyone know if giant has touch up paint?


no idea, but have a spot I need to fix, keep meaning to find some fingernail paint!!!!!!!!


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

sxr-racer said:


> no idea, but have a spot I need to fix, keep meaning to find some fingernail paint!!!!!!!!


I talked to a local Giant dealer and they told me to send it to a frame painter. So I guess I need to look for some nail polish that's close and just use that. I did email Giant asking for some paint or a paint code I can use to have paint mixed. But I don't expect much of a response.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I am wondering what are you guys doing about the cable stop for the rear derailleur in the frame. This is the second time I have but cables on this bike and it’s the second time I have had to extract the cable end cap out of the frame. I was using a plastic one and it basically glued its self in and I had to destroy it with a pick and some small needle nose pliers rs to get it out. And I damaged the pint around the cable stop. I didn’t have a plastic one to put back in. So I used an aluminum one. I put some grease on it hopping it won’t get stuck in the frame. This is the reason I am going SRAM AXS as soon as possible.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

So I sold my road bike last week, and while waiting for my new one I decided to throw some road wheels on my Revolt

It was better than I thought, but very long and I didn’t love the low gearing 48/32 11/34. I run 52/36 11/30 on my road bike. 

The flared 46 cm wide handlebars were ridiculous as well, 42 on the road bike. 

It was comfortable and stable though, it looked pretty cool too

Batman’s bike?


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Swerny said:


> So I sold my road bike last week, and while waiting for my new one I decided to throw some road wheels on my Revolt
> 
> It was better than I thought, but very long and I didn't love the low gearing 48/32 11/34. I run 52/36 11/30 on my road bike.


I do a 20 mile RT commute on my '19 Revolt Advanced 0 with IIRC 32mm Gatorskins and yes the gearing isn't the most ideal. I'm constantly hunting to find a confortable gear to use. But the bike has held up amazing well on my San Jose streets.


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

I've had a new problem develop with one of my shifters... not a Revolt problem per se. I posted about it in Tech Talks / Drive Train, but perhaps it would have better to post here. Moderators, if cross-posting like this is not allowed, I'll respectfully withdraw. If it is, does anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

Audioio said:


> I've had a new problem develop with one of my shifters...


Happily resolved (see other thread)!


----------



## cdkarp (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what is the difference between the Revolt Advanced 3 and the Revolt Advanced Frameset? Trying to figure out why a complete bike cost $150 less than just a frame. Thanks


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi there everyone,
An update regarding my case. Two months without my Revolt Advanced 2019 due to a crack in the frame. Giant Japan told me they will replace it. At the begining they said it would be with a 2019 black frame. Yesterday they told me something like "it would be with whatever we have available (2019, 2020, 2021 or even 2022 frame), but most probably it would be 2021 or 2022 frame". 

The bad news is that they just do not know when that is gonna happen due to a lack of components, frames, etc. He even told me "come here, pick up your bike and use it carefully. I will call you when the frame is here", which is what I am gonna do. Patience.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

The 2022 geo changed it seems. I hope it works for you if you get one. On paper it looks nice to me.

New frame version has more mounting points and a lower BB, like the Liv Devote.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Volsung said:


> The 2022 geo changed it seems. I hope it works for you if you get one. On paper it looks nice to me.
> 
> New frame version has more mounting points and a lower BB, like the Liv Devote.


Yep, it changes a little bit and I agree with you. Also has a new fork. Colors are good looking too. Giant India already published the different models https://giantindia.com/product-category/bikes/x-road/


----------



## Fmg (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi. wanted to buy a giant revolt advansed 2021 but saw problems in the frames. in the framework of 2021 there is such


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Fmg said:


> Hi. wanted to buy a giant revolt advansed 2021 but saw problems in the frames. in the framework of 2021 there is such


Every MFG has issues with frames. I have seen a few pics on here or FB. But that is 5 or 10 out of 1000's sold. Mine is a 2019 with many miles toting my 235 lbs self on it with zero issues.


----------



## Fmg (Dec 7, 2021)

sxr-racer said:


> Every MFG has issues with frames. I have seen a few pics on here or FB. But that is 5 or 10 out of 1000's sold. Mine is a 2019 with many miles toting my 235 lbs self on it with zero issues.


and what does the manufacturer write? what is the reason ?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

no idea. Just know that Giant, Trek, Specialized all have pretty good warranties. They send out a warranty replacement.


Fmg said:


> and what does the manufacturer write? what is the reason ?


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi there...after three months waiting, finally I got my new frame and also my bike back. The very good news is that Giant replaced my Giant Revolt Advanced 2019 with a 2022 frame!! I am very lucky. Frame is a bit longer than previous generation, so I will have to change the stem from 90mm to 70mm. MANY THANKS Giant!!!


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

jaime vd said:


> Hi there...after three months waiting, finally I got my new frame and also my bike back. The very good news is that Giant replaced my Giant Revolt Advanced 2019 with a 2022 frame!! I am very lucky. Frame is a bit longer than previous generation, so I will have to change the stem from 90mm to 70mm. MANY THANKS Giant!!!
> View attachment 1960756


Very nice! Does the new frame still have the mounts for a rack?


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

yetilicious said:


> Very nice! Does the new frame still have the mounts for a rack?


Thank you and yes, it does.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone else have their frame crack here?


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

DevinciSean said:


> Anyone else have their frame crack here?
> View attachment 1962471


As I mentioned before, my crack was at the bottom of the seat tube. By the color of the frame I assume your Revolt is the 2019 model (like mine). It clearly appears that that model (specifically some Revolts) had a design problem with the seat tube. Good luck with the replacement of your frame.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

jaime vd said:


> As I mentioned before, my crack was at the bottom of the seat tube. By the color of the frame I assume your Revolt is the 2019 model (like mine). It clearly appears that that model (specifically some Revolts) had a design problem with the seat tube. Good luck with the replacement of your frame.


Just out of curiosity, roughly how many km's did you have on yours?


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

DevinciSean said:


> Just out of curiosity, roughly how many km's did you have on yours?


According to Strava, I mounted my 2019 Revolt for 6.7k km.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

How much seat post do you have down in the frame?


----------



## Fmg (Dec 7, 2021)

[QUOTE = "DevinciSean, post: 15506967, member: 350568"]
I wonder what the problem is? a highly extended pin or a constriction? I think that the tightening of the clamp


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

yetilicious said:


> How much seat post do you have down in the frame?


Less than a month into owning it I installed the longer D-Fuse post (stock 350mm, long 380mm) because I was worried about the amount of flex. It was a very comfortable ride for sure but the stock setup felt like it robbed power. With the stock setup I was 10mm above minimum insertion.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Fmg said:


> [QUOTE = "DevinciSean, post: 15506967, member: 350568"]
> I wonder what the problem is? a highly extended pin or a constriction? I think that the tightening of the clamp


It’s looks like that but I religiously use my torque wrench so I have no idea? I even get my torque wrench calibrated once a year as my friend works at a lab and can do it for me for free.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

DevinciSean said:


> Less than a month into owning it I installed the longer D-Fuse post (stock 350mm, long 380mm) because I was worried about the amount of flex. It was a very comfortable ride for sure but the stock setup felt like it robbed power. With the stock setup I was 10mm above minimum insertion.


Wait, you were riding with your post 10mm above the minimum insertion mark?


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> Wait, you were riding with your post 10mm above the minimum insertion mark?


No I wrote that wrong, it was 10mm below. Still I felt there was too much movement so I got the longer post they offer aftermarket.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


Which racks are you using?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Giant racks right off their website.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been thinking about a new gravel bike for a while and was recently comparing the Ibis Hakka and Santa Cruz Stigmata and thinking, I can't afford that much for just the frame. Then I remembered the Giant Revolt and took a look at their website. For the money I thought the Revolt Advanced 2 seemed like a great choice for me, the complete bike is only a few hundred more than the frames I was considering! My local Giant dealer is getting me one from one of their other locations, should be here in a few days. I got it in the dark, sparkly blue, very nice. Anyone else running full coverage fenders on theirs? Revolt Advanced 2 (2022) | Gravel bike | Giant Bicycles US


----------



## ejabbale (Mar 3, 2015)

SteveF said:


> I've been thinking about a new gravel bike for a while and was recently comparing the Ibis Hakka and Santa Cruz Stigmata and thinking, I can't afford that much for just the frame. Then I remembered the Giant Revolt and took a look at their website. For the money I thought the Revolt Advanced 2 seemed like a great choice for me, the complete bike is only a few hundred more than the frames I was considering! My local Giant dealer is getting me one from one of their other locations, should be here in a few days. I got it in the dark, sparkly blue, very nice. Anyone else running full coverage fenders on theirs? Revolt Advanced 2 (2022) | Gravel bike | Giant Bicycles US


Congrats on the new bike, I am sure you will love it! I don't run fenders on mine but I can tell you that any time I have even thought about a different gravel bike it immediately goes away when I ride the Revolt, it really is a great bike!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

ejabbale said:


> Congrats on the new bike, I am sure you will love it! I don't run fenders on mine but I can tell you that any time I have even thought about a different gravel bike it immediately goes away when I ride the Revolt, it really is a great bike!


Thanks! This will be my first carbon road(ish) bike. I've been carbon resistant for a long time but in the last few years I have had a couple of full suspension carbon bikes and a carbon fat bike so I think I'm ready to try this. The test ride I did on a (lower spec but my size) Revolt was quite fun, though I'll have to spend a few hundred more to set mine up to suit me. (bars, saddle, pedals, tires etc)


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Konesco said:


> All done. S seems like a good choice, easily long enough with a 100mm stem and still 25mm left in the seatpost until Max. Position is also not too extreme with saddle at about 6,5cm over handlebars. I'm happy. Going for a ride tomorrow.
> View attachment 1917123


Are you still riding this , how did you fare with the size in end


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone got the new Giant Revolt Advanced Pro. Just bought a frameset and trying to figure out if I have a rubber gromits / covers missing on the inside of the drive side chainstay. None came in the pack of bits with the frame. The one lower in the photo actually opens up into the inside of the frame itself (i can put my finger in) and looks like if there was no cover it would just fill with water and crap. Any ideas?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I believe there is suppose to be a dust cover there.......


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

olibluegoat said:


> Anyone got the new Giant Revolt Advanced Pro. Just bought a frameset and trying to figure out if I have a rubber gromits / covers missing on the inside of the drive side chainstay. None came in the pack of bits with the frame. The one lower in the photo actually opens up into the inside of the frame itself (i can put my finger in) and looks like if there was no cover it would just fill with water and crap. Any ideas?
> View attachment 1974954


I'll take a look at mine tonight, a 2021 advanced pro 1.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Superb thanks folks


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

If you do find there is supposed to be a dust over or something similar can you post a picture please so I can get back to Giant on this


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine is actually the new model 2022 frame


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

olibluegoat said:


> Mine is actually the new model 2022 frame


ya, mine looks completely different from that, didn't figure there would be much different between this year and last. When I got mine they didn't send the battery holder for the D shaped seatpost, had to buy one of them.


----------



## olibluegoat (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone riding a 2022 revolt so I can check this?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

olibluegoat said:


> Anyone riding a 2022 revolt so I can check this?


I just took delivery of mine. It appears to have the same opening as yours. So either that's the way it's meant to be or at least they're consistent in delivering them without some little cover or something. A lot of metal frames have weep holes in them or other similar openings. I suppose if it is concerning you could poke it full of something to keep water and debris out. Or ask at your shop. I'm not too worried about it, honestly, though I am curious so I might ask the next time I'm at my shop or if you do get an answer, post up, please so we'll all know.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really enjoying this bike. It rides great, fits well, the handling is spot on, really not finding any downsides so far! I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## yetilicious (Dec 27, 2011)

SteveF said:


> Yeah, I'm really enjoying this bike. It rides great, fits well, the handling is spot on, really not finding any downsides so far! I'm glad I bought it.
> View attachment 1977752


I like that color. What year and trim level is it? I see they changed the fender/rack mounting area from my '19.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

yetilicious said:


> I like that color. What year and trim level is it? I see they changed the fender/rack mounting area from my '19.











Revolt Advanced 2 (2022) | Gravel bike | Giant Bicycles US







www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## AverageBro (9 mo ago)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> So I did this. Going on a cold weather tour and wanted more room than available in my bikepacking bags. So far only did a couple trial runs, and all good. Soooo much easier to load than bikepacking bags, but the extra space allows you to pack more and things get heavy fast. The Giant racks are quite nice.


How have you found loading up the rack to be on the frame? is it pretty harsh? I recently got a 2022 Revolt Advanced 3 (would have like some better spec components... but with the current bike shortage that was all that was available to me on the west coast of Canada) and am looking forward to my first bike packing trip in a month. Not sure what to do in terms of carrying my gear though, getting proper bike bags are kind of expensive and the guy who owns/runs my local giant dealer was saying how loading up a rack isn't great for carbon frames as it puts a lot of stress on the eyelets and isn't good for your frame in the long run. Something like the tailfin rack where it puts all the weight of the rack/bags onto your wheel axle seems sweet, but again, too much $$ for me right now.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

AverageBro said:


> How have you found loading up the rack to be on the frame? is it pretty harsh?


I’ve now done 3 week-long trips (across MI, across OH, and across NY) with those panniers and racks with zero issues other than a few flat tires. And I’m a big fat guy too. 

I’m considering selling my bikepacking bags but may give them one more go this summer before I offload them.


----------



## 0301chris (8 mo ago)

SteveF said:


> Yeah, I'm really enjoying this bike. It rides great, fits well, the handling is spot on, really not finding any downsides so far! I'm glad I bought it.
> View attachment 1977752


what fenders have you mounted here? look like SKS? I am struggling with the Giant fenders on my Revolt Advanced 2. Thanks!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

0301chris said:


> what fenders have you mounted here? look like SKS? I am struggling with the Giant fenders on my Revolt Advanced 2. Thanks!


Yep, SKS. They're unfancy but work great.


----------



## Bobby T (7 mo ago)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?


Yes


----------



## Bobby T (7 mo ago)

DevinciSean said:


> Anyone else have their frame crack here?


Yes, I have (see above). Also small cracks around the top of the seat post and a crack on the top of the top tube. I sent Giant a photo of the crack on the top tube originally as I hadn't noticed the others and they rejected it as a warranty claim. Got my LBS to inspect it and they found the other cracks, so I have gone back to Giant with a report from them. LBS thinks it is all related to the amount of flex in the seatpost - I didn't know that they offered a longer seatpost. Interesting that others have had the same issue and have had frames replaced yet Giant told me that this wasn't a valid warranty claim??


----------



## rm424 (May 16, 2015)

Anyone know what the max 1x chainring size is the for newest version of the revolt?


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

Bobby T said:


> Yes, I have (see above). Also small cracks around the top of the seat post and a crack on the top of the top tube. I sent Giant a photo of the crack on the top tube originally as I hadn't noticed the others and they rejected it as a warranty claim. Got my LBS to inspect it and they found the other cracks, so I have gone back to Giant with a report from them. LBS thinks it is all related to the amount of flex in the seatpost - I didn't know that they offered a longer seatpost. Interesting that others have had the same issue and have had frames replaced yet Giant told me that this wasn't a valid warranty claim??


It's crazy and disappointing to have Giant reject a warranty claim on that crack.


----------



## Bobby T (7 mo ago)

StressStrain said:


> It's crazy and disappointing to have Giant reject a warranty claim on that crack.


That's what I thought, so I contacted Giant UK directly and they asked me to take the bike into one of their retailers. They've taken some more photos and sent them off to Giant, so I should hear back in a few days. I'll post on here once I get a response.


----------



## Aurust (7 mo ago)

I'm looking to get a frame bag for my 2022 Advanced in the Medium frame. I've looked at a few but they don't seem to fit really well. Particularly the Apidura expedition bag. The compact 4.5L seems like it is a bit shorter than the space between the frame and would just kinda hang in the middle but the 5.3L would be a few cm to big and be squished. Anyone have suggestions on a frame bag you have liked?


----------



## Bobby T (7 mo ago)

Aurust said:


> I'm looking to get a frame bag for my 2022 Advanced in the Medium frame. I've looked at a few but they don't seem to fit really well. Particularly the Apidura expedition bag. The compact 4.5L seems like it is a bit shorter than the space between the frame and would just kinda hang in the middle but the 5.3L would be a few cm to big and be squished. Anyone have suggestions on a frame bag you have liked?


I've got a large restrap frame bag for my large 2019 frame and it fits well. It might be a bit too long for a medium frame, but they have a few different sizes:-








Frame Bags


Technical Bikepacking Gear Manufacturing the best functional, durable, sustainable bags and equipment for travelling by bike.




restrap.com


----------



## skeeler (Apr 4, 2006)

What tires have you found work with Giant's hookless rims? Giant says that tires with max pressures below 5 bar that are hookless compatible will work, but I'm having trouble finding manufacturers who claim hookless compatibility. My 2021 Advance 0 cam with Maxxis Velocita tires that are far smoother than I would like. I'm looking for something like a Bontrager GR1 or Continental Terra Speed.

Thanks.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

skeeler said:


> What tires have you found work with Giant's hookless rims? Giant says that tires with max pressures below 5 bar that are hookless compatible will work, but I'm having trouble finding manufacturers who claim hookless compatibility. My 2021 Advance 0 cam with Maxxis Velocita tires that are far smoother than I would like. I'm looking for something like a Bontrager GR1 or Continental Terra Speed.
> 
> Thanks.


so long as you are below 72 PSI / 5 BAR you're good to go.

I have been running Panaracer Gravelking 43's tubeless since I got the bike with no issues and not a single flat.

I run roughly 40 PSI and weigh 210.

Wheels are the 2019 version CXR-1 carbon


----------



## Ben39 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,

does anyone know how to take apart the rear wheel hub and freehub on a Giant SR2 rear wheel?
Without the axle it looks like this:


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

hoping someone can help here, does anyone know the part number for the dub bottom bracket? I ordered 00.6418.025.000 but the plastic sleeve will not pass through the frame?

thanks


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

So here I am again with another frame failure. Last year I had the seat tube problem (posted here). Now, 15 months after getting the last replacement, I have discovered a hairline crack in the top of the fork.









Obviously any product has a failure rate. Giant is a popular brand and they must have shipped lots of these. But what are the chances of the same customer having two potentially catastrophic frame failures in a relatively short time!? Does anyone make a carbon frame that lasts more than two years?


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

^yikes! You are having some really bad luck with your Giant. Sorry to hear this.

I would expect all carbon frames from reputable manufacturers (like Giant) should last much longer than 2 years.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Audioio said:


> So here I am again with another frame failure. Last year I had the seat tube problem (posted here). Now, 15 months after getting the last replacement, I have discovered a hairline crack in the top of the fork.
> View attachment 1993990
> 
> 
> Obviously any product has a failure rate. Giant is a popular brand and they must have shipped lots of these. But what are the chances of the same customer having two potentially catastrophic frame failures in a relatively short time!? Does anyone make a carbon frame that lasts more than two years?


No issues with my 2019 Revolt.... I am 240 lbs.....


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

No issues on my 2019 either, other than stupid bottom bracket noises. Also I can't tell the difference between your frame cracks and paint cracks/scratches. Maybe my black matte paint is more flexible.


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for your support, Revolt owners. I might have spoken too soon.

The chaps in the shop took another look after I left it with them and did a cut and polish. They think it's the paint, but told me to monitor it and come back in three weeks for another inspection. I wish I had x-ray vision!

I can certainly understand the impulse to avoid a warranty claim if the problem can be attributed elsewhere. While Giant Australia has a good reputation in this respect, the shop handling it doesn't make any money but still has to strip, store parts and rebuild.

If you don't hear from me again, all is well!


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I still have intermittent creaking on my rebuilt Revolt Advanced.

Current setup is the original Praxis Zayante alloy crank with Absolute Black rings, the original Praxis BB (M24) with a bearing that was replaced last year.

The shop advised last year they felt the spindle may be the cause, so I may need to change more than just the BB.

I have a spare Praxis Alba alloy crankset that I could use with either the AB rings or the OEM ones. I could then change the BB to either stock (which i can't find in stock anywhere) or my understanding is that the SRAM GXP Pressfit BB86 would work? To those that have tried this one (i see some in the thread have), is it any better than the Praxis one? That one is easy enough to find.

Failing that, I am considering a new GRX crank, either 600 (46/30) or 800 (48/31) in 2 x 11, which would require a new BB (which I already have in my bin) and a GRX 800 FD.

I considered just running a 105 crank (50/34) to keep the FD but I don't think I want taller gearing.

Who has gone that route and has that solved the creaking issue?

Thanks


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I tried a kogel ceramic but that creaked too. Currently have a Wheels Mfg thread together but I haven't had time to ride it. The best fix is headphones.

Edit- never really used the praxis/gxp one. I switched to Shimano right away and it was good for a long time but now nothing stops it.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Volsung said:


> I tried a kogel ceramic but that creaked too. Currently have a Wheels Mfg thread together but I haven't had time to ride it. The best fix is headphones.
> 
> Edit- never really used the praxis/gxp one. I switched to Shimano right away and it was good for a long time but now nothing stops it.


I have had the wheels mfg. bb with the stock crank for about a year now and it’s been creek free. I just have some noise from my pedals now.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got some miles in and sprinted a bit, hitting nearly 1k watts (I'm old and almost legally handicapped) and no squeaks.

Disregard, lots of squeaks


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I get noise from the wonky seat post wedge dealie every once in a while. I have to pull it out and grease the wedges where they lock to each other to quiet it back down. Honestly, this fiddly widget is about the only thing I don't like about the bike.


----------



## Audioio (May 23, 2021)

Swerny said:


> my understanding is that the SRAM GXP Pressfit BB86 would work


My original BB packed up. I never had creaks as far as I could discern, but the shop picked up a problem when I took the bike in for a check-up. It was a while ago but I think the bearings had gone. They put a SRAM in.

I've had a litle squeak in the last couple of weeks, but it's been intermittent and I can't replicate it when off the bike. But the rear wheel's freehub bearings just went, so it might have been that. No bother there, as I'd been promising myself (but making no effort to obtain) an upgrade from the stock wheels for a couple of years, and have finally done it.


----------



## mornevvoorst (5 mo ago)

cdkarp said:


> Has anyone developed a crack in the seat-tube above the water bottle holder?
> 
> View attachment 1936862
> View attachment 1936863


Exactly the same spot. No idea how it happened. No falls. Just outside of warranty also.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

mornevvoorst said:


> Exactly the same spot. No idea how it happened. No falls. Just outside of warranty also.
> View attachment 1997707


Should be lifetime warranty.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

mornevvoorst said:


> Exactly the same spot. No idea how it happened. No falls. Just outside of warranty also.
> View attachment 1997707


Cracks here are common in Revolts, but what a strange location in general. In most bike frames, the stress in this location should be pretty low. 

There must be some sort of discontinuity or step in the layup here. I would love to see a broken frame sectioned here to find the root cause.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Are the SKS P50 the best fenders for the 2019 Revolt Advanced frame?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Updated my post because the squeaks are back.


----------



## Fmg (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello everyone.Were there similar problems with the frames of the 21 year of release? Are there any design features between the frames of 20 and 21 years of manufacture or only the color?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Volsung said:


> Updated my post because the squeaks are back.


my 21 advanced pro 1 has the funky praxis crank with the 30mm on one side and 28mm on the other. the bottom bracket was good for about 4500 miles then started clicking, it was shot. In process of replacing the bb now. Never had any squeaks though.


----------



## Fmg (Dec 7, 2021)

delet


----------



## FranckVTT31 (4 mo ago)

I am in the process of reassembling a 2020 Giant Revolt Advanced 0 and I am missing the specific piece to stop the sheath at the entrance to the chainstay (see photo).
I have approached my local giant store who can't find a solution and have nothing in the list of available parts.
Do you know what is the reference of this part and how to get supplies.
I tired many cable stop but it dont fit, I passed throught the hole.
A big thank-you !


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

Same issue with my frame as well, LBS said to not worry about it? It has stayed the same for the two years since I first noticed it.


----------



## mysticx (Jul 9, 2019)

rm424 said:


> Anyone know what the max 1x chainring size is the for newest version of the revolt?


I just put a 46 on a 2020 Revolt. If the new ones are similar I probably wouldn't put on a larger chainring than that. I have maybe 4ish mm of clearance with the chain stays.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

mysticx said:


> Same issue with my frame as well, LBS said to not worry about it? It has stayed the same for the two years since I first noticed it.
> View attachment 1999037


Easy for them to say don't worry about it: you paid for it and they didn't. 

I would push for warranty. A cracked frame is a failed frame waiting to happen.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

mysticx said:


> Same issue with my frame as well, LBS said to not worry about it? It has stayed the same for the two years since I first noticed it.


Agree with above. My shop has had no problem getting warranty for same seat tube crack. Ultimately, only ultrasound could reliably distinguish if the crack is through carbon vs just paint.


----------



## jaime vd (Nov 25, 2019)

mysticx said:


> Same issue with my frame as well, LBS said to not worry about it? It has stayed the same for the two years since I first noticed it.
> View attachment 1999037


Hi there, my Revolt 2019 had the same issue. Giant Japan replaced my frame last november with a 2022 frame. I already published here about it as well as others did. Check it out, save those stories / photos and show them to your dealer. Good luck!


----------



## mendondi (4 mo ago)

Hi team,

about one month ago I bought a second hand giant Advanced Revolt 2 (2021). At the moment I'm really happy with my "new" bike, and I was looking in the internet how can it lose weight and imporoving the behaviour without investing a lot of money.

Then I've arrived to this interesting forum (I'll try to red it from the begining), because now I'm a litle bit worried for several "frame problems"...

Any recomendation to improve our Revolt advanced?

Thanks in advance for your recomendations!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

mendondi said:


> Hi team,
> 
> about one month ago I bought a second hand giant Advanced Revolt 2 (2021). At the moment I'm really happy with my "new" bike, and I was looking in the internet how can it lose weight and imporoving the behaviour without investing a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Seems to be the 2022 and follow that are getting the seat tube cracking more so than the earlier models. I have beat my 2019 hard no issues. For improvements really gonna depend what you think are limiting factors and how you ride. First a foremost wheels and tires should be considered. Honestly other than a power meter, contact points for your preference, wear, tear really all you need on these bikes.

Ride On!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

mendondi said:


> Hi team,
> 
> about one month ago I bought a second hand giant Advanced Revolt 2 (2021). At the moment I'm really happy with my "new" bike, and I was looking in the internet how can it lose weight and imporoving the behaviour without investing a lot of money.
> 
> ...


A lot of the stock parts are super heavy. My 0 had a stem that was 175g.


----------



## mendondi (4 mo ago)

Hello again..., first sorry for my english, I'm not used to speack about bike parts in english..., so maybe I'm not well expressed....

I'm thinking to change in this order:

-Wheels
-Handlebar
-Stem

Any aditional recomendation to improve it?

I'm not sure which wheels to install in my bike. I'm new in gravel. Carbon or aluminium? rims with profile or without profile?

Have any of you installed new wheels improving your Revolt? which models and what adventages have they given you?

I'm new in gravel, but I'm enjoying it a lot..., I don't remember where I let my road bike.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I've replaced all those things. About the only thing stock on my 2019 0 are the shifters and derailleurs. 

Most of that stuff comes down to budget and preferences. I'd stick with aero wheels though. I built light ones on my Ti bike and regret it.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Any idea the torque spec for the fender mount bolts?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Anything you tighten to the frame, I just snug it up. I dont crank it down...... You dont want to break the bond to the inserts.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm a bit unhappy with the FSA crankset on my 2022 Revolt Advanced 2 and I'm thinking about replacing it with an Easton Cinch set up. I'm baffled by Press Fit bottom bracket standards, though-I don't have much experience with them. Can someone tell me what bottom bracket I need for a 30mm cinch spindle? The only Easton option I can find that seems close is the PF30 but I'm not sure that one would fit the Giants bottom bracket shell.


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know, by any chance, the torque specification for the bottle cage's bolts? There is none on the frame. The last time I went up to 4 nm, they came loose after a ride or two. 

Alternatively, how can I safely make them stay in place? Thanks!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

rafab said:


> Does anyone know, by any chance, the torque specification for the bottle cage's bolts? There is none on the frame. The last time I went up to 4 nm, they came loose after a ride or two.
> 
> Alternatively, how can I safely make them stay in place? Thanks!


Drop of threadlocker


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Drop of threadlocker


Thanks! I was not aware that was a thing. I am not sure if it is commercialized around here, but for sure I will ask. Appreciate it!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

rafab said:


> Thanks! I was not aware that was a thing. I am not sure if it is commercialized around here, but for sure I will ask. Appreciate it!


The blue loctite to be specific. red is more of a permanent lock while blue can be loosened and retightened if needed. Whatever you might have around such as hardware or auto supply stores should have something. Loctite Threadlocker Blue 242 from Loctite Adhesives


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

SteveF said:


> I'm a bit unhappy with the FSA crankset on my 2022 Revolt Advanced 2 and I'm thinking about replacing it with an Easton Cinch set up. I'm baffled by Press Fit bottom bracket standards, though-I don't have much experience with them. Can someone tell me what bottom bracket I need for a 30mm cinch spindle? The only Easton option I can find that seems close is the PF30 but I'm not sure that one would fit the Giants bottom bracket shell.


Look around for a bb86 30mm.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Volsung said:


> Look around for a bb86 30mm.


Thanks, the bb86 part was what I couldn't seem to confirm.


----------

